#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-25
<akgraner> mhall119, pong
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you!
<pleia2> akgraner: facebook confuses me so, I can see your comments but apparently I don't have permission to see the thread so I don't have context
<pleia2> I *assume* it's about the SDForum talk?
<akgraner> you should now  - I delete the first comment
<akgraner> deleted even
<akgraner> yep that talk, you words were too kind - thank you!
<pleia2> no luck, I think it's because it's on a page of someone who doesn't share their stuff
<pleia2> all true! you're welcome :)
<pleia2> it actually ended up on the google open source blog, I was pretty excited
<akgraner> I'll share it on my page then...one sec :-)
<pleia2> facebook's privacy controls are so wonky "people are talking about you, but you can't see what they're saying!"
<pleia2> anyway, that was a really fun panel, I was happy to be a part of it :)
<akgraner> was that the one Francine emailed me about?
<akgraner> pleia2, you look like you are in your element and you were having fun..:-)
<pleia2> I don't know, Sonja is the one who snagged me (I didn't talk with Francine)
<pleia2> it was much easier than an solo talk
<mhall119> akgraner: was gonna ask for your email, then I realized I had been copied on stuff from you recently
<akgraner> :-)  yep I got your email..I'm catching up with everything now...
<akgraner> Tried not to be on the computer too much this weekend...
<mhall119> okay, no rush, I'm still hacking on it
<akgraner> great!
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> jcastro  john said he would do a "How to use AppArmor Session" and I'm going to see if the Vancover folks who wrote the qwibber manual will give a "Getting Started with Gwibber" sessions as well...
<akgraner> and if those and Rikki get added to the schedule tomorrow (I'm not bother folks this evening) - then we'll only need 8 more people :-)  Should be able to get that added tomorrow...
<akgraner> dang apparently I'm not typing well either this even - bah
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<akgraner> crap see evening....dang it  - it's a good thing I'm working on screen shots and blog posts...DOH!
<duanedesign> akgraner: added myself to the OpenWeek Schedule. Sorry it took so long.
<akgraner> duanedesign, no worries...Thank you so much!
<duanedesign> doctormo: was checking out this comic for the new Portal game. Some pretty neat artwor http://www.thinkwithportals.com/comic/
<mhall119> akgraner: nigelb: nhandler: The action drop-downs at the top of the page in Read Feeder work now
<mhall119> akgraner: I'm really thinking we need an Ubuntu Web Developer Week
<mhall119> maybe something we can discus at UDS
<mhall119> especially if nigelb gets his visa sorted out
<duanedesign> poor nigel and his visa :\
<duanedesign> they should know, its been six months we should get nigels visa ready :)
<duanedesign> jcastro: if you have a second could you peer review my edit of answer 1. http://askubuntu.com/questions/36840/how-to-see-all-available-man-manuals/36844
<akgraner> mhall119, another Ubuntu Week - wow at this rate we'll have Ubuntu Week every month of each cycle :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: hmmm, true
<mhall119> maybe we should start with just Web Developer Day then
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> okay, maybe I'm partial, but I'm kind of liking using Read Feeder as a general purpose feed reader
<mhall119> I need more science and politics blogs though
<nigelb> he
<nigelb> I should do that
<mhall119> I'm gonna have to add some optimizations and caching to this
<mhall119> I'm not seeing any/w 40
<mhall119> blah
<mhall119> hmmm, need to add a paginator
<nigelb> and some AJAX
<duanedesign> hello nigelb !
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: It was a brilliant scene.
<nigelb> It went like this "read the ubuntu swap page" "You mean the swap FAQ?" "Yeah, that one" "erm, I helped rewrite most of it a long while back" "Dude!?!?!?!"
<duanedesign> :)
<popey> !swap
<ubot2> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<popey> hmm, that page needs a bit about swap on flash/sd/usb sticks
<nigelb> popey: like adding a whole flash drive as swap?
<akgraner> Good Morning!  :-)
<akgraner> Ok how sad is it I am now dreaming about Unity and Ubuntu....wow!
<akgraner> I don't dream in Technicolor I dream in Aubergine and Orange!
<nigelb> haha
<akgraner> nigelb, nah it's more like muahahaha....
<nigelb> heh
<popey> nigelb: no, i meant about the misconceptions that you shouldn't put swap on flash (or ssd)
<popey> its a very common FAQ
<nigelb> I can add it, or do you want to?
<popey> feel free :)
<popey> unfortunately most people have it stuck in their heads that you absolutely must not put swap on flash, which is wrong
<akgraner> jussi what about and IRC session?  Basic commands etc?
<nigelb> Basic commands? No. Etiquette? YES!
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<nhandler> Haven't we done one the last few times (or am I thinking of something else)?
<akgraner> Manners we don't need no stinking manners...
<akgraner> nhandler, we have - but it seems like the need never goes out of style
<nigelb> nhandler: espcially, the need to fill session :-)
<nigelb> *sessions
<nhandler> nigelb: I can agree with that
<nhandler> As for the need for this particular session, I'd rather see us do a better job of referring people to the logs rather than trying to redo sessions each time (especially when the general content has not changed), but I'm fine including it to fill space
<nigelb> We turn to these sessions when we're out of ideas. We appreciate new ideas :D
<doctormo> Does anyone have the latest unity functionality spider graph?
<duanedesign> hey doctormo did you get my message froom late last night?
<jcastro> akgraner: the indiana loco is spoiled
<jcastro> akgraner: they meet in this private school, it was pretty awesome
<Pendulum> jcastro: how is that spoiled?
<popey> most locos dont have a nice venue
<Pendulum> does the private school actually use Ubuntu?
<jcastro> yeah
<Pendulum> okay, that impresses me
<jcastro> they use it all over, it's nice
<jcastro> but they had a really nice place
<Pendulum> (I could hold LoCo meetings if I ran a LoCo in a private school, but the school uses MacOS)
<jcastro> I have never seen the inside of a private school before
<jcastro> oh, I don't know if they use it on the desktop or not
<jcastro> maybe servers
<Pendulum> heh
<jcastro> the classroom PCs were off
<Pendulum> I think the private school I went to (which is where I could hold meetings) uses Debian servers, but the school runs Macs
<Pendulum> although one of my mum's students there once wrote scheduling software for I think public transportation in Bangkok (possibly all of Thailand) as a summer job and he used Ubuntu :)
<jcastro> Daviey: what about now, enough sessions to kick off the scheduler?
<jcastro> JanC: what application have you found that whitelists itself?
<jcastro> curious
<akgraner> jcastro, so it was a good time to be held by all then!
<jcastro> yeah
<doctormo> duanedesign: No, what about?
<doctormo> Pendulum: You could still do it, just promote freedom and make em itchy ;-)
<Pendulum> doctormo: the tech people don't need to be convinced, but it's been a selling point for the school for almost 20 years that they require Mac laptops for students (and were the first school in the nation to do so)
<Pendulum> *first high school
<doctormo> Pendulum: You don't have to convince them, it's more like proximity awareness.
<popey> jcastro: its a public holiday in the UK today, dunno if daviey is about :)
<jcastro> oh right
<Pendulum> jcastro: it's the week where the UK barely works :P (and from what I've heard, some places just aren't at all)
<jcastro> this week?
<jcastro> or last week?
<popey> we had last friday, today and this friday off
<Pendulum> jcastro: this week.
<Pendulum> popey: and next monday, right?
<popey> royal wedding on friday, so public holiday the day after the release
<popey> which is handy
<popey> oh, yeah
<jcastro> popey: can you explain something to me
<jcastro> but don't take it in the wrong way or anything
<popey> :)
<popey> Go for it.
<jcastro> ok so you guys spent 100's of years under the yoke of monarchy
<jcastro> and then you get rid of it
<jcastro> but you still make a big deal about monarchs
<JFo> having kings and queens is fun
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> afaict they don't do this in other countries
<nigelb> hello hello
<jcastro> they don't like pretend to behead a monarch every year or something. :)
<nigelb> JFo: in cards, yes ;-)
<jcastro> JFo: right, but who pays for that wedding?
<popey> you seem to be collectively talking about us in the same way that we might collectively talk about people from america all being like GWB
<JFo> nigelb, :-P
<jcastro> that doesn't look cheap at all
<Pendulum> jcastro: ummm have you seen the news in the US being full of the wedding?
<popey> Ours is one of (if not the) oldest / longest monarchy isnt it?
<jcastro> Pendulum: right
<popey> a friend of mine is having a "Republican Party" on friday, where no talk of royals will be tolerated
<jcastro> hahah really?
<JFo> jcastro, I believe the royal family does... they are pretty comfortable
<mhall119> popey: lol
<akgraner> ScottL, hey - do you want to give a "Get Started With Ubuntu Studio Session" or something? for Ubuntu Open Week?
<popey> please don't think we all love the royal family
<popey> many of us couldn't give a crap
<jcastro> popey: I just think it looks over important
<popey> +1
<jcastro> or maybe that's just our media conflating that
<popey> your media _massively_ conflates our royal family
<mhall119> so does ours
<akgraner> popey, I would love to visit them...I used to pretend I was a queen when I was a kid...
<jcastro> it's like we have paris hilton and the kardashians but your country comes with that sort of thing built in.
<popey> when we (brits) go to the USA we get questions about the royals, it's really very odd
<popey> we barely think about them (generally)
<popey> many in the UK think of them as chinless priviledged chancers who do nothing useful for the country
<JFo> akgraner, :-|
<JFo> used to? ;P
<akgraner> (ok some would accuse (JFo) of pretending I am that now)
<akgraner> :-P
<popey> I don't know of a single person who is excited about the royal wedding on friday
<popey> also note that many years ago we used to have street parties for this kind of thing
<popey> mostly setup by the post-war baby boomers
<jcastro> popey: it's all people are talking about here today
<akgraner> popey, you don't now?
<popey> nobody is here
<popey> nope akgraner
<popey> there is been pressure from the PM to do it
<popey> but most people don't care
<Pendulum> popey: I am sad because if it wasn't for the wedding I'd probably have come over earlier this week so that I could make it to the Ubuntu UK party :(
<popey> also most people don't know / care about their neighbours
<akgraner> Pete is glad he is flying home on Friday...
<popey> my kids have no idea who prince william is
<nigelb> Pendulum: I'm sure popey can arrange a Ubuntu-UK Pendulum welcoming party :-)
<popey> heh
<akgraner> I wanted to to stay and get some pictures for me etc...he laughed
<akgraner> him to stay even...grrr
<popey> there will of course be plenty of people lining the route
<Pendulum> nigelb: I'm not seeing any geeks. things got a bit tight for time
<nigelb> Pendulum: aww :(
<Pendulum> my brother went to St. Andrews uni. I'm starting to think one of the reasons he's tried to stay out of the US since is because he gets extra questions about William
<jcastro> popey: I take it you'll be lining the streets!
<popey> i will lining my bed
<popey> after the release party
<akgraner> popey plans Pendulum partah
<jcastro> ours is on friday
<akgraner> NC one is on Thursday in Chapel Hill...
<popey> jcastro: our royal family is a massive embarrasment
<jcastro> popey: dude, whatever, we have Bieber fever.
<popey> good call :)
<jcastro> we have so many embarrassments I don't even know where to begin
<akgraner> ok so question - I know if you install ubuntu 11.04 and you can't run unity 3d does the system fall back to 2d or the classic desktop
<Pendulum> akgraner: should fall back to Classic AFAIK
<popey> it does, yes
<akgraner> that's what I thought too..but my loco team now has mne second guessing myself...:-/  and I can't find the link to that information...
<popey> (classic)
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> thanks
<jcastro> you don't get 2d unless you explicitly install it
<popey> i am using unity2d at the moment though
<popey> its so much faster than unity3d
<akgraner> gotcha
<JFo> well it is lighter by a whole 'd' ;-P
<jcastro> heh
 * JFo tickles popey 
<popey> :)
<jcastro> I wonder if someone has tried 2d on LTSP
<akgraner> Ok so GNOME is going away for 11.11 but the classic desktop just won't be supported right...as now has now moved to GNOME shell
<popey> uhm
<popey> GNOME is not going away
<popey> be careful how you say things like that :)
<akgraner> so we will still have GNOME just not like it used to be
<akgraner> I didn't say it someone else did  - I just want to get my answer to them right
<popey> :)
<popey> Classic 2-panel GNOME desktop will not be the fallback in 11.11
<popey> er, 11.10
<popey> whatever :)
<popey> The plan is for Unity 2D to be the 2D fallback in 11.10 for those that can't run Unity 3D
<akgraner> ok so the correct answer is there is no upstream support for the classic desktop
<akgraner> and therefore we (ubuntu) will not be including it from 11.10 forward?
<akgraner> or am I still not understanding
<popey> I didnt say that :)
<Pici> The whole 'gnome is going away in 11.10' came from a bug report that sabdfl commented on, and blown way out of proportion.
<popey> the 'correct' answer is it makes no sense to ship our revolutionary new desktop "Unity" in 3D mode and have a completely different desktop look/feel/behaviour for 2D users
<popey> What makes _sense_ is to have a single UI whether you're using 3D or 2D capable video cards
<popey> which is what you should get in 11.10
<jcastro> popey: right, but it's also smart to not remove what people know
<popey> you don't get that in 11.04 partyly because Unity 2D isn't ready yet
<jcastro> not right away anyway
<popey> yes
<popey> that too
<jcastro> this kind of works out because we keep classic, but not too long
<jcastro> since it's effectively abandoned
<Pici> So another game of blame upstream, not Ubuntu?
<jcastro> I wouldn't say blame
<jcastro> it's just a major release
<popey> Pici: whats the alternative?
<jcastro> no one blames FF for leaving 3 when they move to 4
<popey> keep classic 2-panel gnome?
<popey> how can we do that given GNOME have moved on to GNOME Shell
<Pici> jcastro: blame wasn't the right word, you're right.
<akgraner> I'm sorry..I just wanted to make sure I understood how to explain this in non-technical terms to people...:-)
<akgraner> thanks y'all
<jcastro> akgraner: here's what I tell non tech people
<Pici> popey: There is no alternative.
<jcastro> "this is the new ubuntu, it has a new UI."
<popey> exactly Pici
 * Pici is reminded of the KDE3 to KDE4 switch
<mhall119> there's always Xfce
<jcastro> hmm, actually I think 10.04 will outlive 11.04 in support range anyway
<jcastro> and 11.10 right?
 * jcastro sucks at arithmetic
<mhall119> it's what, 2 years on the desktop or 3?
<jcastro> 3
<mhall119> and non-LTS gets 18 months?
<Pici> It won't be until 13.04  that 10.04 desktop ends. 11.04 only lasts until 12.10
<mhall119> so, yeah, classic gnome will be supported for a while
<akgraner> jcastro, I start out with that..then someone says  - all the other stuff and I hate standing their looking like a deer in the headlights...:-)
<mhall119> probably Fedora and Suse and everyone else will be without "classic" Gnome in a supported version before Ubuntu
<mhall119> how long does Fedora support old releases?
<Pici> Good question
<jcastro> it's either 2/3 releases or 18 months
<jcastro> I remember it being close
<Pici> 'Release X is supported until one month after the release of Release X+2'
<Pici> [B
<Pici> From: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedora_Release_Life_Cycle#Maintenance_Schedule
<jcastro> oh so one cycle less
<Technoviking> only 3 updates, think we are getting close
<akgraner> hmm one of my loco team members just asked about this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 and said it's a show stopper for him.  He asked if there was any news on this...I don't even know where to send him to find out....
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> akgraner: that would be your husband
 * jcastro runs
<akgraner> oh - that's why they asked me...grrrrr
<akgraner> let me reply with my standard - "wrong graner answer"
<jcastro> I am glad someone is finally complaining though
<jcastro> I haven't had decent battery life in linux since .... oh, I started using linux
<akgraner> I think Fedora has the same issue with this don't they?
<mhall119> if it's kernel, most likely they do
<nigelb> ok people
<nigelb> I'm going to work on the etherpad theme today
<nigelb> wish me luck
<akgraner> nigelb, good luck!
<jcastro> \o/
<nigelb> I hope I don't break my desk with head desking
<nigelb> FYI, the theme may not work on IE. I don't intend to fix it if it doesn't
<nigelb> akgraner: thanks
<mhall119> nigelb: +1
<nigelb> Normally I don't like java all that much.
<nigelb> But scale is just awesome.
<nigelb> *scala
<JFo> yeah, that power regression is in the kernel
<maco> jcastro:  what is "decent"?
<jcastro> maco: good
<maco> jcastro: i always had the impression 2h was normal for 15-17 inch
<jcastro> for example my X200 got like 9 hours in windiws
<jcastro> like 3-4 max in ubuntu
<maco> (and was rather happy when my 15" maintained the 2h mark even as the battery degraded to 80% max since acpi was improving)
<mhall119> jcastro: but to be fair, 4 hours on Ubuntu is more productive than 9 hours on Windows
<jcastro> hah
<maco> i have no idea what that battery life of any of my machines would be with windows. two have never run it. the other ran xp for 4 hours and vista beta for a day (and not even continuous, it was so annoying i dualbooted it for 24h before wiping vista)
<nigelb> maco: that tends to happen &-&
<nigelb> s/&/^/g
<vish> " <popey> Classic 2-panel GNOME desktop will not be the fallback in 11.10" , but how does that make sense? GNOME Shell is supposed to fallback to classic GNOME, However we dint like Shell so we went with Unity and we fallback to Shell and wont fallback to Classic? o.0
<vish> i realise Mark made that comment , but sounds weird :D
<Pici> I think it was meant to say that "We fallback to unity-2d and won't fallback to classic"
<vish> or do we just fallback to Unity-2d ? and no Classic/Shell , (even weirder..)
<vish> hm..
<Technoviking> I miss talking about buttons, does anyone else:)
<Pici> Technoviking: Buttons were easy to talk about.
<duanedesign> doctormo: it was about the Portal2 comic . Some nice artwork thought you might find it interesting. http://www.thinkwithportals.com/comic/
<duanedesign> jcastro: starting to sound like a broken record, but another goood blog post (Ubuntu One streaming music app). Oh an Jar of Flies, great album :)
<jcastro> heh
<popey> vish: it makes total sense
<popey> look at it from a new user point of view
<popey> boot up on a 3d-capable machine, get one interface, boot on a non-3d-capable machine, get a _completely_ different UI
<vish> ah! yea, kinda like compiz » metacity..
<popey> that makes zero sense at all
<popey> what makes sense is for there to be a consistent UI whether you have 3d or not
<vish> bah, so no more Sys monitor applet :(
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/707538/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707538 in ubuntuone-control-panel "The overview screen is shown for a fraction of second before morphing into the main panel" [Low,Won't fix]
<popey> dear canonical, please put sensible 'wontfix' messages
<popey> that bug comment is pointless
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/769978
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769978 in ubuntuone-client "Services tab doesn't fit in the window" [Undecided,Invalid]
<popey> also not useful
<popey> why do i file bugs?
<akgraner> Technoviking, Unity Unity Unity doesn't anyone notice the buttons anymore :-P (think Marsha Marsha Marsha)...
<duanedesign> popey: hmm, guess I will stop testing the second one. I was trying to figure out why your content  does not fit into the control panel. I need to find someone else who does not have bindwood installed. I think that might be why as it is the only difference from my setup
<vish> jcastro: so i'm guessing talks with the other GNOME3 folks failed?
<jcastro> for what?
<vish> they dont seem to be wanting to work with https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team
<jcastro> oh the spin off guys?
<vish> yea :(
<jcastro> yeah we got a response
<jcastro> but they never actually sent anything
<vish> one of them is in -artwork and they seem to only want to work on their own..
 * vish pokes popey to take a look.
<AlanBell> popey: fwiw I can't reproduce 769978
<jcastro> vish: they didn't respond after rodrigo asked them to just submit code
<vish> popey: nvm , he /quit, you can just read scrollback for funz ;p
<jcastro> and then I poked them again like a week ago
<vish> jcastro: i dont think they got the point.. <pr0xy> Yeah, but that's for oneiric. we're doing it NOW, not in 6 months...
<vish> they still seem to think whatever..
<jcastro> uhhh, the PPA is for 11.04
<vish> exactly!!
<vish> Bug #755189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 755189 in ugr-meta "Gubuntu as project name" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755189
<popey> AlanBell: screenshot?
<popey> vish: hmm?
<vish> popey: nah, thought we were around and could talk some sense into pr0xy, he was in -artwork
<popey> ah
<vish> s/we/you
<vish> :)
<AlanBell> popey: will do
<AlanBell> popey: if it isn't reproduced what status should it go to?
<popey> depends, just because one person can't reproduce it doesn't mean nobody can
<AlanBell> indeed, I just didn't see a "not reproduced" status in the list
<popey> all bugs are "not reproduced" until reproduced surey?
<popey> *surely
<AlanBell> hmm, reproduction attempt failed then
<popey> do you even have the same stuff on screen as I?
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/u1services.png
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> I don't have desktopcouch-ubuntuone
 * AlanBell installs
<AlanBell> if that is the secret then I will reopen it with the two screenshots
<popey> i suspect you will be able to reproduce it with the same set of sync apps I have
<popey> s/apps/settings/
<popey> its the "enable bookmarks sync" that throws it off horizontally
<popey> if that was underneath contact sync it would be only vertical scroll which is less fugly
 * AlanBell reproduces
<salgado> Daviey, care to have one final look at https://code.launchpad.net/~salgado/summit/linaro/+merge/58503 and, if you're happy with the changes there, merge it for me (I don't have rights to commit to lp:summit)
 * AlanBell confirms
<popey> ta
<AlanBell> I found a bug I filed three times bug 617835, bug 749642, bug 732320
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617835 in casper "no audio indication of when and how to get to the accessible installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617835
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 749642 in casper "no audio cue to assist getting to menu for accessibility options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749642
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732320 in ubiquity "no audio clues on how to get into the accessible install with screen reader" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732320
<popey> loon
<AlanBell> it seems my short term memory has a limit of less than the length of the release cycle
<AlanBell> and nobody has fixed the damn bug
<maco> AlanBell: quick, mark 2 as dups of the other! it'll get a higher heat index!
<AlanBell> I just did
<AlanBell> does this count as a senior moment?
<AlanBell> is ubiquity or casper the right package for that?
<AlanBell> or something else
<maco> i dont think it's ubiquity
<AlanBell> neither do I
<AlanBell> usplash perhaps?
<maco> cjwatson'd know
<jcastro> salgado: he's not around today
<salgado> jcastro, ok, thanks for letting me know
<jcastro> we'll dogpile him tomorrow
<jcastro> AlanBell: any news on etherpad?
 * jcastro was missing on thursday and friday
<AlanBell> not that I heard
<AlanBell> friday and today are bank holidays in the UK
<AlanBell> public holidays
<nigelb> I was about to say "BUT canonical is not a bank!"
<mhall119> AlanBell: I don't think usplash is around anymore, plymouth is used now
<AlanBell> think that is the thing that should go beep?
<mhall119> beep when and where?
<AlanBell> at the very start when it displays the accessibility symbol
<mhall119> oh, I think that's before plymouth, I think that's the isolinux stuff
<AlanBell> you are supposed to *see* that and press space at the right moment to get to the menu where you choose the audio installer
<mhall119> which, IIRC, is done in postscript
<mhall119> it's one of the murkier parts of the CD install, to be honest
<mhall119> I had to change postscript code to get a different background color on the cd boot menu for Qimo
<AlanBell> what package is postscript?
<Pici> ghostscript?
<AlanBell> no, not that postscript!
<mhall119> actually, I think it is the same(ish)
<JanC> jcastro: see ubuntu-desktop@ for an example
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that guy
<JanC> jcastro: the thing is: whitelisting your app is less work than adding support for indicators...  ;)
<JanC> and for some developers there is also the issue that appindicators make it impossible to re-implement the current features
<JanC> for example Tomboy is rather "broken" for me because of that (mainly because of the lack of "pinning")
<JanC> for other peoples, it seems like the tomboy-with-appindicator broke the support for shortcuts...
<jcastro> right, the pinning is a known one
<jcastro> if mono had gobject introspection we could have done dynamic quicklists for tomboy
<JanC> quicklists don't support pinning either  ;)
<jcastro> well, no app is doing dynamic quicklists afaict
<jcastro> heya vish
<jcastro> do you know the art guy doing this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/making-libreoffice-blend-in-ubuntu-icon-porting-project-download-plus-how-to-help
<vish> yup..
<jcastro> can you pm me his contact info pls?
 * popey wonders if Technoviking knew that the first two episodes of the latest Dr Who were filmed in his home state of Utah
<pleia2> it's always fun watching yankland episodes of dr who
<popey> :)
 * popey is watching Dr Who Confidential atm
<popey> when does the new one air over there?
<pleia2> not sure, I don't have cable so I borrow it from the internet
<AlanBell> I guess they had to go to where the aliens are to film it
<pleia2> apparently it's just a day later, so it airs Sunday night on BBC America
<popey> oh sweet
<pleia2> (we used to have to wait like 2 years)
<popey> thats much better than last season
<popey> heh
<popey> Steven Moffat did a Q&A on the radio the other day, with listeners posting questions. Was good fun
<pleia2> cool
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b010g9f0
<popey> guessing you can't get that?
<pleia2> radio is ok, they just block video
<popey> ah, cool
<popey> well thats worth a listen if you're interested
<pleia2> any idea of timestamp?
<pleia2> whole thing is 3 hours long :)
<popey> hmm
<popey> no, lemme scrub
<popey> blimey, the music is all in there too
<popey> surprising
<popey> 1:27:30
<maco> popey: it aired here saturday, just like ther
<maco> a few hours apart is all
<pleia2> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<pleia2> maco: ah, you're right, I was looking at the wrong thing
<pleia2> neat
<popey> also, drinking game for how often Moffat says 'genuinely'
 * pleia2 takes a sip
<pleia2> :)
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> popey: a was trying to find out if they needed any extras for that epidsode, but my friend who is in SAG could not find out even
<popey> heh
<Technoviking> my wife likes the new Doctor, I still prefer Tennant
<popey> me too
<popey> do you get Dr Who Confidential on BBC America too?
<Technoviking> We need a new two/three doctor special
<Technoviking> we got a recap special, but not confidential, unless on late night
<mhall119> nhandler: ping
<Technoviking> popey: BTW, my wife is complete addicted to the royal wedding
<popey> heh
<popey> oh, didnt realise that Moffat quit doing the TinTin movie with Spielberg to do Doctor Who
<JanC> I can understand perfectly  ;)
<JanC> doing a TinTin movie must be a nightmare
<Technoviking> jcastro: I'm starting to use OSX like Unity when I'm on OSX
<Technoviking> heh
<JanC> the TinTin heirs are worse than Disney when it comes to copyright extortion
<JanC> making a TinTin joke in public is probably good enough to get their lawyer to send a licensing contract to you  ;)
<JanC> (oh no, what did I just do...  :-/ )
<popey> Technoviking: i do the same, I have the dock on the left
<ScottL> akgraner, when is ubuntu open week?  i might be able to as long as it isn't this weekend
<czajkowski> too much chocolate and yet cant say no more
<maco> the nearest shop ran out of creme eggs a month ago
<czajkowski> I've a creme egg easter egg
<czajkowski> and a mini egg one
<czajkowski> and a basket of goodies
<czajkowski> all got from my bf aunties and grandmother yesterday when I met them
<akgraner> ScottL, the 2-6th of May
<akgraner> ScottL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys... does anyone here have elevated privilegeds at help.ubuntu.com/community/ ... ?
<nhandler> pace_t_zulu: Try asking in #ubuntu-doc
<pace_t_zulu> nhandler: they sent me this way
<pace_t_zulu> nhandler: thanks though
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: what's the matter?
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: attachments on a community wiki page i've been maintaining for a while
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: MATLAB ... http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: updating instructions for the current release ... made some attachment mistakes and I don't have privileges to correct them
<pace_t_zulu> i'm going to be afk for a bit... but i will check back for responses
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-26
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: you have elevated privileges?
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: I'm not sure
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: can you delete files? or at least overwrite files?
<mhall119> dunno, tell me what you're trying to do and I'll try and do it
<mhall119> I don't see a delete option, but maybe I can overwrite
<mhall119> okay, I have a delete option in the page history, do you?
<jcastro> hey pleia2
<pleia2> hey jcastro
<jcastro> Is the tourism thing finished?
<jcastro> ie can I copy it onto the page?
<jcastro> or do you want to add more?
<pleia2> jcastro: the basics are there, we may want to add some details later but I don't think that should prevent us from adding it now
<pleia2> added contact info
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> for the other bit (the airport stuff)
<jcastro> mail marianna and michelle
<jcastro> that's more their deal
<pleia2> michelle?
<jcastro> I dunno if there will be shuttles
<jcastro> michelle@canonical.com
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<jcastro> I think it's more Marianna than michelle
<jcastro> but it never hurts to mail them both
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> howdy
<jcastro> pleia2: this reminds me
<jcastro> we need a way to enable trusted community people to edit uds.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> yeah, that would be nice
<jcastro> now that we sort of semi-retired the wiki
 * pleia2 nods
<jcastro> cjohnston: maybe make it editable by -members?
<cjohnston> My goal is to have it on summit tho next uds
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-O/OtherAccommodation exists but I don't know how many people will see it
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok
<jcastro> cjohnston: well, keep in mind when you think about that to make it so other people can edit it
<cjohnston> Which will only be editable by certain people... as summit is currently designed.. would require some reworking afaik to make it more
<jcastro> pleia2: I can put that on the travel page
<cjohnston> I'm trying to get some of it on there now, but im having issues with migrations :0/
<cjohnston> :-/
<pleia2> jcastro: cool, thanks
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/travel/
<pleia2> so quick!
<pleia2> :)
<nhandler> jcastro: Minor thing, but there is a missing space by the cost of the shared taxi on that page
<nhandler> Also, it doesn't look like there is a page for people to coordinate traveling together (i.e. listing arrival/departure times)
<cjohnston> thats on the wiki nhandler
<nhandler> cjohnston: Yeah, we should have a link from uds.u.c, that is what I meant, sorry ;)
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> not a bad idea
<mhall119> nhandler: there you are
<nhandler> mhall119: Sorry, been busy. I saw your comment on the bug and the hilight though
<mhall119> nhandler: I fixed the Read Feeder bug that was stopping your feed from populating
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: sorry.... was afk for a bit
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: i do see the delete option on page history ... when i click it i get this message "You are not allowed to delete attachments on this page."
<pace_t_zulu> pretty much what i've been seeing
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: which were you trying to delete?  I'll give it a atry
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: any (and all) of today's attachments
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: nope, I don't have access, sorry
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: try filing an RT for it
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: launchpad bug?
<mhall119> that'll work too, file it against ubuntu-website-content project
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: sorry, i'm unfamiliar with RT ... how do i go about that?
<mhall119> send an email to rt@ubuntu.com describing what changes you want made to the page
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: thanks
<nigelb> paultag: this reminds me of you http://www.tastefullyoffensive.com/2011/04/internet_25.html
<nigelb> except you'll be building new distros and package management :P
<IdleOne> is there a docs team and do they have a channel?
<nigelb> IdleOne: #ubuntu-doc
<nigelb> but erm all the best
<IdleOne> thanks nigelb :)
<paultag> nigelb: hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> dholbach: been having some issues trying to do screencasts on Natty. :\  I think I have recruited some volunteers though to help with making them
<dholbach> nice - when do we start? do you need help with the "stories"?
<dholbach> leading up to UDS I'm going to be quite busy, but I guess I can always make a bit of time
<duanedesign> i was hoping to have some done before UDS
<duanedesign> if i can sort out my audio issues I can crank them out
<dholbach> nice
<duanedesign> ill have more time at the end of the week, i think. I am in the middle of the application process for a great job so I am a little distracted this week.
<dholbach> sure, I totally understand - al the best with the job application!
<duanedesign> thank you :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> hello dholbach
<nigelb> hola dpm
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> how was everyone's weekend?
<dpm> awesome :)
<dpm> morning dholbach
<duanedesign> hello dholbach nigelb
<duanedesign> err dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb, hey duanedesign ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> Tiring weekend.
<nigelb> I got called into work, caught a bad cold.
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<dholbach> nigelb, that's not the definition of a nice weekend :/
<nigelb> dholbach: I did say tiring weekend :)
<dholbach> I hope you'll get better soon again
<nigelb> at least I'm meeting a doc today etc
<nigelb> I'm going to get plunged into 40C next week :\
<popey> Morning all.
<jussi> Hello everyone.
<nigelb> hello popey
<nigelb> jussi: Morning!
<jussi> o/
<duanedesign> hello popey jussi
<duanedesign> popey: glad to see you found someone to reproduce bug 769978
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769978 in ubuntuone-client "Services tab doesn't fit in the window (dup-of: 769718)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769978
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769718 in ubuntuone-control-panel "services tab requires horizontal scroll" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769718
<doctormo> Morning all
<doctormo> czajkowski: Sounds like you had a good easter/chocolate weekend.
<czajkowski> doctormo: I did, yes thanks
<doctormo> If your bf English?
<czajkowski> yes
<doctormo> czajkowski: My friend from cork says you get Chocolate just the same in Ireland. No big surprises for Easter hols?
<czajkowski> nope just the same
<czajkowski> just nice as I was over here and got presenents of some
<czajkowski> *presents
<nigelb> morning doctormo \o/
<doctormo> czajkowski: I never really thought of chocolate eggs as presents, but I guess you're right.
<doctormo> nigelb: Morning sir, what-what
<czajkowski> doctormo: I didn't buy them, they were given to me :) presents
<jussi> I want chocolate egss  :(
<daker> can anyone tell me what's the problem with the libgtk-3-dev http://pastebin.com/41B6gsZw
<nhandler> For anyone who might not be aware, #ubuntu-release-party is open for celebrating the upcoming Ubuntu 11.04 release. I also dented this http://identi.ca/notice/72000391 and would love some retweets (probably should have used the loco tag in there)
<nigelb> nhandler: \o/
<nhandler> :)
<nigelb> with that, I now have 120 windows
<mhall119> nigelb: addict
<nigelb> mhall119: so now we'll have IRC window de-addiction
<nhandler> But please help spread the word by redenting/retweeting the post. We want to get a nice turnout in the channel to rival or beat previous years ;)
<nigelb> nhandler: congrats on gsoc :)
<nhandler> nigelb: Thanks a lot ;) I also have a great mentor, mdz.
<nigelb> nhandler: I noticed, its awesome :-)
<jussi> pulse + skype == epic fail.
<jussi> err... maybe just pulse == fail :P
<popey> wfm
<jussi> popey: I can get it to work without headphones... but pavucontrol fails as soon as I put headphones in. I think Ive tried almost every combination of settings available...
<nigelb> wfm
 * jussi still beleives pulse is of the devil...
<nigelb> jussi: if you think pulse is of the devil, you have to see LDAP.
<nigelb> Its probably the most painful thing I ever did.
<nhandler> nigelb: Well, when it works, it is nice for the users ;)
 * popey sees nigelbs LDAP and raises him SAP
<nigelb> nhandler: yeah, its painful to setup, that's all
<nigelb> I installed and purged the page 6 times. GOt it right 7th time ^-^
<nigelb> popey: You got me there.
<jcastro> Daviey: heya, ping me when you're sort of caught up
<jcastro> I have questions!
<czajkowski> damn annoying  http://bit.ly/fw75Ju
<akgraner> hmmm somehow I have closed the window to see the users in an IRC channel in xchat...I have the options to see users checked but...anyone use xchat?
<cjohnston> questions... lol thats kinda open
<akgraner> I figured it out :-)
<akgraner> was weird...
<mhall119> glad we could help ;)
<akgraner> well you do :-)  I know I can ask here and if I really screw something up that I broke and am trying to fix I feel confident enough to ask y'all
<akgraner> I'm still shy about asking for help in other channels...:-/
<akgraner> ok 6 slots left...just added the ubuntu and ham radio session....
<czajkowski> akgraner: I find it hard to believe you are shy
<czajkowski> at all
<czajkowski> if ever you were
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, I am :-)  when it comes to IRC...
<akgraner> people scare me ;-P
<salgado> Daviey, hi there.  if you have a few minutes today, it'd be great if you could review (and merge, if you're happy with the changes) https://code.launchpad.net/~salgado/summit/linaro/+merge/58503 for me. :)
<akgraner> mean ole developers!  just kidding :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: with your connections :) hardly
<akgraner> yeah - pgraner is a meanie!
<akgraner> (just kidding don't quote me on that ;-p)
<akgraner> ok so we have 6 open slots for Open week...I have a call with Rikki in  about 30 minutes about her session...so that leaves 5 slots...
<akgraner> oh ScottL :-)  ^^^
<jcastro> oh yeah ScottL
<jcastro> we need a Studio session!
 * mhall119 waits for doctormo to turn "pgraner is a meanie!" into a graphic
<cjohnston> oh no.. you put the idea in his head
<jcastro> I would use such a poster
<AlanBell> akgraner: is Pete in London for the release?
<akgraner> AlanBell, yep...:-(
<akgraner> oops I meant YAY! :-D
 * AlanBell needs "akgraner says pgraner is a meanie" tshirt by Thursday then
<mhall119> lol
<akgraner> :-P
<mhall119> need to caption a photo of her, lol-cat style
<akgraner> we just ordered the kids t-shirts that say spawn of akgraner
<cjohnston> nice
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> "I fanboied pgraner and all I got was this lousy shirt"
<jcastro> "pgraner is my homeboy"
<akgraner> jcastro, haha....
<akgraner> hggdh, I know you are busy with testing this week but did you still want to do the Bug session?
<Daviey> salgado, I'd rather not review and land that TBH... i don't mind landing it if someone else reviews it.
<Daviey> <-- kinda busy, not sure i can handle fallout if it blows up.
<Daviey> jcastro, o/
<jcastro> Daviey: I was thinking we could skype?
<salgado> Daviey, fair enough
<salgado> mhall119, would you be able to review that for me?  https://code.launchpad.net/~salgado/summit/linaro/+merge/58503
<doctormo> mhall119: That would make me a meanie, then I'd be making an infinite number of graphics, I'd need monkeys and typewriters for that.
<mhall119> how about /dev/urandom and grep?
<mhall119> salgado: I'll have to merge it and run it locally to make sure nothing is breaking, so it'll take me some time, I'll get to it when I can though
<mhall119> salgado: after UDS-O, however, I want to refactor all of the custom Linaro stuff into a more generic way of handling concurrent/symbiotic summits
<Daviey> jcastro, what is your voip number?
<jcastro> what, like my cell #?
<salgado> mhall119, agreed.  somebody from Linaro (possibly me) should be available to work on that after UDS-O
<cjohnston> +1
<hggdh> akgraner: I can do it, yes
<mhall119> salgado: that would be awesome
<nigelb> popey: sorry about how political it got on fb :)
<akgraner> hggdh...k thanks! :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, rikki also confirmed
<nigelb> Thought of the day - http://i.imgur.com/jqIcv.jpg
<nigelb> akgraner: ^^
<paultag> nigelb: reddddddddddit :)
<nigelb> paultag: ;)
<paultag> nigelb: s'new?
<paultag> nigelb: how's my damn application coming? :)
<nigelb> paultag: slow. I'm filling up dem forms for the visa ;)
<paultag> boooo :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<akgraner> Ok I just got an emailing asking me - How would you map a Linux RedHat/Ubuntu (network) drive on a Window XP computer?  anyone got a link to how to do that?
<AlanBell> akgraner: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jcastro> man
<akgraner> AlanBell, thanks!
<jcastro> a power pole just crashed outside my door
<jcastro> had to relocate
<jcastro> there was lightening and electricity everywhere!
<akgraner> wow
<AlanBell> akgraner: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
 * jcastro is uploading the video
<akgraner> jcastro, all your stuff is ok though right?
<jcastro> hoping it made the power outage
<AlanBell> hope they mopped up all the spilled electrons
<jcastro> but I shot stuff off before I left
<jcastro> er, shut off I mean!
<jcastro> (lol shot)
<akgraner> jcastro, you have mail....Get this Party started Parody :-)
<czajkowski> what is it with canonical employees and lightening near their houses
<czajkowski> really
<czajkowski> where do ye all live!
<akgraner> It's just a magnetic personalities...:-)
<jcastro> czajkowski: as I was leaving I was like "man, I am glad I did not get van hoofed!"
<jcastro> akgraner: I am on crap pub wireless, will have to wait
<czajkowski> bloody hell lads
<czajkowski> remind me not to live anywhere near ye lot :)
<jcastro> my small video of the LIGHTNING hasn't even uploaded yet
<czajkowski> no offence
<akgraner> jcastro, he got AC'd :-P
<czajkowski> love ye and all
<jcastro> man, I wish that pole would have landed on my old car
<jcastro> that would have been perfect
<akgraner> haha
<czajkowski> jcastro: you're very special you know that don't you
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> was it close?  You could have just gone out and hit it with a baseball bat and claimed it bounced off
<jcastro> not that close
 * czajkowski really wants april to hurry the feck up and be over. never known such a worse month in my entire 31 years 
<jcastro> I will show you the video once it's done uploading
<mhall119> jcastro: was it from a lightning strike?
<cjohnston> Just wait till you get down here jcastro.. we get lightning and hurricanes
<jcastro> no, I think the high winds weakened the pole
<jcastro> and it just fell over
<jcastro> but like other electrical stuff on other poles started sparking
<jcastro> and there was some xbox huge power junction box there that caught on fire
<mhall119> heck, we have tornados inside of our hurricanes!
<jcastro> and there was a van that was catching on fire
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> nice mhall119
<mhall119> it's funny because it's true
<czajkowski> daft question time
<czajkowski> I cant use print screen button
<czajkowski> Is there a short way via keyboard other than the key
<maco> alt+f2 gnome-screenshot ?
<czajkowski> not enoughtime to hit rturn and move my mouse to where the issue is I need to take a screen capture
<czajkowski> grr
<maco> czajkowski: --interactive
<czajkowski> and I can get the unity docking bar to go and hide
<maco> then you can set a delay
<mhall119> czajkowski: print-screen button does nothing?
<czajkowski> maco: thanks
<czajkowski> mhall119: nope known bug
<czajkowski> :(
<maco> i think its interactive at least. if not, manpage
<czajkowski> reported it weeks ago
<mhall119> aw, I thought compiz handled that, must be a regression
<maco> (not like im on a gnome system)
<mhall119> czajkowski: are you hitting just print-screen, or alt-print-screen?
<jcastro> czajkowski: go into keyboard shortcuts
<jcastro> and see if the screenshot key is undefined
<czajkowski> mhall119: print screen used to work just fine
<czajkowski> jcastro: works fine in gnome classic
<czajkowski> sladen already told me it's known
<cjohnston> mine says alt + print for screenshot on natty
<jcastro> hrpm
<AlanBell> for me it was doing screenshots of the background, no apps, just screenshots of wallpaper
<jcastro> oh so it's a bug?
<cjohnston> didnt it used to be just print
<jcastro> didn't we have this problem in 10.10?
<czajkowski> jcastro: but after all that
<czajkowski> print screen of my current issue
<czajkowski> 16:59 <valen> Hey. Seems they like you so far.
<czajkowski> 16:59 <valen> "It's unusual to see a candidate with technical education and  experience to then change into an events role! Interesting  experience." - fingers crossed
<czajkowski> bah
<maco> hah
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/4pty4q
<mhall119> at least it's a positive sounding copy/paste fail
<czajkowski> jcastro: ^^
<cjohnston> lo
<czajkowski> mhall119: :)
<jcastro> dang
<jcastro> we gotta get you a smaller launcher
<jcastro> 32 pixels for the win!
<mhall119> usually it's the most embarassing thing every to fill your clipboard that makes it
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://twitter.com/#!/czajkowski/status/62937716077240320
<jcastro> <jcastro> I just want to let you know, I love you.
<czajkowski> shows better there
<jcastro> <jono> Wrong PM!
<jcastro> czajkowski: did you remove rb?
<czajkowski> mhall119: it can only add to my fecked up month, trust me
<cjohnston> maybe you do love him. ;-)
<mhall119> jcastro: be honest though, it wasn't the wrong PM was it?
<czajkowski> jcastro: I've not usedd it about a week
<czajkowski> so banshee was there
<akgraner> hahaha
<jcastro> czajkowski: does clicking on it launch rhythmbox?
<czajkowski> but usually rhythmbox only goes there when I click on it then I've both
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye it does, granted damn slowly
<maco> heh i once bumped the touchpad while sending a kiss to a boyfriend, and it ended up going to mako
<maco> followed by "NOT YOU'
<maco> he apparently had a good laugh when he came back to my explanation of what happened
<mhall119> aw, I'm sure he was disappointed
<jcastro> I think the worst nightmare isn't the initial send
<jcastro> it's the response
<jcastro> "oh my god, I've secretly loved you too."
<jcastro> O_O
<mhall119> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> mako and maco is a love that could never be
<maco> Riddell said he once accidentally sent a PM that was aimed at his girlfriend to sabdfl instead
<jcastro> epic.
<jcastro> so epic.
<cjohnston> wow
<maco> but it was just like "you're awesome" not something O_O-er than that
<jcastro> that should be memorialized
<akgraner> I sent jono a pm that was meant for PM...
<akgraner> I didn't talk to jono for weeks after that
<jcastro> maco: oh, boring
<jcastro> akgraner: I misstype /pm's all the time too
<jcastro> like
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro>  /msg jfo I don't know who he's fooling, that new album is even worst than the first
<jcastro> and so on
<akgraner> crap that was meant for Pgraner not pm...
<akgraner> jeez
<maco> ok that makes more sense now
<jcastro>  /msg jfo I know right, he totally can't solo, he should have just hired someone for that
<jcastro> I used to do /msg errors all the time
<jcastro> I haven't done one in a while
<akgraner> or I send think I am texting Pete and I'm twittering to the world
<maco> whoops Ridd ell's in here. shouldve made it unpingable when i said that :P
<cjohnston> now he stopped /msg'ing
<jcastro> this is why I do "hey" as a msg FIRST now
<jcastro> sort of like waiting for the bubble of privacy to establish itself
<cjohnston> maco: and now he knows that you didnt want him to know you were talking about him :-P
<maco> cjohnston: i didnt ping him this time!
<cjohnston> he will read context
<maco> probably right
<cjohnston> heh
<maco> then again, he tends not to actually check his pings, from what ive seen reading over his shoulder
<akgraner> Ok so 4 open slots for Open Week Who wants one...?
<maco> he just assumes if its not in #kubuntu-devel then it was the word "kubuntu" that highlighted, not actually someone talking to him
<cjohnston> so I should join every channel he is in and say kubuntu?
<maco> hahhaa
<akgraner> Where are all the Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Studio etc folks....
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> speaking of
<jcastro> MACO
<cjohnston> in #k/e/xx/buntu
<jcastro> need some kubuntu love on openweek
<maco> cjohnston: i used to join channels crimsun was in and say "audio audio audio audio"
<jcastro> maco: did you watch modern family yet?
<maco> jcastro: i started watching a few minutes of it one time and then either computers or boys distracted me. i forget which
<cjohnston> I take it crimsun had audio as a highlight
<czajkowski> I said kick the wiki server not freenode server!
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: xxbuntu?
<cjohnston> xx was a placeholder for any other letter(s)
<jcastro> ok who watches Modern Family here?
<jcastro> I am telling you, maco is on it
<jcastro> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100129025623/modernfamily/images/archive/d/d6/20110316024323%21Alex_Dunphy.jpg
<jcastro> tell me that isn't maco
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/760528
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760528 in unity "'Prnt Scrn' key does not work while the Dash is open." [Low,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> see am not going bonkers
<jcastro> OH
<jcastro> when the dash is open
<jcastro> czajkowski: Shutter for the win
<jcastro> it has like a delay thing
<maco> cjohnston: yes. and then he set an exception so it was "audio if not said by maco"
<czajkowski> jcastro: mine sticks and wont budge
<czajkowski> :s
<jcastro> I need agreement in the channel that that is indeed maco
<jcastro> you guys know it be true
<jcastro> search your feelings
<cjohnston> maco: nice
<maco> jcastro: i wasnt that cute at that age. i had big square old lady glasses that took up my whole face
<maco> also braces
<maco> i had braces for 6 years
<pleia2> me too, I wonder why my parents didn't tell me I looked like a dork in my giant purple glasses
<czajkowski> pleia2: wait
<czajkowski> pleia2: they weren't pink
<maco> haha
<czajkowski> OMG!
<akgraner> yep its maco!
<pleia2> haha
<vish> jcastro: heh, that girl is pretty *awesome* ! always trying to get her leader sis for something.. ;p
<vish> elder*
<vish> not leader :D
<jcastro> maco: do you play the cello?
<maco> jcastro: no
<maco> flute and electric bass
<maco> i got my bass back!
<maco> after 4 years of it being at my parents while i was in uni, i got it back now
<maco> now i need to re-learn how to play
<vish> but Manny is the best kid in Modern family.. and the guy who plays the dumb little brother is actually in Mensa ;)
<vish> irl*
<jcastro> yeah
<vish> czajkowski: to take screenshot of dash, set timer for screenshots and then open dash & take SS
<vish> but thats like a long-standing issue, we cant take screenshots when menu is open..
<jcastro> shutter works around it nicely
<jcastro> I am a huge shutter fan
<jcastro> and for natty the guy even added quicklists.
<akgraner> oh I set take screenshot on a delay then open the dash
<akgraner> then just gimp out the parts I don't need
<akgraner> well that was before I got a new keyboard and the print screen button now works...
<maco> in kscreenshot, i set a delay and use regional mode, then it freeze-frames the desktop when the timer runs out, and i can crop the region right there
<akgraner> hmm my kids were complaining there was nothing easy for them to make for lunch..I thought they were just whining...um sadly no...gotta go grocery shopping..laters
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> send them outside and tell them to forage
<mhall119> speaking of, I should water the garden
<AlanBell> so what uds track would this be in? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/certify-planning/+spec/cert-o-ubuntu-friendly
<czajkowski> dekstop:
<czajkowski> usability
<czajkowski> as in machines that can be used by all
<czajkowski> jcastro: be nice if the guys sprinting in millbank this week who are going to the release party could sign up http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/889/detail/
<czajkowski> be nice to see them using the LD
<jcastro> czajkowski: I'll get the word out
<jcastro> czajkowski: I sent it to claire D. that's as milllbank as they come.
<cjohnston> akgraner: the logo looks pretty good
<AlanBell> bug 771443
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771443 in ubuntu-font-family "Wishlist: Please add Ubuntu to Google Docs" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771443
<AlanBell> FULL. OF. AWESOME.
<head_victim> 1 hour turnaround?
<pleia2> AlanBell: oh wow, that's so cool :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you sent to jane but she;s on annual leave
<akgraner> cjohnston, logo?
<cjohnston> on fb
<cjohnston> the all access allstars
<AlanBell> jcastro: Daviey: do you know if the etherpad server is on track to exist for UDS?
<jcastro> AlanBell: had a call with daviey today
<jcastro> filed the RT ticket
<jcastro> AlanBell: ask me tomorrow
<AlanBell> great
<jcastro> (IS hasn't responded yet)
<jcastro> AlanBell: daviey is in millbank and was going to show elmo what we have so far.
<AlanBell> have to say it is looking nice now there is real data in the schedule
<jcastro> it does look quite nice
<jcastro> everything really looks totally awesome
<cjohnston> AlanBell: IMO the Attendees still needs to go below the pad.. Same with the links
<cjohnston> AlanBell: theres also bugs in the theme of the page
<AlanBell> the pad isn't themed yet
<cjohnston> it isnt the pad
<cjohnston> its the page
<AlanBell> ok, what is the issue?
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/771533
<AlanBell> personally I like the links and attendees at the top, I think it works best there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771533 in summit "Subnav needs to be removed from the 'pad' page" [Undecided,New]
<AlanBell> fair enough
<AlanBell> unless there is something useful that should go in the subnav?
<cjohnston> Blueprint and Summary?
<cjohnston> bug #771535
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771535 in summit "Space between nav and content area on 'pad' page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771535
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is the page going to be 960px?
<cjohnston> when pad gets themes
<cjohnston> themed
<AlanBell> I was just going to say you are going to want the thing to be bloody fixed width too!
<cjohnston> I have a major problem with summit design, but I think its beyond my pay grade
<AlanBell> I don't know really, I just dropped some HTML into the template, I didn't really make any decisions about dots above and width and so on
<cjohnston> k.. ill fix.. what is the template called
<AlanBell> meeting.html I think
<cjohnston> k
<AlanBell> cjohnston: probably because I copied from one of the full width schedule pages
<AlanBell> which are *far* from 960px
<AlanBell> it is pointing to the schedule.css
<cjohnston> i see that
<AlanBell> the pad theme will be 100% of the width of the iframe it is put in
<cjohnston> also appears to be missing the end head
<AlanBell> oops
<cjohnston> ive fixed a bunch of the stuff
<cjohnston> so dont worry about it
<AlanBell> ok, great, thanks
<AlanBell> night all o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-27
<cjohnston> g'nite
<cjohnston> AlanBell: it doesnt look like you defined this different div's.. is that correct?
<cjohnston> outside of the inline css
<cjohnston> AlanBell: the problem was I don't think an iframe can end itself (<iframe .... />) when I did (<iframe ...> </iframe> everything got all better
<cjohnston> mhall119: AlanBell https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/padpage/+merge/59145  <--- should fix issues with the pad page.. plus I moved the stuff to the bottom.. ;-)
<ScottL> akgraner, jcastro i'll see about signing up tonight
<jcastro> salgado-afk: I've edited those answers to do ~/.local instead, nice eye!
<jcastro> salgado-afk: next time just feel free to submit edits to the answers, they get peer reviewed and checked regularly!
<salgado-afk> jcastro, cool; I didn't edit it myself because I wasn't 100% sure it was supposed to work
<ScottL> akgraner, jcastro: i've signed up for a slot in openweek
<akgraner> ScottL, awesome!!! Thank you!
<nigelb> *yawn* morning
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> morning mr holbach
<dholbach> hey Duane
<dpm> hey all
<dpm> morning
<duanedesign> hello 0/
<nigelb> hello
<popey> Greetings!
<nigelb> Just for the record, I HATE banks.
<popey> :)
 * popey hands nigelb some bitcoins
<nigelb> popey: I dropped a cheque on 20th, I still haven't got the money :\
<nigelb> I was tracing it today for half the day.
<dholbach> Joeb454, thanks a bunch
<jussi> nigelb: cheques...  people still use those? :D
<popey> jussi: we have only one bill we pay by cheque
<popey> they refuse to do direct debit or standing order
<jussi> popey: and netbank money move?
<popey> they dont let us
<popey> it's cheques or nothing
<jussi> almost all bills here are paid by netbank...
<popey> dunno what they'd do with a big bag of cash
<jussi> strange
<popey> nah, just an old fart
<jussi> We have this awesome service, wher bills come in the "mail" (read online service) - you log onto it with your bank codes via the banks single sign on service. then we copy the barcode number to the bank, it fills in all the details, and click pay.
<jussi> some banks even have proper integration, with a"pay" button on the buttome of the e-bill.
<popey> this guy uses paper
<popey> i dont mind tbh
<jussi> if the bill isnt electronically supported (ie. paper version) , you go to your netbank, fill in the details and click pay...
<popey> i get to practice my signature which I dont do often
<jussi> lol
<nigelb> heh
 * jussi really appreciates the banks being in the 21st century here...
<head_victim> jussi: just hope they have better security than sony ;)
<popey> :)
<jussi> head_victim: yes - 3 factor authentication is helpful
<head_victim> That being said someone in Europe tried to use my Credit Card at a University to pay for something or other once (considering I live in Australia), I noticed within 24 hours money was gone and the bank got it back to me just by filling in a statutory declaration. Now I just make sure I check it regularly enough to know when money is gone from my available balance but not my account when it shouldn't be.
<head_victim> I've found though paying large bills via the internet difficult, house renovations for example the chequebook was marvellous.
<popey> \o/ I have no credit card :)
<head_victim> Well my "credit card" is a Visa card hooked to a debit account.
<jussi> yeah, I have one of those
<jussi> "Visa Debit"
<jussi> very useful
<head_victim> They're pushing them hard over here for the last few years, I've had one over a decade but they only really started advertising them in the last 2 years (just about the time of the GFC funnily enough)
<jussi> we have a system here for some places that you need to use the single sign on from the bank to auth your credit card for online purchases. Its awesome - I wish it could be integrated in more places
<head_victim> I haven't seen anything like that here yet, I do bank at a small credit union though so it's possible others have seen it. Our newest invention is tap and go style transactions. You don't need a pin or signature, scares the hell out of me
<jussi> err, how does that work? o.O
<head_victim> For example, in a drive through, you hand your card over, say you want to use the credit option, they swipe it and as long as the value is under about 50 bucks you don't need a pin or signature.
<head_victim> I nearly had an argument the first time they tried it on me until I called my bank to find out it was for real.
<popey> yeah, i have seen that in the UK
<jussi> cripes!
<head_victim> So all you need to do is steal someone's card and make sure you only make transactions less than 50 bucks and it's all "legit"
<popey> cant remember what it was though
<popey> head_victim: i suspect it's only specific merchants that can do that, not everyone
<jussi> no thanks to that :(
<jussi> if anyone here has ideas for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/UDS-O/Ideas - I'd appreciate them
<head_victim> popey: sounds about right, still scary as hell if you ask me. Although it is a feature of a certain bank that any retailer can have a "tap and go" so you don't even need to swipe if it's under 100 bucks
<jussi> anything you think needs addressing for the irc council
<head_victim> jussi: only thing I can think of is "clean up channels in U namespace" might include ensuring all namespace channels have adequate moderation, if that wasn't already implied.
<jussi> head_victim: could you add that as its own item? its related, but not the same
<head_victim> Ok, am I allowed? I'm a lowly nobody who won't be at UDS
<jussi> head_victim: certainly, anyone can add stuff
<head_victim> jussi: done, added a little more
<jussi> excellent, thank you.
<head_victim> Feel free to modify as required.
<jussi> If anyone else has ideas, grumbles, thoughts? Id really appreciate input.
<head_victim> Overall I think you all do an amazing job to be honest, the fact that there isn't much to talk about is in itself testament to the work already done.
<jussi> :) thanks!
<jussi> Things are getting better, but there are still many things to improve
<nigelb> jussi: I wish you folks could control the screw ##ubuntu channels
<nigelb> g43
<jussi> nigelb: freenode failing, not ours. sadly.
<jussi> Im talking about this here because I want some no operator input ;)
<nigelb> I realized that
<head_victim> Is there much that is ##ubuntu ?
<head_victim> A simple list only revealed 2 channels, both of which look like they could easily transferred to # with the right conversation.
 * jussi hasnt looked for a while - I generally only concern myself with namespace chans
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> o/ cjohnston
<Joeb454> dholbach: no problem :)
<dholbach> :)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/padpage/+merge/59145  <-- can you look please
<cjohnston> off to work
<AlanBell> cjohnston: looks good
<AlanBell> apart from the attendees at the bottom of course, but as you fixed the other stuff I won't argue!
<cjohnston> everything work for you and look like it should?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I just think that the pad is more important than the attendees and the links
<cjohnston> you could make the meeting title a link to the blueprint
<AlanBell> yeah, but I think when the pad is empty you have to scroll past it to see them
<cjohnston> but I had to scroll down to see the pad
<cjohnston> I have never horribly much cared who the attendees are.. dunno if thats just me
<AlanBell> well we can see what other people think, easy to move back
<cjohnston> feel free to solicit other opinions tho
 * popey agrees that the pad > attendees
<AlanBell> attendees perhaps, but also links to separate etherpad window, track daily summary, live audio, wiki page, blueprint are now at the bottom too
<cjohnston> I don't think any of those are of greater importance than the pad tho... and as I said, some of those links *could* be put in subnav
<cjohnston> not all would fit tho
<cjohnston> im out
<AlanBell> I guess I am thinking about it from a remote perspective
<AlanBell> I want the link to the live audio and I want to know who the voices are
<AlanBell> nigelb: did you get any etherpad theme hacking done?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'm working on it
<nigelb> AlanBell: got it installed and ready for hacking :)
<AlanBell> great
 * AlanBell fails at finding stuff in rt.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> jcastro: any update from IS? I can't find the rt
<czajkowski> AlanBell: find jpds and ask him nicely
<czajkowski> searcing in RT is a PITA!
<czajkowski> but he works some voodoo on it
<AlanBell> it is elmo that is doing the etherpad I think
<AlanBell> what are your views on the link position czajkowski?
<czajkowski> on what
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ???
 * AlanBell hopes that didn't sound rude out of context :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: on summit
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/community/
<AlanBell> click the notpad icon on a session
<AlanBell> takes you somewhere like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-developer-initiatives/
<czajkowski> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-monday-roundtable/
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> oh the link is not easy to see or big enough tbh
<AlanBell> there isn't masses of room for it
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> mayeb a different colour something that makes it stand out
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/img/pad.png
<AlanBell> what colour?
<czajkowski> RED
<czajkowski> make it stand out
<czajkowski> it's not clear what it is atm
<czajkowski> it will on day 3
<AlanBell> tbh I would like to make the session title a link to it, but that is going to annoy people who want the title to be a link the the blueprint
<czajkowski> but not on day 1
<AlanBell> not sure
<AlanBell> it is already bolder than the other icon that turns up, and whatever colour it is will clash with at least one of the track colours
<czajkowski> true
<head_victim> As an outsider, I found it fairly easy to follow as is if that helps confirm anything for you. And that is a pretty slick integration I might add.
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> I know some people are going to *hate* it because it isn't exactly like it was before
<head_victim> Meh, if everyone were happy there'd be nothing to fix.
<AlanBell> yup
<czajkowski> head_victim: approved that mail btw
<head_victim> czajkowski: thanks, I just thought it merited a second opinion. I want to encourage more people to put content there but I also don't want it to become a spam board.
<czajkowski> yeah which it could end up being imo each planet for loco is up to them but me personally I am rather anti advertising but thats just me
<czajkowski> I dont want to read it on a planet
<czajkowski> others ma have different views
<head_victim> I was thinking if they could give us a more narrow field that is not necessarily more "relevant" but less like reading a flyer from your letterbox I'd be happy I think.
<czajkowski> up to ye really
<czajkowski> it the loco team feed
<head_victim> Fair enough, I might ask around a few of the more active regulars to gauge opinion then, we have some release parties coming up that I could gently suss it out at.
<czajkowski> yeah  mean
<czajkowski> would you really want to read a planet where it is full of advertising
<czajkowski> or full of content from your members is what it comes down to tbh
<AlanBell> the rule in a forum I used to be in was that if you have a new product you are allowed to announce it, once, with information and no hype
<head_victim> I might put to to them they need to create a feed with less advertising and I could then add that. If they're willing to come to the party I don't really mind that it's in a business name as long as not every post is selling their stuff. I'll give them points for trying a new advertising route though.
<AlanBell> personally I would like to get more businesses participating
<AlanBell> my blog is to some extent a business blog, but I don't really post advertising on it
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I think it's going to depend on the loco
<czajkowski> I'd also crack up if I saw it on main planet tbh
<AlanBell> I haven't seen the post in question
<head_victim> AlanBell: yeah I really don't mind the content of some of the posts for that specific instance, I think it's more the large number of advertising on posts that appear to form part of the post instead of something tha twould be stripped.
<head_victim> Actually that might be mainly due to the feed aggregation tool they have chosen to use.
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<james_w> it worked?
<dholbach> it looks like it
<dholbach> syncing
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> james_w, I bought a bunch of stuff yesterday - looks like I have enough together for a few small sets :)
<james_w> nice
<akgraner> jcastro, we have two open slots - I'm going to go ahead and write up a press release and add more detail to the wiki today etc...get the speaker and session pages up and all the how to join stuff tweaked...if you come across two more people cam you plop them in there?
<akgraner> nigelb, said fagan would do a session on Ubuntu One but it's not on the schedule yet
<jcastro> akgraner: yup
<jcastro> akgraner: davidm didn't respond yesterday
<jcastro> akgraner: hey I have an idea
<jcastro> in the release mention that we have room for two more
<akgraner> k will do...
<akgraner> I'd give one but again I got no clue what the heck I could tell people about that they don't already know...
<dpm> jcastro, akgraner, I mentioned to the ubuntu-docs guys if they wanted to run a session, and they're probably going to (they're now discussing it on their mailing list)
<jcastro> akgraner: nice call on the HAM radio
<jcastro> that will be an awesome session
<akgraner> dpm, great thank you !
<nigelb> akgraner: ouch, I did put it last night
<akgraner> nigelb, you did
<nigelb> akgraner: at least I thought I did :\
<nigelb> I remember putting it in. I blame the wiki :(
<nigelb> wait
<akgraner> nigelb, then I'm old and blind...can you double check that I am just not missing it :-)  (which could be the case)
<nigelb> akgraner: I don't see it either.
<nigelb> akgraner: I don't see my name in history too.
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> yeah blame the wiki
<nigelb> akgraner: Now I'm wondering if yesterday was a hallucination.
<jcastro> dpm: oh cool, j1mc says -doc team is interested
<akgraner> ok so nigelb if you add the Ubuntu one session
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm checking times with fagan again :(
<akgraner> and the doc team adds theirs BAM we're golden! :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: ok, got it in. Check from your end that I haven't missed it :)
<akgraner> nigelb, ok
<nigelb> I still can't believe I didn't confirm it last night :(
<akgraner> yep...thanks
<nigelb> akgraner: sorry again :(
<akgraner> I'll work on getting the links and IRC nicks correct and added to the calendar and wiki
<akgraner> as well as tweak the descriptions etc and send out emails and stuff this afternoon/evening time frame
<akgraner> nigelb, not a big deal  :-)  it always works out...
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<nigelb> jono!
<nigelb> now, we get blueprint spam :p
<jono> hey nigelb :-)
<czajkowski> few mmore days to TEAM reports folks :) make me and nhandler happy this month :)
<czajkowski> nice to see the canonical folks using the loco directory to attend the release party http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/889/detail/
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, about ready?
<dholbach> yep
<dpm> jono, yep
 * AlanBell hugs czajkowski for pestering canonical peeps
<mhall119> czajkowski: \o/
<jcastro> nigelb: cjohnston: mhall119: can someone land the CSS color fixes soon?
<nigelb> jcastro: point me to the bug?
<mhall119> jcastro: nigelb can ;)
<nigelb> Yeah, I just got new cow powers :P
<mhall119> jcastro: we need to get the new conventionist->guidebook changes up soon, before too many people get setup with the old stuff
<nigelb> jcastro: bug 764984?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 764984 in summit "Colors need to be adjusted for UDS-O" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764984
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/764984
<jcastro> yeah
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 764984 in summit "Colors need to be adjusted for UDS-O" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> also nigelb
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/661478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661478 in summit "Determine track based on blueprint title." [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> I thought we fixed this?
<jcastro> so if you can check on that
<nigelb> ok, on it.
<jcastro> basically, just color based on matching the name
<jcastro> we don't care about manually selecting tracks in the admin interface, etc.
<jcastro> anyone have any clue why linaro sessions didn't get scheduled?
<jcastro> salgado: ^^^
<jcastro> we ran the scheduler yesterday
<nigelb> I do see a linaro talk
<jcastro> but none of the linaro specs made it
<jcastro> yet the blueprints look correct to me
<jcastro> right, the ones I manually added
<nigelb> oh :\
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<jcastro> but these are missing
<joey> jcastro: you rang? :-)
<jcastro> joey: here's where we talk about summit
<jcastro> I am asking why your sessiosn didn't get scheduled
<salgado> jcastro, I was going to check but I see joey's on it already. :)
<james_w> who is accepting Linaro sessions for UDS?
<AlanBell> what track are all the cert-* blueprints going to be in?
<james_w> (the BP "propose for sprint" thing)
<joey> james_w: track leads. You were next on my list. You and mounir have proposed topics
<nigelb> jcastro: any preference for colors? ;)
<james_w> would someone with edit/admin access confirm whether any Linaro sessions are available for scheduling in summit?
<james_w> if not then we'll look at LP, if they are then summit
<jcastro> nigelb: as long as they're readable
<jcastro> james_w: I am investigating now
<james_w> thanks jcastro
<Technoviking> joey: We are needing to get the LP plugin for the forums upgrade to vB 4.x, who would be the best person to talk to?
<jcastro> I don't see any reason to not have james and salgado not be admins on summit
<joey> Technoviking: mrevell on #launchpad
<jcastro> all opposed?
<jcastro> ok none.
<joey> Technoviking: or lifeless ...same channel
<Technoviking> joey: many thanks
<james_w> does the Design status still matter?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<james_w> I thought it used to have to be "Discussion" or something
<jcastro> ok so
<jcastro> they're not imported
<jcastro> so it's not sucking them in from lp
<jcastro> 101 sessions in summit, 161 on launchpad, so we're missing 60.
<jcastro> and I think they were filed before Daviey ran the importer
<joey> jcastro: give you a guess at which ones we're missing. :-)
<james_w> there's 148 in the xml that LP exports
<james_w> these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599856/
<joey> now that's more like it!
<joey> it has all the linaro ones I was expecting
<james_w> priority has to be set to appear in the xml
<james_w> actually no
<james_w> it only includes blueprints with New/Discussion/Draft
<jcastro> james_w: it could very well be that we need to just run the importer again
<jcastro> Daviey: ping
<james_w> which likely explains the 161/148 discrepancy
<Daviey> jcastro:
<james_w> but yeah, it looks like the importer might not be in cron?
<jcastro> james_w: no he only ran it once
<Daviey> it's currently on manual import
 * Daviey runs it again
<james_w> ok, that will be why then
<Daviey> i'll put it on hourly cron from now, ok?
<jcastro> sounds good to me
<jcastro> "let's do it"
<jcastro> james_w: salgado: I am sending asac your way
<jcastro> I guess linaro needs a plenary at 10am while we go to sessions
<Daviey> importing now
<jcastro> and it's impossible to schedule a plenary when the slots are for sessions
<james_w> lots of the cert stuff won't be imported currently by the look of it
<mhall119> jcastro: all the more reason it should have been a separate Summit record
<james_w> also IVI and QA COP
<jcastro> mhall119: I'm all about that, for next UDS.
<jcastro> joey: ok I see them in summit now
<jcastro> along with a bunch more
<mhall119> jcastro: it's only a major refactoring of everything, I'm sure nigelb can have it done in a week
<jcastro> mhall119: since UDS is now Ubuntu and Linaro, we have decided that summit is now ISD's responsibility
 * jcastro runs
 * nigelb looks at mhall119.
<mhall119> great, at least then I can work on it during the day
<joey> jcastro: prove it. :-)  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/linaro-other/
<mhall119> nigelb: hey, you wanted commit access
<joey> lol
<nigelb> jcastro: I agree. Lets dump it on ISD ;-)
<jcastro> joey: they're in the admin interface
<jcastro> but not displayed for some reason?
<mhall119> jcastro: honestly, I wouldn't mind if it were
<nigelb> man
<nigelb> picking colors is the most difficult job
<nigelb> espcially picking so that no two tracks look alike.
<mhall119> nigelb: just hash the track names and calculate colors from that
<nigelb> mhall119: I has to be readable.
<nigelb> *IT
<mhall119> no it doesn't
<mhall119> ;)
<jcastro> mhall119: the entire thing was designed for ubuntu workflow, adding linaro basically skews the whole thing, it needs a proper look through to make sure it meets the requirements of both orgs
<mhall119> then just create a list of a couple dozen "readable" colors, and use the index of the track to pick the color
<jcastro> ok so what would cause the tracks to be in the admin UI but not show up on the grid?
<nigelb> anyway, I got it done ;)
<nigelb> reviewer will have hell checking if they're readable :p
<mhall119> jcastro: because render.py is evil
<mhall119> jcastro: is it a plenary?
<mhall119> oh, tracks, nevermind
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> is the track assigned to the correct summit?
<daker> mhall119, no because render.py is the father of evils :D
<AlanBell> if you can do a schema change add a colour hex string to the track
<nigelb> mhall119: the css in schedule/templates/schedule/nextsession.html is commented out. Should I place the new css there too? or just skip?
<jcastro> yep
<Daviey> jcastro, If you are changing ANY sessions to track listing in the admin ui, please let me know.
<mhall119> daker: I think Daviey is the father of render.py
<jcastro> Daviey: I just changed one
<nigelb> AlanBell: not this time. too late.
<nigelb> AlanBell: jcastro wants this in production yesterday :p
<jcastro> Daviey: I touched linaro-other-o-how-upstreaming-works just now
 * jcastro holds off on the touching
<jcastro> Daviey: just to fill you in while you're in there
<Daviey> jcastro, what part did you touch?
<jcastro> I set it's track to "linaro-other"
<nigelb> Daviey: what does nextsession.html do? You seem to have written it :)
<jcastro> explicitly
<Daviey> jcastro, No worries, the reason i am asking is that there is a script to do this automatically.. i just need to know what ones don't get mapped automatically.
<jcastro> Daviey: to do what automatically?
<Daviey> nigelb, i think that is the minimal view for IRC.
<Daviey> err, IRC projector
<Daviey> jcastro, assign a session to a track
<jcastro> you mean a track to a session?
<Daviey> yes
<jcastro> Daviey: oh ok, so we did fix that
<jcastro> ok whew
<nigelb> Daviey: ah, the session css seems to be commented out. Is that fine?
<jcastro> man, I was already starting to cry that I was going to have to go back into every session
<Daviey> jcastro, wait... it changes every cycle.. so i need to know what ones are busted.
 * jcastro rests his head on the desk gently
 * nigelb hands jcastro oxygen
<jcastro> Daviey: ok I can do that
<jcastro> what do I do, wait for it to run and then see which tracks aren't scheduling?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I cal it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> AlanBell: tbh it was more annoying me they weren't using it so I made it my business to get them to sign up there
<czajkowski> they all have a wiki/sign on ac wont kill them to click attending
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I've been called a cat herder twice today, I'm going to go with that is a the nice version of a pester or harasser
<mhall119> heh
<czajkowski> I thought there was an option on date/time to show temperature or am I going batty
<czajkowski> mhall119: to be fair this was from a guy in redhat I get to speak at events for me
<czajkowski> ;) usually when I do harass him
<mhall119> czajkowski: it was there on Maverick, so perhaps you've just gone natty?
<cjohnston> nigelb: if noone has already said it, Daviey said there is another problem that needs to be fixed to make colors work as well...
<nigelb> cjohnston: oh, what else?
<cjohnston> mhall119: Daviey said we should wait to land the guidebook stuff until guidebook is released.. I still vote for remove all untill it is released.. jcastro nigelb <-----
<mhall119> cjohnston: someone is checking when the guidebook stuff is actually going to be released
<Daviey> cjohnston: I don't care tbh :)
<mhall119> if it won't be until after UDS, then we can stick with the current conventionist stuff
<nigelb> ok, can I land the css changes now?
<mhall119> nigelb: has someone reviewed it?
<nigelb> I'm only going to push it to a branch for review.
<jcastro> what is the guidebook?
<nigelb> I was hoping cjohnston will land it :p
<mhall119> that's not "landing"
<nigelb> aha.
<mhall119> jcastro: conventionist is being rebraned as "guidebook", they gave us a new URL and QRCode for it, but the change over hasn't happened yet
<jcastro> oh
<mhall119> nigelb: "land" == "merge into trunk"
<jcastro> I saw a mail from davidm fly buy to their CEO guy
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, he's trying to figure out what's going on
<mhall119> at this point, I hope the just hold off on rebranding until after UDS
<cjohnston> Daviey: what was it that needs to be fixed with the color stuff?
<mhall119> cjohnston: new tracks means css changes
<Daviey> cjohnston, the colours for some tracks
<jcastro> ok so I vote not caring about guidebook today and just care about colors and importing
<jcastro> everything else is gravy
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, I'm not going to do that for some time :)
<cjohnston> I thought there was a command that was broken as well
<mhall119> because for some reason track colors are defined by track-named css classes
<nigelb> that needs fixing.
<nigelb> later to be a database field :\
<cjohnston> trackfix.py?
<nigelb> cjohnston: hold your horses, you're going to review it anyway :p
<cjohnston> call
<nigelb> cjohnston / mhall119 / Daviey: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-colors/+merge/59254 (waiting for diff)
<nigelb> (diff updated)
<czajkowski> some people make my blood boil >:(
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<Pendulum> doctormo: congrats!
<nigelb> Pendulum: wait, what happened to doctormo?
<doctormo> Thanks Pendulum :-) I'm jazzed
<doctormo> nigelb can't read my blog
<Pendulum> aww
<nigelb> No, not really :(
 * nigelb backdoors into the blog.
<doctormo> nigelb: http://www.facebook.com/
<Pendulum> nigelb: can you see stuff on devient art?
<doctormo> Wait wrong link
<doctormo> DeviNTaRT http://fav.me/d3ezd5e
<pleia2> aww, a little doctormo
<nigelb> doctormo: OMG. Congrats!
<czajkowski> doctormo: congrats I clicked ont he iumage and was confused as I got a video to the AV vote in UK
<doctormo> "Congratulations Mr. Owens, It's a national referendum of shame" ;-)
<jcastro> doctormo: little bowler hats!
<jcastro> congrats
<doctormo> thanks nigelb, czajkowski and nigelb.
<nigelb> hrm, double love for me? :)
<Pendulum> and no love for jcastro it seems
<Daviey> half love
<nigelb> or is jcastro and I interchangeable now? :p
 * doctormo give nigelb ♥♥, because he's always cool.
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> every time I use bzr, I remember that mhall119, doctormo, and pleia2 taught me how.
<czajkowski> Daviey: no love for you git bag
<Daviey> nigelb: you can get double love when you have an etherpad patch for including a username parameter to a url....ie, pad.ubuntu.com/somepad?_username=nigelb
<doctormo> But jcastro needs a nod (stupid keyboard) thanks mate.
 * pleia2 hugs nigelb 
<Daviey> czajkowski: you are the git bag.
<czajkowski> dear locoteams sometimes I really do wonder about ye
<czajkowski> Daviey: am so not!
<Daviey> czajkowski: am so
<czajkowski> Daviey: indeed you are
<nigelb> Daviey: and how does the username end up being used?
<Daviey> czajkowski: takes one to know one!
<jcastro> http://guidebookapp.com/getit
<jcastro> cjohnston: ^
<czajkowski> Daviey: you showing your mug tomorrow
<Daviey> nigelb: so, a default username entered as the author.
<Daviey> nigelb: currently we are defaulting to blank... we should be able to add that as a summit autogenerated url
<nigelb> Daviey: If you approve that code review, I'll write this patch for ya.
<mhall119> nigelb: was that an appreciation or accusation?
<Daviey> czajkowski: are you there?
<nigelb> mhall119: appreciation :-)
<mhall119> :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I didn't know what version control was back then.
<czajkowski> Daviey: YES!
<nigelb> Then, I got a whole company to learn it and use it.... :-)
<czajkowski> Daviey: seeing as I live here
<czajkowski> feckers in ireland giving me grief
<czajkowski> no pleasing some people
<doctormo> nigelb: learn to teach, teach to learn.
<Daviey> czajkowski: I didn't realise you were going.... not sure i can make it now, based on this new information. :P
<mhall119> czajkowski: meh, it's the Irish, what can you  do?
<czajkowski> mhall119: drink
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's been a long month
<doctormo> czajkowski: Where are you going?
<mhall119> that does seem to be the most popular solution to any problem over there
<czajkowski> doctormo: UK loco release party aka canonical release party
<czajkowski> mhall119: it does, tis why things always just work out
<czajkowski> go for a few pints talk it all out and plan thing and yer sorted
<nigelb> Daviey: you want to land that into the trunk?
<nigelb> Daviey: the etherpad patch...
<mhall119> czajkowski: unless http://xkcd.com/617/
<doctormo> czajkowski: Awesome, I got a request to organise an MA Ubuntu recovery party: trying to get ubuntu working after an upgrade. Some not too happy bunnies.
<jcastro> !
<czajkowski> doctormo: few pints and they wont notice it's not working
<doctormo> jcastro: Mostly hardware issues, graphics and that sort of thing.
<czajkowski> jcastro: oi !
<Daviey> nigelb: yah
<nigelb> Daviey: let me update my local repo and get to it. It should be plain js
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> FULL UP!
<czajkowski> mhall119: tequila and I are not friends
<jcastro> jono: all set to tweet/blog openweek! ^^
<Daviey> I think it shouldn't be too much of a challenge, probably just replicating the ?_theme= entry points.
<jono> jcastro, cool, will do
<nigelb> Daviey: plain js :)
<Daviey> nigelb: you will get cookiekarma if you do!
<nigelb> Daviey: I WANT!
<jcastro> <------- lunching
 * Pendulum is starting to be very sad that she will be 3 days too late to the UK for the party :(
<Daviey> Pendulum, aww, you loser.
<Pendulum> Daviey: blame the wedding. I didn't want to be looking for lodging in/near London nor on the flights packed with tourists
<nigelb> now that I run etherpad, I can actually test my changes locally.
<nigelb> Daviey: does it scare you that I fixed about 3 to 4 bugs on etherpad without actually running it? :P
<JFo> nigelb, that happens often :-)
<nigelb> JFo: heh, ya know he kinds were you know you're right :)
 * JFo attempts to parse ^ :-P
<nigelb> *the
<JFo> ah, indeed
<Daviey> nigelb, :D
<Daviey> nigelb, does it scare you that i merged it with trunk without testing? :)
<nigelb> Daviey: I know you did test :D
<Daviey> :P
<JFo> Daviey!! we need to have some drinks in B-pest... we will gang up and throw lag in the pool
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> lag?
<JFo> Lee
<JFo> lag is his IRC nick
<maco> that confused me too
<maco> wait you're going to throw network latency...what?
<JFo> that too
<nigelb> haha
<maco> even though i know who you mean now :P
<nigelb> ok, I can't figure out which Lee :\
<maco> nigelb: kernel
<JFo> yep
<maco> is there more than one lee on the kernel team?
<JFo> nope
<JFo> at least, not that I know of
<nigelb> I just don't know anyone in kernel apart from jfo and pete
<maco> nigelb: sconklin?
<JFo> nigelb, in Budapest I will introduce you
<nigelb> maco: oh, kim too :)
<nigelb> JFo: *IF* I make it.
<maco> leann...
<mhall119> nigelb: you'd better make it
<JFo> nigelb, why would you not?
<maco> JFo: his visa interview hasnt happened yet
<nigelb> JFo: I still have no idea if I'll get the visa or not. I'm going on Monday.
<JFo> :-/
<mhall119> cjohnston put him on a "watch list"
<JFo> it seems I am friendly with 'radicals' ;-P
<maco> JFo: hey guess what
<JFo> ...
<maco> JFo: i got my bass back!
<JFo> cool
<mhall119> JFo: well akgraner can get pretty crazy
<maco> mhall119: especially with everclear
 * JFo was skeptical because when someone says "Hey guess what..." The answer was always 'chicken butt'
<JFo> mhall119, too true
<mhall119> maco: lol
<JFo> maco, she doesn't drink Everclear. She dogs people out who don't drink it when she brings it :-)
<maco> haha
 * JFo jests
<akgraner> um crazy has many definitions
<JFo> akgraner, tre enough
<JFo> true*
<mhall119> JFo: omg, she does the chicken butt thing too?
<mhall119> no wonder she and my wife get along so well
<JFo> mhall119, who does?
<nigelb> akgraner: one of them is 'Behaves like an akgraner'
<mhall119> JFo: akgraner
<JFo> oh, no
<JFo> that was just something I recall from my young years
<mhall119> oh, ok
<JFo> :)
<mhall119> cause my wife does that to my kids all the time
<JFo> never heard akgraner do that
<akgraner> I dunno what "chicken butt" is....but I intend to find out
 * JFo worries
<akgraner> I have been know to go all chicken head on someone
<JFo> I don't want to sample any 'chicken butt soup'
<akgraner> s/know/known
<mhall119> akgraner: it's the part opposite the beak
<JFo> you have been known...
<nigelb> mhall119: hahaha
<JFo> mhall119, nice
<JFo> the inverse as it were
<akgraner> ok gotta run...bbiab
<mhall119> $10 says she's off to find some chicken butt
<JFo> see ya
<mhall119> her butcher is gonna be all kinds of confused
<nigelb> this is why we really need a quotes db
<nigelb> I might one day stop complaining and just set it up :\
<AlanBell> do it!
 * nigelb adds to list.
<AlanBell> schedule a session on it at UDS
<cjohnston> mhall119: watch list what who?
<cjohnston> Three weeks prior to UDS, ISD team needs to start focusing on summit :-P
<mhall119> cjohnston: ISD team isn't responsible for summit
<cjohnston> Someone should be
<cjohnston> and dont say me
<mhall119> nigelb then
<cjohnston> +1
<JFo> re: Quotes
 * JFo points nigelb to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quotes
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: its not a db like what the mozilla folks have
<JFo> right, but it will do until we have one
<nigelb> btw, I have step 1 of etherpad username patch done
<nigelb> harded coded username, works.
<AlanBell> JFo: not the funniest quote page I have ever seen
<JanC> just make an irc bot that updates and queries that wiki page; I'm sure the wiki server admins will love that...   :P
<JFo> AlanBell, it is new
<JFo> JanC, :-)
<JFo> like "bot, quote"
<AlanBell> JanC: that presumes there are wiki server admins
<AlanBell> I am convinced that it is the mythical server that has been bricked up in a cupboard and nobody knows where it is any more
<JanC> AlanBell: even if they only have 1 min / day to spend on it, they are "wiki server admins"  ;)
<JanC> and I heard from an admin once who actually had that sort of problem (a server that nobody in the company knew where it was located)
 * AlanBell adds a quote
<JFo> JanC, I have been in such a treasure hunt befpre
<JFo> before*
<JFo> wow, spelling worse than normal today
<vish> there is a working quote bot on #gnome-hackers. Rupert
<AlanBell> oh reverse order
<Pici> I wrote a quote plugin for supybot & django, its far from perfect, but it does let you upvote/downvote via the web interface.
<cjohnston> Daviey: any update on having pad.ubuntu.com for UDS?
<jcastro> cjohnston: I've filed the RT
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> im theming :)
<AlanBell> jcastro: in rt.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> no, rt.canonical
<AlanBell> that will be why I couldn't find it then
<cjohnston> super secret squirrel stuff AlanBell that we arent allowed to know about
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> AlanBell: Daviey was supposed to walk by elmos desk and wow him with our progress
<jcastro> AlanBell: It wasn't meant to be secret, I filed it in the RT most likely to be payed attention to
<jcastro> so it doesn't get lost with "remove my personal information from your mailing lists" garbage
<AlanBell> that is a good idea!
<cjohnston> Hopefully it will happen
<cjohnston> nigelb: you can work on the linaro review ;-)
<jcastro> jono: when can we talk UDs
<jcastro> I have questions!
<czajkowski> jcastro: take a ticket and join the queue :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: any more lightening ?
<jcastro> no they already replaced the pole
<czajkowski> wow that was fast
<jcastro> yeah it took them all night
<jcastro> they were hammering and stuff all night
<jcastro> Daviey: so is the cron job running now?
<joey> jcastro: the link for me to approve specs at the bottom of this page has gone missing for me  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o/+specs
<jcastro> there's a bunch of sessions in the sidebar
<jcastro> joey: does this work? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o/+settopics
<joey> jcastro: oh nm.... user error
<jcastro> nigelb: ok so what's left to do for the colors?
<Technoviking> jcastro and jono: is it political important for use to keep  a separate forum for dell support?
<jcastro> I don't know
<jcastro> I remember they did ask for a subforum specifically
<Technoviking> not that we are getting rid of it, but we are talking about how to re-org the forums, and wanted to know what we need to be sensitive to
<jono> Technoviking, not sure
<JanC> if they have their own support people active there, why not...
<jcastro> Technoviking: send me a mail and I can ping Amit @ Dell for you
<jcastro> Technoviking: would their URL change?
<jcastro> forumdisplay.php?f=112 or whatever?
<Technoviking> no, we will move the forum on whole to a specific hard section, or off the front page
<Technoviking> one crazy though was to have one hardware forums with different tags. Apple, X86-64, Dell, etc... but that anger the natives:)
<jcastro> I never understood why there are so many subforums
<jcastro> when we have tags
<Technoviking> jcastro: change is hard, cruft has pathos
<jcastro> right I can understand that
<jcastro> but if you're making the change might as well fix everything
<jcastro> I think people were demanding for me to be killed after the archive thread
 * nhandler still has a pitchfork waiting for the next time he is in Michigan
<Technoviking> yeah, I'm want for the bounty to goto $10,000 and then I'm going Jorge hunting
<Technoviking> be wary wary quiet
<Technoviking> heh
<nhandler> I'm hunting Jorges
 * pleia2 bes vewy vewy quiet
<Technoviking> Castro season! Bacon Season! Castro Season! Bacon Season! Popey Season?
<pleia2> no no, we just blame popey, no hunting
<popey> I hate you all.
<nhandler> We love you too popey ;)
<pleia2> <3
<jcastro> popey: SHOULDNT YOU BE CLOSING DOWN COMMUNITY LISTS?!?!?!
<JFo> ooh
 * jcastro high fives JFo
<JFo> that was coooold bloooded
<jcastro> see what I did there?
<JFo> I see what you did there
<JFo> :-)
<Technoviking> oh snap!
 * popey adds "Shutdown #ubuntu-community-team to the IRCC agenda"
<JFo> hee hee
<popey> also
<Technoviking> holy crap, Popey is Skynet!
<popey> i just printed a bank statement out on a 4x6" photo card
<popey> not ideal
<pleia2> reason: it's the cabal
<JFo> we are community team and we are borg... resistance is futile if < 1ohm
<mhall119> JFo: lol
<JFo> :)
<popey> hmmm
<popey> I have an entry on my bank statement that reads exactly this:-
 * nhandler slaps popey for the extra work
<popey> 15 Apr 11: CARD PAYMENT TO DOMAIN NAME, 44.40 GBP on 13-04-2011.
<JFo> protip: never swing your leg when there is an end table under your desk
 * JFo has ouchies
<popey> "domain name" written exactly like that
<jcastro> "Upon further investigation, UWN reporters have learned that it was indeed Alan Pope who proposed moving the window controls to the left."
<JFo> d'oh!
<popey> http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<JFo> lol
<JanC> popey: you paid 45 pound for that domain?  :P
<JFo> cowsay eff you guys, I'm going for a cheeseburger
<JFo> :)
 * JFo limps off for more ice
<JFo> Technoviking, Popeynet
<popey> heh
<JFo> :)
<maco> ow, i spilled tea on me
<Technoviking> owie
<JFo> jcastro, thanks for the formatting :-)
<jcastro> JFo: you write like you talk IRL
<jcastro> ramble ramble ramble
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> JFo: also, you know, I just realized
<jcastro> you guys don't have any Sauce stuff written down
<JFo> nope
<JFo> it is all in the patchwork or the list
<jcastro> like, how can I find out sauce stuff, how do I make sure the sauce bug that fixes my bug gets pushed upstream, etc.
<JFo> and the patchwork isn't public
<JFo> dude, the overhead needed to provide that? Astronomical :)
<jcastro> do you guys obsfuscate the sauce patches so we don't get credit?
<jcastro> :p
<JFo> nope
<JFo> :-P
<jcastro> "As it turns out we just submit everything as greg k-h"
<JFo> lol
<JFo> <greg k-h>hmmm gregkh@ubuntu.com... something fishy going on
<popey> getting bored of ubuntu-users posting bikeshed links
<popey> mind you, its not getting much traction
<popey> http://groups.google.com/group/bikeshed/about
<popey> 32 users, no mail for a couple of days
<popey> fancy that
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> popey: don't worry dude, the reaction to the shutdown totally vindicates the decision
<Technoviking> heh
<jcastro> popey: you should bask in your notoriety
<popey> hah
<JFo> now you aren't just famous... you're infamous
<JFo> :-)
<JFo> you should totally start wearing a black cape and laughing evilly
<AlanBell> and invaluable
<AlanBell> maybe one day he will be valuable
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> yep
<jono> jcastro, lets do phone
<jono> actually, lets do skype
<jcastro> I can do either
<jono> grabbing my headset
<jcastro> \o/ gtalk phone integration
<salgado> jcastro, as in using gtalk to make voice calls, just like what that gmail plugin provides?
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-11/
<jcastro> jono: ^
<cjohnston> jono: any chance of getting the loco directory and summit blueprints approved for UDS please?
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600018/  any idea why I keep getting this for the last 3 days
<JFo> czajkowski, I tried the url in a browser and got the 404 myself
<JFo> looks like it is down
<czajkowski> wonder is it jsut that arvive
<czajkowski> *arcive
<czajkowski> JEBUS!!!!
<czajkowski> ARCHIVE!
<popey> why are you using the ie mirror when you are in the UK?
<czajkowski> cause I never changed it... hanging onto my irish ...
<czajkowski> also on unity cant figure out where to change it :p
<popey> alt-f2, type software sources
<popey> there's stuff in natty proposed already!?
<popey> and so to bed
<czajkowski> hmm dd that
<czajkowski> clicked on software sources
<czajkowski> but it didnt do anything
<czajkowski> dear natty why do you drive me potty
<czajkowski> hard to pimp when the service is down http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/
<jcastro> it was on for a test
<jcastro> and will be back tomorrow
<jcastro> the first call was for people to hammer it to test it
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> says yesteday from noon
<nhandler>  /64
<hggdh> akgraner: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-28
<akgraner> hggdh, pong
<jcastro> duanedesign: pign
<jcastro> er, ping
<paultag> thanks there akgraner :)
<nigelb> jcastro: I need a review from someone
<nhandler> nigelb: For what?
<nigelb> nhandler: summit colors
<mhall119> nigelb: the one you linked to earlier today (yesterday for you)?
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> I didn't see anything wrong with the code, as long as the colors work I'm okay with it
<mhall119> did you create track names identical to what's in production to test it?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> jcastro put all the tracknames in the bug
<mhall119> give me the link again and I'll approve it
<nigelb> I created all of those
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-colors/+merge/59254
<mhall119> there you go
<mhall119> feel free to land it in trunk
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: erm, how do I land, just go to a fresh branch and pull from my branch?
<nigelb> jcastro: colors have landed in trunk :)
<mhall119> nigelb: generally you get a local branch of trunk, then "bzr merge" in your changes into it, then "bzr push" it back to lp:summit
<mhall119> which is what it looks like you did
<nigelb> mhall119: I have a whole setup for that
<nigelb> (a) summit folder where I actually do changes
<nigelb> then a summit-dev folder into which trunk is imported
<nigelb> and then I branch from that to create new branches
<nigelb> I import patches from my summit folder into the new branches to push them
<JFo> well, looks like tornadoes are happening all around me, so if I am not online tomorrow I must have lost power. :-/
<JFo> gonna go and gather up some things in case the worst happens
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<duanedesign> *yawn* morning friends
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach>  /j #ubuntu-release-party
<dpm> \o/
<nigelb> popey: unfair :p
<popey> :D
<nigelb> brilliant social engineering hack though :)
 * nigelb hugs Daviey 
<dholbach> is there a hashtag that people use for ubuntu release already?
<nigelb> not yet, no.
<dholbach> which one would make sense?
<Pendulum> #lastubuntureleasepeoplecanspell ;-)
<dholbach> and more seriously? :)
<dholbach> #ubuntu1104? #ubuntu #natty? #ubunturelease? #ubuntureleaseday?
<dholbach> not very imaginative, I know :)
<dholbach> I guess #ubuntu and #natty should be just fine :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: I like that one :p
<nigelb> dholbach: you should watch over cjwatson's shoulder's and tweet :p
<nigelb> dholbach: like debian did ;)
<dholbach> nigelb, that's a bit hard for me - there's a couple hundred kilometers and one ocean separating us
<nigelb> dholbach: pfft, silly excuses :p
<dholbach> yeah, I know
<dholbach> nothing's impossible in the world of Ubuntu
<nigelb> dholbach: also, I think some might call it blasphemous calling English Channel an ocean :p
<dholbach> isn't it part of some ocean or something?
 * nigelb looks at popey for English geography..
<popey> Busiest shipping lane in the world
<popey> English Channel :)
<dholbach> do you think #ubuntu can beat #RoyalWedding today? ;-)
<nigelb> lets work on that :P
<nigelb> its all happening in the same city :p
<dholbach> a couple of people RTed my @ubuntudev tweet
<nigelb> lol, trolling with /nick in -r-p
<daker> Happy Natty day :D
<jcastro> Daviey: ping
<jcastro> nigelb: nice work!
<nigelb> jcastro: :)
<Daviey> jcastro, o.
<nigelb> jcastro: if someone doesn't like the colors, redirect them to me :)
<jcastro> Daviey: sessions appear to be in the sidebar but not scheduled, did you cron it?
<Daviey> jcastro, yes
<Daviey> jcastro, those are all giving out put of:
<Daviey> Gave up scheduling tr-server-dma-per-device-coherency
<Daviey> Gave up scheduling server-o-user-namespace
<Daviey> Gave up scheduling server-o-tomcat7-packaging
<jcastro> any idea why?
<jcastro> Daviey: oh, I need to rename serverandcloud to server in tracks in summit I take it
<nigelb> oh noooo
<nigelb> that means one more change I guess
<jcastro> yeah sorry
<jcastro> I just looked and he went "server" and not "serverandcloud"
<nigelb> jcastro: are you changing for sure? I'll do it right away so daviey can update
<jcastro> let's just go with server on summit, the visible text says "and cloud" anyway and I don't want to make an entire team rename stuff
<nigelb> jcastro: or we can change it after 2 hours when I get home.
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah let's just do it now
 * nigelb gets to it
<paultag> anyone know where doko is?
<paultag> I can't find him anywhere on IRC, but nickserv says he's online
<dholbach> paultag, try doko_
<paultag> dholbach: PM him, do you mean?
<dholbach> a "dok<tab>" in #ubuntu-devel told me
<paultag> oh, hum. I'm not in #ubuntu-devel, just -motu
<paultag> thanks dholbach
<paultag> dholbach: all set, thanks :)
<jcastro> dholbach: we did it!
<jcastro> 11.04 is out and we didn't kill ourselves!
<nigelb> jcastro: 'yet'
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> im installing bzr to get the color changes in
<nigelb> (work laptop)
<jcastro> nigelb: having one color off isn't so bad
<nigelb> jcastro: ok, I'll fix when I get home :)
<jcastro> Daviey: but the ones stuck not scheduling should sort themselves now that I renamed the track right?
<mhall119> jcastro: this has seemed to be a pretty calm release, especially for totally changing the desktop interface
<jcastro> mhall119: we're only like an hour in
<jcastro> mhall119: the next few weeks will tell the tale
<mhall119> but we are an hour in, no last-minute CD image rebuilds
<jcastro> oh oh, that kind of thing
<jcastro> yeah, Kate ftw.
<JanC> hm, why does "stackapplet" duplicate everything in an appindicator and the messaging menu now?
<jcastro> JanC: I think he's in the process of moving to the messaging menu
<jcastro> JanC: some help there would be appreciated, it shouldn't even be an applet imo, just messaging menu and notifications
<JanC> well, and a configuration dialog that can be summoned somehow, I suppose
<jcastro> it's in there in the applet
<jcastro> it just kind of sucks, I think you need to like remember your username, etc.
<jcastro> er, your user number or something
<JanC> you need your user number
<mhall119> yours isn't 1000?
<jcastro> mine is 235
<JanC> for askubuntu it's 9xx for me
<JanC> jcastro: it has a check for associated accounts feature though, so you only need to remember one for all of stackexchange (if you link your accounts)
<jcastro> JanC: yeah, it's just weird
<jcastro> compared to like some of the nicer apps on phones the app's account thing kind of sucks
<jcastro> but now that the lens is being made maybe we can combine both apps into one nice one
<dholbach> jcastro_, ha - I saw your comment just now :)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro_
<jcastro_> heh
<jcastro> Daviey: so .... the schedule
<Daviey> jcastro, so so
<jcastro> Daviey: hey wait a minute
<jcastro> are you  guys like partying in millbank right now?
<jcastro> "what about UDS?" "Who care, pass me that bottle of champagne!"
<mhall119> probably, but they do that every day
<jcastro> heh
<james_w`> does anyone know how often the autoscheduler is currently being run, and when the last time it ran was?
<james_w`> or indeed the script to associate sessions with their tracks
<mhall119> jcastro probably knows, or Daviey
<jcastro> james_w`: hourly.
<jcastro> james_w`: something is stuck
<james_w`> ok
<jcastro> I panged, but I think Daviey is getting hammered at Millbank.
<jcastro> james_w`: there's a script he runs that associates the sessions
<jcastro> james_w`: the BPs are in the system (I see them in the admin interface), so they're getting imported at least
<jcastro> james_w`: also I have you and salgado admin on summit
<james_w`> jcastro, ah, thanks for admin access, I can see for myself now :-)
<jcastro> yeah but his thing needs shell on the box iirc
<jcastro> and afaict only Daviey has that
<jcastro> though I'm sure you can ask IS
 * Daviey reads scrollback
<jcastro> james_w`: I was going to go "so we can get someone reliable to run the thing", but I figured I was trolling.
<Daviey> <jcastro> james_w`: there's a script he runs that associates the sessions
<Daviey> Yes, but it needs refreshing for the tracks every cycle
<Daviey> james_w`, It is running hourly.
<jcastro> Daviey: can we hook up james and salgado with access to that?
<james_w`> Daviey, so it needs a code change?
<Daviey> james_w`, Hmm... it's actually not quite as a i remember it
<Daviey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/management/commands/trackfix.py
<Daviey> essentially $TRACK-etctectetctetcetctetctetc
<jcastro> Daviey: fyi I updated the slug in the admin page to be just "server"
<james_w`> yeah
<Daviey> It used to be more dirty... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/12
<james_w`> Daviey, I can fix that for us
<Daviey> ^^ That is how i remembered it
<james_w`> Daviey, we can do it that way, but be dynamic by querying tracks I guess?
<Daviey> james_w`, Honestly, i do not mind.
<james_w`> Daviey, leave it with me then
<Daviey> james_w`, groovy.
<jcastro> \o/
<paultag> happy release day, all
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> I am glad we can enjoy the release, despite popey shutting down community mailing lists.
 * jcastro snickers
 * Pendulum giggles
<jcastro> popey: j/k (hugs)
<Pendulum> jcastro: no, it's not popey it's Canonical. Remember? Because the CC is all just Canonical employees masquarading as community members ;-)
<paultag> facism
<paultag> fascism, erm
<paultag> canonical is only here to fuck up the ubuntu community with "money" or whatever
<paultag> how dare they infringe on my first ammendment rights
<jcastro> hah
<dholbach> I probably should have told you before - I have a small budget for buying "community opinion"
<jcastro> "It was all fine and dandy until you guys wanted to eat and support your families!"
<paultag> which don't apply because all the servers are not in america anywho :)
<paultag> dholbach: o'rly? :)
 * popey ragequits
<paultag> jcastro: :P
<dholbach> jcastro, haha
<jcastro> popey: that's it, I AM MOVING TO ARCH.
<paultag> jcastro: you and your "unity" can go to arch, we don't want you on "Sounder Microsoft-sucks GNU/Linux+ 3.2r1-20010"
<paultag> (Codename "Freedom Ferret")
<jcastro> joey: this linaro call still on?
<joey> jcastro: yah
<joey> morn
<jcastro> james_w`: hey no pressure, kiko's asking where the sessions are...
<joey> jcastro: it's the only reason I got up at 6 :-)
<joey> er 7
<james_w`> jcastro, it's implemented, I'm just testing now
<james_w`> and participating in two conf calls at the same time :-)
<joey> jcastro: question - can you paste me the mini-summit blueprints
<joey> jcastro: david wants to sign-up for those in the tool
<maco> paultag: and also because ubuntu isnt a wing of the federal government
<jcastro> joey: there aren't any minisummit blueprints, I scheduled them manually remember?
<paultag> maco: :)
<joey> jcastro: yeah. So how do we do get people to sign up for them and mark attendance required? :-)
<joey> if it was easy we wouldn't be employed :-)
<jcastro> joey: we don't, we just make sure that no other sessions from that track are scheduled around it
<jcastro> it's impossible to schedule such large chunks because summit is designed to force people to move rooms
<jcastro> so I had to manually schedule it and break shit
<joey> jcastro: I don't think that will work because david will want to join other tracks since he's a cross-track person.
<jcastro> joey: it's the best I can do
<jcastro> I mean, we can try to assign it a bp if you want
<jcastro> but I'm not sure it will associate the entire block with one bp
<jcastro> since I had to break it up to make it fit on the schedule
<jcastro> so like it would enforce attendance for the first hour
<james_w`> jcastro, can we set david as the approver in the admin interface
<czajkowski> Aloha
<joey> jcastro: worth a try :-) Thanks though. I was afraid that was the right answer.
<joey> jcastro: we can go play god and fix it all
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it won't be so bad
<jcastro> they're color coded
<jcastro> it will take like 5 minutes
<jcastro> james_w`: sure, what's the lp username?
<joey> jcastro: thanks mate, you did well
<james_w`> in fact
<james_w`> I'm pretty sure we can create a BP and have people sign up there
<james_w`> and the system will then do the normal participation essential thing
<jcastro> joey: we can try it, but we should really test it
<jcastro> it would suck if we think it works
<jcastro> and it doesn't
<jcastro> and he misses some critical session
<james_w`> I'll test doing this locally
<james_w`> it may cause it to get rescheduled
<Daviey> james_w`, If a session has been manually scheduled, it will never be re-scheduled if there is a conflict.
<Daviey> The assumption being, that if it was manually scheduled - the track leads know better than the algorithm
<doctormo> Hmm, isn't there usually more of a fanfare for ubuntu releases?
<Pendulum> doctormo: what do you mean? there's an entire bank holiday in the UK tomorrow to celebrate ;-)
<doctormo> Pendulum: I mean on planet ubuntu and other sites... I only heard the news from external sources this time.
<Pendulum> hmm
<joey> jcastro: can you ping me that bp for the uds review  session?
<james_w`> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/tracks-with-dashes/+merge/59375
<james_w`> Daviey, fix for trackfix ^
<Daviey> james_w`, ta
<mhall119> doctormo: well, ubuntu.com was updated
<jcastro> joey: I still need a description of the memory management summit for: http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/
<mhall119> there's a memory management summit going on too?
<joey> jcastro: jesse sent that to you a few days ago via email.  I can go find it and forward it if you don't have it
<jcastro> please do
<jcastro> I have graphics
<joey> jcastro: oh I see... you're not crazy it was missing on the email. I'll get that done
<Daviey> jcastro / james_w`: Landed that branch in production... grepped output after second run, http://pb.daviey.com/CdKT/raw/
<james_w`> Daviey, sweet, thanks, I'll chase that up
<james_w`> joey, did we kill the multimedia track?
<joey> james_w`: yes
<jcastro> yeah it's gone
<james_w`> joey, linaro-multimedia-o-multimedia-and-landing-teams <- what track do you want that on?
<james_w`> jcastro, do you know what track arm sessions are going in?
<james_w`> ditto cert
<jcastro> james_w`: I need to talk to davidm still
<jcastro> as soon as I get a split second to
<james_w`> kernel too
<james_w`> sure
<james_w`> just trying to take care of things if they are clear, not trying to hassle you
<jcastro> james_w`: jono thinks they should go mostly in foundations
<jcastro> or desktop, or kernel
<jcastro> independant of the hw
<joey> james_w`: Kurt and others from MM will not be there
<joey> james_w`: so I don't think there will be anyone in attendance for that session from MM
<doctormo> mhall119: Yes, I saw that.
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> james_w`:
<jcastro> I bet we could do different shades of green
<james_w`> yeah
<jcastro> in the colors
<jcastro> that would be low hanging easy fruit
<doctormo> jcastro: Need help on picking shades of green?
<jussi> want want want: http://www.trimslice.com/images/Trim-Slice-brochure-low-res.jpg
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600300/ are the Ubuntu sessions that won't be autoscheduled for Ubuntu currently
<jussi> doctormo: I hear congratulations are in order?
<james_w`> joey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600298/ are the problematic ones for Linaro
<doctormo> jussi: Yes, I did successfully draw a picture.
<jussi> hehe
<doctormo> jussi: But yes, exciting times ahead.
<jussi> doctormo: congratulations. :D
<jono> hey folks
<doctormo> jussi: Thanks for saying the full word. Appreciated.
<jussi> :)
<doctormo> hey jono, any exciting news?
<jussi> Heya jono!!
<jcastro> doctormo: james_w` will need help with the shades of green
<jono> doctormo, nothing much, something going on today I think ;-)
<jcastro> doctormo: but not right this sec, need to get the scheduler working.
<jono> doctormo, hey congrats on the news!
<jcastro> doctormo: hold that thought!
<jcastro> doctormo: it'll be ~7 shades of green
<doctormo> jono: I haven't seen much news of anything special going on today... unless the planet is broken ;-)
<doctormo> Actually I think it might be, I posted a blog a while ago and it's not yet up on the planet.
<jcastro> joey: I need to drop out to prep for a Qt call.
<jcastro> joey: I think I'm done here, cna you run interference for me if something comes up?
<jcastro> I don't want to interrupt this guy
<joey> jcastro: yes sir, thanks for your help
<nigelb> bah, stuck at work :\
<james_w`> \o/
<james_w`> we can use BPs for the mini-summits
<james_w`> we have to use 1 per-day, but it should work, and then we can have people sign up to avoid the clashes
<jcastro> ok, awesome
<Technoviking> morning all
<jcastro> joey: can you file those today? I've my hands full with my own team right now. :)
<james_w`> jcastro, if you're happy with it then I'll take care of it
<jcastro> james_w`: sure, roll with it!
<james_w`> ok
<jcastro> james_w`: do you know how to associate a BP with an existing session that was put into summit by hand?
<james_w`> jcastro, they have to have the same name. If they don't then I don't think it is possible without a hack
<jcastro> ok, whatever works
<jcastro> james_w`: we'll need proper support in the future for long running sessions
<jcastro> so that we can do that + sessions and get conflict resolution, etc. without having summit freak out because it's the same track back to back
<james_w`> jcastro, I think you can just go to the "slots" parameter of any session to do that
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the problem is
<jcastro> modifying slots is painful
<jcastro> and error prone
<jcastro> because you have to do like 2 time conversions
<jussi> Have peoples seen this? o.O WOW! http://pixlr.com/
<doctormo> Hey jono, are people scared of upsetting you?
<jono> doctormo, scared of upsetting me?
<nigelb> jussi: o.O
<doctormo> jono: Did I spell that wrong, frightened, fearful... etc?
<jono> doctormo, what are you talking about?
<doctormo> jono: Just having a conversation with someone, the claim is that bloggers aren't dissing Unity much because they're scared of you.
<nigelb> doctormo: we're scared jono will force us to listen to his band :p
<nigelb> (j/k)
<jussi> nigelb: its flash based, but apart from that...
<jono> doctormo, lol, I doubt it
<nigelb> jussi: pretty rocking
<jono> mind you, the beatings will continue until morale improves
<jono> lol
<doctormo> jono: My impression is the same. I'm not scared of jono bacon, or his band. ;-)
<nigelb> jono: haha :)
<doctormo> "Jonoites", funny word.
<mhall119> doctormo: who are you talking to who's afraid of jono
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> also, "baconbits" is better than "jonoites"
<doctormo> mhall119: Can't really say, but they aren't pleased with the narwhal.
<mhall119> what? somebody is unhappy with a new release of Ubuntu?
 * mhall119 blames popey 
<nigelb> mhall119: good call.
<james_w`> jcastro, does it need time conversion? I just mean "Slots: 3" under scheduling details in the admin page for any session like you did for the mini-summits
<jcastro> OH
<jcastro> yeah yeah
<james_w`> I don't see why that wouldn't work for BPs, though I don't know if the autoscheduler is smart enough to not screw that up
<james_w`> but there aren't that many to schedule by hand if it does
<jcastro> dpm: can you file this in the community track
<dpm> jcastro, the qt session? yeah
<jcastro> dpm: give him this link in your email: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<dpm> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> james_w`: Daviey: are you guys doing surgery or can I schedule some linaro plenaries?
<jcastro> (sorry I was on a call, how's it coming along?)
<james_w`> jcastro, I'm not doing anything currently
<Daviey> jcastro, i'm not touching it atm
<jcastro> joey: what's Zach's last name?
<james_w`> jcastro, Pfeffer IIRC
<daker> dholbach, terroriste attaque in marrakech
<james_w`> yeah
<dholbach> daker, yeah, I heard about it
<dholbach> daker, a friend of mine was there like 3-4 weeks ago
<joey> jcastro: what james_w` said
<jcastro> joey: and who is 'plars'
<jcastro> joey: I'm doing their plenaries now and I am just filling in their names
<joey> jcastro: paul larson
 * jcastro feels dumb
<jcastro> I know paul
<paultag> hurm?
<jcastro> not you
<jcastro> other paul
 * paultag goes back to idle
<jcastro> jono: do you keep a list of things you will mention during the plenary? I need to add an item for you. :)
<jcastro> james_w`: hmm, any idea why new plenaries wouldn't be showing up in the sidebar?
<james_w`> jcastro, I saw one
<james_w`> jcastro, the "Linaro intro"
<jcastro> yeah but none of the new ones are showing up, hmmm
<jcastro> yeah
<james_w`> oh, ok
<james_w`> I don't know, I can't see any difference
<jcastro> me either
<jcastro> hey maybe it'll just sort itself when the other stuff gets scheduled
<jcastro> (hah)
<jono> jcastro, I don't have a formalized list, just email me and remind me
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> jono: ok
<jcastro> james_w`: ok so sorry I was on another call, you mentioned you had it working and you were just testing it?
<jcastro> what's left to do, just deploy?
<james_w`> jcastro, Daviey did that
<james_w`> jcastro, so most things are now correctly associated with tracks
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600300/ are the Ubuntu ones that aren't and so won't be autoscheduled
<jcastro> ok so I'm confused
<jcastro> we did the colors already right?
<james_w`> that I don't know
<james_w`> I think so as I saw some changes
<jcastro> also the sessions are still not on the schedule
<jcastro> it's still the same bunch from the initial import
<nigelb> can someone give me some RT love? https://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/63634595723223040
<james_w`> jcastro, I don't know if the autoscheduler has run, I don't have any visibility of that
<jcastro> Daviey: yo, put the champagne down.
<jcastro> james_w`: he's probably in the server room with elmo putting more hamsters in the summit machine
<james_w`> heh
<jcastro> james_w`: mhall119: when he's not AFK can we make it so you guys have access to the machine?
<jcastro> bus factor!
<james_w`> I think mhall119 but not me
<james_w`> I don't have the experience, and the fewest people you can get away with is better with something that is fragile
<maco> james_w`: why do you have a ` ?
<nigelb> maco: didn't you hear? its the new thing ;)
<maco> it broke my /msg!
<maco> :P
<james_w`> :-)
<james_w`> because I apparently reconnected overnight, and haven't been able to catch my breath yet today
<jcastro> james_w`: I forgot to eat lunch!
<nigelb> laters all. leaving home.
<nigelb> jcastro: pfft
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<james_w`> I'm still working up to breakfast!
<jcastro> did Daviey commit your color fixes?
<maco> im nursing a headache
<nigelb> leaving *for home
<nigelb> jcastro: didn't get a chance to do it, amazon rds screwed us over. I'm still at work.
<jcastro> no I mean from before
<jcastro> ok
<nigelb> last night, yes.
<jcastro> not the serverandcloud->server thing
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> so it's mostly right, good enough for now
<nigelb> ah, I commited it and Daviey pushed it today
<nigelb> so, that's up
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I'm not convinced that was actually deployed yet, otherwise there would be colors in the boxes
<nigelb> serverandcloud->server, gimme 30 mins to grab dinner, get home, and fix it.
<nigelb> I did see colors in the boxes earlier today
<jcastro> yeah, for the ones where they happened to have the same track name last UDS
<jcastro> so like ... "other"
<jcastro> and "hardware"
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> jcastro: linaro grphics has color
<nigelb> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-09/
<maco> i should make purple & orange xmas ornaments out of egg shells
<nigelb> so does desktop
<nigelb> fairly sure it wasn't there
<maco> with narwhals on them
<JanC> http://noc.bit.nl/stackgraph.php?stackconf=ubuntu   ☺
<maco> for lulz
<jcastro> right but desktop- and community- don't have colors
<jcastro> and they should
<nigelb> jcastro: I see color for desktop
<nigelb> community is pink
<jcastro> AH!
<jcastro> CTRL-F5!!!!
<nigelb> hahah
<nigelb> I was about to suggest
<jcastro> hey so we were thinking
<jcastro> 5 shades of green for linaro tracks
<jcastro> nigelb: but maybe doctormo can help us with the color choosing
<nigelb> I did color the android track with the 'right' green
<jcastro> haha, awesome
<paultag> nigelb: agave
<maco> jcastro: oh and then they can argue over whether it's hunter green or forest green for a certain track?
<paultag> nigelb: use monochrome, those work awesome
<nigelb> sure, just get me the right shades. I choose really really differnt colors so that they can be identified.
<paultag> nigelb: trust me
<jcastro> maco: I believe you mean GNU/green
<jcastro> james_w`: ok so really, the tracks getting stuck is the only issue
<nigelb> maco: no its like, hrm, that green is kernel, oh wait, is too light, that's android!
<jcastro> james_w`: and maybe we just need to wait until the top of  the hour?
<nigelb> oh man
<nigelb> bikeshed :p
<nigelb> what's th color of linaro :p
<jcastro> Can I have my icon in blue? </fightclub>
<james_w`> jcastro, most should be fixed now, except those (cert, arm, kernel) where they aren't tracks
<nigelb> ok, I really need to go home or I'll not find a place open for dinner :\
<james_w`> jcastro, I think it's just the autoscheduler to run now, but I guess it has by now and that points to another problem
<jcastro> james_w`: if you click edit on a day's page you'll see the ones in the sidebar, those are  the ones I mean
<james_w`> yeah
<jcastro> and a bunch of those look named right to me
<jcastro> james_w`: oh, and the plenaries showed up
<jcastro> the hamsters must have helped
<james_w`> heh
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/community/
<jcastro> yeah baby, there's the badger!
<james_w`> jcastro, can you give me an example of one that you think should be right from the sidebar, and I'll investigate
<jcastro> linaro-platforms-o-server-image
<jcastro> for example
<jcastro> james_w`: also, is there a way to make it so that even if they don't have a track they just get on the schedule (and just stay white?)
<james_w`> probably
<jcastro> jono: where should DX tracks go?
<jono> jcastro, DX tracks?
<jono> you mean sessions?
<jcastro> oh, right
<jcastro> sorry, long day
<jono> jcastro, desktop
<dholbach> alright my friends - enjoy release day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> bye daniel!
<jcastro> james_w`: ok I've renamed the DX ones so those should get sorted
<james_w`> sweet
<james_w`> most of the ubuntu tracks seem to be doing ok now
<james_w`> linaro ones certainly aren't
<james_w`> I can't see why the linaro-platforms sessions aren't picking up their track
<jcastro> yeah I don't know why
<jcastro> I have the stubs correct
<jcastro> james_w`: oddly enough, linaro graphics seems to be scheduled
<james_w`> jcastro, I did one by hand to get it at a specific time
<jcastro> ah
<james_w`> jcastro, do you know why the rooms all seem to be associated with a few tracks?
<james_w`> community, design, desktop, foundations, android, other, security, server
<jcastro> james_w`: oh dude, that has to be it!
<jcastro> probably because they were all created on the same day
<jcastro> I didn't even know this was possiblre
<james_w`> except that hardware isn't in the list, and they have sessions scheduled?
<jcastro> well
<mhall119> jcastro: if you can get me access to the summit machine, I'd be happy
<jcastro> james_w`: maybe select all the tracks for all the rooms
<jcastro> wait until the next cron run
<jcastro> and see what happens?
<james_w`> yeah
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> on it
<james_w`> I'd really like a crontab -l from that machine
<james_w`> jcastro, I'll start from the bottom :-)
<jcastro> I have them open
<jcastro> I can do it
 * james_w` leaves things for a couple of hours in the hope that they shake out and work
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> now is a good time for lunch
<jcastro> james_w`: high five o/
<mhall119> Daviey: jcastro: davidm says the new guidebook app and website are live, so we can land those changes and get them out
<nigelb> ok, home.
<nigelb> jcastro: doing the colors, do you have anything else that needs to be fixed NOW while I'm at it?
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<jcastro> nigelb: nope
<jcastro> just the colors
<jcastro> that's serverandcloud -> server right?
<mhall119> nigelb: the US economy is broken, if you have time
<nigelb> linaro?
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> doctormo: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: That's WILLNOTBEFIXED.
<mhall119> sadly you're right
<jcastro> nigelb: ok so we need 6 more shades of green
<jcastro> not counting the android green
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> let's see what doctormo says
<jcastro> I am not convinced we can do 7 shades total and have those being distinguishable on the screen
<jcastro> nigelb: hey you have it running locally so you can like try something and show me a screenshot right?
<nigelb> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> can you try like a green border perhaps?
<jcastro> maybe that might stand out better
<nigelb> ah, yes.
<nigelb> 2 mins
<nigelb> multi-tasking dinner :p
<jcastro> so maybe we can just keep them with the colors they have and just add a green border or something
<nigelb> yeah, i like it
<jcastro> nigelb: no rush, this is purely cosmetic compared to the other stuff, heh
<mhall119> jcastro: let's introduce patterns! stripes, gradients, plaids
<jcastro> They've gone the plaid!
<nigelb> hah
<mhall119> win
<jcastro> JFo: hey
<JFo> jcastro, howdy
<jcastro> now that we have an amazon store
<jcastro> http://www.amazon.com/99-Darkest-Pieces-Classical-Music/dp/B0048NUUS2/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304012023&sr=1-1-fkmr0
<jcastro> this has carried me for the past day
<jcastro> it's like 11 hours of music for 99 cents
<JFo> ooh
<JFo> very nice
<JFo> there is some really great stuff in there
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> for a dollar
<JFo> right
<JFo> can't beat it with a stick
<james_w`> it looks like there is a border for linaro sessions already, it's just 1px green
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> maybe we should just fatten it up a bit?
<jcastro> james_w`: I wonder if that would be better than that current black icon looking thing
<james_w`> perhaps we should have the logo on transparent rather than black, and make the border 2 or 3 px?
<jcastro> yeah, for sure a transparent logo would be better
<james_w`> I'll see what I can do
<jcastro> JanC: I didn't know you were part of the 32 pixel launcher club
<jcastro> I am too!
<JanC> jcastro: I don't even tell them to do it, they all tell me they changed that
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> it's the immaculate launcher width
<JanC> maybe they should also fold all "external disks" in 1 icon
<JanC> it doesn't help that I have multiple partitions on my USB stick etc.
<JanC> currently I have space for 1 extra 32 pixel icon, and this is a Full HD screen...
<JanC> maybe instead of the scroll stuff, it should make icons smaller...
<nigelb> jcastro: do you remember how to automatically cerate slots?
<nigelb> I want to do that for screenshots for you
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<jcastro> nigelb: cerate?
<nigelb> *create :)
<nigelb> oh wait
<nigelb> found it
<Pici> Could someone with the ability to modify help.u.c add the Natty MD5SUMS to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes ?
<Pici> Or tell me who to poke about it? ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: ./manage.py initslots
<mhall119> dang, I upgraded and I have no wireless anymore
<nigelb> mhall119: I found that. I'm getting an error with autogenerated slots :\
<mhall119> did you set dates on your summit record?
<nigelb> yeah, I id
<nigelb> *did
<mhall119> hmm...
<nigelb> those dates are in the past, but it shouldn
<nigelb> *shouldn't matter
<nigelb> slots are generated correctly.
<nigelb> mhall119: http://dpaste.com/536926/
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, got it
<nigelb> didn't select a plenary room
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> there's a bug about that
<jcastro> if you don't select a plenary the entire thing blows up in your face
<nigelb> yeah, it did for me
<nigelb> ok, green border sucks
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: suggestions welcome on keeping linaro separate
<jcastro> I guess we can try the 7 shades of green?
<jcastro> maybe doctormo can outclever us out of this
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> where art doctorm
<maco> jcastro: polka dots
<maco> green polka dots, green vertical stripes, green diagonal stripes, green horizontal stripes, green checkerboard
<maco> need 3 more...
<maco> oh, solid
<maco> green gingham, and green pinstripe
<jcastro> james_w`: I wonder if setting all the linaro tracks one green would help or hinder
<nigelb> maco: no no, we just need one scheme for whole of linaro so people can go  "oh that's a linaro track.
<nigelb> maco: at the same time differentiating between different tracks
<maco> nigelb: well if none of the non-linaro tracks have green or funky patterns, we're fine!
<maco> fine replace solid green with green bunny rabbits :P
<maco> then they totally can't mix it up with non-linaro
<nigelb> maco: haha
<nigelb> maco: doctormo can totally give us bunny rabbits
<maco> (guess how recently ive been in a fabric store near the quilting section?)
<nigelb> are you in one right now? :)
<maco> no
<nigelb> (yeah, you're geeky enough ot be in one and be on IRC from there :P)
<maco> usually if im in a craft store, i'm knitting as i walk, not irc'ing as i walk
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> im guessing last night or last weekend
<maco> tuesday
<nigelb> off by a day :)
<nigelb> not bad, considering I'm half way across the world :p
<nigelb> jcastro: im off to bed, let me know when doctormo gives us green bunny pattern ;)
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> high 5!
 * nigelb ^5 jcastro :)
<jcastro> james_w`: ugh, waiting did nothing
<james_w`> yeah
<james_w`> want to RT a request to get mhall119/me shell access?
<jcastro> Daviey: I thought you were doing this already
<jcastro> james_w`: I can rt, know the machine's name?
<james_w`> summit.ubuntu.com? :-)
<jcastro> hah
<james_w`> looks like cranberry
<james_w`> don't if there what chroots/groups/etc. are involved if any, so probably best to say that it is to work on that service, and they can figure it out
<james_w`> looks like we're without a vanguard though currently
<jcastro> filed
<mhall119> I don't think there's a chroot
<jcastro> hold for your RT#
<jcastro> mhall119: james_w`: I'm going to end up all my good IS karma with etherpad so if you guys can be the ones to ask about this one it would help me out. :)
<jcastro> #45561
<james_w`> jcastro, will do
<mhall119> jcastro: Daviey might know
<Pici> meh.  Lots of people complaining today.
 * pleia2 hugs Pici 
<jcastro> heh
<pleia2> I've gotten a few "I don't hate Unity as much as I thought I would, it's growing on me"
<jcastro> yeah
<maco> my coworkers asked how unity is
<jcastro> "as it turns up all the made up rumors were wrong!"
<james_w`> jcastro, we're in
<maco> i told them "i dont know, i'm a kde user"
<jcastro> james_w`: OMG, really?
<maco> and one of them was kinda "woo! kde!"
<james_w`> yep
<jcastro> james_w`: you're my favorite canadian now
<james_w`> hah
<james_w`> jcastro, hey, that reminds me, we're coming through hockeytown in September
<jcastro> james_w`: I will be gone, moving to florida for a year
<james_w`> ah yeah
<james_w`> damn
<james_w`> we'll just have to drive via Florida then
<Pici> We're getting some positive remarks about it, but not as many as I'd hope.  Although it is a support channel, so the people coming through are always disproportionally the ones having issues.
<james_w`> oh god
<jcastro> james_w`: I am purposely finding a place next to the beach with a guest house if I can. :D
<jcastro> but the area is expensive
<james_w`> sync from LP seems to be broken due to someone having a too-long name on LP
<jcastro> james_w`: O_O I didn't even know that was possible
<Pici> I guess we can't blame popey for that one :/
<jcastro> "Alan Pope and Community Council shut down Launchpad Blueprints"
<maco> Pici: blame mary poppins for creating a supercalifragilisticexpyalidocious account?
<james_w`> https://launchpad.net/~elkafil
<jcastro> james_w`: I can rename it if you want, which spec?
<maco> james_w`: hahaha
<james_w`> nope, that person
<maco> james_w`: is that "too long" or "parse fail"?
<james_w`> "too long"
<Pici> ouch
<james_w`> because no-one in world has more than 30 characters in their name
 * maco counts the letters in her boyfriend's brother-in-law's name
<maco> 41
<james_w`>     first_name = models.CharField(_('first name'), max_length=30, blank=True)
<james_w`>     last_name = models.CharField(_('last name'), max_length=30, blank=True)
<maco> oh so its 60 max
<maco> 30 per name
<maco> if you have 3 words in your realname field...how does break up first & last?
<james_w`> heh
<james_w`> yeah
<james_w`> virtually every system seems to make this mistake
<mhall119> jcastro: was it you who was saying that your laptop ran hot under Unity?
<mhall119> or akgraner ?
<jcastro> has to be ak
<maco> akgraner's laptop runs hot under every new release
<jcastro> pete shipped the laptop to someone on the kernel team to look at it
<mhall119> mine is hot now...
<james_w`> mhall119, are you able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/fix-long-names/+merge/59416 real quick?
<mhall119> james_w`: approved
<james_w`> mhall119, would you land please?
<james_w`> I can deploy the code, but not land it :-)
<james_w`> and thanks!
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600433/ <- people and sessions for this UDS
<james_w`> so about 200 sessions being exposed by LP currently, which is up by ~100 from a couple of days ago
<mhall119> james_w`: landed
<james_w`> thanks
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600434/ <- trying to assign tracks to sessions
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600435/ <- so those are the remaining problematic ones
<james_w`> kernel/cert/qa/plenary
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600436/ <- output of trying to autoschedule, so it's refusing to schedule a bunch of linaro sessions for no good reason that I know of
<jcastro> james_w`: we don't really care what the name is, the ones we care about are colored, so if you can make it so the kernel/cert/etc, ones just get scheduled (and they remain white) that would be fine too
<james_w`> jcastro, I looked at that briefly and it's got something to do with the room assignment thing I think
<james_w`> I ran away, but I can look again
<jcastro> oh ok
<james_w`> the other alternative is to force e.g. kernel -> hardware track
<jcastro> you know what
<jcastro> that is a good idea
<jcastro> let me run it by pete
<jcastro> james_w`: hey, wait a sec
<jcastro> james_w`: does that break stuff or just not autoschedule?
<jcastro> I mean, if they don't autoschedule that's fine, then the track lead needs to schedule by hand
<james_w`> I don't know that it breaks anything
<james_w`> I don't understand this bit of the code though
<james_w`> so give me a few to dig through it and we can decide what to do
<james_w`> hmm
<james_w`> trackfix seems to not actually have any effect
<james_w`> it didn't make the changes that it said that it did
<james_w`> do you need to save related sets explicitly separate to the model itself I wonder?
<james_w`> yeah, I'm not sure this ever worked :-)
<jcastro> james_w`: I know right, this is the guy who rewrote init too. :p
<james_w`> :-)
<james_w`> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/linaro-platforms/
<jcastro> james_w`: ok kernel is refiling under other-kernel-o-whatever
<james_w`> ok
<james_w`> that just leaves three cert- and one qa-
<james_w`> I think we don't have to have them do that if they don't want though
<james_w`> it's not scheduling sessions without a track, as we have assigned all tracks to all rooms
<james_w`> given that we don't care about track/room affinity any more I'm pretty sure we can delete a bunch of this code and just try scheduling everything in all rooms
<james_w`> with a change to not try and schedule plenaries
<james_w`> jcastro, check out the unscheduled sessions offered when you edit now
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600448/
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> I see stuff filled in!
<jcastro> james_w`: whatever you did
<jcastro> it's working
<james_w`> I fixed it
<jcastro> joey: ok, check out the schedule now
<jcastro> joey: for example: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-09/?
<jcastro> see that gray session at 1500, clashes with the grey summit session, so you edit and just move it to the morning or something
<jcastro> joey: basically, the first three days shouldn't have grey boxes on the schedule other than the summit
<james_w`> jcastro, joey: I'd still like to get that fixed properly
<james_w`> jesse registered the BPs for the mini-summit that people could mark themselves as essential on, but used the wrong names
<jcastro> oh ok so do you think rematching them would fix that?
<jcastro> james_w`: hmm, I just realized, other than the color/branding, that's really the only bug left
<james_w`> jcastro, how about I delete the ones you originally created, extend the length of his BP ones, and schedule them in the same time/place as the old ones?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> worth a shot
<james_w`> I'll delete yours as the last step, so we can always roll back
<james_w`> whoa!
<james_w`> did I just somehow create a slot at 2100
<james_w`> ?
<mhall119> unity --replace
<james_w`> ok, moved the MM summit over to the BP-based meetings, it seems to have gone ok
<james_w`> we have a rogue slot on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-11/ though
<james_w`> I have to go make dinner now though
<mhall119> okay, that's 3 times Unity has totally died on me
<joey> jcastro, james_w` - I see the 15:00 graphics item. Shall I manually move it?
<jcastro> joey: no!
<joey> good
<jcastro> joey: james is going to try to make it automagic
<james_w`> joey, fixed
<james_w`> I had to do it by hand this time, but it won't happen if there are any more graphics sessions added
<mhall119> filed my first Unity bug
<mhall119> bug 772737
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772737 in unity "compiz idle CPU increases when Thunderbird is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772737
<mhall119> akgraner: did you use thunderbird?
<Technoviking> is there ways to use thunderbird in the messaging menu
<Technoviking> maybe I should avoid TB
<Technoviking> heh
<mhall119> Technoviking: yeah, thunderbird has an extension that'll put it in the messaging menu
<Technoviking> mhall119: has lightning calendar been upgraded for the current version of TB
<mhall119> Technoviking: I'm using it, so I guess so
<Technoviking> mhall199: this one https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension
<Technoviking> for the messaging menu
<mhall119> I honestly don't remember where I got it from now
<mhall119> OMG!Ubuntu! had an article on it, and I followed their links
<Technoviking> thanks
<Technoviking> dang it, lightning not 64 bit
<james_w`> jcastro, would you like me to put the autoscheduler in cron for the next week?
<jcastro> james_w`: I say just keep it on from now on
<jcastro> james_w`: also, what dates are you here? ends up we're going to be back here 22-25 september
<joey> james_w`, jcastro - fyi, the linaro-kernel  linus tracks are in reverse order
<joey> s/tracks/sessions
<joey> on Monday
<joey> although at the moment the agenda is fluid so....
<james_w`> jcastro, the night of the 23rd
<jcastro> james_w`: oh dude perfect!
<james_w`> joey, yeah, the autoscheduler doesn't know that they are supposed to be in an order :-)
<james_w`> jcastro, we're flying out of DFW on the Saturday morning
<jcastro> it looks like this is doable!
<joey> james_w`: btw I added a #9 to https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/Infrastructure/Specs/SummitEnhancements#preview
<james_w`> joey, yay, an easy one!
<james_w`> (probably)
<joey> I like the  linaro sprinkles on the tracks!
<joey> ok jcastro next problem :-)  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-12/   10:00 we have two presentations going on at the same time that the same people will likely be interested in: Life in Linaro and Upstreaming for newbies
<jcastro> joey: the people need to mark themselves as "participation required" in the respective BPs
<jcastro> that's how the scheduler works
<jcastro> joey: however we just kicked it in
<joey> Yeah, right, sorry. A bit tired and not on my came
<jcastro> middle of next weekish I say fix it by hand, but for now let the system sort itself
<jcastro> it's ok, I am smoked too dude.
<james_w`> does the scheduler re-schedule things when people change that?
<jcastro> joey: welcome to UDS planning.
<jcastro> james_w`: that's what i was told a while back
<jcastro> and I've never seen it not do that
<jcastro> but like with everything in summit, I doublecheck everything by hand anyway
<joey> s/came/game
<joey> see!
<joey> lol
<jcastro> joey: we have a ton of time, normally what you see here is how we are on the thursday before UDS. So we're doing well
<james_w`> yeah, I was just looking at the code, and couldn't see it
<james_w`> hopefully it does, given that no-one has had a chance to subscribe to anything yet
<joey> jcastro: yeah I need to get Matt to email out to the Linaro folk about signing up for those two to avoid the overlap
<joey> I've pinged him
<jcastro> joey: what's nice is when you move stuff by hand, it won't let you make more conflicts
<jcastro> so like, it will force you to put a session in a spot where everyone can attend
<james_w`> and I've just realised that approver doesn't mean required at the session, so I've got to go and subscribe to all the team sessions explicitly
<jcastro> akgraner: do you have carl @ s76's contact info?
<joey> jcastro: I still do I think
<joey> jcastro: whatcha need? phone, email, ?
<jcastro> joey: I would like that pls. no rush.
<jcastro> email
<joey> "Carl Richell" <carl@system76.com>,
<jcastro> that was my guess, glad my instinct was on
<joey> ok, here goes nutting - natty upgrade commencing
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-29
<james_w`> jcastro, FYI http://paste.ubuntu.com/600534/ so you know how long changes should take to show up
<jcastro> james_w`: thanks!
<duanedesign> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> duanedesign: pong
<doctormo> Drat, I'm getting frustrated with my computer (system76 p') not being able to run first ubuntu 10.10 and now 11.04.
<doctormo> I need help guys, I don't know where to turn to get this sorted now that it's been going on for more than one cycle.
<jcastro> doctormo: did you talk to S76?
<jcastro> they're pretty awesome about this sort of thing
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes, they're confused and can't reproduce it on their intel graphics versions. I think it's an nvidia problem.
<doctormo> I suppose if I upgrade instead of doing a fresh install, then I can keep my 2.6.32 kernel and bleach the 2.6.38 kernel away.
<doctormo> But I think that would be bad for a long term solution.
<duanedesign> hello jcastro. I was returning your ping from the other day.
<duanedesign> jcastro: you might of been returning my ping from a few days before?  :)
<duanedesign> or did you need something else?
<duanedesign> jcastro: I had someone ask me about the lightning talks and when and how they sign up for them.
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> I needed you to check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity/13821#13821
<jcastro> and see if it still applies and edit accordingly
<jcastro> I'm linking to it as "how to make launchers manually" sort of
<jcastro> so you can probably lose the ref to the bug, etc. or whatever
<duanedesign> jcastro: I can do that
<mhall119> I just noticed the blue corner in Unity, when an app in the launcher needs your attention
<mhall119> that's nice
<mhall119> thought it was a graphics problem at first though
<duanedesign> ahhhh, that is what that is :)
<nigelb> Good Morning!
<akgraner> nigelb, shhhh...don't say that  I haven't even found my pillow yet  - it can't be morning...
<Pendulum> akgraner: you have my sympathy. I found my pillow and then it didn't want me anymore after 2 hours so I'm up at least for now :(
<akgraner> I've been there as well
<akgraner> I'm trying to put the finishing touches on 90 minutes of screen casts
<akgraner> and I drove 3.5 hours to the release party in chapel hill, but wait til you see the awesome-est cake in the whole world though...
<Pendulum> haha
<akgraner> it had narwhal's and the ubuntu logo on it in orange over a layer of purple...
<akgraner> it was cool
<Pendulum> :)
<akgraner> (yeah yeah - I got a think for cake)
<akgraner> becca rode with me - and we had a blast
<Pendulum> ooh, if I'm up maybe I'll go colour in my narwhal since I didn't get to it yesterday
<Pendulum> (I bought a colouring book at the NE Aquarium on Saturday purely because one of the pictures to colour was a narwhal!)
<akgraner> I just decided to pop in here as I am taking a break...people like duanedesign jcastro popey et all make screencasting seem as smooth as butter
<akgraner> Pendulum, nice!
<akgraner> I finally figure out how to stop and start record my desktop using the keyboard and not the mouse though
<akgraner> that's a win for me!
<Pendulum> :)
<akgraner> So I am planning for UDS - trying to think of the best way to take community questions for the interviews I'll be doing...
<akgraner> the video ones...
<akgraner> I want to hear what other people want to know about and stuff - and say now so-and-so this questions comes from ...then ask the question etc
<akgraner> thought it might be a fun twist on things
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> dholbach, there you go too putting good in front of that dreadful word "morning" ;-p
<akgraner> dholbach, just kidding :-)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> hey akgraner
<akgraner> dholbach, hey!  I haven't swapped "howdy's" with you in what seems like ages...
<dholbach> how's life over there? :)
<akgraner> dholbach, pretty good - just busy til after UDS
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine
<akgraner> but I can't wait to be at UDS - and um - this time you are on my list to interview (heads up)
<dholbach> great :)
<akgraner> The Novacut folks said they would film interviews in addition to the other video folks who film the sessions...
<akgraner> so there should be at least double the amount of interviews we were able to do for UDS-M  (the UDS-N I don't count as I barely remember it)
<dholbach> it's going to be awesome
<akgraner> yep...and I think the Linux New Media folks coming from Germany will have equipment there as well
<nigelb> bah, flaky internets :(
<jussi> I am so going to hurt someone at HP.
<jussi> WHy, why why... whyare the for flaming partitions on a factory install? how the heck do I dual boot with this setup?
<jussi> why are there four*
 * jussi headdesks
<akgraner> rut roh I've never seen jussi resort to violence ...
<jussi> akgraner: the stress is getting to me :/
<akgraner> sounds like a very serious matter :-)
<jussi> yes, Im attempting to install kubuntu on a laptop for a work colleague.
<akgraner> hehe if only that were my excuse for violence ;-)  (I'll try that next time I want to reach through the computer to choke someone)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> Here Natty Natty Natty....
<akgraner> HAHA
<jussi> btw, did I meantion that in finnish the word for "pretty" is "nätti"?
<akgraner> not to me - that's cool though
<akgraner> oh btw speaking of FInnish words  - my daughter wants to know all the cool swear words
<akgraner> and she and my son both now have irc nicks as they have computers with Ubuntu on them and I told her they have to participate in the community to get help
<jussi> LOL. are they coming to UDS again?
<jussi> akgraner: tell them they can join us in #ubuntu-fi-en :D
<jussi> *G*
<akgraner> jussi, not this time
<jussi> awww
<akgraner> maybe Orlando  - I just have to send a note to the school saying I am pulling the out for a week for educational purposes and they have to submit a report of what they learned and give a talk to the student body about what all they learned
<jussi> yeah, that would be cool :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> so I thought it would be an awesome what to introduce Ubuntu to the school with the school's blessing
<akgraner> czajkowski, howdy!
<jussi> would be nice to have some young people with different views in the sessions
<dpm> morning all
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> good job we booked a bank holiday for today
<dholbach> hey dpm
<topyli> national post-release-party recovery day?
<akgraner> jussi, I hope they start getting involved
<AlanBell> topyli: yup, the Natty public holiday
<topyli> we need to get that sanctioned by the UN
<AlanBell> some of our royals decided to use the opportunity of the Natty holiday to book a wedding
<jussi> call it the "post release holiday" then we can have it 2x a year :D
<akgraner> International Ubuntu Release Week - let's take a whole week off and just celebrate!
<topyli> count me in
 * topyli erases calendar
<Tm_T> if I could get few hours free... but no
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> hello AlanBell and others watching the royal wedding :p
 * nigelb runs
<jussi> oh windows, I do hate you and your updates on shutdown with no way to cancel installing them once they have started....
<dholbach> jussi, press the 'reset' button :)
<jussi> dholbach: but wont that bork the windows system? (and there is no reset, its a laptop)
<dholbach> it might indeed bork the windows system
<jussi> exactly. unfortunately I need this sytem to work with both windows and Ubuntu
<duanedesign> its time for a confession, in the form of a question. Am I the only one watching the royal wedding?
 * jussi coughs suspiciously
<duanedesign> ;)
<jussi> duanedesign: Im not actively watching, just glancing from time to time.
<jussi> I am actually supposed to be working
<popey> akgraner: had a great chat with you husband at the London release party last night :)
 * czajkowski prods popey 
<popey> morning
<popey> why aren't you lining the streets czajkowski !
<czajkowski> on the couch trying to work the complicated set up of jons tv
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> one remote controls billions of things
<czajkowski> cant turn on the flpping tv only the mac mini
<czajkowski> whhhhooooooo
<czajkowski> worked it
<vish> duanedesign: http://twitter.com/#!/Casablanca/status/63912375522312192
<vish> ;)
<duanedesign> vish: ha!
<duanedesign> vish: chewbaca did not get a medal did he?
<vish> duanedesign: yea, i dont think he did
<duanedesign> he did get the final line in the movie :)
<jussi> hahahaah, epic! http://i.imgur.com/K9jIy.jpg
<popey> brilliant
<popey> akgraner: \o/ got my screencast setup working!
<nigelb> jussi: hehe
<cjohnston> mornin
<akgraner> hey y'all how do I move an icon on the launcher?
<akgraner> I want them in a different order?
<popey> hold down on it, pull it away, let go
<popey> or right click and untick keep in launcher
<akgraner> I want to stay in the launcher
<akgraner> I just want the icons in a different order :-)
<akgraner> do you have to de-select keep in launcher to move it
<akgraner> well nm if you de-select it without it running it goes away - DOH
<akgraner> good grief - if I open an app lock it in the launcher then close it reopen it unlock it close then try to open and minimize it then he doesnt show up in the launcher at all
<akgraner> I have to use a different app or restart my machine to show how to lock and unlock apps in the launcher
<akgraner> popey, hold down on it - ummm what do you mean by that
<akgraner> left click, right click both ???
<akgraner> oh I see
<popey> long press
<popey> left mouse button
<akgraner> gotit
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> brb I have to restart my computer...grrrr
<akgraner> popey I figured out how to stop and start the record my desktop using the keyboard - yay!
<akgraner> the commands in the help guide were right for starting but not for stopping
<popey> :)
<akgraner> wanna see the coolest Ubuntu cake :-)
<akgraner> http://www.flickr.com/photos/52422536@N00/5667502209/in/photostream/
<akgraner> this was our cake for the release party last night
<popey> sweet
<akgraner> it was
<akgraner> the cake was chocolate with 5 layers...
<akgraner> um does anyone know what team Matthias Klose works on at Canonical
<akgraner> and what his title might be?
<akgraner> LP nor his wiki page tell me anything  :-(
<akgraner> does syncs with unstable mean debian unstable?
<popey> yes
<Pici> likely
<akgraner> ok thanks...
<popey> for LTS we sync'ed with debian testing
<popey> but normally we sync with unsbale
<Pici> unusable?
<popey> haha
<popey> debian unusable :)
<akgraner> and GCC =GNU Compiler Collection
<popey> ya
<james_w`> jcastro, FYI summit import from LP is broken again
<james_w`> somehow there seem to be duplicate users
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> james_w`: we did empty the huge backlog at least
<james_w`> yeah
<james_w`> looking in to it now
<jcastro> Technoviking: O is open! WE WANT O FORUM WE WANT O FORUM
 * akgraner refrains from all the jokes I have collect so far about this being an "O" cycle
<akgraner> s/collect/collected even
<akgraner> Check it out my LoCo team is loco enough to hand me a big ass knife and let me cut that cake...http://www.flickr.com/photos/squishy/5669613906/in/photostream/
<topyli> that look says "muhahaha you poor people don't know what you got into"
<akgraner> hehe :-) I tried to warn them...
<akgraner> but they gave it to me anyway ;-)
<topyli> that cake looks awesome
<akgraner> it was :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: someone needs to rotoscope in a lightsaber
<akgraner> haha
<mhall119> akgraner: your FB comment question "What Unity feature do you like the most" should be get an Ubuntu  User status message for comments
<akgraner> mhall119, I'm sorry I'm not following you?
<akgraner> you mean post it as a status
<akgraner> and not just a reply to a comment
<Technoviking> jcastro: keep your pants on:)
<Technoviking> bets on how many thousands of times I misspell oneiric in the next 6 months.
 * czajkowski yawns
<jcastro> Technoviking: "one eyed rick"
<Technoviking> jcastro: heh, I want to change my nick to that
<Technoviking> jcastro: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=403 and I put it on the front page \o/
<mhall119> akgraner: yeah
<jcastro> Technoviking: I am tempted to post "I still hate unity and plymouth"
<mhall119> jcastro: http://imagebin.org/150797
<Technoviking> jcastro: I tempted to post "Will the button move back to the right"
<jcastro> mhall119: YEAH!
<jcastro> jono: here's what we've been doing all day: http://imagebin.org/150797
<jcastro> just kidding we're working.
<jono> jcastro, lol
<popey> haha
<mhall119> if anybody asks, jcastro gave me a high level request that demanded my immediate attention
<jcastro> "I had to stop working on summit to do this"
<jcastro> speaking of james_w`
<mhall119> and a full 20 minutes was just decided whether I should make it green or red
<jcastro> james_w`: where would dupe names come from? is it from people making new lp accounts and signing up to blueprints?
<jcastro> james_w`: also, your conflict resolution with the summits seems to be totally working
<jcastro> nigelb: we just need the CSS color fix for the server track and we're good to go
<mhall119> jcastro: and the guidebook branch needs to be landed, if it hasn't already
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> mhall119: do you have proper rights for the machine now?
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<james_w`> jcastro, it's not duped people, but duped attendees somehow
<james_w`> I don't know how, but I know how to fix it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> james_w`: also, plenary-o-ubuntuserver doesn't show up on the sidebar
<jcastro> It's set like all the other plenaries
<jcastro> I can't figure out what's going on there
<jcastro> jono: joey: I'm about to start the UDS Scheduling status report to send to -devel and linaro leads, anything you'd like to hammer on other than my usual bits?
<mhall119> jcastro: supposedly
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<james_w`> I can't get to chinstrap currently, so can't do anything requiring shell on summit :-(
<james_w`> there we go, complain about it and it works :-)
<Technoviking> retweet: https://twitter.com/#!/Technoviking/statuses/63984067812663296
<james_w`> yo, jcastro, everything is flowing again
<james_w`> however, the autoscheduler doesn't deal with conflicts
<jcastro> james_w`: which conflicts?
<james_w`> jcastro, look at Tuesday, or the linaro-toolchain track
<jcastro> oh that's fine
<jcastro> track leads know to go fix those
<jcastro> joey: also, you're going to have to help them keep an eye on this sort of thing: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-10/
<jcastro> (look at the noon slot)
<jcastro> james_w`: any idea on that missing plenary?
<james_w`> not yet
<james_w`> jcastro, should we delete the wednesday evening slot?
<nigelb> jcastro: ok, sir. will be done in 2 mins :0
<jcastro> james_w`: yikes, that was unintended
<jcastro> james_w`: I need it to be on the schedule for people who want to Q+A with mark
<jcastro> but it's after hours and unofficial
<james_w`> jcastro, plenary slot?
<jcastro> oh, right
<jcastro> good idea
<jcastro> why didn't I think of that before?
<nigelb> jcastro: https://twitter.com/#!/noufalibrahim/status/63959010319147008 :(
<jcastro> james_w`: CRAAAAAAAAP.
<jcastro> I changed the slot
<jcastro> but didn't remove the sessions in there
<jcastro> and I just broke summit
 * nigelb celebrates
<nigelb> jcastro boke summit, jcastro broke summit!
<james_w`> jcastro, ok, give me 5 to work out what's bust
<jcastro> it does this
<nigelb> need help?
<jcastro> when you change tracks underneath it
<jcastro> what I should have done is moved the sessions to make the entire thing blank
<jcastro> and then changed it to plenary
<joey> jcastro: the two toolchains at the same time
<joey> jcastro: got it
<joey> jcastro: I ran through this yesterday, each session, but failed to find those
<james_w`> jcastro, fixed
<james_w`> joey, do you know if amitk wanted 1 and a bit days for the PM BOF?
<jcastro> joey: also see mail from Mounir, think you can handle those changes?
<jcastro> joey: I'm kind of up to my neck on ubuntu platform scheduling fixes myself
<jcastro> james_w`: thanks for the fix, I always bone that up. :(
<james_w`> np
<joey> james_w`: he told me just the one day when we chatted a few weeks ago
<joey> james_w`: and he said that he probably doesn't need a dial-in line either
<james_w`> joey, ok, I'll set up the one day again, and leave the dangling other session for now
<james_w`> jcastro, how did you get the PM BOF to take up a whole day in one room, it won't let me alter it as it hates the same track being in the same room?
<jcastro> james_w`:  I deleted the slot for the break
<jcastro> so it's one continuous block
<jcastro> james_w`: tbh we don't really need break slots, they're just there so the one part says "break"
<jcastro> it's like a cosmetic thing that we fix with a hammer
<nigelb> bzr lp-open
<nigelb> arrrgh!
<james_w`> ok, I seem to have tricked it
<james_w`> if only people could follow simple instructions :-(
<joey> jcastro: ok I got to Mounir's mail. Are you authorizing me to manually move it?
<jcastro> joey: you are my linaro counterpart, go nuts
<jcastro> joey: you and I will be moving sessions around from now until sunday night
<jcastro> :)
<joey> :-)
<jcastro> joey: but once there michelle is at the desk with summit so people just go to them
<jcastro> but yeah, I'll handle ubuntu and you handle linaro
<jcastro> looks like most of the linaro ones landed without incident
<joey> seems james or someone beat me to it
<jcastro> teamwork!
<jcastro> joey: you'll want to spot check stuff too
<joey> oh slick! pads!
<joey> jcastro or james_w` - sorry to be a bother but it seems I need a quick primer on how to move those meetings from one day to another.
 * joey is afraid of messing things up
<nigelb> jcastro: 'server' right?
<jcastro> joey: yeah
<jcastro> click edit
<jcastro> move the session into the side bar
<jcastro> go to the other day
<jcastro> click edit, drag from sidebar to slot
<jcastro> the sidebar is like your little wood thing in scrabble where you can jumble stuff around
<joey> jcastro: so I was on the schedule, should I be on http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/meeting/
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> do it from the day page
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-09/
<jcastro> click Edit up top
<jcastro> you'll see a sidebar pop out in your browser
<jcastro> drag and drop the session there
<joey> oh! edit!
<joey> lol
<jcastro> then go to the next day you want to move it to
<jcastro> edit, and drag and drop
<joey> sidebar!
<jcastro> once you're in edit mode you can just drag the boxes around
<paultag> goddamnit. PPAs are down. I'm getting HTTP timeouts
<paultag> release week is always nasty
<nigelb> paultag: time for paulpad? :)
<paultag> nigelb: nah, dget and pbuilder :)
<nigelb> paultag: or synland
<paultag> nigelb: aye :)
<paultag> nigelb: hell -- it's where the synners go
<joey> w00t, I'm empowered now jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> joey: go forth, and polish thy tracks
<paultag> jcastro: that sounds dirty
<jcastro> joey: ok you all set? I need to get some chow.
<nigelb> jcastro: hang on.
<nigelb> jcastro: ack my merge request.
<jcastro> joey: we're in great shape already, normally it's this full/scheduled like the friday before people get on the plane
<paultag> nigelb: way to ask nicely
<jcastro> and on sunday night there are people like in the bar doing their blueprints
<nigelb> paultag: *cough* its for him anyway :p
<paultag> nigelb: also, where are my code reviews?
<jcastro> nigelb: ack where?
<joey> jcastro: Yeah so far so good. Just need to find that other track that was moved to make sure it's ok.
<paultag> I guess, where's my code is the better question
<joey> jcastro: thanks!
<jcastro> sorry, I was in the zone
<nigelb> jcastro: hang on, getting you link
<james_w`> jcastro, ok, I've screwed up this PM BOF to where I can't get it back to how you had it. Is there some magic you can work to put it back to being in one room all day?
<jcastro> james_w`: it's getting back at you for fixing my error.
<james_w`> heh
<jcastro> I'll look at it after food, I need to eat
<joey> jcastro: oh, editing via the track listing is even better!
<jcastro> joey: I know right
<nigelb> jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-server-track/+merge/59531 (diff still updating)
<jcastro> the diff was in the mail
<jcastro> on it!
<nigelb> ah :)
<jcastro> done!
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> sorry, I missed the initial mail or something
 * nigelb goes ahead and lands it
<joey> jcastro: ok one challenge...
<joey> jcastro: I see a power mgmt spec correctly named and accepted but I don't see it scheduled or in the sitebar
<joey> jcastro: oh, I found it
<joey> jcastro: classic case of session name != bp name
<james_w`> jcastro, found your server plenary
<james_w`> it got scheduled as a normal session
<james_w`> it's now available for scheduling as normal
<pleia2> jcastro: can you add this link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/949/detail/ to wednesday on http://uds.ubuntu.com/social-events/ ?
<pleia2> with a "You must register so we can book tickets in advance"
<joey> james_w`: there a multiple linaro-android sessions going on at the same time on most days. Do we need to fix those or are they appropriately scheduled based upon who's subscribed?
<james_w`> joey, they will need to be fixed
<james_w`> however, people should also subscribe as essential if they as essential
<james_w`> otherwise when the schedule gets fuller someone will move them around and they may clash again
<joey> james_w`: yeah, we have another scheduler run before we lock it down so perhaps an email is in order
<james_w`> joey, the scheduler run won't move them
<joey> james_w`: how so? I thought the ones we don't move will get shuffled around?
<james_w`> nope
<joey> james_w`: platform has some dups as well but just looking at them I think it's ok.
<nigelb> jcastro: landed.
<nigelb> Daviey: landed the fix for serverandcloud -> server, could you land it when you have time?
<joey> ug toolchain...fixing that
<joey> so james_w` what's the trick to busy time? admin - sched -  participants ?
<james_w`> joey, Attendees
<joey> ah there it is
<james_w`> I think if you use up those three then it will offer more, but I've not tried it
<james_w`> so it looks to me like the "oh bugger" messages happen when you drag using the title link of the session. If you drag with the background of the session it gives sensible messages. Is that other people's experience?
<nigelb> joey: what exactly did you do to get that traceback?
<nigelb> joey: I want to (a) reproduce it myself and confirm your bug (b) possibly fix it if I can :)
<mhall119> nigelb: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/guidebook-rebrand/+merge/57591, I made the one change cjohnston wanted
<mhall119> if approved, can you land it too?
<mhall119> we need to get this update out
<nigelb> mhall119: yes
<nigelb> doing so
<nigelb> mhall119: ref=email? they want us to do that?
<mhall119> that's what they asked for, yes
<mhall119> not sure why they wanted "email"
<mhall119> but, it's what they asked for
<nigelb> okay
<mhall119> I've also approved a couple of cjohnston's branches, if you can land those as well it'd be much appreciated
<nigelb> mhall119: okay. NApproved yours.
<nigelb> *approved
<mhall119> thanks nigelb, you rock
<nigelb> (also, now I see why you gave me commit :p)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I told ya
<nigelb> mhall119: only branch of chris?
<jcastro> Technoviking: epic, someone's already done a windicator post in the O forum
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't see a couple of branches.
<nigelb> okay, I see 2
<joey> nigelb: I clicked on that link :-)
<joey> nigelb: let me get you your URL
<nigelb> joey: I mean, I don't have admin. so I have to reproduce on local :)
<nigelb> joey: so I'll have to follow the same steps  :)
<joey> nigelb: home-auth-users-nigelb and then click on "view on site" on the right side
<jcastro> JFo: man, I found the funniest Unity criticism so far on the web.
<jcastro> this is hilarious
<nigelb> joey: awesome thanks :)
<jcastro> Might be NSFW for some: http://i.imgur.com/zdIIa.png
<JFo> jcastro, :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: because windicators became persistent?
<nigelb> :\
<JFo> look at the bars themselves nigelb
<JFo> see them for what they are
<JFo> ;-)
<nigelb> JFo: bah, it is lost on me
<nigelb> JFo: I can't figure it out
<JFo> look at the symbol at the top of the left bar
<nigelb> oh,HAHAHA
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> we combined mac and windows?
<nigelb> mhall119: Landed. Do you wwant me to manually do the "In Progress" -> "Fix Comitted"? or does it happen automatically?
<jcastro> nigelb: basically they are saying "the launcher is from windows, the top thing is from mac"
<nigelb> jcastro: yeah, I finally got that.
<nigelb> I haven't used windows in such a long time it didn't hit me :)
<popey> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/671
<popey> "Humble, because we have borrowed consciously from the work of other successful platforms, like Windows and MacOS."
<popey> duh!
<nigelb> lawl
<jcastro> you won't here complaints from me, the super shortcuts in win7 are pretty awesome
<jcastro> I am glad we improved them
<jcastro> they don't do like a nice overlay like we do when you hold the key down
<nigelb> james_w`: ping
<nigelb> james_w`: what does the trackfix.py change in your branch? Is it fixing something b0rked? :)
<nigelb> (i'm on a roll here :p)
<james_w`> nigelb, without that change trackfix doesn't fix any tracks
<james_w`> it says it will, but doesn't actually make the changes
<nigelb> james_w`: ouch, ok :)
<james_w`> has anyone seen the BP for summit improvement discussion at UDS?
<nigelb> james_w`: I proposed a BP for summit, did you propose another?
<james_w`> nope
<james_w`> I just want to find it as it's not on the schedule yet from what I can see
<nigelb> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/community-o-summit
<james_w`> thanks
<nigelb> yeah, jono is yet to approve I guess
<nigelb> joey: I couldnt reproduce the problem with mine :\
<nigelb> let me try asking someone else to take a poke
<james_w`> nigelb, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<nigelb> james_w`: ugh, cjohnston's merge :\
<nigelb> james_w`: fairly sure https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/643050/+merge/59284 is what's causing it
<james_w`> nigelb, yep
<nigelb> and mike disappears at the right moment.
<james_w`> it doesn't like the 35	+    <a class="sub-nav-item" href="{% url summit.schedule.views.past %}">{% trans 'Past Summits' %}</a>
<nigelb> james_w`: its working locally :\
<james_w`> django version differences?
<nigelb> hrm, were there any migrations?
<james_w`> nope, I don't think so
<nigelb> james_w`: do you have a copy of the traceback?
<nigelb> I closed it by mistake :(
<james_w`> no, but I can turn it on at any time :-)
<james_w`> nigelb, refresh
<nigelb> aha
<james_w`> NoReverseMatch: Reverse for 'summit.schedule.views.past' with arguments '()' and keyword arguments '{}' not found.
<nigelb> this seems to be a django version difference perhaps
 * nigelb googles
<james_w`> using {% url past %} doesn't work either though
<czajkowski> ok 1 more day in April left and then May, can may be a fantastic new month please
<nigelb> james_w`: I can't figure this out. Its done correctly. Let me see if there is a connection with django version change
<nigelb> james_w`: also, let me get cjohnston online
<nigelb> bah, voicemail :(
<nigelb> james_w`: has it got all the changes in? like the url.py entry?
<james_w`> nigelb, yep
<nigelb> james_w`: try removing the url thing?
<nigelb> or hang on, let me try that locally
<nigelb> wait, that breaks it
<nigelb> aha, cjohnston just texted me. I texted him back.
<james_w`> it looks like we need to make it re-read the urls.py file
<nigelb> but why does it work locally for me then :\
<nigelb> james_w`: what version of django are we running on the server
<james_w`> nigelb, fixed it
<nigelb> james_w`: \o/
<nigelb> james_w`: what went wrong?
<james_w`> urls.py is cached, so I had to force a restart of something or other
<james_w`> "touch django.wsgi"
<nigelb> aha!
<nigelb> yayayayay!
<nigelb> code was perfect.
 * nigelb texts cjohnston the good news
<nigelb> ok, scare averted. back to work
<james_w`> sorry about that
<james_w`> now, time to find some lunch
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> jcastro: is something up with summit?
<mhall119> cjohnston: texted me, said something was broken
<nigelb> mhall119: it was, we fixed it. I texted him to text you :)
<nigelb> mhall119: james_w` pushed the latest code, and we had forgotten to do a restart of mod_wsgi, worked after that :)
<mhall119> nigelb: I got the "they fixed it" text too
<mhall119> just wanted to check in
<mhall119> good work
<nigelb> mhall119: james_w` figured it out. All I did was text chris ^-^
<nigelb> akgraner, jcastro -> Done! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Natty/SessionLeaders
<jcastro> pleia2: done.
<jcastro> pleia2: ping me on monday during plenaries so I can announce that people should sign up
<pleia2> jcastro: you rock, thank you :) will do!
<mhall119> sign up for what?
<pleia2> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/949/detail/
<pleia2> invisible exhibition on wednesday evening at UDS :)
<mhall119> what is it?
<pleia2> http://www.lathatatlan.hu/en/
<jcastro> pleia2: ok so here's a creepy story
<jcastro> I just now went upstairs to get some ice
<jcastro> and we have star wars lego fridge magnets
<jcastro> and I have a princess leia magnet one right by the handle to the freezer
<jcastro> and I walked up there and opened the door and I was like "have a good time at your exhibition princess."
<jcastro> like, to the lego character
<pleia2> hahah
<pleia2> it's a good thing it's friday :)
<mhall119> interesting
<jcastro> my party is in 4 hours
<jcastro> well, the -us-mi party I mean
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, AlanBell suggested going in an -accessibility blog post a few weeks back, so I coordinated with the ubuntu hungarian folks to help us get there on public transit and to arrange getting tickets (and possibly having the exhibition stay open late if we have lots of people who want to go)
<doctormo> Hey all
<doctormo> Anyone having issues with ppa uploads? I'm getting connection refused.
<joey> nigelb: the good news is that it's not really anything that track leads need to worry about, I think. I just happened to be exploring
<Pici> doctormo: ppa.lp.net. is overloaded at the moment.
<doctormo> Pici: Thanks for info. :-) Will post my delicious data validation some other time.
<pleia2> doctormo: I discovered britshoppe.com has a retail outlet about 12 blocks from me, hopping over there on Saturday to secure teas :)
<jcastro> woo, new 5 fingers for UDS!
<nigelb> joey: :)
<nigelb> pleia2: :)
<doctormo> "Taylors of Harrogate Yorkshire Red tea" - Wow, could you get more pretentious ;-), we just all it "The tea wot the spoon stands up in"
<nigelb> jcastro: stop freaking us out :p
<doctormo> call*
<doctormo> jcastro: Got yourself a new arm i.e. Beeblebrox?
<doctormo> pleia2: So grab the 40x tea bags in both pg tips and yorkshire red. They're $4 and $6, if you can cart a packet of rich tea and digestive biscuits, then you get an extra gold start.
<doctormo> star*
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> digestive biscuits aren't well-sealed, will need to make sure I can get them through customs
<doctormo> pleia2: Put them in luggage, customs have never stopped me before...
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> Unless you don't carry luggage.
<pleia2> oh no, I love luggage
<jcastro> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/erpOVwOC71Gnzy0tZLdG7w?feat=directlink
<jcastro> woo!
<doctormo> Does anyone fancy lighting talking about this on my behalf? http://doctormo.org/2011/04/29/bugs-are-not-issues/
<popey> ooo like that doctormo
<doctormo> You're going?
<popey> UDS, no.
<jussi> doctormo: Ill see if I can screw up the courage to do it... can promise anything...
<doctormo> jussi: You _can_ promise anything ;-)
<doctormo> I just shared a scanner over the network, I'm happy.
<jcastro> james_w`: oh dude you sorted the plenary!
<jcastro> joey: can you ping asac on monday to doublecheck the plenaries? linaro has one more open slot but if you're note going to use it I'd like to give it to a community member.
<jcastro> joey: basically, last chance alex!
<joey> jcastro: wilco..  he's been searching for some topic but so far one has not presented itself
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> and right now there is exactly one non-canonical or linaro person giving a plenary
<jcastro> I would like to at least double that
<joey> :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-30
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> jono: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: hey!
<nigelb> Good Morning!
<mhall119> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hey mhall119 :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: You flooded my inbox!
<akgraner> What a day!  I am so glad to be home!
<mhall119> akgraner: just long enough to get comfortable before leaving for Budapest
<akgraner> ha..I drove 332 miles today...Pete goes back to the airport on Thursday and then I go back to CLT on Saturday for my flight
<akgraner> it's nuts...but fun ;-)
<mhall119> heh, spend as much time with the kids as possible in between
<nigelb> mhall119: aha, you're still awake :)
<popey> congratulations doctormo
<popey> doctormo: I will expect a photo of the baby with a bowler hat on.
<jussi> popey: +++++
<nigelb> popey: has something changed from the last week?
<Pendulum> morning
<nigelb> morning Pendulum. Are you still on the wrong side of the pond? :p
<Pendulum> yes
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> don't even leave the house for another 8 hours
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> You leave today \o/
<Pendulum> but not for 8 hours :(
<Pendulum> and then I have over 20 hours of travel :(
<nigelb> bah
<Pendulum> well, probably about 20
<Pendulum> it'll depend on if my flights are on time, etc.
<Pendulum> 17 hours of flights/airport time and then 3-4 (maybe a little more) of ground transportation
<Pendulum> and that's if things go smoothly
<Pendulum> jcastro: I'm somewhat in your neck of the woods today (in a 4 hour layover in DTW sort of way)
<popey> nigelb: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Guess-What-206563154
<duanedesign> hello popey
<duanedesign> nello nigelb Pendulum
<Pendulum> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> Pendulum: you are in detroit?
<Pendulum> duanedesign: I have a layover in Detroit tonight
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> i had to fly through detroit  last october when i went to orlando
<Pendulum> I've flown through it before, but not international
<duanedesign> go figure. Tulsa --> Detroit --> Orlando
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I'm doing CT -> Detroit -> London
<Pendulum> although I think the terminal I used is now the Delta international terminal
<Pendulum> (I hope so it was a nice terminal!)
<duanedesign> the terminal i saw in Detroit was very nice
<duanedesign> Pendulum: you are going to UDS?
<Pendulum> duanedesign: nope
<Pendulum> just on holiday
<Pendulum> I'm probably having multiple back surgeries this summer so when didn't get UDS sponsorship figured I should plan a trip for fun instead since I don't really know when I'll be well enough to really travel next
<duanedesign> Pendulum: well i hope you have fun on vacation
<Pendulum> thanks :)
<duanedesign> Pendulum: i guess they are giving people who have never been to UDS a chance to go this time around.
<duanedesign> Pendulum: sorry to hear about potential surgeries :(
<duanedesign> Pendulum: London is your final destination?
<Pendulum> the UK is
<Pendulum> visiting friends :)
<duanedesign> Pendulum: awesome! I have always wanted to go to U.K.
<Pendulum> (not geeks, tbh)
<duanedesign> europe in general
<Pendulum> I love it :)
<Pendulum> I've had friends in the UK for the past 10 years and in 2005 did a summer traveling UK/Europe staying with people mostly
<Pendulum> and then my best mate is in Scotland and so is my brother so I've been there a bunch of times more recently
<Pendulum> this trip is mostly either new friends or friends I've not seen from 2005, though
<duanedesign> ohhhh how fun!
<nigelb> popey: ah, I'd seen that.
<nigelb> hello duanedesign :)
<AlanBell> perhaps for Oneiric we could not repeatedly screw up the countdown banners http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<duanedesign> ugh. lots of users asking for support in #ubuntu-beginners. Always gets busy the first few days after a release
<AlanBell> anyone know who is responsible for the cron job or whatever that should do the countdown banners?
<nigelb> AlanBell: poke newz? alternatively, mhall119 :p
<AlanBell> yeah, I poked newz
<nigelb> mhall119 because he could probably know who's the person and he could be online.
<AlanBell> not impressed, given the effort that went in to making the things, that they have been let down by operational issues
<nigelb> folks, we complain about the wiki.
<nigelb> http://i.imgur.com/o4U1j.png
<nigelb> AlanBell, popey ^^
<popey> hah
<popey> cjohnston: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/773243
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 773243 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu website advertises "Fully compatible with Microsoft Office"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<popey> _really_
<popey> you don't think that the copy there is _somewhat_ misleading?
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> How is it not?
<cjohnston> You can reopen it if you want, but i dont have problems
<AlanBell> I don't have problems either but I wouldn't say it is *fully* compatible
<AlanBell> it is sufficiently compatible that only stuff I don't care about doesn't work
<Daviey> AlanBell: It's "No fuss."  says so on the website :)
<cjohnston> hey Daviey
<Daviey> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> anything else we *need* to do for summit?
<cjohnston> I have another thing or two I'd like to do, but still having issues :-/
<AlanBell> right now the etherpad link appears on *everything*, because I couldn't think of a sensible condition to control it
<AlanBell> do people agree with me that this is essentially harmless?
<AlanBell> so stuff like plenaries, keynotes, the askmark session all have an etherpad associated with them
<AlanBell> and Daviey is elmo still cool about getting a server up and running?
<cjohnston> You could get rid of it for plenaries and keynotes.. or leave it there for the community to take notes for everyone
<AlanBell> my thoughts entirely
<cjohnston> which side?
<cjohnston> or both
<cjohnston> notice we mentions summit and Daviey runs away
<cjohnston> lol
<duanedesign> what is the proper name for the menu that contains the logout, suspend, restart options to the right of the Me Menu?
<duanedesign> aha System Menu
<AlanBell> what is the ARM Linus interface?
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> AlanBell: I spoke with elmo this week, and showed him the integration.  He seemed happy enough, will follow up on Tuesday with progress.
<AlanBell> thanks Daviey
<Daviey> nigelb is currently working on adding the ability to add ?username=foo (where summit will push the LP id as a string)
<Daviey> ^^ etherpad work
<AlanBell> nice
<pleia2> doctormo: do you approve? http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5673782380/
<pleia2> (they were out of rich tea biscuits, and the top three are for me ;))
<Daviey> pleia2: Ooooooo!
<AlanBell> I would have gone for the classic aero rather than mint
<pleia2> Daviey: doctormo assigned me tea duty at UDS (I will need help, I'm I yank)
<Daviey> a packet of prawn cocktail crisps would have been a good addition.
<AlanBell> pot of marmite perhaps
<Daviey> pleia2: Being able to boil water will be a nice treat for you :)
<pleia2> Daviey: one of the hungarian loco team members is bringing an electric kettle :)
<Daviey> \o/
<Daviey> pleia2: I might let you buy me a british warm ale.
<mhall119> nigelb: I was at a release party then disney, what's up?
<mhall119> AlanBell: newz was aware of the countdown banner problems, I remember him being pulled away from our projects to fix them
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-01
<nigelb> Morning!
<jussi> :D :D :D
 * AlanBell hugs jussi 
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * nigelb waves from the airport.
<Technoviking> trying TweetDeck for Chrome, TweetDeck goodness without AIR
<Technoviking> my god it is sweet
<doctormo> Zyzen czajkowski
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-23
<nigelb> mhall119: I know. My friend did grad school there.
<jo-erlend> http://people.ubuntu.com/~joerlend.schinstad/ubuntu-no/grafikk.svg <-- made some graphics if anyone's interested.
<jo-erlend> oh... It's clickable :)
<bodhizazen> nice one
<jo-erlend> Thought I'd run it in full screen on one workspace while making videos. Then I'll use Super+S to switch to the desktop. So I use the two first in the beginning of the video, and the final two in the end.
<bodhizazen> It's big
<jo-erlend> isn't that nice? :)
<jo-erlend> can someone confirm for me that it's not possible for a second admin to install software from the USC?
<popey> 07:09:36 < jo-erlend> can someone confirm for me that it's not possible for a second admin to install software from the USC?
<popey> works here
<popey> nope
<jo-erlend> works here too, about 30-40% of the time.
<jo-erlend> it's extremely annoying.
<jo-erlend> I'm trying to record a screencast to get some attention to the release in the general media. I recorded voice in advance because there might be changes to the GUI, and it enables me to practice my movements, get timing correct, etc. However, I am completely unable to follow my own instructions, because each time I do, something breaks.
<jo-erlend> sometimes it's gwibber. Sometimes it's USC. Other times apport shows up, which obviously can't be part of a demo. :)
<jo-erlend> I think this was 30th time I tried or something. Very frustrating.
<jo-erlend> popey, nope? You discovered the intermittent functionality as well? :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Is it possible that the first admin has to be logged in for the second admin to be able to install applications? *tries*
<popey> "nope" in answer to your question, i can't confirm it
<jo-erlend> popey, this time it worked, when I had the first admin logged in. Could you try  it when the first admin is not logged on?
<popey> sure
<jo-erlend> so, you should be able to open the USC, but you should not be able to click the button in order to install it. More precisely, this is VLC, but I can't imagine any reason why that specific package should be a cause.
<popey> jo-erlend: worked fine
<jo-erlend> well.. As I said, it works some of the time. I just can't figure out what, if anything, I'm doing differently when it doesn't.
<jo-erlend> but alright. I'll try one more time to record it...
<popey> sorry
<jo-erlend> popey, thanks. :)
<jo-erlend> I thought this would be a ten minute job. Perhaps half an hour. Not several days.
<jo-erlend> heh. At least I was able to make a somewhat cool svg. :)
<dpm> jo-erlend, I don't have a solution for everything, but for the apport issue, you can disable apport while you're recording the screencast
<dpm> and good morning everyone!
<popey> bug 942709
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 942709 in ubuntu-branding "Taking consistent screenshots is hard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942709
<popey> dpm: you should add that to ^^ that bug report :D
<popey> the bug goal is to have a consistent UI when recording videos / screenshots
 * dpm digs out how to disable apport
<dpm> on /etc/default/apport, changing enabled=1 to enabled=0
<jo-erlend> dpm, thanks :)
<dpm> np ;)
<jo-erlend> I just went to the store and got myself some sausages. Perhaps a couple of hours break will do the trick. :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<akgraner> jcastro  - I told Sean I would send he and Elliot my list along with all the behind the scenes stuff - Novacut and I will meet on Sunday as well for them to go over any questions they have - I listed the hot topics as  - cloud, Maas, juju, charms, server, TV, Ubuntu on Android, QA, and the usual cast of characters
<pangolin> who is it that is spear heading Juju and all its server goodness?
<pangolin> Could you please submit a factoid to ubottu " /msg ubottu juju is <reply> great stuff and where to find info goes here. "
<pangolin> How is this?
<pangolin> -juju is <reply>Juju is DevOps DistilledTM. Through the use of charms, juju provides you with shareable, re-usable, and repeatable expressions of DevOps best practices https://juju.ubuntu.com/ - Discussion and support in #juju
<cjohnston> pangolin: try #ubuntu-irc
<pangolin> gotta run, will ask again later if nobody replies :) have a good day.
<cjohnston> this isnt the correct place for the question.. #ubuntu-irc is
<pangolin> actually #juju-devs is probably the best place to ask :) Will do it when I get back.
<jcastro_> cjohnston: hah, you are awesome!
<cjohnston> I know.. but why this time?
<cjohnston> :-P
<s-fox> jcastro_,  ping :)
<jcastro_> hi
<s-fox> jcastro,  Any news on those drives for the forums ?
<jcastro> he is getting back with me today
<jcastro> oh, it's not the drives
<jcastro> it's the openid library that broke
<jcastro> iirc that is the next step
<jcastro> I think they took care of the drives
<s-fox> jcastro,  i thought technoviking had resolved the sso issue
<jcastro> It was
<jcastro> then it broke
<jcastro> it's like the last thing left
<jcastro> they were investigating it
<jcastro> it doesn't sound like it's broken broken, just slightly broken
<jcastro> the good news is though, they say the theme and everything works awesome
 * popey Gnnnnnn's at unity-design
<mhall119> s-fox: hey, I'd like to start a new forum for App Developers, what's the process for getting that started?
<mhall119> popey: uh oh..
 * jussi wants this! http://www.fit-pc.com/web/intensepc/ :D
<popey> i cant decide if Ryan Gauger is a massive troll or just young / innocent / stupid
<jcastro> ooh drama
<jcastro> link!
<mhall119> popey: which thread?
<czajkowski> popey: the one sent on the 18/4 @ 04:05
<popey> all the threads
<czajkowski> hmm he has been asked nicely before
<s-fox> Okay, do we have eta jcastro ?
<jcastro> I will find out today
<s-fox> Great, thank you jcastro
<mhall119> popey: oh yes, at least that wasn't the only thing in his reply
<mhall119> popey: I've been assuming young/naive
<Pendulum> popey: I think young, innocent, stupid and completely inexperienced with people who aren't exactly like him
<mhall119> yeah, definitely that last part Pendulum
<Pendulum> very sheltered
<s-fox> mhall119,  Hello, we already have a subforum for development projects -  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=310   :)
<mhall119> s-fox: this would be different, specifically for independent app developer to talk about targettign and deploying on Ubuntu
<mhall119> not general programming and development
<mhall119> and not developing Ubuntu itself
<jcastro> s-fox: he's on the west coast so ... he'll be around in 1.5 hours, I'll ambush him then
<Pendulum> I have guesses on where he might be from and how he's been raised/educated based on prior experiences with people with the same sorts of behaviours, but I could be wrong.
<jcastro> heya jussi
<s-fox> oh my - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> you IRC counciling still?
<jussi> hi there jcastro. no
<jussi> jcastro: but what do you need?
<s-fox> I thought everything on ubuntu.com had the new css
<jcastro> no, that one is pretty much doomed
<jcastro> jussi: I need #ubuntu-cloud -> #ubuntu-server
<jussi> jcastro: is it not already?
<jcastro> the brainstorm guy hasn't been around in a long time
<jcastro> jussi: I don't know, how do I tell, just try to join it?
<jussi> I thought we did that ages ago
<mhall119> s-fox: help.u.c doesn't either
<s-fox> mhall119,  Oh I see. It shouldn't be difficult for us to setup. It'll probably be put under development in its own subforum.   I would adivse you email the rest of the fc with the details
<mhall119> s-fox: what other sections besides development are there?
<jussi> jcastro: ok, ircc is the people you need, grab alanbell, pici, topyli or funkyhat
<jcastro> ta...
<s-fox> mhall119,  under development and programming we have these sections - Packaging and Compiling Programs , Development CD/DVD Image Testing , Ubuntu Dev Link Forum , Programming Talk , Repositories & Backports
<mhall119> s-fox: I mean outside of development and programming
<s-fox> mhall119,  Have a look on the index page. We have a lot of secitons. far to many to list - http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<mhall119> s-fox: would it be possible to get "App Developers" as a main support forum?
<s-fox> mhall119,  we could, yes but it would be better under development, so as to keep the structure organised.
<s-fox> brb
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ what are your thoughts?
<mhall119> I'd like to make it as top-level as possible, myself
 * dpm looks at the current forum structure
<mhall119> jbicha: bkerensa: are the documentation contributor lists final?
<jcastro> s-fox: speaking of subforums, we could close the cloud subforum and just have it point to the server stuff
<dpm> mhall119, s-fox, I think logically it would make sense to have it under development, but if we think about it as an important area we want to actively promote and have high visibility on, it would make more sense to have it as a main category
<mhall119> I also see it as having a broader scope than just development
<mhall119> yes, it's for "App Developers", but it'll be about more than "App development"
<mhall119> at least, that's my hope
<jcastro> Quantal Quetzal
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> finally!
<snap-l> I was really hoping for Quiescent Quagah.
<snap-l> Sorry, Quagaars
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waiting_for_God_(Red_Dwarf)
<mhall119> I still like quadrivial
<Quantal_Quetzal> \o/ I am alive
<jussi> oh no...
<Quantal_Quetzal> Oh yes!
<mhall119> time to upgrade to quantal!
<jussi> *snigger*
<mhall119> that's the bad part about using ubuntu+1 for so long
<mhall119> instead of getting something new on release day, you just lament the fact that the new release's archives aren't up yet
<jussi> we should open the archive already
<cjohnston> I hate CSS!
<jussi> cjohnston: awww
<cjohnston> its no fun unless your running A1 or earlier
<cjohnston> jcastro: I fixed your bug and your dream item, fix my css
<cjohnston> hehe
<jcastro> I <3 u
<cjohnston> :-/
<jcastro> mhall119: +1 not being open I can handle
<jcastro> it's no updates for like the next week that I can't get used to
<jcastro> here I am with squid-deb-proxy and a beer and nothing to do
<cjohnston> I want a beer!
<forestpiskie> sounds good to me cjohnston
<jussi> cjohnston: ++++++
<cjohnston> I also want my networking to work on this little server box I have so that I can set it up to do cool things for me
<cjohnston> stupid headless box with no possibility for video out
<s-fox> mhall119,  The FC are meeting this week. I would feel a lot happier discussing it with the rest of the FC. Could you add it to the agenda? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda
<mhall119> s-fox: added
<s-fox> Thank you mhall119  :)
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> s-fox: I'll try to be there, but it'll be my evening time
<s-fox> It'll be midnight for me mhall119
<technoviking> morning all
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I need people
<mhall119> jcastro: how's the weather down where you are?
<jcastro> nice today
<jcastro> stormy yesterday
<s-fox> Hey technoviking , how was your weekend ?
<mhall119> that's how it goes, nice weather only comes after the rain
<cjohnston> jcastro: make mhall119 do another django dev class so that we can get another summit dev
<jcastro> yes please
<jcastro> dpm: balloons: mhall119: dholbach is doing some classes, hook a brotha up
<dpm> where's he?
<dpm> ubuntu-classroom?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<dpm> ah, gotcha
 * dpm thinks of something and signs up
<balloons> ohh right right
<balloons> it's a small list actually
<jcastro> actually
<jcastro> balloons: you're going to UDS early right?
<cjohnston> balloons could do a class on how to screw up peoples systems with checkbox
<balloons> yes, that's right
<jcastro> then find someone else
<balloons> but I have someone who wants to do a session
<jcastro> but we do need QA stuff
<balloons> ^^
<jcastro> right
<balloons> ;-)
<jcastro> actually, who on the team is not going to UDS early?
<balloons> i'll get the signups today
<mhall119> cjohnston: this is open week, not developer week
<cjohnston> jcastro: the email you sent out... there is no reference to q in your examples... desktop-q-mono-flamewar
<dpm> jcastro, what happened to the 30' sessions?
<jcastro> cjohnston: do you need that still?
<cjohnston> mhall119 that means its open to teaching about development
<mhall119> dpm: 30' sessions?
<cjohnston> jcastro: unless you use the create a meeting feature in summit yes
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok I will send another one
<cjohnston> see pmn
<cjohnston> see pm
<cjohnston> :-P
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, we discussed that instead of doing 1h sessions for our Ubuntu weeks we'd have 30' slots, but the UOW seems to have 1h slots again. I don't mind either, just asking
<mhall119> oh, ok
<jcastro> I don't know what happened
<mhall119> in US-parlance, ' means foot or feet, so I read "thirty foot sessions"
<jcastro> but too late to change it now, let's just roll with it
<dpm> ha! :)
<dpm> jcastro, done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable
<cjohnston> mhall119, what, you don't like thirty foot sessions?
<jcastro> <3
<jokerdino> hey dpm, you there?
<dpm> hi jokerdino
<jokerdino> regarding the UOW, i wouldn't mind doing a lesson on Ask ubuntu on friday 4 may, at 1300 UTC..
<jokerdino> but well you have booked the slot.. so yeah..
<jokerdino> would it be okay if we negotiate the time slot now?
<dholbach> heya jono
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid
<s-fox> cprofitt,  dholbach , pleia2 , czajkowski   - Just want to give you a heads up that a  forum user known as HotForLinux we recently banned for COC violations may post to your mailing list. The user is currently trolling on ours. :)
<cprofitt> s-fox: thanks
<s-fox> how are you cprofitt ?
<s-fox> good weekend?
<paultag> s-fox: :)
<s-fox> Hello paultag , what's new?
<paultag> s-fox: livin' the dream. How are you? It's been a while!
<mhall119> hey paultag
<paultag> hey mhall119
<s-fox> paultag,  I have been really busy with a few projects
<jcastro> trolling? LINK!
<jokerdino> hey dpm i have added my slot for UOW 1500 for now. though i would really like 1300 slot. can we discuss this when you are free for a while? :))
<bodhi_zazen> s-fox: HotForLinux just will not quit, this user is on my /ignore list pending FC appeal of ban
<bodhi_zazen> They can make a case at FC meeting AFIK
<s-fox> bodhi_zazen,  You saw my reply. I have had no contact with the user prior to the email i sent.  I had no bias.
<cprofitt> s-fox: pretty good weekend
<dpm> jokerdino, sure. Would you mind doing the rearranging and moving my 13:00 session to the same time on Thursday, while you're changing the slot?
<cprofitt> you?
<jcastro> s-fox: does he have posts on the forums?
<bodhi_zazen> no, not yet
<jcastro> awww man, no train wreck to watch?
<jokerdino> dpm: alright, so your 1300 goes to thursday as mine changes from 1500 to 1300. cool
<dpm> great, thanks
<s-fox> We jailed his penetration testing thread. He then failed to argue good reasoning for reinstating the post in the RC. Once denied in the RC he then posted to the mailing list.
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<paultag> jcastro: you being a michigan fan is starting to make sense
<jono> dpm,, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid
<jcastro> paultag: I'm not a michigan fan
<mhall119> he's a Lightning fan now, right jcastro ?
<jcastro> ouch.
<jokerdino> dpm: i think i have done it right. do check it later and give me a thumbs up! thanks again for being so awesome!
<snap-l> jcastro is a Michigan fan, but he has this annoying habit of adding "State" to it.
 * s-fox is going to make an achievement award - Greatest ubuntu forums admin of the month :D @ jono and bodhi_zazen  
<jono> :-)
<jono> s-fox, cool!
<s-fox> jono,  I haven't read through the documentation yet but it should be fun :)  I thought perhaps adding some fun ones for being really helpful on the forum. You know stuff like reporting spam and that sort of thing. Some users are really good at it.
<jcastro> someone should blog "Forums user of the month" on planet or something
<s-fox> jcastro,  funny you should mention blogging - i am going to be posting a monthly public report
<jussi> you all know how I am interested in sheep... here is a cool sheep + tech video (for all you who havent yet seen it) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw  :D (no, I wasnt involved)
<s-fox> we've already taken the initiative and hope to... integrate better with the wider community. It has been argued we are to closed
<jcastro> closed is a bit strong
<s-fox> well, you know whsat i mean. Not as open as we could be
<s-fox> jcastro,  the post will go live at the end of the month. No doubt you will see it :)
<bodhi_zazen> LOL s-fox
<forestpiskie> :)
<s-fox> bodhi_zazen,  i'll also do one for the mod that upsets the most registered users in a month ;)
<s-fox> ^ forestpiskie
<s-fox> and no, that is not a challenge forestpiskie
<jokerdino> forestpiskie would win it by miles.
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: ping, do you have time for a PM ?
<forestpiskie> thanks jokerdino s-fox :(
<forestpiskie> :)
<bodhi_zazen> s-fox: we need a slayer award - mod who bans the most spammers
<s-fox> iowan
<s-fox> i stopped banning hundreds of accounts at a time
<nothingspecial> howefield
<dpm> jokerdino, timetable looks great, thanks! :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> jcastro, can you wrap your 12.10 plan today
<dpm> dholbach, achuni asks me for a way to find out the apps that have been published in extras.u.c (perhaps specifying for which distro series too). Do you have any script lying around to do this?
<jono> then we can lock it in
<jcastro> jono: I will try to get to it
<jcastro> man, I am behind
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> is there something I can punt?
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<dholbach> dpm, give me a sec
<dholbach> dpm, for i in maverick natty oneiric precise; do wget -q http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/$i/main/source/Sources.gz -O $i.gz; echo $i; echo "---"; zgrep "^Package:" $i.gz; done
<dholbach> dirty but works ;-)
<dpm> that's perfect ;)
<dpm> thanks
<dholbach> de nada
<dpm> jbicha is awesome
<dpm> he's just modified help.ubuntu.com to finally display multilingual help:
<dpm> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/
<mhall119> jcastro: would I have time to run a UOW session during the design spring we'll be at?
<jcastro> I am guessing no
<jcastro> I am guessing I won't have time to run the event either
<mhall119> :(
<pleia2> jcastro: if the classroom team needs to help just let us know, I can't be up by 13:00 but I can see if others can at least for last minute schedule adjustments and things
<pleia2> don't want this to end up like community week last year where no one was available or knew who was supposed to be running things
<jcastro> yea, I also didn't know I would be going to UDS a week early
<pleia2> yeah, this schedule is pretty tight
<jcastro> maybe we should push it back one week next cycle
<jcastro> well, that won't work either
<jcastro> UDS
<jcastro> and the week after doesn't work either, people will be too smoked from UDS
<pleia2> yeah, how about next time we don't do UDS a week early :)
<jcastro> is it a week early this time?
<pleia2> maybe it just feels that way to me
<czajkowski> thought it was about 2 weeks post release as only so long folks can wait for the next version to start working on
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<pleia2> czajkowski: it's 11 days
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> guess it's just the way the scheduling has happened
 * pleia2 nods
<czajkowski> guess many factors to take into account as well, hotels/flights/knock on events
<pleia2> yeah, -o was released on the 13th, uds-p was on the 31st, there was an extra week in there
<czajkowski> pleia2: no MAC shop at san fran airport ?
<pleia2> MAC shop?
<czajkowski> mac makeup :)
<pleia2> oh gosh, not a clue :)
<czajkowski> checking the site map but dont see it just wondered if you knew as sometimes not up to date.
<pleia2> but all the terminals at SFO are separate past security, so even if there was one I'd expect it to be randomly in one of the terminals, probably not generally accessible
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> cool thanks
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> was just about to ask you if we were doing it
<jono> mhall119, sure, one sec
<balloons> sweet ivy bridge did come out today
<balloons> upgrade time!
<Pendulum> czajkowski: looks like there is no MAC in the airport (according to MAC's website). There are several shops in San Francisco, however
<dholbach> good night everyone - see you all tomorrow
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> yep.. just had to reboot because of a compiz crash
<balloons> VT switching and nvidia still seem a bit messed up
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<mhall119> popey: you should definitely get both childsplay and gcompris for your son
 * jussi hugs jono
<cprofitt> balloons: Nvidia is working on an updated driver
<cprofitt> I installed 295.20 and have a working system
<paultag> isn't that the one with the security bug?
<paultag> ah, yeah http://www.cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0946
<ubot2> paultag: The NVIDIA UNIX driver before 295.40 allows local users to access arbitrary memory locations by leveraging GPU device-node read/write privileges. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0946)
<paultag> careful :)
<balloons> wow.. that sucks
<balloons> cprofitt, did you manually update?
<balloons> any news on when that might hit the archive?
 * jono hugs jussi
<cprofitt> yes
<cprofitt> balloons: the driver I installed was an older one direct from Nvidia
 * balloons sees the .20 now.. I read it as .50
<cprofitt> not sure when the new driver is due or if Ubuntu will bundle the 295.20
<cprofitt> I gotta run for hom... scouts tonight...
<cprofitt> see you all later.
<popey> mhall119: ooh, childsplay is packaged
<mhall119> popey: has been for years
<jussi> popey: what is childsplay? ?
 * popey installs on the netbooks
<popey> hope they cope
<mhall119> jussi: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/childsplay/
 * popey installs gcompis also
<popey> although the womans voice annoys me and sophie
<mhall119> popey: and tuxpaint too, right?
<popey> they have tuxpaint and ktuberling
<jussi> popey: oh, cool
<mhall119> popey: install gnucap with gcompris
<popey> wossat?
<popey> !info gnucap
<popey> bah, no bot
<jussi> do we normally have a bot here?
<popey> be nice if we did
<popey> bug 1
<ubot2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<popey> oh
<popey> we do
<mhall119> popey: gnucap is an electrical circuit analysys library
<mhall119> but you'll need it for one of the gcompris boards: http://gcompris.net/en-electric
<jussi> oh, its that one :P
<popey> bah
<popey> childsplay doesn't fit on the screen
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-January/206683.html aha!
<popey> that list has uses sometimes
 * popey wonders where his .desktop file is
<popey> to add --fullscreen to this
<jcastro> cjohnston: the importer from launchpad is running every X minutes/hours into the schedule
<jcastro> cjohnston: please solve for X
<cjohnston> I believe 15 or 20m
<popey> right, how do you edit .desktop files in unity2d!?
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40939/how-to-edit-desktop-files-in-unity-2d \o/ AU
<mhall119> popey: "in a text editor"?
<paultag> zing.
<mhall119> I'm still not sure i understand the question, but it appears they are happy with one of the given answers
<jcastro> that looks wrong
<jcastro> it should be the same as normal unity right?
<jcastro> usr/share/applications and .config/share applications right?
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, which is why I don't understand
<jcastro> flagged
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-24
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> "I’ve found a really great use for systemd. If you want to know if someone is sane you can ask them their opinion on it, if they say that they love systemd and that everyone should use it, then you know that something is very wrong with them."
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<Jacky> xD
<doctormon> akgraner: Evening
<jo-erlend> ok, so my Ubuntu flash-intro is completed! Wohoo. Now, I just need to chop off the first four and last three seconds of the ogg video. Does anyone have a fast way of doing that?
<doctormon> jo-erlend: I'd use openshot
<jo-erlend> doctormon, that's what I used, but it turned out I have to chop off the beginning and end. I'd rather not have to reencode. Does OpenShot enable that?
<jo-erlend> oggz-chop was able to remove the end of it, but not the beginning. Weird.
<jo-erlend> when I try with OpenShot, everything becomes scrambled.
<jo-erlend> audio and video goes completely out of sync.
<doctormon> jo-erlend: I'm actually having problems with openshot atm. shopping off the start of my video
<jo-erlend> doctormon, great. Then let's cooperate, if we're doing the exact same thing? :)
<jo-erlend> using oggz-chop from oggz-tools, it seems I'm able to get sequences, but not the one I want.
 * bkerensa loves openshot
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, but it doesn't work for what I need it to do.
<jo-erlend> well. Perhaps I can try to start over...
<jo-erlend> think that may have worked quite well.
<jo-erlend> my only grief with it is that it only uses a single core to process. I have six of them, so that's a waste.
<jo-erlend> I think I got a very cool finish by shear luck. Looking forward to seeing it when it's finished :)
<bkerensa> jono_: I have another volunteer for CLS who has a car :)
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sup9KgvH7Dk <-- Nice, huh?! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<doctormon> It doesn't like ogv files, I converted to mkv/mpeg4 using ffmpeg
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<jono_> bkerensa, nice!
<jono_> can you email me the details?
<jono_> bed for me now, night1
<dpm> good morning all!
<bkerensa> good morning dpm
<dpm> hey bkerensa, how's everything going? :)
<bkerensa> dpm: uhh just getting read to get this release done with and UDS behind us :)
<bkerensa> ready**
<dpm> yeah, I think we're all like that :)
<bkerensa> dpm: then rinse and repeat
<nigelb> AlanBell, popey - https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/373982_265334170215072_222300871185069_593939_398215845_n.jpg
<popey> hah
<forestpiskie> hi nigelb and good day everyone else
<nigelb> Hey forestpiskie :)
<doctormon> nigelb: I'm also British ;-) also subscribed to chap and wear a bowler hat with a picket watch.
<doctormon> Harumph
<nigelb> doctormon: hahaha. totally forgot :D
<nigelb> doctormon: How's Violet doing?
<doctormon> Moaning at the moment, progressing to crying.
<nigelb> Heh
<doctormon> how are you?
<nigelb> Good.
<mhall119> doctormon: you should draw nigelb
<cprofitt> doctormon: sounds like she is hungry
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston visa rejected :'(
<mhall119> daker: aww :(
<mhall119> man, that sucks
<dholbach> daker, :-((((((((((((((((
<jono> daker:-(
 * dholbach hugs daker
 * dholbach hugs daker
 * dholbach hugs daker
 * dholbach hugs daker
<jono> man, why, did they reject?
 * cprofitt hugs dholbach and daker 
<cprofitt> sorry to hear that daker
 * nigelb hugs daker 
<nigelb> Don't worry, everyone goes through one of these.
<dholbach> daker, if you can't come to UDS, UDS should come to you!
<nigelb> amen to that.
<nigelb> Casablanca UDS! I'd love that.
<mhall119> maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow
<mhall119> I'm shocked! Shocked to find drinking going on at this conference
<nigelb> mhall119: <3
<mhall119> we can all dress up in 1940's attire
<mhall119> doctormon already has it all
<daker> dholbach, thank you all ツ
<daker> nigelb, Marrakech UDS ツ
<dholbach> yes, Marrakech would be nice :)
<mhall119> I have no puns about Marrakech
<cjohnston> :-/
<dholbach> mhall119, you don't need puns there - just take your camera - you'd love it there :)
<jono> alrighty
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> dholbach: I bet I would
<dholbach> ... and the food
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, mhall119, balloons, dpm meeting time!
<jcastro> yup
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 24 15:00:27 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> Welcome one and all to the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jono> a place where you can find the latest goings on in this venerable team
<jono> prepare for a collection of status updates from this cacophony of wide eyed bandits
<jono> first up...a man who rejects the idea that "there are enough developers"
<jono> ...dholbach!
<dholbach> hello! :)
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Advisory Team: Continued review and improvements to the report of feedback we got from new contributors. Andrew mailed it out, I blogged it. Started to get in touch with contributors who mentioned docs as a shortcoming, to ask them to help identify and fix specific issues.
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev News: Got another dev update out, this time's highlight: getting last-minute fixes in.
<dholbach>  ☺ Sponsoring: Got some eyes on the sponsoring queue to make a decision about the items in there and figure out if we want to have them for 12.04 or 12.10. Current count: 50 items. Produced list of folks who didn't patch pilot. Had my patch pilot shift today as well.
<dholbach> err Current count: 33
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Infrastructure: fixed bugs in Harvest API - it was never used much, so there were quite a few things which had to be brushed up to make it truly useful. Worked on Dev Opportunities Lens, and got a first cut ready to work, now working on introducing categories/scope functionality.
<dholbach>  ☺ CC: set up CC Trello - no more agenda writing, less note-taking - YAY. Posted new version of CoC to get more feedback from everyone - will be discussed in next CC meeting. Had some followup discussions. CC meeting with the ARB.
<dholbach>  ☺ 12.10 preparation: some small edits and refinement to 12.10 plans. Filed blueprints.
<dholbach>  ☺ Apps: Had a call with dpm, jono and mhall119 about getting apps into Ubuntu. Call with mvo about /opt requirement for ARB apps. Prepared https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptRequirement - talked to several TB members about the topic. Sumarised meeting with CC/ARB. Had a chat with Michael Nelson about myApps priorities, discussed some specific bug fixes. Had several more phone calls with Michael Vogt about different ways to do app review
<dholbach> s in the future.
<dholbach>  ☺ Misc: Helped some more with packaging the accomplishments bits. Helped jedimike with some django packaging. Did a server test install, which will become my Q devel vm - worked perfectly.
<dholbach> That's it from me.
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back :)
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to working with dpm some more in Q :)
<mhall119> dholbach: is MyApps open to community contributions?/
<dpm> \o/
<jono> mhall119, no
<dholbach> mhall119, you mean as others could review apps as well?
<jono> this is one area we need to fix
<mhall119> dholbach: I mean for adding features
<jono> oh I assumed you mean open source
<dholbach> ah no
<mhall119> to MyApps itself
<dholbach> not AFAIK
<dholbach> I can ask noodles about it
<jono> I talked to davidpitkin about focusing on this in the 13.04 cycle
<jono> for 12.10 we will request changes to their team
<jono> dholbach, so I would like to ask you to prepare a blueprint that summarizes all required MyApps changes
<jono> that we can present to David Pitkin for review after UDS
<dholbach> ok
<jono> importantly, we should only request changes that we are confident will bring a real and practical impact to the ARB
<dholbach> yes
<jono> thanks
<jono> any other questions?
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...you don't know this yet, but you are about to write a new app for Ubuntu...and he will make it happen...
<jono> ...dpm!
<dpm> hey everyone!
<dpm> so here we go
<dpm> App Developers
<dpm>  
<dpm> • Discussed app developer 12.10 strategy with jono and mhall119
<dpm> • Finished off 12.10 app developer strategy with mhall119
<dpm> • Had chats and did some research with dholbach about the /opt packaging requirement for ARB apps
<dpm> • Reviewed, edited and published davidc3's tutorial on creating a unity lens for the Wikipedia
<dpm> • Wrote and published monthly top 10 apps blog post
<dpm> • Rearranged the d.u.c. tutorials section to be the "App developer cookbook" after a conversation with jono. It's on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/all-recipes/
<dpm> • Started working on a form to facilitate sending tutorials
<dpm> • Participated in the CC/ARB meeting
<dpm>  
<dpm> Translators
<dpm>  
<dpm> A crazy week it was
<dpm> as it was the translations deadline
<dpm> • Spent quite a lot of time fixing Kubuntu translation templates in Launchpad due to a bug in the packaging
<dpm> • Discussed final language pack schedule with pitti
<dpm> • Ubuntu 12.04 Simplified Chinese translation:
<dpm>   ∘ Discussed and arranged the schedule for the final language pack containing the final translations
<dpm>   ∘ Set up the final translation to be prioritized and uploaded in time for the deadline in Launchpad
<dpm> • Created final version of the 12.04 translations contributors list for the release notes credits section
<dpm> • Helped the Web Design team updating translations for the Ubuntu Online Tour and the extended tour
<dpm>   ∘ http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/12.04/zh-CN/
<dpm>   ∘ http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/extended-tour/zh-CN/
<dpm> •  Helped jbicha with the multilingual help.ubuntu.com setup
<dpm>  
<dpm> Other
<dpm>  
<dpm> • Had some spare time one evening last week and set up the Ubuntu Code of Conduct for translations
<dpm> and that was all from me
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<mhall119> the cookbook section looks much nicer
<mhall119> +1 dpm
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> glad you like it :)
<dpm> now we need more recipes!
<jcastro> thank you for not calling them charms
<dpm> and app devs to join the cooking fest
<jcastro> or candystix or somesuch
<dpm> hahaha
<jussi> will there be a flavours section if people will populate it?
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> dpm: we should probably make a note of which language the tutorials use
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, that's a good idea. We need to think how to record this kind of info. I was thinking of tags and categories, but by default it seems WP pages don't use tags or categories
<jussi> or will things more relatd to other DE's just go straight in?
<mhall119> for posts it does, maybe not pages
<dpm> yes, that's what I meant, pages don't support them
<mhall119> jussi: things for other DE will probably be linked to in the "elsewhere on the web" sections
<jussi> k
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up!
<mhall119> dpm: we can probably just group them on the page, we can brainstorm after the meeting
<jono> ...a man with a bad case of the Juju...
<jono> ...jcastro!
<jcastro> WOO!
<jcastro> # Welcome to my Weekly Report
<jcastro> This week's report brought to you by Iron Maiden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2EjZ5lKkA
<jcastro> Short week as I was travelling last week.
<jcastro> ## OpenStack Conference
<jcastro> - Mark demoed Bare metal to deployed OpenStack. This takes about _12 minutes_. We also announced full OpenStack backports for their next 4 releases back to 12.04. Great show that is growing very quickly.
<jcastro> - Did a charm school with Clint, about ~50 people. Clint nailed it, best charm school we've had so far. 2 hours of questions and demos!
<jcastro> - Clint finished the SPDY charm, deploy it today! http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/04/17/want-to-mess-with-spdy-easily-come-experiment-with-it-via-juju/
<jcastro> ## Todo/Doing this week
<jcastro> I am going to UDS a week early so I am on a time crunch! Main problem is I haven't been getting enough volunteers for OpenWeek, any help here would be appreciated!
<jcastro> - IS says they should be able to fix the forums SSO problem on Wednesday. <-- s-fox
<jcastro> - Put the plenaries on the schedule (they are scheduled just not on the sched)
<jcastro> - Schedule blueprints for myself, coordinate juju ones with team.
<jcastro> - Calxeda and Dell demos for UDS
<jcastro> - Say "marbles" at the end of this report if you're paying attention.
<jcastro> - Other plenary follow up with derivatives, other presenters, etc.
<jcastro> - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek is behind, I need help getting people to do sessions; unfortunately mhall, balloons, and I will be at OAK. Any help here would be appreciated!
<jcastro> - All the stuff on my next/inprogress (see link below)
<jcastro> ## Other
<mhall119> cjohnston: you should do a session on summit and remote participation
<jcastro> - I am in UDS mode all next week, if you need something done, this is the week to bug me about it, next week I am in the land of magical juju charms and candy canes.
<jcastro> - My Trello breakdown: http://strapello.com/user/jorgecastro
<jcastro> STATUS REPORT ALL THE THINGS, Questions?
<jussi> marbles
<jcastro> :)
<jussi> :)
<mhall119> well at least somebody way ;)
<dholbach> marbles :-P
<mhall119> was
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jussi> jcastro: how much is missing from the open week stuff?
<jussi> and what exactly needs doing
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<balloons> 7 open sessions
<jcastro> I need 7 more sessions/instructors
<jono> ok, no more questions?
<jcastro> oh wait!
<jcastro> hey so I've put out like 3 calls for instructors, ideas for more?
<jcastro> I'm kind of becoming a desperate begging mess. :)
<jussi> jcastro: Im just attempting to get someone
<jussi> jcastro: voluntell !
<jcastro> rawk, I'll go whine to devel one more time I think and voluntell people
<mhall119> cjohnston: do a UOW session or I won't review any more summit MPs
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> daker: would you be willing to run a session about loco team portal, how to use it, etc?
<daker> ma
<daker> mhall119, ok ツ when ?
<mhall119> daker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek has the schedule
<mhall119> any time that's open
<mhall119> jcastro: next time, let's not schedule this during the design sprint :)
<technoviking> morning all
<jcastro> pleia pointed out there's a missing week this time
<jussi> hi technoviking
<jono> ok lets move along
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...quality is something that defines this guy...
<jono> ...balloons!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> the intros never get old
<jono> :-)
<balloons> just so you know jcastro QA is by far the most exciting thing going on this week :)
<jcastro> indeed!
<balloons> Met with QA team to review the cycle and reflect on positives and negatives. Did a bit of self-reflection on what testing processes went well and what didn't. I'm happy to hear feedback on your experiences with the calls for testing, manual app testing, iso testing, or any other testing imitative we had this cycle.
<balloons> Talked with elopio from ubuntu one about moztrap, played around with his test instance.
<balloons> Kicked off adopting an iso. The goal was to promote iso testing for this last bit of precise. Over 100 folks responded and agreed to do their best in helping test. This has been amazing.
<balloons> Fun fact -- I sent and recieved over 200 emails in 24 hours on the iso testing subject. Talking to everyone was a blast ;-) I'm glad I decided to go the email route -- I hope it was enjoyable getting a live connection to a person instead of just a wiki page
<balloons> If you haven't / weren't able to help with iso testing, remember there will be more opportunities to get involved next cycle.
<balloons> Looking at the top testers report, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers, we see several new faces in the top ten, and 96 different iso testers. This is a testament to those that stepped up and volunteered for iso testing.
<balloons> Blueprints and UDS planning has been in full swing. On the QA side we have several great conversations for UDS surrounding our tool adoption and strategy going forward, as well as continuing to reach new people and grow our QA community.
<balloons> Made plans to buy a new system so I can test more/better next cycle. (new hardware, yummy!) Yes all of you testers with multiple systems and big screens out there made me jealous, lol.
<jono> :-)
<balloons> Also recruiting volunteers for a QA session or two during open week. Heading to UDS early with jcastro and mhall119. I have the ideas, if you don't know what to speak about :-)
<balloons> ..
<balloons> crickets...
 * balloons wonders if he dc'd
<mhall119> we didn't know you were done
<dholbach> ".." is release team meeting speak for "I'm done"
<jono> yeah you need to say you are done balloons
<balloons> mhall119, that's always an easy answer, lol
<jono> we are not mind readers :-)
<balloons> I'm never done
<jono> haha
<balloons> sorry :-)
<jono> alrighty
<balloons> I will take questions tho
<jono> any questions for balloons?
<balloons> hehe
<mhall119> with the email thing, did you have to keep everybody in the loop with what everyone else was doing?
<mhall119> or was that not really a concern
<balloons> mhall119, no the iso tracker handled that piece.. but it was handy to speak directly to everyone about what was going on with the iso's and what the focus should be each day, etc
<mhall119> like, for my blogs on quicklists and keywords, I had people leave comments about  which app they were working on, to avoid duplication of effort
<mhall119> ah, ok
<balloons> yea
<balloons> plus I assigned them an iso, based upon what they said they would/could test
<balloons> that I think worked out very well
<dpm> jcastro, sorry, MARBLES!!!
<dholbach> haha :)
<balloons> we got excellent coverage that way, where we traditionally don't since everyone tests the more popular iso's
<mhall119> dpm: just now?
<dpm> :-)
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up!
<dpm> I was being pinged by somebody else and was in another conversation :)
<jono> ...a man swimming upstream and make them rock and roll in Ubuntu...this guy will make your software experience in Ubuntu 12.10 a good time for everyone involved...
<jono> ...mhall119!
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> * Brainstorming improvements for App developers for the 12.10 cycl
<mhall119> if you've noticed a theme, you're right!  We're going to make Ubuntu rock for app developers
<mhall119> * Refactored developer portal Unity docs to make them more prominent and accessible: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/
<mhall119> I'll be monitoring the traffic to see where we can improve getting people to the useful information
<mhall119> but we've already seen a slight increase in people looking at the Unity docs, and even more so the API pages, thanks in part to...
<mhall119> * Added API documentation pages for both 11.04 and 12.04: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/
<mhall119> so we now cover every version of Ubuntu that shipped with Unity as default
<mhall119> * Got with jbicha and bkerensa to collect documentation contributors for the 12.04 cycle
<mhall119> thanks again bkerensa
<mhall119> * Defined my objectives for the 12.10 cycle
<mhall119> very, very excited about what we're going to be doing in the next 6 months
<mhall119> * Started tracking upstreams to bring into USC
<mhall119> * Blogged about Ubuntu for App Developers
<mhall119> got a lot of traffic from that one, people are *definitely* interested in our app developer story
<jono> bring it!
<mhall119> * Helped cjohnston with some enhancements to summit.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> Track leads will now be able to create, approve and schedule meetings for their tracks!
<mhall119> * Finished and Published the new Unity contributor documentation: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> my gimp-fu is getting pretty good after all those screenshots and banners
<jono> heh
<mhall119> * Got Precise main and universe packages added to screenshots.debian.net
<mhall119> And finally
<mhall119> * Added sound menu example to hello-unity: http://ubuntuone.com/2usdghRU9SfugPYMOqZHqA
 * mhall119 is done
<dpm> I've said it repeatedly, but I love the new API pages
<mhall119> :)
<jono> cool on the sound menu :-)
 * dpm is also excited about 12.10 and app developers
<jono> dpm, totally :-)
<jono> any questions for mhall119?
<bkerensa> mhall119: no problem.... Still hoping for sumo in help.ubuntu.com ;p
<mhall119> bkerensa: yup, on my list to do
<jono> bkerensa, can you help lead that project?
<jono> bkerensa, mhall119 is going to be bery busy in 12.10, so help coordinating the sumo implementation for help.u.c would be great
<cprofitt> bkerensa: what is up with help.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> cprofitt: just evaluating alternatives to moinmoin
<cprofitt> ah,... cool
<bkerensa> jono: I would have to confer with mdke and jbicha but yeah that is something I am interested in Q
<jono> bkerensa, cool, could you check into it and let us know?
<bkerensa> jono: yep will do
<cprofitt> I know some of the forum guys are working on adding content so perhaps some of them might be interested in helping too
<jono> I am sure mhall119 can help support this work
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: ping
<jono> but we really need someone else to drive it
<jono> alrighty...
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Yeah I am the Forums Council's Doc Team Contact guy I guess
<cprofitt> bkerensa: cool!!
<jono> I will go last I guess...
<mhall119> cprofitt: we can discuss in #ubuntu-doc if you want
<jono> shorter week this week due to a week of conference work
 * cprofitt nods
<jono>  * Team:
<jono>   - Things are looking good as we wrap up the 12.04 cycle.
<jono>  * 12.10 Planning:
<jono>   - Lots of discussion with each of the guys about their respective plans.
<jono>   - Reviewed plans with other key stakeholders.
<jono>   - The 12.10 plan is now finalized.
<jono>  * UDS:
<jono>   - Scheduling is going ahead.
<jono>   - Coordinating various partner and sponsor requirements.
<jono>   - Coordinating the social events.
<jono>  * App Review Board:
<jono>   - Summarized various areas of focus for ARB optimization.
<jono>   - Working with the team to start focusing on these different areas and track our work there.
<jono>  * OpenStack Conference:
<jono>   - The majority of the week I was at the OpenStack Summit and Conference in San Francisco.
<jono>   - sabdfl gave a fantastic keynote, and the entire team worked well in delivering it reliably and on time.
<jono>   - Lots of other good discussions last week about our focus and strategy, and building good partner relationships.
<jono>  * Catching Up:
<jono>   - Back to work yesterday after a week at the conference and catching up with email and calls.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   - Working towards the 0.1 release.
<jono>   - We now have working packages and are getting our PPA in shape.
<jono>   - Our next step is fixing all remaining 0.1 bugs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments/+milestone/0.1
<jono> and that is it from me
<jono> any questions?
<mhall119> how's the unity integration going for accomplishments?
<jono> mhall119, it is done, we have Launcher integration and a hi-res icon
<jono> the Launcher shows the number of new verified accomplishments
<jono> I am not sure what other integration we will need
<mhall119> cool
<jono> probably quicklists
<jono> but that will be a 0.2 feature
 * mhall119 will work on a quicklist example for hello-unity
<jono> that would be really handy
<jono> hello-unity is what made Unity integration happen in Ubuntu Accomplishments :-)
<mhall119> :)
<jono> any other questions, folks?
<dpm> no questions here
<balloons> not I
<dholbach> I'm good
<jono> alrighty
<jono> lets wrap it!
<jono> thanks, folks!
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 24 16:00:50 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-04-24-15.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-04-24-15.00.html
 * balloons still wonders how dpm keeps his hair looking so awesome
<dholbach> ... and perfectly squeezed it into 1h :)
<balloons> :-)
<jono> Garnier Fructise
<dpm> lol
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> jono: Sorry I didnt even notice you guys were having a meeting :P
 * dpm wonders how being in Ubuntu so long he doesn't have any gray hairs yet
<jono> bkerensa, np
<jono> dpm, heh
<mhall119> dpm: they turn  either orange or purple, not grey
<dholbach> dpm, or still hair left
<snap-l> dpm: They just fall out
<dpm> hahaha
<mhall119> lol
<bkerensa> Aubergine or Orange :D
<balloons> yea, likely fall out
<bodhi_zazen> cprofitt: pong
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: #ubuntu-docs
<bodhi_zazen> Yes, forums are working on recruiting people to work on documentation, just tell us what is needed and we will try to accommodate
<jcastro> technoviking: you get the ticket update? We'll know the forums/SSO thing tomorrow
<jcastro> I hope it's "FIXED!"
<jcastro> technoviking: FYI they tested all the other stuff, it all works
<technoviking> no I didn't
<bkerensa> jcastro: What are you doing this Sunday?
<technoviking> coolness though
<jcastro> bkerensa: not sure, beach?
<technoviking> Thursday/Friday are good days for me to work on the forums if we can go live:)
<bkerensa> jcastro: ahh ok :P I was going to say if you wanted to beam into PuppetLabs over projector you could talk about Juju for a bit... we have about 40 attendees RSVP'ed but hopefully 50+ by end of week
<jcastro> we're sending someone
<jcastro> We talked to them at openstack
<jcastro> now that we have subordinates it's easy to integrate puppet and juju
<bkerensa> lol :P these are Ubuntu Folk... we are just using the PuppetLabs space for our release party
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> oh you mean the party, heh
<bkerensa> yes
<jcastro> bkerensa: wanna teach an openweek session?
<bkerensa> jcastro: not a chance
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> not even for a mug and t-shirt
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> I have spoiled you
<bkerensa> LOL
<jcastro> hey so
<bkerensa> jono spoils me better :)
<bkerensa> jk
<jcastro> imbrandon's working on the nginx charm, we should be able to just plop it in front of subway
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah? and you know lots of people love that charm
<jcastro> the guy who wrote it is weird tho
<bkerensa> jcastro: always
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://twitter.com/#!/rossturk/status/194590200943476737
<jcastro> nice! I just met that guy
<bkerensa> jcastro: that guy rocks
 * imbrandon perks up 
<bkerensa> imbrandon: you using the instant hipster app on Cloudflare?
<bkerensa> imbrandon: oh you want a Cloudflare shirt? or stickers?
<bkerensa> :d
<imbrandon> bkerensa: nah, we havent got it on cloud flare yet, just some nginx magic
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> and hell yea
<jcastro> should I cloudflare my static blog?
 * bkerensa I think I still have like five shirts in a box somewhere but if not I can go to their office in SF during UDS and grab some
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> bkerensa: you dident see my blogpost trying to bribe the cloudflare fellas for some swag :)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: oh? I know their Community Manager :P
<imbrandon> sweet, really, dude i'd love to see the place/meet them dudes
<bkerensa> imbrandon: You will be at UDS right?
<imbrandon> i'm a cloudflare junky :( ask jcastro
<imbrandon> yup
 * dpm calls it a day
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<bkerensa> imbrandon: well if you have a break maybe I can ask @eastdakota and Brandon (Their Comm Mgr) and setup a trip to their office in SF
<jcastro> imbrandon: we need to make bkerensa be the third charm amigo
<imbrandon> getting there saturday late,dont think in time to see jono tho
<bkerensa> its over by the Giants ballpark
<jcastro> I wonder if reposting the juju OSX client news on ubuntu's facebook will be useful, or just cause a flamewar?
<jcastro> discuss.
<imbrandon> bkerensa: dude, we just deployed again, and check this, this is ONE webhead of two only AND no cloudflare or anything extra
<imbrandon> This rush generated 25,661 successful hits in 1.0 min and we transferred 1.98 GB of data in and out of your app. The average hit rate of 414/second translates to about 35,796,365 hits/day.
<imbrandon> jcastro: usefull i think,imho there is alot of crossover
<imbrandon> many use both, and are used to seeing it now, its not like windows :)
<jcastro> yeah, screw the haters, I'll do it
<imbrandon> bkerensa: that was from like 30 minutes ago via blitz.io
<imbrandon> hitting the omg site with my new nginx configs
<imbrandon> :)
<bkerensa> heh
<imbrandon> oh and the uber cool part, was on that m1.small single webhead that did that, its load was 0.2
<bkerensa> jcastro:  do it
<imbrandon> :)
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day - see you tomorrow *hugs*
<imbrandon> later dholbach
<imbrandon> ohhhhh dholbach
<imbrandon> can i snag you for a half sec ?
<imbrandon> :(
<dholbach> sure
<imbrandon> k, one momento
<bkerensa> jcastro: you should make a Juju Coderwall Team :D
<jussi> jcastro: I recruited one session for you :)
<jcastro> jussi: you are awesome
<jcastro> oh hey imbrandon/marcoceppi
<jcastro> idea:
 * marcoceppi listens
<jcastro> "scaling webservices with juju, the omg!ubuntu story" as a session next week?
<imbrandon> gah
<jcastro> whew
<imbrandon> dholbach:sorry
<imbrandon> 11:39:03 < imbrandon> dhobach hey i've been meaning to catch you, my core dev is up in a few days or so says the email i got, but i havent got a change to email you
<jcastro> google drive is out today!
<imbrandon> 11:39:18 < imbrandon> what do i need to do to renew, there is not button like normal renews
<imbrandon> 11:39:24 < imbrandon> no*
<jcastro> thank you google for not ruining my thursday!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: sounds good
<dholbach> imbrandon, there should be
<imbrandon> ok i'll look harder then, i'm pretty newb with the LP ui
<jcastro> marcoceppi/imbrandon: Pick a slot yo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<dholbach> imbrandon, something like https://launchpad.net/~imbrandon/+expiringmembership/ubuntu-core-dev
<dholbach> imbrandon, there should be something in the email you got
<imbrandon> kk
<jcastro> marcoceppi: also I mailed stefano about taking over his lens launchpad stuff so we can fix it for 12.04
<dholbach> imbrandon, if not, ping somebody from the developer-membership-board (laney, geser, tumbleweed, micahg, etc.) to sort it out for you
 * imbrandon looks again real fast
<dholbach> :-)
<imbrandon> ahh great ty ty
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'm available 1500 UTC on the 2nd
<dholbach> now I'll need to rush out and take the dog for a walk before it starts raining
<dholbach> imbrandon, rock on! :)
<marcoceppi> imbrandon: you?
<imbrandon> and rest well, not long till you got to get on our schedule :)
<imbrandon> ummm/me reads backscroll
<dholbach> see you :)
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: thats cool with me
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we'll take the 1500 UTC
<jcastro> done!
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: we gonna co-do it ? i havent done a openweek session in a year or more
<imbrandon> kk
<marcoceppi> imbrandon: sure we can co-do it, we'll plan something out later tonight/tomorrow in the omg room
<imbrandon> hahahah OMG today couldent get better, this girl friend of mine just called from microcenter and asked did i need anything
<imbrandon> wow
<jcastro> good things happen when you deploy on time
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: sound sweet
<marcoceppi> jcastro: on time, 40 days later :)
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: yea i'm much better at the planning and then fielding q's to someoen, as its easy to see i'm not the best typer :)
<marcoceppi> :D
<imbrandon> i think the last one i did actually was on kde packaging , i think, it was some kinda packagin
<imbrandon> marcoceppi / jcastro : btw we should have a diff room we use for our "kings room" esp now with it becoming a set of charms vs omg
<imbrandon> :)
<marcoceppi> imbrandon: we can probably just use the #juju room
<jcastro> at UDS I am debating #juju and #juju-charmers
<imbrandon> hell yea, and i somehow got her to not only pickup the ssd, AND stop by the apple store, but "jokingly" agree to dinner tonight at melting pot, i should go buy a lottery ticket
<jcastro> one of them will be the cool kids. :)
<jcastro> too small to split though
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> the only thing i hate about #juju is it seems there is hotspots
<imbrandon> with like 2 or 3 groups of convos going
<imbrandon> cross talk, then there is none
<imbrandon> rince rep
<bkerensa> imbrandon: Melting Pot.... Mmm
<bkerensa> imbrandon: they have one her in Portland and one in SF too
<bkerensa> the one in SF is hidden out in the Marina District though
<imbrandon> so i say if we really REALLY want to test the charm out, after uds we have jono let us deploy LRL website via juju on the cloud and then him and sturart and gang anoujnce a full reunion :) hahahaha
<imbrandon> jcastro: ^
<jono> imbrandon, lol
<imbrandon> heheh hey man i gotta try, i miss LRL
<imbrandon> :)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: Jono should deploy his blog and severed fifth's site with juju
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yea melting pot rocks
<imbrandon> if there is one in your area, its the perfect place for a date night
<jcastro> yeah we need to fix up the official charm now to be omgbrandonish
<imbrandon> or just dinner, i love going there, i go about 1 a month or so
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I tried to take my fiancee there on her birthday but she refused even after I got reservations
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> she said it was too spendy but I do like the pot
<imbrandon> what!?!
<imbrandon> u need a new gf
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> lol j/k
<imbrandon> its really not that bad tho, it seems expensive but i normaly spend about 75ish + wine
<imbrandon> and for a date night thats not bad
<imbrandon> not sure if the prices are the same out there but yea, its arround 75ish for two + drinks
<cprofitt> 75ish + wine
<cprofitt> dude... I am a $12 kinda guy :-)
 * marcoceppi cooks dinner at home, spends $75 on drinks
<cprofitt> +1 marcoceppi
<imbrandon> right, its not a once a week thing, i'm a dbl cheese burger $1 menu dude too
<cprofitt> though I do not drink anymore
<imbrandon> but we;re talking hot chick date night :)
<cprofitt> imbrandon: I have three kids so spending money on dinner is a non-starter for me with the exception of once a year
<cprofitt> and that only works when we get a baby sitter
<imbrandon> heh my oldest turns 16 this november
<imbrandon> but the babysitter i got covered, "goto your moms house for the night " :)
<cprofitt> I still take 'mom' out to dinner... so she can't be the sitter :-)
<imbrandon> :)
<cprofitt> 23 years, 3 months and 6 days so far... and still happy
<imbrandon> sweet, that rocks man
<imbrandon> yea i'm not bitter with my ex, we still get along, sometimes too well actually for our own good
<cprofitt> yeah... few of us make good choices when we are young... but apparently I managed to make at least one
<imbrandon> and talk to her regularly etc, we just cant live togather or stay married :) i think if we could stay married but live in sep houses it would work out perfect
<imbrandon> but alas ... heh
<cprofitt> one of my best friends is the same...
<cprofitt> he and his ex-wife are best friends... but they can only deal with each other for about 3 hours a day
<cprofitt> and not in the same house
<daker> hey mhall119 should i email mariana ?
<imbrandon> its the kinda relationship where we truly get along great, and if we spend too much time in the same room we're both not in any shape to be seen in public untill some cloths get put back on, but if we're under the same house for more than 48 hours hell breaks out, but if we go home to our sep places we can spend 18 hours a day 7 days a week togather, its strange
<imbrandon> but we know how it is and try to avoid it, but the my daughter just loves it
<imbrandon> once or twice a year she wakes up to find daddy slept over "again" ... >.>
<imbrandon> so yea, no no there
<imbrandon> cprofitt: oh and its been like that for ohhhhh nearly 16 years now, but was only married for 4 of that, and i'm only 34
<imbrandon> heh
<cprofitt> You got married a bit earlier than I did then
<cprofitt> I got married at 22
<imbrandon> but yea, i got a buddy i went to HS with i still hang with quite a bit, we've even worked at alot of the same places and we do the same type work, he has only ever been with the same girl since freshman year in HS , and they are happy as can be and perfect for each other, i mean dont get me wrong i'm sure they have their moment but we all do
<bkerensa> cprofitt: WOW.... I got married at 25 and it lasted a year... Big mistake :P
<imbrandon> well i had a kid a bit earlier, we dident get married untill she was old enough to be a flower girl
<imbrandon> shhhh
<bkerensa> lol
<imbrandon> bkerensa: i learned a long time ago, dont blame marriage, everyone goofs, what dont kill ya makes ya know better for the next time :)
<jcastro> pleia2: I am travellling on the Tuesday that OpenWeek happens
<jcastro> pleia2: Mark's session is at 2100 UTC (it's just him the one day)
<jcastro> so we need a person to field questions for him
<jcastro> any volunteers?
<jcastro> You get to be Mark's emcee
<imbrandon> not only do peple got to be compatable but they both got to be in the right spot in their respective lives too prior , thats what makes it hard, and even perfect relationshios take a ton of work, as i'm sure any married man or woman in here can atest to
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I think it was chalked up as me spending too much time away from home hacking on php :P
<jcastro> Gold. Power. Rolexes. Fancy Cars.
<jcastro> You get none of these things
<jussi> jcastro: I can if no one else has time (so pencil me in)
<jcastro> cooh
<imbrandon> bkerensa: hahah i've always been blamed for spending tooo much time AT home hacking on php
<imbrandon> lol
<jussi> jcastro: please ping me before you leave on your travels, just to double check my calendar is working
 * jcastro nods
<pleia2> jussi: we don't tend to use classbot for Mark's sessions because it's a bit of a zoo, so you'll just paste in the questions, and you'll want to join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage :)
<jcastro> I will likely have wifi on the plane, but you never know
<jussi> pleia2: ok, good to know
<pleia2> we'll make sure you're added as a helper so you have +v ;)
<jussi> thanks
<pleia2> jcastro: is there a special opening session?
<jcastro> pleia2: do we need one? I don't remember if we do those still or not, heh
<pleia2> 13:00 is 6AM here, I could do that once but 3 days in a row is a bit meh :) so I need to round up some volunteers
<pleia2> just wanting to know how much babysitting the first instructor will need
<pleia2> if it's dholbach, he's got it, if it's a brand new person, we'll want someone around
<jcastro> we could just make sure the first instructors have done it before
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> I'll be around.
<pleia2> nigelb: all three days? :)
<jcastro> to do a session? EXCELLENT. Which one?
<nigelb> Noooooo.
<pleia2> I can pick up at 16:00
<nigelb> 6AM for pleia2 is about 6PM for me. SHould be fine.
<bkerensa> imbrandon: http://amziki.wikia.com/wiki/Netwars <-- I had hopes of reviving a game I developed when I was 16 but there interest in the end was not there and the cost of maintaining servers was too high
<pleia2> jcastro: I can do an Ubuntu Women session on friday
<bkerensa> imbrandon: when I created Netwars we were able to handle 14,000 concurrent users on two Cobalt RAQ3 servers on a horrible UUnet pipe
<jcastro> pleia2: slick! what time?
<pleia2> 1600 is best
<imbrandon> ahh pleia2 sneeked into the convo while i was afk,  o/ waves
<nigelb> So, it's 6:30 pm to 9:30 pm. I can be helper until 1730 or so.
<imbrandon> bkerensa: nice
<nigelb> 1730 UTC
<pleia2> hey imbrandon :)
<pleia2> nigelb: great, thank you
<jcastro> balloons: 4 slots left, need some HOT QA please.
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yea in my little bit younger days i did a similar quest with Ultima Online , we created a server emulator for it ( UOX3 and RunUO )
<balloons> jcastro, there's no way to read you comment cleanly
<bkerensa> imbrandon: oh :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: I know, heh
<imbrandon> with a similar fate but RunUO still lives on today in some capacity
<jcastro> you know what I love about the end of the week
<jcastro> errr, end of the cycle
<jcastro> it's like, Friday, but project-wide
<mhall119> daker: yeah, let marianna know you can't come
<pleia2> also, the beer
<bkerensa> imbrandon: yeah everyone who helped code or had access to the source ended up ganking my ticker though and it diluted the tick based game space
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa was not all so much about open sourcing his code back then
<jcastro> mhall119: wait, what, can't come to what?
<mhall119> jcastro: daker's visa wasn't approved
<jcastro> WHAT.
<jcastro> NO.
<mhall119> yeah :(
<bkerensa> jcastro: You need this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt_Qube
<jcastro> ;_;
<bkerensa> its mighty powerful ^
<nigelb> So familiar a feeling.
<imbrandon> bkerensa: heh thats what made us so big in the say was UOX3 was GPL, there was only 10 or so of us coders on it and we were getting close to the performance and feature set of the official shards run by Origin Systems / EA Games
<nigelb> :(
<cprofitt> wonder if such visa issues would happen if UDS was in Toronto
<imbrandon> that were huge Sun boxes in 1998or so
<cprofitt> not that the weather there is all that nice
<bkerensa> imbrandon: yeah... I had to sysadmin just to cover our bandwidth and server costs
<imbrandon> and we were on isdn and cable with workstatinos
<bkerensa> imbrandon: and once the code got out then donations stopped rolling in because people started spawning clones :D
<jussi> cprofitt: you are aware you can give the girls suggestions for UDS places
<jussi> especially if you know a great venue
<daker> jcastro, :/
<cprofitt> jussi: no... I did not know that
<nigelb> Vids issues won't happen for europe either.
<balloons> Montreal
<nigelb> *visa
<nigelb> But we skipped europe this time.
<bkerensa> imbrandon: LOL I remember having 300 people on a UnrealIRCD hosted on a cable connection in Australia!
<balloons> aussieland!
 * imbrandon votes for a UDS in Kansas City, right smack in the Middle of the US, its always on the coast
<imbrandon> lol bkerensa
<nigelb> I vote for asia.
<nigelb> Mozilla had a great event in Kuala Lumpur.
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I concur... Our servers were actually in the Historic Icehouse in Downtown KC
<bkerensa> :D
 * jussi votes for a finland uds
<imbrandon> we saved ALMOST all the commit history too, from about midway though using CVS till now ( e.g. about 12 or so years of commits ) at http://github.com/bholtsclaw in my UOX3 repo
<nigelb> jussi: I just shivered a bit.
<nigelb> :P
<jussi> lol
<imbrandon> bkerensa: nice, been there many times
<jussi> nigelb: the May one would be nice
<jussi> not too dark :P
<imbrandon> bkerensa: its the power and light now, but the oak tower blging is still there with all kinda good fiber
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> especially here up north...
<jussi> (light currently until 10pm)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I have never been to the icehouse but I have been to KC.... We used to just KVMoverIP in
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> bkerensa: and the google consumer fiber is finaly going live next month, wooot, 80MBit syncronous with 16 static ips to the house, oh and subsidised by the city so its only 65$ a month
<bkerensa> imbrandon: are you from KC?
<imbrandon> bkerensa: ahh was born and grew up here, yup, moved many places over the years
<imbrandon> but always come back
<bkerensa> imbrandon: so you have heard of Frankie Abernathy? :)
<imbrandon> and i'm here now for the last 5ish
<imbrandon> yea, seems familiar
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I developed and hosted her website after MTV kicked her off Real World :P
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> oh yea the redhead
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankie_Abernathy
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> imbrandon: UDS at Ameristar :P
<imbrandon> ahh yea, i've been doing web stuff way too long to even think about some of the projects, i normally just think of the last one or 3
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> jcastro: does SaaS stand for Summit as a Service?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> software as a service though
<bkerensa> :s
<jcastro> which is what summit is doing right now
<imbrandon> bkerensa: nah, kemper downtown at the hyiat or our near arrowhead stadioum in the cheifs clubhouses
<bkerensa> imbrandon: the one thing I dont like about KC is they have that highway you have to pay toll on to drive on
<imbrandon> SaaS, IaaS, MaaS, PaaS, we now need a imbrandonAAS
<imbrandon> :)
<bkerensa> IBMAAS
<imbrandon> bkerensa: bah you can skip that, but thats way out on the outskirts of town, headed to topeka
<popey> GaaS
<imbrandon> LOL
<popey> Geek as a Service
<imbrandon> perfect
<popey> maybe not :D
<pleia2> hahaha
<jussi> hahah
<bkerensa> imbrandon: you can skip it? Hmm it was the fastest way to get back to the West Coast (Liberal Land)
<bkerensa> The first time I saw Amish was in Kansas
<imbrandon> i did always like the sound of PaaS verus SaaS though, and they are essentialy the same depending on whom you ask, like Zend and their phpcloud.com is Platform as a Service, where as anyone else that does a managed scaeable PHP product like AWS beanstalk now does with PHP or pantheon etc , its all Software as a Service
<imbrandon> bkerensa: drive to KCI airport
<imbrandon> lol
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I dont like to fly much
<bkerensa> :d
 * bkerensa elected train over plane to UDS
<imbrandon> bkerensa: no aeriously tho when i drive to the coast from here i go north a lil bit to omaha and cactch 80 hwhy
<imbrandon> over to reno nv
<imbrandon> then down to taho and sac
<bkerensa> imbrandon: why would you ever go to Reno lol :D
<bkerensa> ahh
 * imbrandon lived in reano for 3 years :)
<imbrandon> reno*
 * bkerensa facepalms
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> my other exwife ( yea two, dont ask ) is full blood indian, Piaute tribe, from Pyrmid lake, near reno
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I guess it does at least have Circus Circus
<imbrandon> so we moved near her family
<imbrandon> after we got married and she talked me into it
<bkerensa> imbrandon: oh? my family owns property in Bridgeport which has a Piaute res just down the road
<imbrandon> yup, they are all over out ther, but still a small tribe, like 3k living members i think
<JanC> the first time I saw Amish was on photographs my dad made in PA when he had to go to the HQ of the company he worked for...  ;)
<imbrandon> dude Amish rock, i met a ton of them when i lived in Nashville, they were always comming into town to sell/buy stuff
<bkerensa> JanC: Oh? :D I didn't know it but Amish can ride Greyhound and stuff if they have to travel long distance...
<imbrandon> really weird, they look all old school but will alk tech like anyone
<bkerensa> oh and I saw some Amish drinking Pepsi in Kansas
<imbrandon> bkerensa: prob just a farmer, not many if any amish in KS
<imbrandon> :)
<JanC> in Pennsylvania they are "at home", of course
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yea the amish down there would pay drivers to take them arround, so they would get a van and like 5 of them would ride, so they wont own a vehicle or drive one, but will ride and pay someone to choufour them
<balloons> bkerensa, depending on the sect of amish, some adopt many modern practices, like driving cars
<imbrandon> and goto like gun auctions and farm equip auctions
<JanC> mostly using horse carriages, and the phone in a separate shack in the front garden  ;)
<imbrandon> and buy like a half mil dollar tractor at auction ,  with CASH
<balloons> yes.. the no electric or water to the house..
<balloons> but they have a phone line installed in a shack
<imbrandon> yup, some even have cell phones now, but its left in the phone shack at the end of the driveway
<imbrandon> and used there only
<balloons> but again.. not all are that way :-)
<bkerensa> I always wondered how Amish avoid birth defects with such "close knit families" and limit spouse options?
<bkerensa> limited*
<imbrandon> kinda nuts, yea but even the ones that are are actually really cool people, they just were born into and beleive a diffrent way of life even under our nose
<JanC> they aren't *that* limited, at least in PA (and maybe some other states around that?)
<imbrandon> bkerensa: its not the movies, they marrie outside, limited but they do
<cjohnston> jcastro: I like mine better ;-)
<bkerensa> JanC: I mean limited as in making sure they are not uhh marrying someone on the same bloodline?
<imbrandon> JanC: yea there are a ton in KY and TN near nashville area
<JanC> and there are several related christian "sects" in the area around them
<imbrandon> bkerensa: youd be suprised on how much of that is actually just generations of being taboo too, look at the royals they are far more inbred and still avoid the problems
<bkerensa> imbrandon: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-religion/1421049/posts
<imbrandon> its higher chances but not THAT much higher unless you get like nuts where you married your daughter for 3 generatinos
<JanC> imbrandon: if you mean European nobility, thay actually had lots of trouble with that in the past  ;)
<imbrandon> i mean dont get me wrong, its wrong in my views, but stricly talking genetics its not that bad, man was programed to survive
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amish#Health <-- ahh
<imbrandon> JanC: sure, thats what i mean as the example that they are far worse off and still not off the deep end
<imbrandon> bkerensa: just glancing at that it can be said for alot of ethnic groups though
<bkerensa> imbrandon: no doubt there
<imbrandon> like african americans have a tough time with sicklecell ( sp? )
<imbrandon> etc
<JanC> part of European nobility had serious trouble with haemophilia
<bkerensa> imbrandon: African Americans have some issues with sickle-cell
<bkerensa> diffent things for different folk :)
<JanC> and there were those that had differences in their set of teeth
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yea, alot do, its very common apparently
<bkerensa> Genetics is a very interesting science
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haemophilia#European_royalty
<imbrandon> but yea it was only another example of its not nessesaily the inbreeding if at all, a closed ethnic group of any kinda are gonna share many more traits than they arent
<imbrandon> good or bad
<imbrandon> no to say it isnt any part of it though, but i doubt the highest factor they worry about
<czajkowski> am pretty sure if this topic were in other ubuntu channels it would be frowned upon as we tend to stay clear of religion/beliefs in those channels
<JanC> and the lists on Wikipedia are actually very incomplete about the haemophilia problem...
<jussi> czajkowski: not really, as long as people stay sane about it
<bkerensa> jcastro: Pasta De Mango is tasty
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> hmm I wouldnt have thought it ok tbh. *shrugs*
<czajkowski> bbia later so
<bkerensa> jcastro: my cousin brought me back a stockpile of candy from puerto rico
<jussi> !o4o
<ubot2> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<imbrandon> and like i said ive met a ton of them, they really are normal folk, they dont wannna marry their 1st cousin etc etc normally, they are just of a diffrent mindset when it comes to personal use of electronices and machinery that isnt stictly a tool and for the good of many most of the time like a community st of tractors or the saws in a saw mill in the village
<imbrandon> czajkowski: sorry, dident think we were getting into religon really, but i agree we're way off topic, /me applogies
<JanC> hm, probably not really very on-topic here
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> my bad for bringing up the Amish :p
<czajkowski> I just think if a new person came here it's not really what we're about and they could be offended
<czajkowski> sorry folks don't like to be a drag either
<imbrandon> ahh no biggie
<imbrandon> we were getting a bit stray
<imbrandon> i just dident want to offend anyone :) wasent my intention with any :)
<czajkowski> imbrandon: I knows :)
<czajkowski> so somethign more Ubuntu like
<czajkowski> are folks going to or runnign a release party
<czajkowski> if so what events do ye do ?
<czajkowski> and have you got ten a pangolin ?
<imbrandon> not this release, first time in a long time
<imbrandon> but someone in my area did pickup the torch
<czajkowski> imbrandon: where are you based?
<imbrandon> Kansas City
<imbrandon> right smack in the Center of the US
<imbrandon> :_
<imbrandon> heh
<czajkowski> ah I've a mate from there long gone now but lives in .IE
<czajkowski> well he was born in .ie raised in Kansas and came back to >IE
<czajkowski> in .Ie we used to have quiz
<imbrandon> ahh
<czajkowski> and we bought a plush toy for the release name and would raffle it
<imbrandon> Ie ?
<czajkowski> very low key we'd get anywhere from 6 people to 26 people
<czajkowski> it varies a lot
<czajkowski> imbrandon: Ireland
<imbrandon> heh yea i seen on you pic that goes with the blogs posts now and then you have a or had a koala i think
<imbrandon> plush
<czajkowski> yup thats my lp picture :)
<imbrandon> czajkowski: ahhh , i should have known that ( Ie )
<czajkowski> the koala was easy to get
<czajkowski> the pangolin has been harder :)
<imbrandon> czajkowski: ahhh i new i rembered and associated it with your name , just couldent rember where )
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i always wanted a plush badger , since thats when i became a ubu member and ubu dev
<imbrandon> never picked on up tho
<czajkowski> it's the unirish name ::)
<imbrandon> now just a collection of penguins of all shapes and sizes
<czajkowski> yeah my bf collects them
<czajkowski> some are very cute, others are less so
<imbrandon> yea i had a few, then my kiddo go old enough to start "helping" me and my collection has grown over the last 3 or 4 years
<imbrandon> quite a lot
<imbrandon> normaly i'd, just see one here or there like a little glass one i liked
<imbrandon> and get it but not go looking for them
<imbrandon> i let her do the hunting , she has more fun at it than me comming home and yelling all the way to my desk, dadddddyyyyy i got somehingnnnnnnngnng
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> czajkowski: this is a year or two old, but you can see my growing collection of them back in the norner
<imbrandon> corner
<imbrandon> http://www.flickr.com/photos/imbrandon/3611467062/in/set-72157619497586600
<imbrandon> :)
<jcastro> ok quick lunch and then I'll announce open week
<jcastro> i've almost got a U1 guy
<czajkowski> imbrandon: nice
<jcastro> mhall119: hey
<jcastro> is there a way to query launchpad via the API to return a user's name if we give it an email address?
<jcastro> or cjohnston ^
<cjohnston> I would think so, but couldn't be positive
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> donde?
 * marcoceppi wants
<mhall119> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#people getByEmail
<jcastro> boo, launchpad.net/api should work
<jcastro> <3 ta
<technoviking> us.archive is being slammed, it begins:)
<jcastro> deb http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com.s3.amazonaws.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<jcastro> is the magic line
<technoviking> nice
<greg-g> they got a west coast one?
<greg-g> jcastro: ^
<greg-g> ;)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> just put in west-1
<jcastro> or west-2, which I think is oregon?
<cjohnston> your making archives on the fly?
<cjohnston> i assume another charm/
<cjohnston> ?
<jcastro> no this one isn't a charm
<jcastro> this is a custom thing by Ben to serve the archive out of S3
<cjohnston> what? no juju for jcastro
<snap-l> I'm shocked
<cjohnston> jcastro: is it that benificial?
<jcastro> cjohnston: yes, it's huge
<jcastro> it basically means you only pay for bandwidth
<jcastro> not multiple servers running on ec2 getting smoked
<cjohnston> you meaning Canonical right?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so instead of mirror servers + bandwidth you only pay for bandwidth
<jcastro> sort of like how I do it on my blog, except with the ubuntu archive
<greg-g> huh, it doesn't respond to pings/
<cjohnston> I use Cloud files for my blog
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/s3aptmirror
<jcastro> right, same thing, but xbox scale
<jcastro> and in every region
<jcastro> also ... amazon agressively CDNs files when they are popular
<cjohnston> cool
<jcastro> so theoretically, the mirrors should get faster on release day
<cjohnston> If I can ever get my stupid little box to run i am gonna setup a mirror at home just cause it has a few tb of space
<jcastro> I don't think IS is flipping us.archive and crew over though. :-/
<greg-g> jcastro: why not?
<jcastro> greg-g: from what I can tell releasing on this scale is so massively complex that even getting an answer to that is hard.
<snap-l> eh?
<cjohnston> exactaly
<greg-g> but I thought "amazon has it figured out" is the answer, right jorge?
<jcastro> greg-g: you convince normal IS people that. :)
<jcastro> anyway, all the AWS instances default to using those
<jcastro> but for you and me, putting in the deb line works fine
<snap-l> Why not use both?
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> I think that might be the plan
<cjohnston> I just use anl
<snap-l> there may be existing mirror agreements in place
<jcastro> but I don't think your local  mirror is going away just yet, etc.
<greg-g> cjohnston: ditto
<snap-l> there's a certain prestige to hosting something like a distro
<snap-l> or another major OSS project
<jcastro> ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu. :)
<cjohnston> greg-g: anl quite rocks.. its almost always 100% up to date, and its huge fast
<snap-l> Jorge Special. ;)
<greg-g> indeed
<snap-l> jcastro: I'm surprised it isn't jcastro.secs.o.e
<snap-l> So, if I run zsync, will I have the latest and greatest 12.04 to date?
<jcastro> yeah
<snap-l> or is there still another round coming?
<jcastro> or just run testdrive, check the box, and hit sync
<jcastro> oh, not sure, balloons?
<snap-l> rephrased: is this the final release?
<JanC> snap-l: you can't be sure about that until the final release gets released
<greg-g> snap-l: that was so close to "is it released yet?" it isn't even funny ;)
<JanC> I remember a respin-and-re-test cycle starting less than 24h before the actual release on one occasion, to fix a critical bug...
<snap-l> JanC: OK, just checking
<snap-l> greg-g: Shush. there's method to my madness. :)
<greg-g> :P
<balloons> jcastro, sorry..
<balloons> yes zsync will do it
<balloons> and testdrive, hitting sync uses zsync
<balloons> and it will also work
<bodhi_zazen> Is there an upgrade path from the live , desktop 12.04 cd ?
<bodhi_zazen> It is not listed here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<balloons> i have never tried to upgrade from the cd
<balloons> what i would do is boot into my current os, then add the cd as an apt repo
<balloons> then upgrade
<balloons> that would work
<balloons> i don't believe booting into the livecd and upgrading is supported.. I could be wrong
<balloons> certainly chrooting in and doing some fun stuff, you could do an upgrade that way
<bodhi_zazen> The proceedure for using the alternate CD is on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades, seems there is an upgrade script, I've not tried it.
<bodhi_zazen> I guess my (late) suggestion would be to include the option of doing a fresh install from the desktop CD and preserve home
<balloons> bodhi_zazen, it's certainlyu possible
<jono> balloons, we should plug a bunch of QA accomplishments into the Ubuntu Accomplishments system
<jono> things such as doing your first ISO test etc
<balloons> jono, yea we talked about that awhile back.. I agree
<balloons> I don't think we put it on the plans for 12.10 tho
<jono> no
<balloons> we certainly could :-)
<jono> that would be cool :-)
<jono> all it would involve is a Python script
<balloons> it's more the coming up with the what to measure
<jono> rightg
<jono> lets do some brainstorming next week
<balloons> k
<jono> balloons, jcastro, mhall119 fancy grabbing dinner next week too?
<jono> was thinking we could do a mini team dinner on Wed maybe?
<balloons> yum -- got a good thai place?
<jono> balloons, indeed
<jono> awesome Thai place in Rockridge, we can hit that up
<jono> mhall119, jcastro you guys do Thai?
<balloons> since I spoke up first I got to pick.. :-)
<jono> heh, wise
<jono> I posted to FB asking if people are excited about 12.04
<jono> over 500 likes in 3 minutes
<mhall119> jono: I assume you mean food, in which case yes
<jono> mhall119, lol
<jono> mhall119, yep :-)
<jono> jcastro loses, he is getting thai...outvoted!
<mhall119> you know what's gonna be nice?  Not having to do currency translations at dinner
<mhall119> I either way over-tipped or way under-tipped at Budapest, but I'm not really sure which
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-25
<pangolin> mhall119: 3.5% tip is more than sufficient, round down to 3% to make it easier to calculate
<mhall119> then I'm pretty sure I over-tipped
<pangolin> and never go back to that restaurant again
<jono> mhall119, heh
<mhall119> I'm used to 15% being the baseline
<jono> pangolin, sufficient for where?
<jono> I am a big believer in over-tipping
<jono> :-)
<pangolin> jono: I guess <sarcasm> didn't come through the ircs
<jono> particularly if you are a regular
<jono> pangolin, LOL
<jono> I was gonna say... :-)
 * pangolin worked as a waiter for 4 years
<pangolin> I never calculated what percentage I was given, just put it in my pocket and kept working
<pangolin> see, the owner/boss doesn't care about your tip. All they care is that the customer leaves happy.
<jono> right
<jono> pangolin, what kind of restaurant did you work at?
 * jono is a restaurant geek
<pangolin> Italian restaurant
<pangolin> When I realized that the boss didn't care. I also stopped caring about tips and decided that if I aimed for happy customers I did my job, the money just comes.
<jo-erlend> Hmm. I really wish Magnatune was on by default in 12.04. It's already installed, after all. Guess it's too late now, huh?
<jo-erlend> I really love that Ubuntu makes it easier to purchase software and music. But not at the expense of FOSS, or artists who share their music as CC but still would like to make a living. Need to be able to think two thoughts at the same time here.
<dholbach> good morning
<forestpiskie> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi forestpiskie
<forestpiskie> I would say good morning - but once again it is raining cat's and dogs :)
<quantal_quetzal> \o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> Daviey, hey - what's a good time today?
<Daviey> akgraner: Can we make it tomorrow?  Then mrevell and myself can be there.
<akgraner> perfect, what time and I'll send invites to you all and put it on my Calendar and blog we will be doing a live stream etc. :-)
<nigelb> Daviey: Are you already in CA?
<Daviey> nigelb: no, i was last week, will be arriving back on Sunday :)
<nigelb> Daviey: Crazy :P
<nigelb> OpenStack thing and back again for pre-UDS + UDS?
 * nigelb bows
<Daviey> nigelb: right
<nigelb> Daviey: Your sleep cycle must be awesome (as always)
<jbicha> dpm: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/ today?
 * dpm hugs jbicha :)
<dpm> awesome
<jbicha> mdke did all of the theme work
<nigelb> oh wow.
<nigelb> <3
<dpm> good work both of you
<dpm> jbicha, we should now make the front page translatable :)
<jbicha> dpm: the entire thing supports translations, it's just not on LP (yet?)
<popey> dpm: do you know who looks after spreadubuntu?
<popey> the translations seem quite broken, i get various languages as i navigate the site
<dpm> popey, no, I don't know. I seem to remember it was someone from the Italian team
 * dpm looks
<Daviey> jbicha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community still old theme? :)
<jbicha> the pages are index.html, legal.html, contributors.html, search.html & an index.html for each of the releases
<dpm> jbicha, I mean the front page of h.u.c, afaik, it is not translatable
<dpm> and e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/index.html
<jbicha> Daviey: that's RT ticket 19635, or set your theme to "light" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=userprefs&sub=prefs
<jbicha> dpm: if you give me an index.html.ca it will work :) (MultiViews is turned on sitewide)
<dpm> jbicha, yeah, but it will not scale to all of our languages :). What I mean is that we should put it up for translations in Launchpad
<dpm> so that translators can do their work the way they're used to
<dpm> and the docs team can collect them easily
<dpm> I mean collect translations, not translators ;)
<jo-erlend> does anyone know if the fix to the codec install issue on 64bit has been released yet? That is; when you want to play a media file that there's no codec for, the "codec installer" (I don't remember what it's called) tries to install codecs which can't be installed because of dependency issues.
<jbicha> ok, we can use the ubuntu-docs package for that, we have to figure out how to build html files with the translatable strings
<dpm> assuming they're static HTML files, we can use the script I created for the Ubuntu online tour at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ya-bo-ng/ubuntu-online-tour/ubuntu-online-tour/files/head:/translate-html/
<Daviey> jbicha: super!
<popey> jo-erlend: Daviey may know..
<popey> Daviey: bug 899001 - is that SRU0?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899001 in sessioninstaller "gst-install wants to install i386-version of codec packages on amd64" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899001
<jo-erlend> I _Really_ hope that'll be added before release. To me, that's a very critical issue as it gives a very bad first impression.
<popey> its unlikely to trigger a respin of the iso
<jo-erlend> the iso is done?
<jo-erlend> damn...
<popey> i dont know, you'd have to speak to the release team
<popey> #ubuntu-release
<popey> hence me asking Daviey ☺
<jo-erlend> I never really know what the difference between released and committed is on LP.
<jo-erlend> does release mean the package has been uploaded to the archives?
<jo-erlend> or simply that it's been reviewed and accepted?
<sagaci> released means people get it through the apt-get updates
<cjohnston> committed means that the code has been added to the branch, released means its available for public consumption
<Daviey> popey: err
<jbicha> jo-erlend: the easy way is to just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<popey> the super easy way is tick the box during install :D
<jo-erlend> jbicha, yes, but then we're talking about requiring assistance.
<popey> no
<jo-erlend> popey, that only works for mp3.
<Daviey> i think it's been missed.
<Daviey> it's not Fix Committed to the archive just 'upstream'
<jcastro> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/askubuntu-lens is now yours to give to mark tully
<jcastro> (I couldn't find his nick in lp)
<mhall119> jcastro: thanks
<mhall119> he's Teester
<jcastro> ah, didn't come up in a name search, oh well
<jcastro> hey since the old lens was put in USC already, what does this mean for the new version?
<jcastro> does it get like, re reviewed?
<mhall119> yeah, mark just didn't want to upload a new version when it wasn't his project
<mhall119> not it is, so now he can
<jcastro> stefano was glad someone nagged it
<jcastro> I need that lens to live
<mhall119> I'll talk to mark about uploading it for Precise when I see him online
<daker> dholbach, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150754667855141&set=o.274633539242449&type=1&theater
<dpm> mhall119, jcastro, nice to see you guys are on it re: the askubuntu-lens, it would be good to be able to reenable the USC banner for Precise once there is a precise version available
<dholbach> daker: I'm not quite sure I understand :)
<daker> dholbach, this what we saw at the night if you remember but i was closed
<daker> it*
<dholbach> ah, yes of course
<daker> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hassan_Tower
<dholbach> daker: first I thought it was http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koutoubia_Mosque and thought I had missed part of the history where a part of the building had collapsed :)
<daker> dholbach, no the view from the inside http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ4ZgSP_umA
<daker> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mausoleum_of_Mohammed_V
<dholbach> yes, now I can see it too :)
<popey> mhall119: is your blog running on a Commodore 64 in your basement?
<balloons> lol popey.. mhall119 has a ec2 micro
<balloons> stop reload spamming his pages and it works fine :-)
<balloons> dat burst cpu!
<jcastro> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers
<jcastro> I fixed that up a bit to make the names fit
<jcastro> I hope that format is ok with you
<jcastro> I was going for "THE HUGE WALL OF AWESOME" effect.
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> did you see the stats in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-April/000954.html?
<dholbach> the numbers of Kate and me differ slightly, but that's (I guess) some syncs from Debian uploads were attributed to the Debian folks although they never touched Ubuntu
<dholbach> still they're interesting :)
<jcastro> we should do what firefox did a while back
<jcastro> where they made that ad with contributor names
<jcastro> it was awesome
<popey> mhall119: should I just be able to "bzr branch lp:hello-unity && cd hello-unity && ./hello-unity" ?
<popey> if so, where do I file bug :D
 * popey finds a README
<mhall119> popey: you'll need to copy some files
<popey> done, works fine
<mhall119> :)
<popey> neat
<mhall119> popey: have fun
<mhall119> and if you do need to file a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hello-unity
<jcastro> we hanging out today fellas?
<dpm> yeah, let's
 * balloons gets 'that 70's show' theme stuck in head
 * balloons chants, "hanging out, down the street, same old things we did last week..."
<jcastro> hey dpm
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/2985/way-nicer-software-installation-than-we-have-now-should-we-do-this#comment4117_2985
<jcastro> we're going to start using this button
<jcastro> because it is awesome
<dpm> jcastro, nice!
<dholbach> so did anyone start a hangout?
 * dpm is glad his quick and dirty buttons start getting used in more places
<dholbach> if not, I can do it
<dpm> ok!
<balloons> i want a spanish themed one!
<balloons> go go go dpm
<balloons> heck, make it catalan!
<dpm> yes, that was going to be my next comment :)
<jcastro> dholbach: make one and we'll join!
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: I'm trying to think of a way to make the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-upstream-myapps title and description a bit clearer - especially with at least 2 other sessions coming up - how about "MyApps submission experience and expectations for upstreams" and in the description something like: "Review the current process and identify which parts of the documentation need to be improved. Also fi
<dholbach> gure out what specifically we expect from upstreams and which help the ARB can provide."?
<dholbach> also I guess it'd make sense to have this session towards the end of the week - when the other bits are figured out
<mhall119> dholbach: that's pretty long for the title, can we shorten that some?
<mhall119> well,  I guess it not any longer than the current one..
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ echo "MyApps submission experience and expectations for upstreams" | wc -c
<dholbach> 60
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ echo "MyApps submission process for Upstream App Developers" | wc -c
<dholbach> 54
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> damn geeks
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> "MyApps submission experience/expectations for upstreams" makes it 56 ;-)
<dholbach> or make it "ARB submission experience/expectations for upstreams" ;-)
<dpm> "MA"
<dpm> makes it two and it's MyApps shortened
<dpm> totally descriptive
<dholbach> yeah, totally
<dpm> :-)
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> dholbach: changes made
<dpm> "MyApps submission process review and assessment"?
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dpm> jcastro, argh, sorry, I've commented on the askubuntu buttons question without having seen that you had already
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> noise on meta is fine
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hey when you're not OMGing I think we should steal their widget for AU questions to put on developer.u.com
<jcastro> marcoceppi: dpm would like to get a nice question widget on developer.u.c
<jcastro> like, top questions in the tag and all that fancy stuff
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Yeah, I was just working on that now that we have another web-head in place
<jcastro> maybe we can just steal the one OMG used
<marcoceppi> probably
<marcoceppi> actually
<marcoceppi> that's a great idea
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> marcoceppi: push it somewhere too, so other teams can use it too
<jcastro> like, there's no reason we can't have community questions on the community page, etc.
<marcoceppi> jcastro: aye
<jcastro> then at UDS we'll hunt down someone from the web team and make then maintain it going forward, hah
<marcoceppi> \m/
<marcoceppi> OMG has been such a time suck
<marcoceppi> so glad its so close to being done
<greg-g> s/has been/is/ # there, fixed that for you
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<pleia2> night dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye :)
<technoviking> jcastro: soooo, are we fixed:)
<jcastro> he's finding out now
 * jcastro has been waiting with baited breath
<daker> mhall119, should i inform the travel agent too ?
<bkerensa> dpm: Your Online Tour Deploy instructions are wonk ;p
<dpm> bkerensa, oh, what's the problem?
<bkerensa> dpm: ./translate-html -t  ?
<bkerensa> does nothing
<bkerensa> dpm: ahh I see its actually two depths of that path... there are two translate_html directories in this branch
<bkerensa> but the command still won't do anything
<dpm> bkerensa, are you in the translate-html/bin/ as per the instructions?
<dpm> if so, what does 'translate-html --help' output?
<dpm> err ./translate-html --help
<bkerensa> bkerensa@bkerensa:~/Projects/Source/Development/12.04/translate-html/bin$ ./translate_html -t
<bkerensa> bash: ./translate_html: No such file or directory
<bkerensa> >.<
<dpm> you're using an underscore instead of a dash
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> >.<
<dpm> let me know if it now works
<bkerensa> dpm: yeah once I get the depends
<dpm> yeah, good point, I've just realized that
<bkerensa> oh no it changes my bash language to arabic
<dpm> just installing polib should do, right?
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> doing ./translate-html -t with the python-polib depend changed me to Arabic or some Middle Eastern transliterated font
<bkerensa> >.o
<dpm> hm, the script just does string replacements, I'm not sure how it can change the locale?
<bkerensa> dpm: it seemed to have just been a temporary thing
<bkerensa> once I left the path in terminal it stopped trying to replace my w's and other letters with transliterated stuff
<mhall119> daker: did the travel agent book your flight already?
<mhall119> if so, yes you should definitely let them know so they can cancel it
<daker> mhall119, yes before my visa appointment, i got my e-ticket
<mhall119> then yeah, they might be able to get it refunded to Canonical
<bkerensa> dpm: http://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/
<bkerensa> should be good to go
<bkerensa> although its taking a long time too boot :P
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, :O
<bkerensa> maybe its having a kernel panic :D
<dpm> bkerensa, yeah, it seems it got stuck in a loop
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> dpm: well its the exact source pulled from the branch :D
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, is it work?
<bkerensa> oh wait
<bkerensa> I figured it out
 * bkerensa makes some changes to paths
<dpm> bkerensa, it works here: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/12.04/en/ - have you tried using an SSD? :P
<bkerensa> dpm: yeah ahttp://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/en
<bkerensa> works too but why does it have to be en?
<bkerensa> then if people go to /tour they are going to see nothing
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, ok! it is working now!
<SergioMeneses> looks great!
 * bkerensa is just going to make a redirect from tour to en
<dpm> bkerensa, you can hack the html to change the need to be in en/
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> ok
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here, looking forward to release day!
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/ss4sv/ubuntu_openweek_24_may_on_freenode/
<jcastro> can I get some upboats?
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> hmm I've physio on friday morning @8am this wasn't my best planning with release party the night before
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/en/#surf-the-web
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> imbrandon: have you seen http://opensource.com/government/12/4/kansas-city-explores-civic-life-and-innovation
<imbrandon> czajkowski: not specificly but I am a part of alot of local groups including some that are doing similar things due to US being the Pilot City for Google Fiber to the House that rolls out this month ( already working and many speed tests already available publicly ;P )
<czajkowski> imbrandon: great
<imbrandon> but yea that Project has brought many many like this to the area
<jcastro> hah
<imbrandon> its great
<jcastro> I love how no one on facebook reads the article
<jcastro> it's like "openweek next week!"
<jcastro> "I hate unity."
<imbrandon> LOL
<czajkowski> right signing off for the evening, having dinner and a hot toddy and sleep and hope I wake up minus my cold tomorrow
<czajkowski> toodles
<imbrandon> czajkowski: thanks for the link tho, i will chack this one out a bit more, looks intresting
<imbrandon> :)
 * jussi waves
<jussi> just got home from a day at the pool, was Elodi's first day and well, she loves water!
<imbrandon> jussi: sweet
<jussi> Amazing, she will be swimming in no time. cant even crawl, but almost swims :P
<mhall119> jcastro: you need joey's willy wonka image
<jcastro> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3
<jcastro> I will be live on this!
<jcastro> (listen in vlc or rhythmbox though, seems buggy in the browser)
<balloons> I hears you!
<s-fox> Hello everyone
<AlanBell> bkerensa: http://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/en/ appears to be completely broken
<bkerensa> AlanBell: loads flawlessly for me
<bkerensa> :)
<AlanBell> what is it supposed to do?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Its a tour of Ubuntu online?
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/tour.png just looks like that, can't click anything
<AlanBell> chromium and firefox
<AlanBell> javascript errors
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Weird... You the first one who has had that issue so far :) and we have had a good 100 or so people use it :D
<bkerensa> AlanBell: http://i.imgur.com/sab7r.png thats what it looks like
<AlanBell> maybe they all use windows or something :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Do you know what the errors are? The Canonical guy who made it needs to put a bit more work in because I had to do quite a few hacks just to get it to work :D
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/tour.png firebug pic
<bkerensa> imbrandon: ^ cf goof
<JanC> stupid sites that pull in JS from all over the net...  ;)
<AlanBell> JanC: does it work for you?
<JanC> seems to work
<JanC> Firefox on 12.04
<AlanBell> that is what I am using too
 * bkerensa purges caches on all the geo servers and creates page rules
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> AlanBell maybe its the edge server in the UK
 * bkerensa just purged so it will take a few minutes to rebuild and globally propagate the content
<bkerensa> Hmm yeah working fine still for me on Chrome/Chromium (Beta Channels) Firefox Stable on 12.04 and Aurora
<AlanBell> this makes no sense
<JanC> well, it doesn't work very well (i can't escape from the dash?)
<popey> bkerensa: broken for me too
<popey> bkerensa: what version of the tour are you using?
<popey> i see no launcher
<JanC> hm, now the launcher is gone for me too
<JanC> it was there minutes ago
<JanC> and the indicators don't work
<JanC> seems like it's broken indeed
<popey> http://ubuntuone.com/6zJpdhrGaxLUTkfhfVw2gE  vs   http://ubuntuone.com/5z4KnEI3iDXPWzpJhWgu4R
<pleia2> I get the same thing as AlanBell (chrome on 10.04)
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yea i dont use them for any of their js, turn off all apps
<AlanBell> is it only broken for people called Alan I wonder
<imbrandon> let them do the rever that they are good at and thats it
<AlanBell> oh pleia2 isn't called Alan, that is OK
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: I get js errors too
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<dpm> happy release day everyone! :)
<dholbach> and the same to you
<bkerensa> gnight everyone and happy release day to you all :)
<popey> bkerensa: your link to the tour is broken in your blog post
<popey> bkerensa: you might be better off linking to http://ubuntu.com/tour
<AlanBell> there was this thing about loco teams hosting translated versions of the tour which I think bkerensa was trying to do
<AlanBell> but not translated
<AlanBell> might have been nice to update the tour to look a bit more like 12.04
<bkerensa> popey: http://i.imgur.com/38wxb.png loads here... but AlanBell had said issue earlier... Are you both in UK? Maybe its the UK edges having issues
<popey> i am in the uk
<bkerensa> Huh... well there is 57 people currently hitting the tour :P
<popey> that doesn't mean it works
<popey> bkerensa: i just asked a co-worker in finland to check it, broken for him too
<bkerensa> so far I think only you and AlanBell have had issues and I think it might stem from CF's Edge in the UK serving a old js file
<bkerensa> popey: what is the error message?
<popey> there is no error
<popey> i pasted a screenshot last night
<popey> 23:18:02 < popey> http://ubuntuone.com/6zJpdhrGaxLUTkfhfVw2gE  vs   http://ubuntuone.com/5z4KnEI3iDXPWzpJhWgu4R
<bkerensa> popey: now does it work?
 * bkerensa just disabled CF on that url path
<popey> nope
<popey> i still see cf references in the source
<popey> I'd rip out all the cf stuff and see if it works
<popey> 		<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.7.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
<popey> 		<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.8.17/jquery-ui.min.js"></script>
<AlanBell> I don't get how it works for anyone
<AlanBell> firefox complains about an unterminated string literal in http://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/js/guidedtoursystem.js
<AlanBell> line 27, col 60
<bkerensa> AlanBell: well that is the authors fault :P
<AlanBell> then it all falls apart, but that seems to be the start of the problem
<bkerensa> AlanBell: and now do you get that same error on guidedtoursystem.js ?
<AlanBell> yes, and lots of different 503 errors, something has changed
<bkerensa> >.<
 * bkerensa will have to have a look at lunch time :) but tis 2:44am and now bed time
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> ok
<dpm> it's broken too when accessing it from here
<AlanBell> where is here?
<popey> AlanBell: the internet, silly
<AlanBell> ah yes
<Tm_T> release notes aren't done(?) so they could be translated, not good
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> o/
<cjohnston> AlanBell: PM
<cjohnston> http://www.ubuntu.com/ <-- 12.04 is out
<czajkowski> thought that was just the tour
<czajkowski> al factoids and bots are still saying not out
<czajkowski> andno releaase mail
<cjohnston> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cjohnston> says Start Download Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit
<cprofitt> oh, oh... cjohnston I am getting a 'Site off-line' when trying to download
<cprofitt> thinking its not quite baked yet
<dpm> release mail is there!
<dpm> :)
<cprofitt> download site working now
<akgraner> cjohnston, Ubuntu 12.04 announcement just went out - Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) released! - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<mhall119> early today, but yay!
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> dholbach, perhaps time for some ascii art?
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> is quantal open already? :-P
<mhall119> jcastro: dude, OMGUbuntu isn't just up, it's still *fast*
<mhall119> \o/
<Pici> uhhh
<Pici> A few people have mentioned that the ubuntulinux facebook page says: "Ubuntu 12.04 is LAUNCHED!!! Get it here: www.ubunut.com"
<mhall119> Pici: yeah, and FB won't let me change it
<mhall119> thankfully that domain seems to redirect to ubuntu.com
<Pici> ouch
<czajkowski> aye someone tweets from ubuntu os with the misspelled Ubuntu also
<Pici> At least facebook posts and tweets are rather transient.
<mhall119> czajkowski: I think the FB and Twitter updates are linked
<mhall119> so it's probably the same thing
<jbicha> marcoceppi: now that you've got omgubuntu working, are you going to fix ubuntu.com too?
<mhall119> charming drupal is probably going to be much worse than wordpress
<jbicha> oh so we got rid of aubergine in favor of avocado? (ubuntu.com)
<mhall119> jbicha: after ZZ, we're going to switch the naming convention from <adjective>-<animal> to <verb>-<vegetable>
<mhall119> with matching theme color changes :)
<jbicha> holy tesslated technicolor
<jussi> hahaha
<daker> ha ubuntu.com is down :D
<mhall119> daker: IS knows
<mhall119> something it wrong in drupal-land, and it's causing their caching to fail
<mhall119> (from what I understand)
<sagaci> fine for me
<pleia2> it just came back a moment ago
<akgraner> Daviey, et al - Can you help tell people - I'm posting on G+ now as well - thanks!  https://twitter.com/#!/akgraner/status/195508411771797504
<Daviey> super
<doctormon> Does anyone else see "Put Ubuntu to the Test" "Help us make Ubuntu 11.04 the best release yet" "11.04 Beta"?
<doctormon> On http://ubuntu.com
<doctormon> Actually now that I look, it's got a download link to Ubuntu 10.10 too
<snap-l> btw: Thanks everyone for the hard work for Ubuntu 12.04
<sagaci> doctormon: nope, the new version here
<doctormon> sagaci: Refresh shows 12.04, must have been a glitch
<sagaci> yep
<jo-erlend> how can I see the number of subscribers to the loco mailinglist?
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: which loco mailinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg list
<cjohnston> your loco or the contact one
<cjohnston> uggh.. synergy is killing me
<jo-erlend> hehe :)
<jo-erlend> yes, I've used it while playing pokerth a few times, and then it really _has_ killed me :)
<jo-erlend> cjohnston, in this case, it's ubuntu-no@lists.ubuntu.com. It's administrated by ubuntu.no@gmail.com, which I have no idea who belongs to. We're very fragmented and I'm trying to perform some defragmentation. I guess, if it turns out that ubuntu.no@gmail.com isn't actually used by anyone, it won't be a problem to transfer the admin rights to me?
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: this question should be asked in #ubuntu-locoteams...
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. Sorry .:)
<cjohnston> the right people to help you should be in there, I don't know that they are all in here
<dholbach> dpm, could it be that yangmei is unhappy?
<jcastro> Protip: Amazon mirrors are fast: http://askubuntu.com/a/125252/235
<dpm> dholbach, what's up?
<dholbach> dpm, developer.ubuntu.com - sloooooooooow
<dholbach> czajkowski, in the last abstract there was 2* "grown" instead of "grow"
<dholbach> czajkowski, translations sent
<dholbach> might be worth sending both versions
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> thank you
<dholbach> de rien
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<jcastro> daker: around?
<daker> jcastro, yo
<jcastro> the ami browser still points to the beta-2 images
<jcastro> what do we need to do to have that show the final images?
<technoviking> Happy Ubuntu Day :)
<daker> jcastro, i think it's cached on the server
<jcastro> daker: ok how long should we wait?
<jcastro> or is there a way to reset it?
<daker> well not sure jcastro i think one hour
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> daker: it's been 4 hours I'm told
<jcastro> daker: I can ask an IS person to look around, any idea how they could do this?
<jcastro> like is it a script or something?
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 do you know how to purge the django cache ?
<jcastro> will telling IS "purge the django cache on cloud.u.c "?
<daker> jcastro, yes
<daker> jcastro, the app is on /var/www/cloud/cloudubuntu if i am not wrong
<mhall119> daker: depends on what you're using for caching
<daker> mhall119, here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kim0/+junk/cloudubuntu/view/head:/amilocator/views.py
<daker> mhall119, see the releasesTable func
<technoviking> help.ubuntu.com is feeling the load, trying to update wiki pages and it ain't happen:)
<mhall119> jcastro: marcoceppi: OMGUbuntu has been solid as a rock today, testament to your work
<dholbach> I had some problems with the admin interface :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :-D
<daker> jcastro, ?
<jcastro> daker: I passed that along to IS
<jcastro> waiting to see
<daker> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> mhall119: do you have time to talk to IS? I'm on a G+ interview w/ daviey
<mhall119> jcastro: about cloud portal?
<jcastro> ye
<jcastro> a
<mhall119> already on it :)
<jcastro> <3
<mhall119> daker: jcastro: can you see if things are better now?  I'm not really sure what the original problem was, but IS restarted apache to try and clear the in-memory cache
<jcastro> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<daker> mhall119, nothing :/
<jcastro> still shows beta AMIs when searching for precise
<mhall119> ok, can you guys explain the problem to me?
<jcastro> we need the AMIs to show the release ones
<mhall119> ah, ok, 20120328 is march 28?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: daker: are we sure the new AMIs are in the database?
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> my only understanding is they're out of date
<jcastro> I have no idea how these are updated
<daker> mhall119, maybe it's a firewall problem ?
<daker> mhall119, here is the code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kim0/+junk/cloudubuntu/view/head:/amilocator/views.py
<mhall119> daker: is the production code for the cloud portal really stored in kim0's +junk repo?
<daker> mhall119, it was/still there
<dholbach> mhall119, some of the best production code is stored in +junk repositories
<mhall119> daker: 'precise' in AMI, is that stored in the release field or the name field?
<daker> mhall119, name
<mhall119> daker: is this code part of the cloud portal deployment, or a separate deployment?
<daker> mhall119, it's a separate app that handles the ami locator the wiki stuff
<jcastro> mhall119: ok back, anything I can do to help?
<jcastro> sorry I had the site pointing to the normal AMI directories but people liked the AMi browser so they changed it back
<jcastro> so I didn't even realize we needed it updated for release
<mhall119> jcastro: in #canonical-sysadmin please
<dholbach> enjoy the celebrations every one - I'm out for having pizza with some Ubuntu folks
<dholbach> big hugs and see you tomorrow
<pleia2> enjoy :)
 * mhall119 head explodes
<bkerensa> bodhi_zazen: How long away is forums from the new look?
<jcastro> new look is done
<jcastro> it's the single sign on that's the problem
<daker> jcastro, it's fixed now
<jcastro> <3 daker mhall119, thanks guys!
<bodhi_zazen> bkerensa: we have a theme for the current forums, looks great
<bodhi_zazen> http://userstyles.org/styles/40915/ubuntu-forums-new-theme
<bodhi_zazen> it is available via ff plugin
<bkerensa> bodhi_zazen: is the upgrade to vb4 and transition to it by default still coming?
<bkerensa> :D
<bodhi_zazen> I hope so
<forestpiskie> ditto
<jacky> Happy Precise day everyone :)
<bkerensa> Tokyo Ubuntu Seedbox up :D
<jcastro> mhall119: hey so does mark tully have a PPA for that lens?
<jcastro> I am basically doomed without it tonight
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't know, I haven't heard from him
<mhall119> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/~markjtully/+archive/ppa has one build about a week ago, that's probably the newest
<mhall119> not sure if it installs to /opt or /usr though
<jcastro> I don't care where it installs, life is too short to care about unix
<jcastro> thanks!
<bkerensa> jcastro: we need a Ubuntu Seeder Charm :D
<mhall119> quote "Canonical representative says they don't care about *nix"
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> cyphermox: link me to your blog post about integrating resolvconf in ubuntu please, I need it. :)
<jcastro> and can't seem to find it
<cyphermox> nah, because it was Stephane's, not mine, just a second
<cyphermox> jcastro: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<jcastro> ah!
<jcastro> thanks dude!
<cyphermox> np. brb, need to migrate to the release party location to get the place ready
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> the response to 12.04 seems to be pretty awesome so far!
<balloons> vegetable lasagna baking away... precise all upgraded and fresh.. coding project open.. gonna be a good night
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, good to hear balloons =)
<balloons> :-)
<jcastro> balloons: I NEED MY +1 SUBFORUM
<balloons> lolz?
<balloons> it's not buried no mo
<jcastro> I think he's making the new one tonight?
<balloons> you want a cloud subforum?
<balloons> yea, he's manually migrating
<balloons> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=416
<balloons> looks so empty :)
<jcastro> awwwwww yeah
<jcastro> I don't like the cloud subforum
<jcastro> I'd rather see it consolidated with the server one
<balloons> jcastro, I "jo-no" about that!.. I like it
<balloons> bestest pun ever-ist!
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> nice one
<jcastro> that's a new one too
<jcastro> balloons: well, for the support venues it just splits things unnecessarily
<jcastro> like, you had #ubuntu-server, and then all the same people in #ubuntu-cloud
<jcastro> but only talking on one channel, so why have the other one
<balloons> right, makes sense
<jcastro> plus, we already say "We are cloud" so I consider ubuntu-server to be so cloudy that we don't need to say cloud everywhere
<balloons> less is usually more
<jcastro> well, except for marketing stuff but that's not my concern
<balloons> lasagna done.. so yummy
<pleia2> jcastro: not sure how long you're staying after UDS, but this opens May 10th :) http://richmondsfblog.com/2012/04/23/photo-t-rex-roars-over-golden-gate-park/
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> WHAT
<jcastro> pleia2: WHEN
<jcastro> article is wrong, that's not a trex
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> just in from the UK loco release party
<czajkowski> so much fun
<pleia2> the exhibit runs through October, they're open daytime except monday
<jcastro> ooh, maybe on the sunday before UDS
<pleia2> doesn't open until the 10th :(
<jcastro> ;_;
<pleia2> I'm thinking about doing a Zoo run on Saturday after UDS with people who are interested, it's in a similar direction (different MUNI tram though)
<pleia2> if I'm still alive :)
<jcastro> trivia night, bbl!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-27
<akgraner> jcastro, sent you the link to the interview from today
<akgraner> I'm fixing the description and annotations and I'll email download link to Daviey in the am sometime
<akgraner> I'm making it CC-by-SA so you all can just use the parts you want too
<jo-erlend> I still don't like situations as this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125791/ubuntu-11-10-not-suspending-automatically
<jo-erlend> it would be nice if we had some way of signalling that this is a bug report, maybe a good one, and that someone more experienced with that should make contact.
<bkerensa> omg label printing on ubuntu is easy... who knew
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> good morning indeed
<dholbach> hi bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> oh sorry I got lost in github
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> reading up syncing bzr with git :D
<bkerensa> czajkowski: How was the UK release party?
<czajkowski> good fun thanks
<popey> loud
<czajkowski> yes it was a bit loud
<akgraner> Daviey, jcastro - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3GYwGe552g - it's public now and I've added details to the description and some annotations
<s-fox> Hi komputes , how are you doing?
<jo-erlend> wouldn't it be nice to have a Unity Dash implementation for byobu? It would list your most frequently used commands, most recently used directories, etc. ;)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: IIRC, kirkland discussed that, not sure if he was serious about it or not though
<jo-erlend> mhall119, well. If two geniuses comes up with the same idea independently, it has to be good! :)
<jo-erlend> but I think that might be nice.
<jo-erlend> and indicators, of course.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: since it's all available on dbus, it's technically possible
<jo-erlend> yes.
<jo-erlend> I've actually been toying with the idea of making a GTK implementation for use with Gnome Panel.
<jo-erlend> might be a fun way to explore how they work in more depth.
<mhall119> gtk implementation of what?
<jcastro> mhall119: heh, nice work (G+)
<mhall119> haters gotta hate, fact checkers gotta ruin their parade :)
<Daviey> akgraner: eeek
<akgraner> Daviey, why eeek?
<Daviey> akgraner: video public :)
<akgraner> Daviey, yep - that was the purpose :-)  we live streamed it yesterday so it was public from the first minute
<akgraner> Daviey, do you not want it public - if so tell me now before I blog it
<Daviey> akgraner: no, it's fine :)
<akgraner> ok :-)
<akgraner> whew
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> don't worry me like that :-P
<akgraner> Daviey, remember I'm fragile
<akgraner> Daviey, also where ever you were sitting yesterday is like the perfect background.  That should be printed to just hang behind people.
<paultag> hahaha, oh man
<paultag> I needed a good laugh
<jcastro> ooh, we demo daying today?
<paultag> akgraner: you're anything but fragile :)
<akgraner> paultag, dude let me live in my fantasy world for a few minutes :-P
<akgraner> paultag, you remind me of my kids; they "keep it real"  as well.
<paultag> akgraner: I am still pretty young :)
<akgraner> too funny   - well back to work for me - thanks for the laugh - Daviey I'll get you the link to the blog when it's ready - were you able to pull the video from my people page yet?
<akgraner> I'll delete it from there once I know you all have it
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, team call time?
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119 yup, team call!
<jcastro> woo!
<balloons> woot!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid
<dpm> jono, I'll be 2 mins. It seems kernel update == webcam not working :/
<dpm> rebooting, brb
<komputes> delayed hi s-fox , good good. had a great release party last night.
<balloons> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9b3d9438d601bc2d4f24e96f1eee8d7989ec0edd?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<jono> mhall119, just responded to Jan's G+ thread
<mhall119> jono: I'm sure that'll settle things :)
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> take some time to celebrate the release :)
<dholbach> xwax just got the ability to display (and sort by) BPM data, so I'll play around with that a bit: http://www.pogo.org.uk/~mark/tmp/xwax-bpm.png :-)
<dholbach> see you!
<Pendulum> IdleOne: so are you going to be quetzal next?
 * mhall119 just got Jan Wildeboer to publicly state that Fedora has forked Gnome.  My work here is done.
<IdleOne> Pendulum: someone else has that nick
<IdleOne> I think I'll stick with this one for now
<Pendulum> fair enough
<IdleOne> I was thinking of maybe using PendulumToo
<Pendulum> haha
<IdleOne> but that might cause confuzzles
<mhall119> IdleOne: how about QuantalOne?
<IdleOne> nah
<mhall119> IdleQuetzal?
<IdleOne> got over 4000 highlights this past cycle. think I need a break
<mhall119> lol
<s-fox> jcastro http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/2012/04/ubuntu-forums-monthly-report-april-2012/
<IdleOne> mhall119: btw that stat was just for #ubuntu I didn't count all the other channels I am in
<jcastro> s-fox: cool, I'll G+ it
<jcastro> s-fox: will this hit planet?
<s-fox> You better believe it :)
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> cprofitt has been a member for a while now right?
<jcastro> balloons: your boy effenberg is on that list!
<s-fox> jcastro,  we'll still do the wiki monthly report , but this seemed a bit more fun :)
<pleia2> s-fox: nice! added it to UWN :)
<s-fox> jcastro,  pleia2  Thanks :)
<jono> jcastro, lets do the G+ thang
<jono> and balloons, did you want to join
<jono> ?
<balloons> sure.. wrangle us up a hangout partner
<jcastro> YEP
<jacky> s-fox: you installed Ubuntu on your laptop yet? :P
<jo-erlend> I thought I'd make a complete demo from install to desktop. For that, I need to simulate having a Windows install. Will Ubiquity handle this the same way if I just have an NTFS partition?
<s-fox> jacky, No, I need to back up my data
<s-fox> I haven't used ubuntu since unity wasn't polished. It sort of put me off. It will be good to see for myself how it is now,
<jcastro> jono: says I'm not invited
<jono> jcastro, balloons oops, try now
<jo-erlend> s-fox, oh! I envy you :)
 * balloons not seeing it
<s-fox> jo-erlend,  I don't think i understand
<jo-erlend> s-fox, you'll be impressed. :)
<s-fox> jo-erlend,  I have been known to be happy sitting in a cli only environment. It it uses more than 50mb ram i will be upset :)
<jo-erlend> s-fox, when you live with it during development, you loose the ability to experience the "WOW" that others do when they see it for the first time. :)
<balloons> jono, jcastro g+ shows nothing on etheir of you
<jono> balloons, try again
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<cjohnston> jcastro: are we usign guidebook/
<s-fox> OMG - I'm on planet ubuntu again. \o/
<jcastro> cjohnston: no clue, mhall119?
<mhall119> jcastro: I passed the info along when requested, but haven't heard anything
<cjohnston> can I say no and just use the mobile theme
<mhall119> does the mobile theme work now?
<cjohnston> can we please follow up quickly? I don't want to fix bugs that we arent going to use
<cjohnston> AFAIK
<cjohnston> please try it
<cjohnston> the more that try it the better
<s-fox> BBL.
<jono> jcastro, balloons ok I just talked to Michael, he is confirmed to be IS POC for the Forums Council, and has agreed to have a monthly call
<jono> jcastro, balloons I am going to email the forums council and copy you in, can you please coordinate this monthly call with everyone?
<balloons> jono, not a problem
<bkerensa> mhall119: LoCo.u.c has been throwing this a lot when people try to rsvp for events " An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname)."
<bkerensa> I have had probably five people so far tell me they cannot register at all
<cjohnston> bkerensa: i have posted to the bug what they need to do
<bkerensa> cjohnston: do you have a bug #?
<cjohnston> bkerensa: it atleast for 3 or 4 of them were people who had just joined launchpad, and hadnt joined a loco team
<cjohnston> no
<bkerensa> oh k
<bkerensa> so they have to be a part of our loco? :)
<cjohnston> i dont remember.. but it was a few things to try
<cjohnston> i dont believe anyone has responeded
<cjohnston> saying they tried them
<jono> jcastro, balloons email sent
<jcastro> <3
<mhall119> bkerensa: they don't have to be part of your loco, they just have to have a launchpad profile
<bkerensa> mhall119: ok I will check and see if they had one or not
<mhall119> and that profile has to be synced with single signon, which can sometimes take a while
<bkerensa> ^ lol
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> mhall119: the ones I saw had created an account and tried logging in within an hour
<mhall119> yeah, I don't know how often SSO syncs with LP, but I would imagine it's on the order of hours rather than days
<jono> lunch
<jono> brb
<balloons> pleia2, so, I failed to get my clipper card on time -- is there somewhere in the airport to buy one on the spot?
<pleia2> balloons: yeah, the terminals have information booths where you can buy them
<balloons> awesome.. ;-0
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/PublicTransit#Clipper_Card has a picture of one
<pleia2> balloons: SFO?
<balloons> WOW
<balloons> lololol
<balloons> I'm staring at that page and that pic pleia2
<pleia2> :)
<balloons> I now see the third bullet line
<balloons> SFO airport has information booths where you can pick Clipper cards up and add cash to them
<balloons> i seriously scoured that page looking for that info
 * pleia2 went on reconnaissance mission last time she was at the airport
<mhall119> pleia2 rocks
<mhall119> California LoCo team is the second best LoCo team ever!
<cjohnston> hehe
<balloons> mhall119, 6-^
 * balloons fatfingers ftw
<mhall119> lol
<cjohnston> bkerensa: Talking to ISD I am told it is ebcause they dont check the box saying that ltp can have their nickname
<cjohnston> can you have someone try that please
<bkerensa> cjohnston: sure will do
<cjohnston> ty
<bkerensa> cjohnston: yeah that fixed it
<cjohnston> bkerensa: ty
<cjohnston> would you mind commenting that on the bug
<cjohnston> im swamped right now
<bkerensa> cjohnston: sure I will
<cjohnston> ty
<bkerensa> whats the project name so I can find the bug #
<cjohnston> loco-team-portal
<cjohnston> i think its the newest reported bg
<cjohnston> bug
<forestpiskie> jcastro: well I would never have found that metapackage info - thanks :)
<jcastro> me either
<jcastro> man dude, I am pretty sure he fixed that like 2 years ago or something like that
<forestpiskie> lol
<jcastro> I had no idea the official wiki had that either
<jcastro> no wonder everyone was confused
<forestpiskie> :)
<forestpiskie> I hope you noticed I edited my answer before you did so as not to spread falsehood :p
<jcastro> shrug
<jcastro> it's all teamwork bro
<forestpiskie> too true
<jcastro> bummer when we fix things like that and then never tell people, heh
<forestpiskie> I've got wiki on thebrain at the moment with getting the tutes'n'things ovber to the wiki
<forestpiskie> yea - I have never seen that written anywhere
<jcastro> I should blog it
<forestpiskie> the last thing of ' that' sort was either you or jono with the /home partition business
<jcastro> but then people won't believe me
<forestpiskie> ha ha ha
<jcastro> I was arguing with some guy on reddit last night over seperate /home partitions
<forestpiskie> long time since I bothered - perhaps 8.04 or so
<jcastro> it's awesome because Evan tells people all the time
<jcastro> and no one believes him
<jcastro> "screw you guy who wrote it, you're wrong!"
<forestpiskie> but I try to get that across on the forum given the chance
<forestpiskie> yea - such is life ...
<forestpiskie> jcastro: must say I'm quite enjoying posting on askubuntu - didn't think I would :)
<jcastro> timestamp: Wed 2008-06-25 12:11:46 +0200
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> that was fixed 4 years ago
<jcastro> hah, I am lol'ing how this whole time no one realized this
<forestpiskie> home or metapackage?
<forestpiskie> aah the metapackage thing then :D
<jcastro> the metapackage
<jcastro> imbrandon: how many heads did we peak at?
<jcastro> akgraner: around?
<jcastro> jono: doing anything right this minute?
<jcastro> I HAVE IDEAS
<jono> jcastro, about to head to the dentist
<jono> what ideas?
<cjohnston> scary
<jcastro> jono: oh, well maybe when you come back I was thinking
<jcastro> let's do a hangout
<jcastro> just like, a friday afternoon talk about 12.04
<jono> cool
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> and invite everyone
<jcastro> like, impromptu ask bacon
<jcastro> but with all of us
<jono> jcastro, lets do it when I get back
<jono> should be back at 2pm or so
<jcastro> and we'll basically talk about 12.04
<jcastro> swap stories
<jono> bring it!
<jcastro> cool user things, etc.
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> get akgraner to do a hangout on air
<jcastro> dude i am spent today, I wanna share with the planet
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jcastro> Something fun!
<jono> cool
<jono> back soon! :-)
 * jcastro plonks amber
 * jcastro tosses stuffed "HP cloud" swag at akgraner 
 * jcastro tosses prototype ARM boards in akgraner's general direction
<cjohnston> toss stuff here too
<pleia2> cjohnston: think you could install ntp on the classbot server? (it's running a bit fast)
<cjohnston> ntpdate right?
<pleia2> no, ntp
<cjohnston> kk
<cjohnston> ntpdate is installed, tis why i asked
<pleia2> ntpdate is a command you run manually, ntp is the ntp daemon
<pleia2> yeah, I logged in to check :)
<cjohnston> its installed
<cjohnston> gotcha
<pleia2> thank you
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> looks like its 1.5 to 1.75 minutes fast am I right?
<pleia2> yeah
<atsi> hi can in have a program like us vodafone mobile broadband manager im ubuntu?
<cjohnston> If someone creates it
<jcastro> cjohnston: run ntpdate first to set the clock, and then ntp just installs the daemon that keeps the clock right
<cjohnston> pleia2: I believe its update
<cjohnston> d
<pleia2> cjohnston: looks good, thanks :)
<cjohnston> np
<jcastro> akgraner: around?
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> back
<jono> I cancelled
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> I can't find Amber
<jcastro> but if she drops by we should do it
<jcastro> jono: so I was thinking, the friday after release
<jcastro> we call it "The Ubuntu Listening Party"
<jcastro> like bands do with a new record
<jono> cool :-)
<jcastro> have engineers popping in throughout the day
<jcastro> answer user questions, etc.
<jcastro> basically your Jono ustream thing
<jcastro> but ++'ed
<jono> right
<jcastro> man, why didn't I think of this before today
<akgraner> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> I think jono is on a call
<jcastro> but it likely won't last too long
<akgraner> jcastro, ok
<akgraner> want me to get it all set up?
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> then we'd just have to give people the youtube URL right?
<akgraner> yep
<jcastro> and then just ask them to interact with us via #ubuntu on twitter and G+
<akgraner> one sec and I'll invite you
<jcastro> to like ask questions and stuff
<akgraner> yeppers
<jcastro> popey: you about?
<jcastro> pleia2: around?
<pleia2> mhmm
<jcastro> let's do an impromptu release G+ hangout and stream it
<jcastro> we can talk about stuff, etc.
<pleia2> ok, but I don't have a camera here so it's voice only on my end
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> it'll be like Chelsea Lately, but for ubuntu!
<balloons> jcastro, stream it!
<jcastro> we are!
<jcastro> but I need to find people to invite first
 * pleia2 digs microphone out of mess-that-is-desk
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> bkerensa: how about you?
<jcastro> got a headset handy?
<bkerensa> sure why not
<bkerensa> yeah
<jcastro> cjohnston: yo yo, wake up
<jcastro> grab a headset!
<cjohnston> I don't have a connection for a.hangout
<bkerensa> jcastro: do you have a url for it
<jcastro> bkerensa: she sent you an invite
<jcastro> jono: ok we're all set!
<pleia2> er, so.. hangout?
<jcastro> it's up
<jcastro> did you get the invite?
<jcastro> akgraner: ^
<pleia2> can I get an invite?
<akgraner> http://www.youtube.com/user/AmberGraner?feature=mhee
<akgraner> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100254004947968890609/posts
<akgraner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ&list=UU1wVYZ7Md7qNvMnLraQIJeQ&index=1&feature=plcp
<jono> ok one sec
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: ping
<s-fox> Thanks for the +1 jcastro, just added google+ to the share option on my blog posts.
 * pleia2 back to work!
<pleia2> thanks all
<cjohnston> work? whats that
<jcastro> <3
<cjohnston> says the guy who doesn't currently know how many jobs he has
<s-fox> i was busy all day at work procrastinating. <3 Fridays
 * nlsthzn is currently @ work >.>
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I sent you the email after we spoke correct?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: idk I will have to check in a few
<cjohnston> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Why is my LinkedIn request for the Official Ubuntu Members taking so long? (Just curious)
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: because a guy who is no longer involved in Ubuntu is the admin for it
<bkerensa> so it can take a month or two
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> or longer
<MrChrisDruif> So....why is he admin?
<MrChrisDruif> Shouldn't that be changed somehow?
<cjohnston> he would have to give it up
<MrChrisDruif> At least to someone who is involved in Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: Ask the CC?
<MrChrisDruif> Good idea
<pleia2> he offered it to me but I don't have time (or linked-in fu), I can follow up with him if you want
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: We have people who run the Official Subreddit on Reddit who are not involved in Ubuntu and sometimes enforce the CoC
<bkerensa> pleia2: I used LinkedIn a lot
<bkerensa> use*
<pleia2> bkerensa: want me to ask him to pass it to you?
<MrChrisDruif> What a difference a letter makes
<bkerensa> pleia2: sure
<pleia2> ok, will do
<cjohnston> probably best if the whole CC can be added as admins
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<pleia2> cjohnston: please no
<bkerensa> ^
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> we are too busy
<bkerensa> more work for our overburned CC
<bkerensa> : burdened*
<pleia2> leadership != do everything
<pleia2> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hurray for progress ^_^
 * MrChrisDruif loves getting things done =D
<MrChrisDruif> On a completely different note: Who is going to The Avengers tomorrow?
<jcastro> akgraner: get us VANHOOF!
<akgraner> jcastro, on it
<czajkowski> kiko rocks
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ohai
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> jcastro, are you happy now :-)
<jcastro> <3
<akgraner> jcastro  - I gotta run in like 20 minute gotta go pick Pete up :-) but I think it will still stream if I drop off  hangout
<slangasek> man, you and your bluetooth problems
<slangasek> that's a pulseaudio problem
<slangasek> harrass the desktop team instead ;)
<cjohnston> jcastro: who is making the morning roundtable meetings?
<cjohnston> they probably need to be done since stuff is being scheduled
<Amoz> oh hai cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> hey Amoz
<bkerensa> slangasek: mtp says its not pulseaudio
<bkerensa> slangasek: he thinks it is bluez
<slangasek> mtp?
<slangasek> is that cyphermox?
<s-fox> Hey jono, thanks for the email.
<jono> np s-fox
<s-fox> we've just had a comment on an old launchpad bug that starts with something like "i assume the update is completed now", lol :D
<Jen> s-fox: haha
<s-fox> The bug is nearly 2 years old Jen :)
<Jen> Oh dear
 * nlsthzn was wondering about that mail?!
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> that was awesome!!!
<jcastro> akgraner: ^^^
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah thats cyphermox
<jcastro> how long does it take to get it into video?
<bkerensa> slangasek: he said it needed to go to bluez but I have no idea how their bug reporting works ;P
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, bluez or pulseaudio, but not a hardware bug AFAICS given that you successfully paired
<akgraner> about 24 hours
<slangasek> but maybe I'm wrong
<s-fox> nlsthzn,  i replied, short and concise
<akgraner> it renders in google's cloud
<jcastro> akgraner: woo!
<jcastro> that was sweet
<jcastro> we're def doing that again
<nlsthzn> s-fox: k, cool :)
<akgraner> I'll send you the link when it's ready
<akgraner> off to get Pete now
<jcastro> with like, different people dropping in and out over the day
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> jcastro, happy to set it
<jcastro> not bad for last minute!
<akgraner> just let's plan in advance for next week :-)
<akgraner> laters
<bkerensa> slangasek: well maybe you can have a look on Sunday? :)
<slangasek> I suppoooooose
<slangasek> if I'm not drinking too much free beer
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Somehow I think I am going to end up having to supplement the amount of pizza and keg of beer we will have
<bkerensa> :D
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: hey
<pleia2> bkerensa: MTecknology is the fellow who currently runs the linkedin page, he said he'd send you a message to walk you through the process he uses for handling the group
<bkerensa> pleia2: sounds good
<jono> anyone want to help me test a PPA?
<jono> jcastro, want to be my victim?
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: does bug #922819 still cause you problems?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922819 in summit "When trying to login using my LaunchPad account I'm told it's already in use" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922819
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<bkerensa> pleia2: ok I am good to go on linkedin and OMG are there a lot of pending requests
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> glad we got that sorted :) thanks for handling this
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-28
<bkerensa> pleia2: this process might be uhh not the best because when people lose membership how do we handle such?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Queue down
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: as with most things surrounding ubuntu membership, we don't have formal processes for removing people from resources after they let their membership lapse
<bkerensa> kk
<pleia2> for irc cloaks the IRCC reviews them once a year or so, the CC does a similar thing for ubuntu planet every couple of years
<pleia2> but I don't think it's a big deal really
<bkerensa> well I should get e-mails for requests now and will address the requests in a timely fashion and inform the CC if my ability to do so changes
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa runs off to Home Depot now
<IdleOne> actually the IRCC has been doing a ongoing search and destroy so to say since the last election
<pleia2> IdleOne: ah, good to know :)
<IdleOne> but it is a long slow process from what I can see because you can't always get in touch with people
<pleia2> plus there's people like pleia2 whose cloak doesn't match her lp profile
<IdleOne> that too
<jcastro> akgraner: looks like the video rendered!
<pleia2> woo, I am a white square \o/
<pleia2> I need to get a webcam :)
<IdleOne> you pull the white square off well
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: Not anymore
<forestpiskie> good day IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey forestpiskie. Good day :]
<IAmNotThatGuy> piskie is not in BT
<forestpiskie> piskie is not
<IAmNotThatGuy> Any reasons?
<forestpiskie> 2 secs
<forestpiskie> yea I have but I don't think this is the place for dirty washing ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> :o
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: thanks
<cjohnston> mhall119: would it be possible to create something that when you right click on Chromium in Unity that you can pick what user profile you want to open under?
<mhall119> Chromium has user profiles?
<cjohnston> I think that's what they call them
<cjohnston> Settings > Personal Stuff > Users
<mhall119> cjohnston: looks like maybe, but you'd have to maintain the list of profiles manually
<cjohnston> that would suck..
<mhall119> "chromium --user-data-dir=~/.config/chromium/????" looks like it will open it for a given user profile
<mhall119> you'd have to add it to the chromium.desktop file
<cjohnston> but not possible to add to the package then
<cjohnston> no way to do a lookup and get all user profiles
<mhall119> no
<cjohnston> not much point then
<mhall119> you can maybe patch chromium itself to maintain the list
<mhall119> but that's a whole lot harder
<cjohnston> :-/
<daker_> cjohnston: mhall119 https://github.com/enaut/Chromium-Profile-Selector
<cjohnston> daker_: interesting
<daker_> it's a bit old but you can look into it
<akgraner> jcastro - the recording has rendered if you want to send people to it - no edits though - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ&list=UU1wVYZ7Md7qNvMnLraQIJeQ&index=1&feature=plcp
<akgraner> jcastro, here's the shorter link - http://youtu.be/5-SmNPjMcRQ
<jcastro> akgraner: yeah it rendered yesterday pretty quickly
<bkerensa> akgraner: is there any way to embed that video?
<bkerensa> jcastro: ikr usually take hours sometimes days for video to render for me on ytube
<pleia2> one of the directors of AC Transit here is a Linux guy (he comes to a lot of meetings), giving me tons of great additions for UDS-Q/PublicTransit :)
<pleia2> I didn't even know there was an AC Transit bus that ran all night after BART (in case you get stuck in SF)
<jcastro> bkerensa: yeah you can embed it, I don't know how offhand
<bkerensa> jcastro: I had to use a plugin because when I click there share tab on that video it just says Loading... and never does to provide the embed code
<bkerensa> I think maybe because its a hangout video
<daker_> bkerensa: <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/videoseries?list=UU1wVYZ7Md7qNvMnLraQIJeQ&amp;hl=fr_FR" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<bkerensa> daker: Ahh :) I was trying to decypher the video id :)
<pleia2> jcastro: xubuntu plenary slides in in the tubes on their way to your inbox
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: Ubuntu Oregon will have a 1U box at OSU Open Source Labs soon hopefully for Juju and other fun things :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-29
<s-fox> o/
<s-fox> jacky, i did it
<jacky> \o/! How are you liking it so far?
<s-fox> I'm not ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hola s-fox
<s-fox> Hello M0hi , how are you? It has been awhile.
<M0hi> s-fox, I'm doing good. A bit busy with office works :]
<M0hi> how about you?
<s-fox> Oh you know, busy busy busy
<M0hi> busy^3 Hmmm! more than me then ;]
<s-fox> I thought jono's accomplishment viewer was suppose to bring up a popup and allow you to identify. Mine is just sitting looking pretty. The option to identify is greyed out. lol
<M0hi> greyed out? you sure?
<s-fox> M0hi,  Yes
<M0hi> :o
<s-fox> M0hi,  Filed a bug :)
<s-fox> Morning jono
<jono> hey s-fox
<s-fox> How're you?
<jono> s-fox, good thanks, you?
<s-fox> Not bad thanks, been a long day. Haha. Installed your accomplishments application. Sorry to report I have had to file a bug. lol
<s-fox> gah, brb.
<bkerensa> Happy Sunday jono
<jono> hey bkerensa :-)
<bkerensa> jono: party time today at puppetlabs
<bkerensa> were going to have a mythbuntu demo
<jono> bkerensa, nice!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How's it going dholbach?
<dholbach> benonsoftware, very well - I came from a hiking trip last night - it was all so nice and quiet :)
<dholbach> I just uploaded some pictures earlier: https://plus.google.com/photos/109795858099658821877/albums/5869554657403717009
<benonsoftware> Nice. :)
<benonsoftware> Looks great. :D
<dholbach> yeah, it is a beautiful place and I can well imagine making use of my hiking boots more in the next time :)
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<benonsoftware> I'm going good, just had my first week back at school.
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> Morning!
<dholbach> hey dpm, czajkowski, popey
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> and everyone
 * smartboyhw waves for an after school
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<dholbach> can somebody please help out and review the pages marked as "needs review" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite?
<dholbach> it'd be much appreciated (and not too much work)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, em I will try to review some parts;P
<dholbach> thanks
<smartboyhw> dholbach, confirming: The governance page is just copying right?
<dholbach> eh?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, it looks like so:P
<dholbach> TBH I don't exactly know who provided the content
<dholbach> it looked good to me, but I thought it'd be good if somebody looked over it once more
<smartboyhw> dholbach, looking at Translations.
<dholbach> cool
<smartboyhw> dholbach, translation is OK except I added (United States) beside English
<smartboyhw> After all there is English (United Kingdom)
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> dpm ^
 * dholbach doesn't want to get dragged into decisions like this :-)
<smartboyhw> :P
<dpm> smartboyhw, dholbach, I'd suggest following the same approach as the rest of the platform and provide en-US documentation as the source, and then have any other translations in addition. This means en-US does not need to be added as a translation
<smartboyhw> dpm, no it means translating English (US) to other lang
<dpm> smartboyhw, ah, I see. This is just an overview. I don't think we need to be that specific there, I think saying just English should be fine
<smartboyhw> dpm, OK
 * smartboyhw deletes:P
<dpm> smartboyhw, no worries, thanks a lot for reviewing!
<dholbach> smartboyhw, feel free to update the wiki with new statuses
<smartboyhw> dholbach, laters.
<smartboyhw> I might help to do support ones
<dholbach> great! :)
<dholbach> fantastic
<dholbach> some of the pieces of text just need a little bit of additional work
<smartboyhw> dholbach, yep. it's missing the Forums and the Answers (detailed explanation) though
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I saw some of them mentioned in other places though
<smartboyhw> dholbach, oh.
<smartboyhw> Forums is really a good way
<smartboyhw> To contribute
<dholbach> yeah
<popey> dholbach: did you setup a hangout on air for tvoss?
<popey> I scheduled one with him and others for today at 18:00 UTC
<dholbach> popey, no, what was it going to be about?
<popey> client sensor service
<popey> what's the one tomorrow?
<dholbach> 2013-04-23 14:00 UTC: Ricardo Salveti, Tony Espy, Michael Frey, Loïc Minier, Thomas Voß and Seth Forshee will talk about how to handle sensors in Ubuntu in general.
<popey> wtf
<dholbach> that's what rsalveti told me last week
<dholbach> I never heard about the one for tvoss for today
<popey> tvoss asked me to set it up too
<popey> its that very same one
<dholbach> I even invited everyone through gcal
<popey> so did i
<dholbach> 18 utc I can't make today
<dholbach> I'm happy to delete the other one if necessary
<popey> hang fire
<popey> dholbach: deleted mine
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> glad that's resolved
<czajkowski> if only everything was that simple :)
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk and goes to buy some tea
<popey> \o/ tea
<dholbach> yeah, totally ran out
<dholbach> popey, tea! :)
<dholbach> anyone who wants to help review a few pieces of text for the new community web site? :)
<dholbach> hey tiagoscd
<dholbach> bom dia
<dholbach> mhall119, the test instance of the community website uses the markdown plugin right?
<dholbach> popey, the hangout got moved an hour earlier on tvoss' request - JFYI
<tiagoscd> hey dholbach
<tiagoscd> how are u? :)
<dholbach> doing well - thanks :)
<dholbach> how about you?
<tiagoscd> all right, thanks
<tiagoscd> :-)
<tiagoscd> I received your email today
<tiagoscd> thanks for reply the interview and sorry for not reply your last emails
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> it took me ages to reply to yours in the first place :)
<tiagoscd> my team are on vacation here on work, I'm having a hard month
<dholbach> damn - they're all gone for a months?
<tiagoscd> just for april
<dholbach> another week then :)
 * dholbach hugs tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> dholbach: thanks, I need some hugs, heheh
<dholbach> we all do :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey
<jono> hey dholbach
<mhall119> dholbach: yes, it uses the markdown plugin
<dholbach> jcastro, I heard you like markdown...........................
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<tiagoscd> dholbach: :-)
<dholbach> jcastro, how do I do <li>bla text <br />more text bla bla bla</li>? :)
<jcastro> morning!
<jcastro> you do it like this, first a blank line
<jcastro> then
<jcastro> - bullet point one
<jcastro> - bullet point 2
<jcastro> but you need a full blank line ahead of them
<jcastro> everytime you need a br do a full blank line
<jcastro> dholbach: http://askubuntu.com/editing-help
<jcastro> but after a while you just memorize it
<dholbach> jcastro, cool - I'll try that out
<dholbach> jcastro, ok, that seems to generally work, but wordpress' markdown plugin seems to do some autoformatting of what I put into the textbox, so it doesn't work
<smartboyhw> elfy, can you add some Ubuntu Forums thing into http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-support ?
<elfy> why?
<elfy> what is it?
<smartboyhw> elfy, the Community website for Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> dholbach is leading the effort to rewrite it.
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, mhall119 can you please take a look at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-community-ubuntu-13.04-month-6.html - I want to get thi under control in the next few days
<smartboyhw> And it misses the Ubuntu Forums part for the suport
<elfy> doesn't mean anything to me - I have no idea what you're talking about smartboyhw
<dholbach> jono, yep
<jcastro> hmmm
<jono> it looks like dpm has the most TODOs
<jcastro> where are my items?
<jono> what a slacker
<jono> lol
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> mine are on the other one
<jono> jcastro, actually you are fine
<jcastro> which probably looks like this
<smartboyhw> elfy, ....
<jcastro> "Nice burndown, I like how it looks like a flat top."
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ^ please explain....
<dpm> jono, otp, I know, sorry working on it :/
<dholbach> elfy, so we had ubuntu.com/community for a while, which went out of date and generally wasn't very inviting
<dholbach> elfy, so we're re-doing it and it will be a separate site - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite shows the current progress on things
<jono> dpm, np :-)
<jcastro> dholbach: I've not used the WP plugin, it doesn't have a raw markdown mode like it does for the normal thing?
<dholbach> elfy, smartboyhw said it'd be nice to include some informations about the forums there too
<jcastro> dholbach: what's answers.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> jcastro, yeah, but when you hit the "update" button it does some autoformatting business
<elfy> dholbach: I'll talk to FC about it and we'll look at it - but quite frankly we don't ever feel to be part of your community
<dholbach> jcastro, I don't know - I assume whoever put it in there meant answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jcastro> I figured too
<dholbach> elfy?
<dholbach> elfy, what do you mean by "part of your community"?
<dholbach> jcastro, do you have a link to the page where that's on?
<jcastro> smartboyhw: I assume you did the AU section?
<dholbach> jcastro, nevermind - found it
<dholbach> and fixed it
<smartboyhw> ..............
<smartboyhw> jcastro, not me
<smartboyhw> jcastro, probably jrgifford
<jcastro> elfy: we should put something good on the page so people know how to get to use and use the forums
<smartboyhw> Dunno
<elfy> jcastro: we will
<jcastro> popey: man, spotify is awesome, I don't know why I put it off until now
<jcastro> it's like super-pandora
<dholbach> thanks elfy - as this page will be quite prominent, it should help a lot of new folks find the forums
<elfy> dholbach: I've bookmarked it, not working for a couple of days - will look then
 * dholbach hugs elfy
<elfy> dholbach: sort of like it used to be when you installed from the iso ;)
<dholbach> elfy, no, this time it will be a GOOD, very prominent page ;-)
<elfy> I has logs now :D
<dholbach> elfy, it's a community effort, so let's make it happen together :)
<elfy> we've been trying to do that for almost 10 years ;)
<dholbach> dpm, with the community website being a wordpress site with individual pages for all the bits of text, do I assume rightly that making translations happen would be something like adding the same amount of subpages for every language manually?
<elfy> dholbach: anyway - I'll talk to those who need to be talked with and work on it over next couple of days
<dholbach> elfy, all work on it will be appreciated :)
<dholbach> rock on!
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping!
<popey> mhall119: come back, all is forgiven!
<dholbach> jono, do you think you could add an original Jono Bacon quote® to http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-frontpage? not sure who brought up the idea, but I think it's a good one :)
<jcastro> heh
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I finished the Answers part of the support page.
<dholbach> smartboyhw, and? what's your verdict? better than my usual /quit message? :-P
<smartboyhw> Should we ask somebody from the IRC Council to do the "You can do support in #ubuntu too!"
<smartboyhw> dholbach, that's much better:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, so apart from the #ubuntu bit we're ready to go on that one?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, but why is Join an Ubuntu Local Community team and help people near you! http://loco.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> as a support thign?
<smartboyhw> s/thign/thing/
<dholbach> people in your local group can help you, no?
<dholbach> it might not be the most immediate option, but I saw how many in Berlin found it helpful
<smartboyhw> dholbach, add it to the last thing then. sadly I know nothing about LoCos. maybe czajkowski can help?
<dholbach> some carried their Desktop computers and CRT monitors to meetings just so somebody could fix them :)
<smartboyhw> He's after all in the LoCo Council:p
<dholbach> s/He/She :)
<coolbhavi> dholbach, :-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, sorry I forgotten:P
<dholbach> but coolbhavi might be able to help as well
<dholbach> he's on the LoCo Council too
<smartboyhw> dholbach, speaking about this: We really should run a script out of http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-keepup-blogs :P
<dholbach> one step at a time
<czajkowski> someone ping me
<czajkowski> what's up
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, yeah!
<dholbach> for now I think it's important that we get something out there
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :)
<dholbach> we can add all kinds of crazy stuff later
<coolbhavi> dholbach, any help required?
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-support we would like to ask you to add some LoCo support thing in http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-support
<smartboyhw> Oops:P
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, 6
<smartboyhw> ^
 * smartboyhw bangs his keyboard
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: SergioMenesesAFK https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite  we should talk alater about this
 * czajkowski gives smartboyhw a cup of tea, relax 
<dholbach> hugs!
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, where's that *test instance* BTW?
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, ah :-)
<dholbach> http://91.189.93.108
<dholbach> smartboyhw, ^
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I would like to be added as contact for the support page then:)
<smartboyhw> If you don't mind:)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, feel free to add yourself to the wiki
<dholbach> the more the merrier
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I would change the status of the translations page to "Needs copying (to test instance) then"
<dholbach> cool
<coolbhavi> dholbach, cool website btw :-)
<dholbach> progress *\o/*
<elfy> it's usually a good thing :p
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: you around at 17:30 UTC today ?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, done \o/
<dholbach> yeehaw
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, ll try to be as it will be 23.00 here
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: ah no worries, tomrorwo when you'r eonline shout and we can do a hangout and catch up
<czajkowski> tuesday has to be less busy than monday
<elfy> dholbach: do you know who I need to talk to to get something changed on the fridge calendar?
<dholbach> elfy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar#Adding_Events_to_the_Calendar
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, sure btw I am replying to your mail
<elfy> not add - change :)
<elfy> dholbach: ^^
<dholbach> I think that's the way you change things too
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: cool
<smartboyhw> Where's balloons?:(
<dholbach> smartboyhw, ill
<dholbach> not around today AFAIK
<smartboyhw> dholbach, srsly? :(
<dholbach> yes
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: we are allowed holidays :)
<jono> dpm, will be just a min, baby transition in process
<jono> dholbach, surely, will get a quite together
 * smartboyhw would want somebody to remove the QA meetings in the Fridge calendar, it wasn't held for a full cycle
<elfy> dholbach: mmm - not sure how that would work then - but thanks anyway
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, I know.
<smartboyhw> Just wondering:(
<dholbach> elfy, the people in #ubuntu-news might be able to help out
<dpm> jono, np :)
<elfy> dholbach: k - thanks
<dholbach> smartboyhw, http://91.189.93.108/contribute/translations/
<smartboyhw> dholbach, Whoa! GREAT!@
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> BTW is this the Catalan -l10n team working?
<smartboyhw> I mean the photo in the link
<dholbach> smartboyhw, yes, if it's dpm in there, that's the Catalan mafia
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :P he is:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, :-)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, and now... one piece of text at a time :-D
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :-D
<dholbach> http://91.189.93.108/help-information/meeting-other-ubuntu-users/local-communities/
<dholbach> I like it... there's more and more green on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite now :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, \o/
<smartboyhw> put green and green together: That's DONE:P
<czajkowski> dholbach: deep down you;re irish with your love of green :)
<dholbach> I must be :)
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, +1
 * dholbach is wearing a green hoodie today
<elfy> dholbach: thanks - fridge all sorted
<dholbach> elfy, rock!
<smartboyhw> dholbach, give us a photo of you wearing it:P
 * smartboyhw can (sort of) tease dholbach then:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/2013-04-22-172438.jpg - good enough? that's the best I could get out of "cheese"
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you rather look like Tom Cruise in this one:P
<elfy> it's a bit green dholbach :|
<elfy> who wears green :p
<dholbach> elfy, yeah, that's what the discussion above was about :)
 * smartboyhw directs amplified laughter at dholbach :P
<dholbach> elfy, it's Spring - got to start wearing some colours again! :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, should I ping someone from IRCC to help add the IRC help things into the "support" thing? (You haven't answered:))
<smartboyhw> dholbach, green is really a good colour in spring
<elfy> dholbach: +1 to that
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> smartboyhw, sure :)
<elfy> dholbach: I need the lamp :)
<dholbach> the lamp?
<elfy> dholbach: looks like a lamp by the window :)
<dholbach> ahhh yes :)
<dholbach> IIRC it was a present, but I think you can get it in every IKEA store
<elfy> I just need the outside - cat thought it useful as a scratching post one evening :(
<smartboyhw> dholbach: IKEA is very popular in HK.
<dholbach> elfy, ugh, I can imagine how the lamp looked afterwards
<elfy> indeed ;)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, that seems to be the same everywhere :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<elfy> possibly not burma
<smartboyhw> elfy: And North Korea:P
<dholbach> probably the next easy ones from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite are all the ones which are "needs review"
<dholbach> if somebody could skim through them and give me a +1, I'll copy them over as well
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Looking
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Development looks really awesome and detailed:) +1
<dholbach> yeehaw
<smartboyhw> dholbach: For documentation, I'm unsure about the last part.
<dholbach> smartboyhw, can you leave a comment in the pad page and/or on the wiki?
<smartboyhw> The BT has been inactive for quite a while. It's getting revived now, but they are calling on removing focus groups
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Can't now in mobile.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> smartboyhw, do you know who we could contact about the beginners team's focus groups?
<elfy> I do
<smartboyhw> dholbach… Ask elfy, the Forums guys are experts in BT. +1 for the OnAir pages, BTW.
<dholbach> smartboyhw, 谢谢
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Wow thanks for saying thank you in Chinese. Let me translate Thank You into German first:P
<dholbach> "danke" :)
<elfy> dholbach: I'll check out BT doc stuff for you
<dholbach> elfy, perfect - I think smartboyhw was referring to one of the last paragraphs in http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-documentation
<elfy> yea - saw it
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Danke! And as for the governance thing, although it's copied it's still good nowadays.
<smartboyhw> So +1
<dholbach> smartboyhw, perfect
<dholbach> let me update the page
<dholbach> smartboyhw, 多谢 - let's see how translate.google.com pronounces it and let's see how long I can remember it ;-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: :-)
<elfy> dholbach: mailed someone who should know, I'll deal with the page as soon as I know
<dholbach> elfy, thanks a bunch!
<dholbach> I like the look of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite now
<dholbach> looks like we're actually getting somewhere :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: :)
<elfy> dholbach: you know if I'm online I'm usually about - if you needed something reviewing, looking at I'm usually also happy to help where I can ;)
<dholbach> excellent
<smartboyhw> \o/
<dholbach> if we get the missing content together quickly, we should hopefully be able to get a database dump of the test instance copied into a real site
<dholbach> which would give us a very nice first cut of community.u.c
<dholbach> and then we can go about adding all the crazy ideas :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: LOL
<smartboyhw> dholbach: What sort of crazy ideas we have in the queue? ;P
<dholbach> too many, as always ;)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: ROFL
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I wasn't ignoring you, I've been in calls until now. Wordpress does not fully support translations, but we could install a plugin so that translations are a bit nicer to do than publishing separate pages. I have to remind myself of which plugin was it which could do that, and it would then serve the right page according to the browser language
<dpm> smartboyhw, indeed, that was the Catalan team at work :)
<dholbach> dpm, I'll drop you an email
<dpm> cool
<smartboyhw> dpm: :)
<dholbach> http://91.189.93.108/contribute/developers/
<dholbach> and now call time
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119 call
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Nice page!
<dpm> dholbach, the developers page on the community site is looking good!
<dholbach> dpm, yeah, we're slowly getting there :)
<dpm> oh, and the other ones too :)
<dholbach> more green: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite :-)
<dholbach> all right
<dholbach> time to get some dinner and get outside for a bit :)
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<bkerensa> jono: any word on the certs?
<jono> bkerensa, not yet
<jono> bkerensa, getting close, just finalizing the new budgets
<jono> and then I can pull the trigger
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> few things blocked on the budgets right now
<czajkowski> pleia2: I can't see you :( https://twitter.com/OpenStack/status/326419670687162368/photo/1
<czajkowski> I can see Julie from ireland there though :D
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'm below the woman with the red jacket
 * elfy thought so - but wasn't going to join in :)
<jono> jcastro, can we push back our call a little while I finish something up?
<jcastro> sure
<jono> thanks, jcastro
<czajkowski> pleia2: ohhh
<czajkowski> pleia2: my mate julie is the one with the redhat on her
<czajkowski> we were in college together.
<pleia2> cool
<jono> jcastro, free now?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> let me pause the MEGADETH.
<jcastro> joining
<jono> jcastro, joining now
<bkerensa> jcastro: the juju video still going strong :)
<jcastro> \o/
<bkerensa> jcastro the juju evangelist: https://plus.google.com/115750270177636397262/posts/7Z42ea5vRTc
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-23
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: hey, you didn't have the hangout
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, we ended up cancelling it because we had a duplicate one scheduled for today
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm not quite sure how to edit the main page on http://91.189.93.108/ - can you help me out there?
<elfy> dholbach: I spoke to someone re beginners team - I've edited the link at the doc pad
<dholbach> elfy, ready to go? :)
<elfy> I didn't look too hard at the rest of it - so if it was ok other than the BT bit then yes
<dholbach> thanks muchly
<dholbach> copying it over
<elfy> is someone checking for typos?
<dholbach> I'm looking over it again
<elfy> k
<dholbach> http://91.189.93.108/contribute/documentation/
<popey> Morning.
<elfy> dholbach: I'm not sure that it should be using *buntu - as far as I know documentation is done for Ubuntu and if other flavours want to do specific stuff they will
<elfy> and I fiddled with the first paragraph a bit - it read a bit odd to me
<dholbach> dpm, hola muchacho
<dholbach> elfy, I'll update it in a bit
<dpm> hi dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, call time?
<dpm> dholbach, yep, sorry for the delay, coming in
<smartboyhw> dholbach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite is really green:O
<dholbach> :-D
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ;-D
<smartboyhw> I think the support thing will take some time
<smartboyhw> As the Councils fill up their items
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I'm sure we'll get there - if some teams don't respond quickly enough we can always update the content
<dholbach> elfy, which first paragraph did you edit? are we talking about http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-documentation?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, of course. After all, this is much more a cross-team thing:P
<czajkowski> dholbach: on http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-support  is the support referring to what is avilable to loco teams
<czajkowski> just wondering as some of the support stuff is covered in another pad on about locoteams
<dholbach> yeah, some of these could do with a clearer agenda for the pages
<dholbach> maybe it's worth mentioning it
<dholbach> but talk about it in more detail on the "meeting people locally" page
<dholbach> or something
<czajkowski> like a please see page... blegh for support
<czajkowski> I can do this hopefully at lunch today
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> hugs!
<smartboyhw> elfy, thanks for updating the Forums section:)
<smartboyhw> Of http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-support
<czajkowski> dholbach: in the locoteam one there is already a how to set up a lcooteam which wasn't linked to what ever was written so I added that to the page.
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski - which pad was this?
<dholbach> so I know which one to update
<dholbach> is it http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-meeting-locos?
<czajkowski> dholbach: http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-meeting-locos
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> updated: http://91.189.93.108/help-information/meeting-other-ubuntu-users/local-communities/
<dholbach> gtg for a bit - see you
<czajkowski> toodle pip
<elfy> dholbach: yea - it was that one
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ok, no worries, but next time please let me know in advance so I can remove everything from the cal+twitter and others
<czajkowski> dholbach: dpm something a bit different for the day. https://soundcloud.com/atlanticrecords/queen-feat-erykah-badu
<dpm> czajkowski, indeed, something different to what I usually listen to, but it's got a funky vibe, thanks :)
<czajkowski> yup :)
<dholbach> nice
<mhall119> dholbach: the home page content is in the theme code
<dholbach> mhall119, aha
<mhall119> that is the norm for the web team's wordpress sites
<dholbach> ok
<popey> mhall119: looks like our blockers call was dropped because the guys are doing a hangout?
<mhall119> oh, is that what happened?
<popey> yeah, hangout on air now
<dpm> yep :)
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, ping
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<smartboyhw> dholbach, jono isn't http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown supposed to be counting down 13.04 ?
<jono> smartboyhw, I don't think we are doing a countdown this time - I haven't see the web team announce it
<smartboyhw> jono, OK.
<jono> dholbach, can you look into the countdown for smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> Maybe Canonical wants people to download LTS instead of non-LTS so no countdown:p
<smartboyhw> (EVIL THEORY)
<dholbach> jono, sure
<jono> smartboyhw, you are onto something
<jono> it is because we hate freedom :-)
<smartboyhw> jono, mind that sentence, I will broadcast it everywhere:P
<jono> :-)
<smartboyhw> lol
<jono> dpm, can you find some time to look at the burndown
<jono> dholbach, I see you have 2 TODO and 3 INPROGRESS, can you finalize those too?
<jono> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-community-ubuntu-13.04-month-6.html
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, 100% :O
<mhall119> SergioMeneses: ?
<dholbach> jono, yes, I'm working on it
<jono> thanks dholbach
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, that's means mhall119 is extremely effective :P
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, dont worry, I was checking the link that Jono shared and I saw you have 100%
<mhall119> ah, well, that's misleading :)
<smartboyhw> mhall119, !?
<SergioMeneses> o0
<smartboyhw> Ah most of them are POSTPONED:P
<mhall119> it's really 50%, 50% posponed until a later date
<smartboyhw> BOO
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, jaja
<mhall119> SergioMeneses: but it looks good doesn't it? :)
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, jeje sure! :)
<dpm> jono, yes, sorry, it's been a morning of calls. I'm going to mark some as postponed
<dholbach> smartboyhw, the web people are busy right now it seems - I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1171883 and subscribed you to it
<ubot2> dholbach: Error: launchpad bug 1171883 not found
<smartboyhw> dholbach, got the bug:)
<dholbach> rock on
<smartboyhw> dholbach, the web people are supposed to be busy, it's about release:P
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> thanks for noticing it
<smartboyhw> dholbach, thank popey for that, I was looking at his old blogs and one of the countdown posts showed 12.10 :P
<dholbach> ah ok
<smartboyhw> s/blogs/blogposts/
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach 
<smartboyhw> and popey
<dholbach> hugs back! :)
<popey> uh oh
<smartboyhw> popey, sorry:P
<jono> np, thanks dpm
<jono> mhall119, dpm we have this meeting now?
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow - big hugs!
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: yo yo
<jcastro> I sent you an invite for a charmschool I would like to do next Friday
<jcastro> I can run it, I just invited you so you know when I would like to do it
<IdleOne> !party
<ubot2> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<jcastro> imbrandon: way cool with the comments
<jcastro> the G+ thing
<jcastro> jono: bah, I just remembered you had affiliates for amazon stuff on bbqpad
<jcastro> ordered my grill yesterday
<jcastro> but it looks like ubuntu will get that money, heh
<jono> damn you jcastro
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> sorry, I totally forgot
<jcastro> but it's finally spring here
<jcastro> and daddy needs to grill like a baws
<jono> :-)
<jono> what did you get, jcastro?
<jcastro> http://www.amazon.com/Weber-1481001-Performer-Platinum-Charcoal/dp/B0098HR1I0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1366734234&sr=8-7&keywords=weber+grill
<jcastro> charcoal
<jcastro> but without the annoyance of a chimney tube, etc.
<jcastro> so like, gas ignition
<jcastro> I haven't grilled in a long time, been slumming in Florida for a year.
<bkerensa> jono: do you know what the sprint link for last vUDS was? https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1305
<jono> bkerensa, https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303
<bkerensa> jono: Ahh thanks... Tracking participation looks like less people participated in last vUDS than previous two UDSes
<bkerensa> jono: has anyone announced reg is open for 1305?
<jono> bkerensa, yep, mhall119 did
<smartboyhw> For two weeks already?
<jcastro> jono: apparently the gas ignition makes it braindead easy to reuse coal
<jcastro> so light, cook, close vents, extinguish, reuse.
<jono> jcastro, performers are nice grills
<bkerensa> jono: whats the key to cleaning gas grills?
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> is there some magic spray I can use
<jono> jcastro, you can also get a smokenator
<jono> to convert it into a smoker
<jono> bkerensa, don't clean them :-)
<jono> that is the key
<jono> fire it up, burn the crap off, and grill
<jcastro> yeah the smokenator is on my list
<jcastro> as well as some of the other little gadgets for it
<jcastro> like, they make a pizza stone for it, etc.
<bkerensa> jono: yeah see I tried that with the thighs and the fire protector caught on fire somewhat awful and hit my thighs a bit
<bkerensa> =/
<jono> jcastro, pizza is not so good on webers, the temp is not high enough
<jono> it is good, but not brick oven style
<jono> better than reg oven though
<jcastro> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WEMGM4/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk
<jcastro> I can probably get by on this kind of stuff for small smoking
<jcastro> since I have no idea how to cook without direct flame, heh
<bkerensa> jono: http://ubuntuone.com/4A7EJmn5oDSDPHjV9ecRQC
<jono> bkerensa, yeah thighs have a lot of grease
<bkerensa> jono: so interesting trend.... Raring was the highest attended UDS so over many...  Sort of the peak
<jono> bkerensa, interesting
<bkerensa> traditionally lower the further you go back
<bkerensa> so 1305 needs to be good
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> how are you measuring? by lp registration?
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah its the only metric
<jcastro> yeah cuz I was going to say, chasing after people to register on LP during non-virtual UDSes was painfully annoying
<bkerensa> jcastro: I'm going to graph them all
<balloons> jcastro,all your grill talk made me hungry
<bkerensa> just waiting on LP to export them all
<jcastro> balloons: I was eating, that's why I brought it up
<jcastro> sick of crappy winter food and carryout, homeboy needs to grill
<czajkowski> not sure that's going to be accurate though as the same with any conference unless you can see an acutla head count or login, anyone can just sign up
<balloons> I'm just glad to feel like eating again :-0
<jcastro> <-- lunch over, back to the grind
<mhall119> bkerensa: for uds 13.05 we're doing registration directly in Summit
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://ubuntuone.com/3fbppJtJcPj3o05j1xTzO9
<mhall119> bkerensa: btw, since it appears you missed it: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/uds-13-05-ubuntus-second-online-developer-summit/
<mhall119> bkerensa: is that line the total of physical and remote attendees?
<bkerensa> mhall119: yes its the total of both (total attendance)
<bkerensa> mhall119: Is there a way to get a attendance total publically from summit?
<mhall119> interesting, it seems nobody likes southern US cities
<mhall119> bkerensa: from the API
<bkerensa> mhall119: well if you look at contribution and team trends it just kind of matches overall community growth and adoption
<bkerensa> mhall119: as core community grew and contributions did.... more people attended UDS
<mhall119> bkerensa: http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/attendee/?summit__name=uds-r
<mhall119> for example
<mhall119> you'll need to do the counting yourself
<bkerensa> mhall119: lol no export to csv? :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: nope
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<mhall119> nvm, cjohnston ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1305 says UDS ends at 14:00 UTC on the 16th, but it ends at 20:00 UTC, can you fix this?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you also need to get summit's database updated for those attendees
<imbrandon> jcastro: thanks :) yea i thought it was pretty slick too
<bkerensa> jono: I guess I'm going to see Rick this weekend
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> jcastro: like my new pet project domain :)
<jcastro> ya
<imbrandon> its gonna eventually have a juju "topic" ( section & forum ) too … slowly adding each of the topics I wanted to make sure are covered one by one as I stair step the site launch
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> wordpress dev topic got catapulted unexpectedly first tho , heh
<pleia2> imbrandon: missed you at ods! I heard you had an adventure
<imbrandon> yea, to say the least , i'm still drivers licenseless ( not legally but physically )
<pleia2> boo
<imbrandon> was a whole ton of fun lemme tell ya
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: now you have to come for OSCON right?
<imbrandon> i never realized just how much we depend on the few bits of info that are in our wallet or just how hard it really is to verify someoen is who they say by the cops unlike ncis that can do it in 30 sec
<imbrandon> never been to OSCON, i might see if i can swing it, no idea on what $$ is looking like right now
<imbrandon> should be ok, but i dont wanna say "yea" but then no $ :)
<imbrandon> bay area ?
<pleia2> portland
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> they anounced city #3 btw pleia2 ( i bet you heard already tho ) for g fiber
<imbrandon> not salt lake, but somewhere in ut iirc
 * imbrandon wants to goto the Linux conf thats always in OH , cant ever rember the name … but yea it always rocks
<pleia2> imbrandon: yeah, provo (turns out they already have fiber infrastructure, just no one to manage it - enter google!)
<imbrandon> ahhh cool
<pleia2> well, they have a company managing it, but it's a mess
<pleia2> it's owned by the city
<pleia2> pro tip: if your city decides to run internet, leave :)
<pleia2> I don't think it's ever worked
<imbrandon> i'm seriously thinking about renting a place 2 or 3 miles closer to downtown … so i dont have to wait another 8 months for my install ( thats the ETA for my hood atm )
<pleia2> philly tried to do similar with city-wide wifi, ugh
<pleia2> ah
<imbrandon> mt view isnt too bad , but thats by google FOR the city isnt it
<pleia2> and hehe, moving for internet
<pleia2> yeah
<imbrandon> hell ya I would :) just rent … but yea
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> their is nice little cottage 2 bedroom flats down there for like $550 …. CHEAP , but in the already hookup zone
<pleia2> nice
<imbrandon> its sooo tempting to just grab one for 6 mo to a yr
<pleia2> also, wow, it's been forever since I've lived in a place where rent was $550/mo
<pleia2> here it's like, $5500/mo ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: is anyone from Xubuntu docs missing from https://help.ubuntu.com/contributors.html ? I'm getting ready to push a update there
<bkerensa> pleia2: and you have contribute to Xubuntu docs right?
<imbrandon> yea me too, mine is $1000 now and thats pretty good for a 4 bedroom
<imbrandon> round here
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks! http://docs.xubuntu.org/ln-idp3702784.html has all contributors
<bkerensa> kk
<pleia2> bkerensa: so yeah, I'm missing :\
<pleia2> probably just add the current people, not the "contributors from previous"
<bkerensa> kk
<pleia2> heh, right, so the only people currently listed on help. are old contributors, doh :)
<elfy> I believe I went deactivated from that
<pleia2> they haven't been around in ages
<pleia2> elfy: xubuntu docs for 13.04 are pretty much the same as 12.10, so we can keep you on :)
<imbrandon> what i've really been trying to do is find someone i know that has it already and just "colo" a machine there that i can use … to hold me over till install day
<bkerensa> I cannot wait till Portland gets Fiber =/
<imbrandon> g fiber at that , 10x verizon speeds
<imbrandon> for their fios
<pleia2> I did get to meet the director of network engineering for google fiber the other day (my fiance's boss, he's coming to my wedding)
<elfy> pleia2: sorry - was speaking out loud, not worried about it :)
<elfy> and congrats on ^^
<pleia2> thanks :)
<imbrandon> pleia2:  nice ( on both counts ) :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: maybe you will get a private fiber pipe dropped to your home? :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: hah, never going to happen
<pleia2> getting fiber ever in california seems like a long shot ;) crazy zoning laws here, impossible to lay anything new
<pleia2> and downtown sf.. hah hah
<mhall119> pleia2: there's always the hope of WiMax
<mhall119> it's always only 10 years away, like fusion power and GNU/Hurd
<pleia2> haha
<mhall119> I did the math the other day, GNU/Hurd has been in development for nearly a quarter of a *century*
<pleia2> we do have a wireless provider in our building (line of sight device on the building roof!), not wimax
<pleia2> 100M to the building, so we try not to have our neighbors sign up
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> oh man, I supported a line-of-sight wireless connection before...what an unreliable pain in the rear that way
<mhall119> was
<mhall119> I say "supported", but really my company just provided internet access for it, someone else had to support the physical link, but still was a pain
<bkerensa> pleia2: MonkeyBrains has been trying to apply to run Fiber in SF but until then they offer  amazing wifi http://monkeybrains.net/wireless.html
<balloons> mhall119, so you worked for a WISP?
<akgraner> wow our connection is amazing here  (and I am in the middle of no where)- we have line of sight and get 50 up and down reliably (and they use Ubuntu Servers back end - it's pretty cool)
<mhall119> no, just a local ISP, but we had a government client that wanted to setup a wireless link to us, and we just provided net access on our end
<balloons> akgraner, wow! I take it they use the terrain to their advantage
<akgraner> of course :-)
<akgraner> I have 4G as a back up, but it's slow if both kids and Pete are beating up the network - my kids say they are the only kids in their group whose mom says "get of my bandwidth"  My son kill me when his is on skype on one computer and  playing some and  game live across the internet and talking on his phone while I am trying to do hangouts and file transfers not to mention whatever Pete is doing (we have a don't ask don't tell policy at o
<akgraner> ur house when it comes to our jobs)
<akgraner> dang - I give up typing today :-(
<akgraner> well in IRC anyway
<pleia2> well, my crazy is now a published thing http://columbianewsservice.com/2013/04/chicken-livered-living-with-a-fear-of-birds/
<pleia2> I feel like such a wacko reading this now
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> best line: "Chickens and vultures, she says, are particularly fearsome for her."
<pleia2> ah me :)
<akgraner> At least you know you aren't alone
<pleia2> indeed!
<akgraner> I'm that way about spiders
<balloons> akgraner, lol. don't ask, don't tell! It's fun sitting next to your SO, but with screens turned around and yelling at them "what are you doing? get off the bandwidth!"
<balloons> AlanBell, so i just tried a screen reader install for raring :-
<akgraner> balloons,  that happens all the time here
<akgraner> sometimes we have use different providers if it's a heavy hangout and file transfer day - I am like you're killing my hangout to which I get you are killing mine Then we argue about whose call is more important.  Oh I am sure it would be hilarious to anyone but us :-)
<balloons> akgraner, it's definitely happened here before. i've had to put traffic shaping and bandwidth limits on my router by ip in order to get around it.
<akgraner> yep - pete has too
<pleia2> my fiance is working from home today, he's on the webpass and I am on the comcast ;)
<pleia2> hooray for multihomed
<akgraner> :-)
<balloons> the funniest things hammer the connection.. Lots of social media sites do it.. you know the endless scrolling sites?
<akgraner> we are all such geeks
<balloons> for instance, pinterest wreaks havoc on my connection
<pleia2> worst part is actually "hey, need your input on $wedding_thing" "I AM TRYING TO WORK!"
<pleia2> :)
<balloons> try it on pete once.. just load a pinterest category and keep scrolling :)
<akgraner> :-)
<balloons> pleia2, ahh weddings! enjoy it!
<balloons> and congrats1
<pleia2> balloons: thanks :)
<pleia2> today is my last day of being around, I fly out tomorrow, will be back on May 13th (just in time for vUDS!)
<akgraner> balloons,  I thought you liked me - that would not be fun for me.  You've meet Pete he would not find it funny.
<akgraner> pleia2, go you!  Congratulations!
<pleia2> thanks!
<balloons> akgraner, lol.. your right, pete would not be amused.. I never was when it happened :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, if you want to a list of things to tell your soon to be hubby about what not to do/say to his soon to be wife  - he can read all the "oops did I say that" remarks Pete has said over the last 21 years.  His tactful filter seems to have a malfunction these days
<pleia2> akgraner: haha
<nigelb> hey akgraner!
<akgraner> nigelb, hey!!!
<nigelb> I knew pulling an allnighter would be a good idea :P
<AlanBell> balloons: how did it go? I have only done the orca install early in the raring cycle, I should try it again
<balloons> AlanBell, well I just lost my notes in a freak restart :-( I was going to edit the testcase to be a bit better. That said, it went better than it has in the past for me. There's 2 critical pieces. 1) It doesn't tell me after hitting enter on the final screen that it's begun installing, nor does it announce progress. 2) It doesn't work well on the timezone screen
<AlanBell> yeah, timezone screen is pretty hard with the keyboard even if you can see what is going on
<AlanBell> your best hope is that you have a network connection and geolocation gets it right
<jono> balloons, how you doing?
<balloons> jono, recovering.. spending some time this afternoon catching up on some testing needs ;-)
<jono> balloons, thats an interesting way to recover
<jono> :-)
<balloons> jono, lol..
<imbrandon> jcastro:  holly cr*p man, i mad techcrunch with that plugin :) http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/developer-brings-google-commenting-system-to-wordpress-a-week-after-google-launches-it-for-blogger/
<balloons> jono, I'll see you tomorrow I'm sure.. I trust I'll be floating on air by then.. haha
<bkerensa> imbrandon: yeah because I pinged them for u
<bkerensa> ;)
<imbrandon> :P
<bkerensa> imbrandon: the writer is Portland based ;)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: you should be on the verge later
<bkerensa> and maybe mashable
<bkerensa> ;)
<imbrandon> bkerensa:  good news is i dident notice because the server was buckling heh
<jono> balloons, :-)
<imbrandon> infact /me is happy with how its doing
<imbrandon> sweet
<bkerensa> imbrandon: they even ganked my screenshot
<bkerensa> lol
<imbrandon> heh, yea i noticed, i'm working on a options screen now for the admin section
<bkerensa> imbrandon: nice... you should add a html element with a link that says "Hire the author of this plugin"
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> thats what devopsrockstar.com is for ( yes i own it , and no there is nothing on it yet , got busy with this plugin , heh )
<jono> balloons, hey
<jono> can you finish your 2 TODOs on the burndown:
<jono> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-community-ubuntu-13.04-month-6.html
<balloons> jono, yes indeed..
<jono> thanks balloons
<balloons> things look good for the month.. it's been pretty nice doing this monthly cadence
<balloons> I have to wrap my brain around another UDS happening so soon.. so some adjusting is still on-going
<philipballew> This uds should be pretty interesting. to see the online uds like we had two months ago on a large scale.
<bkerensa> philipballew: What will make it larger in scale?
<philipballew> bkerensa, amount of people attending
<philipballew> I assume more people will be there because there is more notice now.
<bkerensa> philipballew: I think the lack of having a excuse to take off work for some and not being in the same time zone impacted it more than the notice
<balloons> I agree with philipballew.. I think/hope more will attend
<balloons> we'll all get a bit better at accommodating and attending
<philipballew> If any need a place to "attend" they're welcome to come to my house in Auburn CA.
<bkerensa> philipballew: I think Canonical has a Sprint in Oakland the same week :)
<cjohnston> nope
<bkerensa> cjohnston: different week?
<balloons> cjohnston -- driveby dream crusher
<philipballew> Oakland is not really the highlight of California.
<cjohnston> balloons: yes, that means you have to attend UDS :-P
<cjohnston> and so does mhall119
<philipballew> Sacramento, now that's a fine city.
<balloons> philipballew, ohh.. auburn looks cool!
<cjohnston> san diego wasn't bad
<philipballew> cjohnston, I am there right now. Its great. (I go to collage here)
<bkerensa> UDS-S Bodie, CA
<bkerensa> :)
<cjohnston> I think it was August
<cjohnston> when I was
<bkerensa> I hear the accommodations and connectivity in Bodie is second to none
<cjohnston> we went to the safari zoo thing... m-i-s-e-r-a-b-l-e
<philipballew> cjohnston, Its like Mexico, without the danger of Mexico. (I actually really like Mexico)
<cjohnston> bkerensa: 56k with the best of them? ;-)
<philipballew> cjohnston, I am sorry you had to go there.
<bkerensa> imbrandon: stealing some of your TC traffic now k?
<bkerensa> :)
<imbrandon> okies :)
<philipballew> uds in Bakersfield!
<bkerensa> cjohnston: only in the summer... Winter months the snow destroys the poles :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: ewww
<bkerensa> philipballew: San Bernadino ftw
 * cjohnston is going to new orleans for the first time this year
<philipballew> bkerensa, Inland empire bro!
<philipballew> cjohnston, i have herd good things about that place
 * philipballew is going to Mexico City for the first time this year.
<philipballew> *heard
<philipballew> Gonna spend two months in Mexico this summer.
<philipballew> and not Tijuana, that I go to all the time.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Mexico is a barrel of win
<bkerensa> philipballew: you should go to Los Algadones
<philipballew> bkerensa, Its a nice place. I was just there Friday for the tj lug meeting.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo yo
<philipballew> bkerensa, I have a lot of friends who go to Mexico for a week then go to Cuba.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: what's the UTC time for the show?
<jcastro> 1700
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I won't be able to host it, but can get everything set up, is that ok for you?
<JoseeAntonioR> I can give you all the account details you need
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> that is all I need
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me get the calendar ready
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: any important links I should put on the calendar?
<jcastro> just juju.ubuntu.com I guess
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: can you please login to ubuntuonair.com/login with SSO?
<JoseeAntonioR> (make sure to transfer all the info, including username and email and so on)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> ok I am in
<JoseeAntonioR> have you got an admin role?
<JoseeAntonioR> (should be fixed now)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> ok so I just fix the URL prior to the broadcast?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but make sure to only change the URL as otherwise the video would be too small
<JoseeAntonioR> leave the other iframe properties as they are
<JoseeAntonioR> have you got the ubuntuonair google account credentials?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> can you mail them to me just in case though?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
 * jcastro is heading to dinner
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: done, if there's anything else I can help with just let me know
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> how is the core apps technology unblocking deck coming?
<jono> hey tiagoscd
<jono> tiagoscd, you have one work item TODO on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-revamping-ubuntu-community-pages - would you mind completing it and updating the status?
<bkerensa> jono: http://www.freedomsponsors.org/core/issue/250/support-fitbit-zip?alert=KICKSTART
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> will u match me if I sponsor? :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-24
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ping
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: are you hosting the hangouts at ubuntuonair?
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, if your wondering about the hangout for ubuntu on air this week.. it's been canceled :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> you read my mind, then
<balloons> lol.. I should say postponed actually.. to TBD
<JoseeAntonioR> just let me know the dates so it can be on the calendar
<balloons> sure thing..
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Damn the Open Week doesn't fit:(
<elfy> dholbach: when does this forum support stuff need to be done by? almost finished I think ...
<dholbach> elfy, feel free to give me what you have
<dholbach> and if there's thing we've got to change or fix later on we can still do it
<elfy> well - the pad has been written on - just need to come up with a short bit to get over "deliver one-on-one problem solving over as much time as it takes. "
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> I'll reply to some mails in the meantime
<dholbach> mhall119, so to me it looks like I should edit "Ubuntu: Main Index Template (index.php)", right? it looks like I can't change it - there's just a function name lookup button
<dholbach> ah, "You need to make this file writable before you can save your changes. See the Codex for more information."
<mhall119> dholbach: where are you trying to edit it, through Wordpress?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> dholbach: hmmm, I always edited them locally and pushed them via bzr
<dholbach> mhall119, maybe the permissions need changing? hm
<dholbach> balloons: does the page look good?
<mhall119> dholbach: is the instance still running?
<dholbach> mhall119, they're doing some maintenance right now
<elfy> dholbach: we think we're done with etherpad now - thanks for letting us know
<smartboyhw> elfy: Thanks:)
<dholbach> elfy, awesome
<smartboyhw> Now waiting for IRCC and LoCoV
<smartboyhw> oops, LoCoC
<jcastro> elfy: ping
<elfy> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> hey so I think the forums are missing from the template
<jcastro> which is why any site with the newer design is missing it
<elfy> template?
<elfy> oic
<jcastro> I think if we fix the template it'll work
<jcastro> the wordpress template
<jcastro> cjohnston: do you know who we can talk to on the webteam to fix the template they use for all .ubuntu.com sites?
<elfy> not sure what that template is for though
<jcastro> those little boxes, etc.
<jcastro> are reusable widgets they use on all ubuntu sites
<elfy> oh right - if it's the cause of the missing from website thing - then that'd cheer us up no end ;)
<smartboyhw> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: I'm not sure I understand what you mean fix the template
<smartboyhw> dholbach: You want me to review finding help section of website?
<dholbach> there's not much on there , but sure :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: so like the "ubuntu" theme we're using everywhere?
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> Why should the forums be in that? nothing else is that I'm aware of
<jcastro> I'm not talking about the forums theme
<jcastro> but putting a link like "Check out our forums here!" in those little community boxes
<smartboyhw> dholbach: ACK :P
<jcastro> I mean, we put mailing lists there
<jcastro> which is the equivalent of punching people in the face
<dholbach> smartboyhw, cool
<cjohnston> jcastro: can you show me an example of a wordpress site that says that?
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/community/
<jcastro> I just cloned the theme
<jcastro> the "other ways to get involved"
<cjohnston> where did you get the theme from?
<jcastro> I don't remember
<jcastro> I think from developer.u.c?
<mhall119> jcastro: I think so, yeah
<cjohnston> jcastro: I would guess ant.. I'm still having trouble understanding the issue though.. you (or someone) put links to IRC, ML, etc
<jcastro> ok so like, I didn't make up juju.u.c on my own
<jcastro> I stole the design from developer.u.c
<cjohnston> developer.u.c has a link to the forum
<jcastro> hmmm, wtf, how come I don't have one
<mhall119> jcastro: because you didn't add one?
<jcastro> hrmph
<jcastro> well, I'm getting a redo in 2 weeks or so anyway at least
<jcastro> I see they "accidentally" removed Debian from the footer
<jcastro> again.
<s-fox> Perhaps it is a regression? jcastro
<jcastro> I would guess someone on the webteam just said "what's a debian?" and removed it.
<daker> hhh
<smartboyhw> jcastro lol
<smartboyhw> Seriously?
<jcastro> :)
<elfy> he he he - my kids were gullible for years ...
<smartboyhw> jcastro: That guy should get fired for not knowing what's a Debian…:P
<jcastro> elfy: looks like bug is fixed
<elfy> yea - was quick  - I passed on my thanks to Ant Dillon
<s-fox> yep, good job :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Hmm the countdown bug was fixed.
<elfy> jcastro: do you know who I need to ask to get meetbot into #ubuntuforums ? - I made an error booking ubuntu-meeting so FC is having to use that channel this weekend
<dholbach> smartboyhw, cool
<jcastro> I think someone in #ubuntu-irc?
 * jcastro is gleefully bot-dumb
<elfy> ok cheers
<elfy> I try to be ...
<dholbach> mhall119, seems to be back now
<balloons> elfy, you assk meetbot nicely
<balloons> I hear he likes presents..
<elfy> oh I'll be really kind :)
<s-fox> important question,  how do we get rid of the bot when we're done?
<s-fox> just kick it?
<czajkowski> you dont just leave it there
<elfy> I'll ask them that as well s-fox
<czajkowski> then you dont have to ask them every time you need it
<balloons> s-fox, leave it and dump it.. he'll never come now!
<s-fox> oh actually i know how to get rid of it :)
<elfy> we'd not need it again czajkowski - I just made a mistake when booking -meeting - we'd rather have our FC meetings in the right room as we normally do
<elfy> a social channel isn't the best place to have a meeting - and we like our meetings to be logged obviously
<dholbach> balloons: I'm still not sure, is http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality OK now? :)
<czajkowski> elfy: fair enough could lave it there in case you need it again, it doesn't bite
<balloons> dholbach, I was going to have a once over again today
<dholbach> ah ok
<balloons> you'll get another email from me :-)
<elfy> czajkowski: no - but we'd just get people playing with it - but it's not that big a deal
<balloons> lololol elfy .. methinks czajkowski has never been to #ubuntu-forums
<elfy> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: hey, is there any official announcement for the charm school I can link to the UWN?
<JoseeAntonioR> s/to/from
<czajkowski> balloons: :)
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: it's on the juju list, I CCed you directly
<jcastro> but it's the same email
<jcastro> also on my blog in a few
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<jcastro> from now on I'll direct CC the news team
<jcastro> I figure it's easier than
<jcastro> pleia2: hey pleia! New announcement!
<czajkowski> jcastro: learned how to get news on the fidge, is news worthy tbh :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I can take care of it if you'd like, she's away
<smartboyhw> jcastro: I thought you did CC news team
<jcastro> I did
<czajkowski> that whole wedding thing :) \o/
<smartboyhw> As seen from what I received
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: What what? pleia2?
<jcastro> hey
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: yes
<elfy> czajkowski: good news is always good news
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: :)
<jcastro> does anyone know how to make the Google Hangout link in a recurring calendar be able to be recorded?
<czajkowski> dearest updates please hurrry up so I can continue testing 20 mins and counting
<smartboyhw> elfy: I think no news is good news:P
<elfy> wait till you're my age - sometimes no news is not too good ;)
<balloons> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: all hangouts get recorded
<smartboyhw> elfy: LOL
<jono> hey all
<s-fox> hello jono
<elfy> hi jono
<smartboyhw> Hi jono
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: there's no record button on our team hangouts
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: oh, you mean private hangouts
<jcastro> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> lemme check
<jcastro> I want to record the weekly charm meetings
<jcastro> but other than mailing everyone with a new link I can't find a way to record stuff
<jono> jcastro, I don't think you can do it
<jono> jcastro, maybe use a desktop recorder?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: maybe you can do it on-air and not link it anywhere
<elfy> dholbach: wonder if the live support chat bit of http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-find-support should refer to the webchat possibilities - and I thought empathy was default
<dholbach> elfy, yeah - good question - maybe it makes more sense to link to webchat instances somewhere
<dholbach> because a lot of people will find it too much already to configure empathy to join irc
<dholbach> not even sure if telepathy-idle is installed by default
<s-fox> woo new version of soapui #airpunch
<jcastro> jono: I was thinking of just doing a normal hangout, and then send everyone a new link
<jono> jcastro, right
<elfy> dholbach: I'd not know how to set that - but I can reword it to suit using webchats
<dholbach> I'm happy to just add links to the channels when I move it over
<jcastro> not ideal but I need to get these meetings in the public more than I care about inconveniencing people, heh
<elfy> dholbach: ok - I'll word it better and leave it for you to add channels
<dholbach> thanks!
<elfy> no idea why gaim is there lol
<dholbach> might be old content
<elfy> very old lol
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> "On April 6, 2007, the project development team announced the results of their settlement with AOL, which included a series of name changes: Gaim became Pidgin, ..."
<dholbach> from wikipedia
<smartboyhw> lol
<elfy> lol
<elfy> re worded that - just needs suitable links for the 4 main channels
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> thanks
<elfy> checked the page over while I was there
<dholbach> elfy, and it's looking all right to you?
<elfy> seems to make sense to me :)
<dholbach> great
<jono> mhall119, jcastro call?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, would you like to do an intro to ubuntu development during openweek? :)
<dholbach> when is UOW again?
<JoseeAntonioR> 21-22 may, 13-18 UTC
<dholbach> sure why not
<dholbach> the earlier the better basically
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, on 21 or 22?
<JoseeAntonioR> all slots are open
<dholbach> I'm happy either way
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let's start with you as last time
<JoseeAntonioR> that'd be 21st from 13 to 14 UTC, thanks a bunch!
<czajkowski> dholbach: I seem to be lost on the loco support pad, which pad and what kinda infomration is needed as we already have a lot of the support and contact information on the other pad
 * JoseeAntonioR runs to class
<dholbach> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<dholbach> czajkowski, I'm happy for us to just have loco stuff on there and just mention loco teams in passing on other pads
<smartboyhw> dholbach: I"m still waiting input from IRCC:(
<czajkowski> dholbach: coolbhavi SergioMenesesAFK http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-support  this page right ?
<czajkowski> just want to make sure
<dholbach> smartboyhw, sounds good
<dholbach> czajkowski, that page should just have a little bit of loco bits in there
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-meeting-locos might be the main loco page
<SergioMeneses> hi czajkowski dholbach
 * SergioMeneses is reading
<dholbach> all right my friends - I've got to dash - so I'll leave you guys to it
<dholbach> please update the wiki, so I know which page to update on the test instance tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs hugs! :)
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, bye
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> enjoy a nice cuppa tea :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> will do
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, it looks ok for me but I'm agree with dholbach
<SergioMeneses> we can add information from http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-meeting-locos
<jono> balloons, pgraner says the images are not getting much testing
<jono> I asked him to get in touch with you
<jono> can you have an extra push here?
<jono> and ensure pgraner is happy
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, czajkowski: Just add how to support using LoCo teams, like #ubuntu-<locale> channels.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, sounds good
<balloons> jono, chatting away now
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> can you provide me with an update later
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, maybe some reference to http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> I think it will be more helpful
<AlanBell> smartboyhw: I added some IRC stuff to the end
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, great! +1
<bkerensa> jcastro: I need a list of Juju contributors this cycle for release notes
<bkerensa> balloons: do you have a list of testers?
<balloons> bkerensa, I was just pinging the release guys about that contributors section
<bkerensa> balloons: I am adding it in
<balloons> yes, I'll have a list of folks who helped test
<bkerensa> cool just e-mail it to me
<bkerensa> :)
<balloons> will do :-)
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, balloons has a lot of nice charts
<jcastro> bkerensa: I was about to ask you the same thing, heh
<bkerensa> jcastro: LOL
<jcastro> working it
<bkerensa> oh dear I deleted some Quantal release notes :P *revert*
<jcastro> jono: hey grumpt cat
<jcastro> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-svcImFuhLSI/UXga9bHof-I/AAAAAAAAJIk/Ayp9TFI0zjE/s480/romeo+n+juliet.jpg
<jono> jcastro, LOL
<bkerensa> jono: I made some amazing chicken last night... I used a mix of sriracha, honey and pepper flakes to do the glaze
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> My grill must be on it's way here
<jcastro> I can tell because it's raining
<jcastro> :-/
<bkerensa> jcastro: you could come back here since its not raining now
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> the beer is too strong for me there
<jcastro> I know right ... first world problems
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> ask me where you can find the list of coolest people in the world
<jcastro> <jono> where can I find the list of the coolest people in the world?
<jcastro> I am glad you asked!
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers
<jcastro> blam! first time I got my stuff in on time, heh.
<mhall119> lol
<bkerensa> now just need dholbach to update that tonight
<bkerensa> :d
<bkerensa> needs to be done by tomorrow morning
<popey> baaaah!
 * popey created a blog post titled "Please don’t add pointless blog posts about pointless comments on bug reports" then decided not to publish
<czajkowski> popey: oh the this affects me too comments
<czajkowski> please do publish
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> people need to learn how to use launchpad >:(
<jcastro> lp bugs need flags so we can remove junk comments
<czajkowski> it doe
<czajkowski> s
<czajkowski> I remove a lot of comments daily
<mhall119> popey: file a bug about the "affects me too" feature being abused, so I can mark it as affecting me
<jcastro> yeah but for trusted users, that doesn't scale
<czajkowski> mhall119: don't you mean comment :)
<popey> but these are forums people they spend all day commenting on posts
<popey> how can anyone be surprised when they..
<popey> comment on posts
<popey> its not a massive problem by any stretch
<czajkowski> except if you're on a lot of bugs and a lot of people do it daily
<popey> blogging telling people not to comment is just as daft imo
<czajkowski> it can get annoying trust me
<popey> sure, so fix it ☻
<jcastro> flag -> this comment is not-constructive would be nice
<jcastro> for everyone I mean
<mhall119> jcastro: ask-ubuntu style?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> and markdown support in bug descriptions
<czajkowski> with only two lp enginners working on lp it's not gonna happen
<popey> delete from comments where name = 'jcastro'
<jcastro> if you make it easy for people to remove crap, they will remove it
<jcastro> mhall119: there's markdown in there already iirc
<mhall119> *cough* wiki *cough*
<czajkowski> currently on less 100 criticals and they're taking a week off next week to work on something but then back to criticals
<popey> THIS IS CRITICAL!
<popey> I must be allowed to downvote my peers!
 * czajkowski marks invalid :)
<popey> I must be heard!
<popey> etc
<popey> i love watching jcastro's delete everything video
<mhall119> I deleted that video
<popey> especially the bit where he gets downvoted by cjwatson
<popey> thats my job!
<popey> etc
<jcastro> at the end of the day
<jcastro> if a bugtracker is full of crap, developers won't want to use it
<popey> In other news, I have Bittorrent Sync running on my Ubuntu phone
<jcastro> and then real people with real problems get ignored
<jcastro> I have it running at home, it's quite nice
<mhall119> aquarius needs to add a bittorrent client to Ubuntu One, so I can right-click a .torrent link and select "Download directly to Ubuntu One"
<aquarius> you ain't the first person to think of that.
<mhall119> this is what I hate about being in a geek community, every time I joking suggest some outlandish idea, someone else has already suggested it seriously
<czajkowski> 26 new projects registered on lp since my EOD at 6 today
<czajkowski> I didnt review it for a week and we had over 200, that was a painful day to review them all
<czajkowski> but lots of people do use LP for bugtracking for their projects not just code hosting
<jcastro> mhall119: no, the even worse part is people will just say "great idea! Lmk when you've finished it!"
<czajkowski> aquarius: popey either of ye in the office tomorrow or heading to release party?
<popey> no. my car broke today
<popey> need to get it fix0r3d
<czajkowski> :(
<popey> well, broke even more
<czajkowski> am gonna head over to the beer festival on friday so may see you then
<aquarius> not me. I have to be here tomorrow, and then travelling next week so I am trying to not go anywhere unti then
<czajkowski> popey: did your RAT tickets arrive
<popey> no
<czajkowski> oh
<popey> not yet, anohoo
<popey> *anyhoo
<czajkowski> aquarius: coming on the RAT
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> oh, the real ale train?
<aquarius> am not sure, yet
<popey> chop chop, they sell out quick
<czajkowski> what he said!
<czajkowski> wonder did nick tate sign up for the entire design team :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2329-1304-release-party/
<popey> why not?
<popey> seems a sensible use of resources
<czajkowski> oh indeed
<popey> of course he could have got everyone to leave a comment saying "me too"
<czajkowski> just looks unusal to be a +more than 1 :)
<popey> ZING!
<czajkowski> popey: lol
<czajkowski> right sleep time stupid o'clock train in the morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-25
<jono> bkerensa, hey
<jono> so the certificates
<jono> progress has been made
<jono> Mark agreed to sign them, design has agreed to make the cert, and I have the costs budgeted
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> jono: cool. I think a community member of sorts had made a design idea if design team wanted to use it at all
<bkerensa> jono: I could also grab Mozilla cert templates and send them to whoever is working on them
<jono> bkerensa, if someone wants to send over an idea, cool
<jono> I talked to Marcus on the design team and they said they have something pretty much ready anyway from a previous project
<bkerensa> jono: frankly though the design team does good work so idk if they need them :)
<bkerensa> ahh cool
<jono> so I am going to get a bunch printed and then get Mark to sign them all next week
<jono> bkerensa, http://bbqpad.wordpress.com/2013/04/25/bbqpad-now-supports-logging-previous-cooks/
<bkerensa> jono: ahh fun for him
<jono> lol
<jono> indeed
<bkerensa> jono: will you be issuing retroactively? Also who will be distributing them?
<jono> bkerensa, I am looking into that now
<bkerensa> jono: ahh nice feature... can you add my grill and add propane for fuel?
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> if possible I would like existing members within a timeframe to get certs
<bkerensa> my *cheap* grill
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> bkerensa, I added Gas and Electric for fuels
<jono> bkerensa, let me know the model again?
<jono> bkerensa, also, we now have a box where you can enter the name of the grill if your grill is not in the DB
<jcastro> Man, life sucks.
<bkerensa> jono: that bbq guy you have avatar with he looks like uhh the guy who works on server team
<jcastro> only half of my grill showed up
<jcastro> the other half is not here yet.
 * jcastro shakes fist at Amazon
<bkerensa> jono: Backyard Grill 2-Burner
<jono> jcastro, btw, #bbqpad
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, around
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, around ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sure, what's up?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pm :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<bkerensa> SergioMenesesAFK: pong
<bkerensa> dholbach: We need a list of 13.04 dev contributors
<bkerensa> dpm: translators ^
<bkerensa> I guess there trying to get them done by tomorrow morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, yep, got your mail - have to finish some other bits before
<bkerensa> okie dokie
<dholbach> but it's on my radar
<dpm> morning dholbach, bkerensa and all
<bkerensa> dpm: morning indeed
<dpm> bkerensa, I'll talk to the LP guys to get me the data
<bkerensa> \o/
<bkerensa> dpm: dholbach might have a fancy script... I know some people seem to have one that uses the API
<dholbach> I don't
<dpm> bkerensa, I'd love to have a script, but the data I need is not available through the API, so I need to ask the LP to run an SQL query against the db, something they're not particularly fond of. Are you collecting the contributor data and publishing it on the wiki as we used to do to thank them?
<bkerensa> dpm: yeah this is for release notes so time sensitive
<dpm> bkerensa, ah, I see you already added some data, I guess it's the one from the previous release? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Translators
<bkerensa> dpm: yeah its just a copy
<bkerensa> dpm: pgraner will be moving all of the subpage data tomorrow.... apparently I think its going to all be a single page of contributors now
<dpm> bkerensa, I guess your tomorrow means my today, i.e. in a few hours time :)
<bkerensa> dpm: yeah so today
<bkerensa> dpm: 12:33am here
<dpm> bkerensa, ok, created the RT to request the data. Let me see if there are any LP devs around
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Can you check for me if IRCC has added some IRC content into the suppor etherpad?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, no, not right now - I need to take the dog for a walk now
<dholbach> see you in a bit
 * AlanBell did
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> great thanks, AlanBell
<smartboyhw> AlanBell: Hurray!
<AlanBell> I don't quite know where that etherpad page is going to go, I am a bit out of the loop on that
<smartboyhw> AlanBell: A new community website on ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Oe rather, community.u.c
<dpm> bkerensa, if you're still around, do you happen to know where the instructions to update the Contributors/ pages on the wiki are? I've got the translators data now, I just need to massage it to put it on the wiki. I know I wrote some instructions on a page Kate Stewart created on the wiki, but I just can't find them. I figure out perhaps you are using those instructions and you know where they live
<dpm> either I'm to thick or the scp syntax is too obscure. Every time I need to run scp I find myself googling for "scp example"
<dpm> I wouldn't discard the first, though
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> always a bit unusal to see people in a kilt let alone in the office
<popey> sladen?
<sladen> no today
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> sladen: \o/
<czajkowski> you're alive!
 * czajkowski hugs sladen long time no see buddy 
<sladen> ...and the boat is still not finished
<sladen> czajkowski: pass on that I did do my HAM licence last year though
<czajkowski> well done
<czajkowski> one thing off your to do list is done
<sladen> yes, one thing off a very long list
<sladen> how's the kilt wearer?
<czajkowski> he's webdesign team
<czajkowski> no idea who
<bkerensa> dpm: I have no instructions I just put it in and if release team doesn't like it well :) they can adjust accordingly plus the style does not seem to be set
<bkerensa> dpm: doc, devel, translators etc all do it differently
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> dpm: its obscure
<bkerensa> :P
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> thanks bkerensa, re: the credits page, it's not about the style, rather on how to massage the raw data from the Launchpad export, as it's not only a matter of converting to wiki syntax. I've not yet found the page, but I figured out how I did it last time :)
<bkerensa> dpm: oh :D
<dpm> bkerensa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Translators updated. Let me see if I can figure out how to sort the language list alphabetically
<dholbach> bkerensa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers updated
<dpm> ok translations page now sorted alphabetically, translators good to go
<smartboyhw> dholbach: For the first time I'm included in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers :P
<dpm> congrats smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> dpm: Thanks:P
<czajkowski> folks can we get some RT going so we can get ubuntu trending https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/327382797939511296  and more people into #ubuntu-release
<popey> its already trending on G+ ☻
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: Damn it should be #ubuntu-release-party...
<smartboyhw> LOL
<czajkowski> really ?
<smartboyhw> vibhav made that mistake already.
<czajkowski> even less people in there
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: That's where normal users hangout
<smartboyhw> Don"t worry, you can:P
<smartboyhw> Just don't publish this semi-secret chan to the world:P
<czajkowski> it's not semi secret at all
<popey> yeah
<czajkowski> and have updated the tweet
<popey> we try not to send people to #ubuntu-release
<popey> but -party
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: At least we don't tell all to there:P
<popey> thats kinda the point of it existing
<dholbach> smartboyhw, well done
<smartboyhw> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7971
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> Hurray for 13.04!
<czajkowski> !isitoutyet
<ubot2> YES! It's out!
<czajkowski> :)
<smartboyhw> \o/
<jono> hey all :-)
<smartboyhw_> Hi jono! 13.04 is released!
<jono> smartboyhw_, indeed :-)
<jono> congrats everyone!
<smartboyhw_> \o/
<smartboyhw_> Anyone really know the codename for S?
 * smartboyhw_ wonders has sabdfl lost his dictionaries
<daker> smartboyhw_: Smart Smartboyhw_
<smartboyhw_> daker: Bah
<smartboyhw_> It won't be
<jcastro> hey balloons
<jcastro> I don't have server hardware at home other than my one box
<jcastro> I can perhaps get the server team to help out?
<czajkowski> saucy salamander  \o/
<czajkowski> next ubuntu codename
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, where is the information?
<SergioMeneses> btw morning guys!
<czajkowski> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, thanks
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, it sounds kinda fun
<jono> mhall119, call?
<jcastro> bkerensa: around?
<jcastro> bkerensa: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5607689
<jcastro> upvotes appreciated folks
<popey> jcastro: nothing there
<jcastro> huh, weird
<jono> philipballew, hey
<jono> *ahem* burndown *ahem*
<jono> :-)
<philipballew> jono, yes, worked on that yesterday, and going to work on work on them after work/school today as Friday is my day off. :)
<philipballew> thanks for the reminder.
<philipballew> If I have any questions will you be online today or tomorrow?
<jono> thanks, philipballew
<jono> philipballew, I will be, but for that BP, dholbach is driving
<philipballew> jono, probably better since I'll just work on them tonight when he is awake and stuff. Thanks!
<dholbach> thanks philipballew
<philipballew> dholbach, anytime!
<czajkowski> philipballew: stickers on the way :)
<philipballew> czajkowski, This is great!
<jono> mhall119, could you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/04/25/ubuntu-touch-progress/ - thanks!
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> upvote: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1d3bxy/detailed_update_in_the_state_of_ubuntu_touch_and/
<jono> mhall119, ignore that thread
<jono> thanks mhall119 for the reddit
<dholbach> all right my friends - time to celebrate the release... outside!
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<bkerensa> jcastro: mmm?
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1d34td/how_canonical_runs_openstack_in_production_the/
<jcastro> submit this everywhere please!
<jcastro> cjohnston: why did you wontfix that ubuntu.com community bug?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: on the point https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1172422/comments/12 community didn't know about it. I was asked to reach out and find community people who cold take part in the testing, I mailed the UK loco as the testers had to be on site to test so they did reach out to the community
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172422 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu Community lacks its historically prominent placement on Ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<czajkowski> cjohnston: was it really needed to mark it won't fix...
<czajkowski> that bug is on lots of my feeds with multiple people making it rather large on what is a fantastic release day, it's a shame imo
<czajkowski> jcastro: we cant open the bug to any other status as not part of that bug squad or I'd have changed it to at least *opinion*
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: hey, would you like to do another session on LoCo teams for this OpenWeek (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek)? :)
<jcastro> let's bring jono into this
<jcastro> I'd rather not make another bug and repeat the cycle
<jcastro> or we can just make bkerensa and cjohnston duel with rusty swords or something
<jcastro> either one works for me. :p
<czajkowski> or take it to G+ and mailing lists so lots of discussion in various places :)
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: what week is it maybe we can get the other LC folks in on it
<czajkowski> this whole work lark you'd never believe it but keeps me well busy :)
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: sure, it's on the 21st and 22nd of May
<JoseeAntonioR> (week of the 20th May)
<czajkowski> ok  have no annual leave that week booked
<czajkowski> I'll poke the LC tomorrow
<czajkowski> cheers JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks czajkowski!
<bkerensa> jcastro: I think cjohnston would win hands down he is a better sword fighter
<jono> I replied to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1172422/comments/19
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172422 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu Community lacks its historically prominent placement on Ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<jono> bkerensa, can you set it to Opinion
<bkerensa> jono: I cannot the bug was locked
<jono> bkerensa, locked by who?
<popey> jcastro: i tried, no
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<bkerensa> I can try one thing
<bkerensa> boom changed to opinion
<popey> hah, i was going to try that but thought someone might think it contrived
<popey> better coming from the bug reporter
<popey> nice one bkerensa
<bkerensa> popey: I'm glad I did something nice today.... *cowbell*
<popey> hah
<bkerensa> I actually think *rimshot* might have been more appropriate
<popey> not to a brit
<popey> that means something completely different to what it means to USians
<popey> aaaaand
<popey> bed
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> dholbach, I'm attempting to work on a few remaining Community Website items.
<dholbach> excellent
<philballew> dholbach, I had a couple questions about what I should do so I do the right work and such.
<philballew> would you have time for a couple questions sometime?
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> which questions do you have?
<philballew> So on the blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-revamping-ubuntu-community-pages that I was asked to finish up by Jono, I have three items at the botthm. The first, (create some simple community personas:) I seem to recall Randall doing a month ago, and that is why I did not do to much with. Is there anything I can do on those to improve, or work on what he did. Also, I am unsure exactly the
<philballew> best way to do the other two (talk to LoCo to define community personas and reach out to design team and/or non-Canonical designers to help us with a mockup) though I believe I can do it, I am just unsure how would be best.
<philballew> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> the best thing you can do is help finish up the bits on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite
<dholbach> there are some which still require work
<dholbach> I'll get everything on the test site today
<dholbach> so we can file a ticket with IS to move it to a more official place
<dholbach> that'd be the goals for April as far as I can see :)
<dholbach> so I'll spend some time on that today as well
<philballew> dholbach, what needs to be done there to finish? Just read it up and fill in whatever I think is missing? Also., what do I do with my blueprint items then?
<dholbach> I'll have a look over the blueprint in a bit again - I guess we can just change them to "help with finalising the content" :)
<dholbach> yeah, just fill in what you think is missing
<dholbach> if we find out later on that content should be changed to be more welcoming/inspiring/explaining for some parts of our community, we can still do that
<dholbach> the same goes for design - we can make it prettier and maybe even more interactive in a second cut
<dholbach> but up-to-date content should come first I feel
<philballew> dholbach, alright, Id just hate to do what the blueprint say and find out something else was needed. I need top prioritize my time now because next week is college finals and I will go dark for a week. Though tonight If what is needed to do in order to compleate the blueprint is make sure that page has everything I think it needs I can do that.
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> thanks so much for taking the time
<dholbach> I know you have a lot going on right now
<philballew> dholbach, not a problem.
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> mhall119, can you please look at "Ubuntu: Main Index Template (index.php)" later on and make it writable?
<dholbach> (that is on the WP test instance - I'm sort of blocked)
<philballew> dholbach, where is the website to critique. I looked at the Wiki link, but should I be looking at the actual community website?
<dholbach> critique? I'm not quite sure what you're after
<dholbach> philballew, the pieces of text we're writing are linked from that wiki page
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite
<philballew> What I am after i to do a job, but I am unsure what exactly I am supposed to do. When you say "finish up the bits" on that link you provided, is that wiki page gonna be the actual community site?
<philballew> because if not I am unsure what site to actually try to edit.
<popey> Good morning!
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> it'll be a wordpress site to which we copy over the text bits which are in the pad documents linked from the wiki site
<dholbach> hey popey, hey dpm
<philballew> yeah, so I need to be able to see that site so I can tell if I think something needs to be there right?
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> hey dholbach
<philballew> popey, dpm hola!
<dpm> hola philballew :)
<bkerensa> popey: why are you not vacationing?
<dholbach> philballew, the pad pages are where we edit the content
<bkerensa> Not taking the Friday after release off?
<bkerensa> :d
<dholbach> so all the ones which are not marked "Done" yet
<philballew> dpm, come esta?
<philballew> *como
<popey> bkerensa: no, i didnt go out for the release party last night, was working late
<popey> I am going to the UK's longest running beer festival tonight though ☻
<popey> then flying to SFO tomorrow ⍨
<philballew> popey, why you coming here?
<dpm> philballew, bien, bien, gracias, ¿y tu? ¿Practicando español?
<popey> sprint
<popey> loads of us are
<philballew> dpm, I speak spanish well enough. I live say 20 km's from Mexico.
<popey> The only thing i can say in spanish is "Where are the ashtrays"
<popey> which is ironic given I don't smoke
<bkerensa> popey: enjoy oakland
<philballew> popey, I was kinda hoping you were coming to bring me British tea, but it's okay.
<popey> will try to ☻
<popey> haha
<bkerensa> yeah where is the marmite
<philballew> I would say there is really no way to "enjoy Oakland"
<bkerensa> pfft
<bkerensa> philballew: Oh :) if you go driving around Oakland late at night its pretty fun
<philballew> bkerensa, yeah, it's nice as long as I have a Kalashnikov.
<philballew> popey, So if all the Canonical people are in Oakland for a sprint, how much is Canonical actually going to be involved with the upcoming online UDS?
<popey> UDS isn't the same week as the sprint
<philballew> I know, but they will th erotically have gotten all there meetings out of the way.
<bkerensa> popey: you guys are just finishing up the deal you guys got with the marriott right?
<popey> bkerensa: dunno, that's travel admin ☻
<popey> philballew: we almost always have a sprint before UDS
<popey> no change there
<philballew> popey, yes. I know that.
<popey> and its not the entire company sprinting
<dholbach> "erotically" and "meetings" in the same sentence doesn't make sense
<dholbach> :-P
<philballew> But with UDS now being online does that mean that all Canonical employees are still required to attend?
<dholbach> yeah, that's where the work items and blueprints will be made
 * philballew will attend in hopes to sport his Windows Server 2003 shirt for all to see.
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> all right, got to take the dog for a walk
<philballew> I'll also make sure to  say yolo as many times as I can
<philballew> Maybe change my irc name to swag
<bkerensa> =/
<philballew> bkerensa, whats wrong?
<bkerensa> I don't like that Yolo/swag nonsense
<philballew> bkerensa, me either.
<philballew> But to each their own right?
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> philballew: when you come up your going to have to see my mobile solar panels
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> ooh, that reminds me
<popey> i need one of those solar battery pack things for charging devices
<philballew> bkerensa, yeah, when I come up. I need to money first.
<philballew> I spent all my money on a plane ticket to df (Mexico City)
<bkerensa> philballew: I have one these http://www.goalzero.com/yeti150/
<popey> blimey thats huge
<philballew> bkerensa, Thats pretty cool. I have one of these: http://www.home360.co.il/pictures/4239tw.jpg
<popey> i was thinking more the small pocket things ☻
<bkerensa> philballew: that doesnt go on the bike
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> popey: the irony is we dont have enough sun here to use it for but 4 months here
<philballew> bkerensa, I solely ride a bike.
<philballew> bkerensa, San Diego has more sun then we know what to do with
<bkerensa> philballew: you could resell it
<bkerensa> :P
<philballew> I do take the bus though when I go to Mexico for the afternoon
<bkerensa> Odd enough Oregon is becoming one of the largest solar producing states yet we have no sun :s
<philballew> Not many people can leave the country for an afternoon in the states
<bkerensa> philballew: true... I envy that... Mexico is good fun
<popey> we rarely get any sun at all
<popey> but I am going on a boat trip soon and want a solar charger for my phone
<bkerensa> philballew: we will have to do a product trade soon... I need some mexican blankets
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> because power on the boat is limited
<bkerensa> they still go for three for $5?
<bkerensa> :)
<philballew> TJ is a lot better than it was. Three years ago and it was a scary place.
<philballew> bkerensa, I am header there on Wednesday, I can snag you one of you want
<philballew> there gonna be under 10 for sure
<bkerensa> popey: http://www.solio.com/chargers/ perfect for cells
<philballew> *headed
<philballew> bkerensa, I usuallt only pay in pesos unless its a street vendor since they pick the conversation rate and its always gonna be in their favor.
<philballew> *usually
<philballew> but yeah, I can grab you something if you want
<bkerensa> philballew: I should just come down to San Diego
<philballew> bkerensa, It's true, you should.
<philballew> tj has an airport to...
<bkerensa> screw that :s
<philballew> cheap flights to anywhere in the south
<philballew> Its how my friends go to Cuba
<philballew> I mean, not go to Cuba because you can not go there.
<philballew> dholbach, I have read all the pads and sen a few things I think might look good to add. I went ahead and wrote them down.
<philballew> figured youd want to know and all
<dholbach> philballew, cool!
<dholbach> philballew, which ones did you update?
<popey> hmm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades could do with some love
<philballew> dholbach, added a little bit to meeting others that enjoy Ubuntu,  under help and information, and some under advocacy from the contributive section. Not much, but something.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<philballew> dholbach, so what would you think should be done with my other blueprint items of reaching out to locos and the design team. Because I think I should not reach oth to the design team till after we have the site for them to work on.
<dholbach> yeah, let's do that for rev2
<dholbach> I'll update the blueprint later on
<philballew> Im changing the community personas one to DONE since I worked with randall ont at a while ago
<philballew> and the other two I am not sure I csan do until the site is live or able for people to see...
<philballew> I mean, were not that far along
<dholbach> sure
<philballew> dholbach, I can do a better job on both of those after the 4th or may when i am out of college for the summer holiday. I dont wanna half ass anything...
<dholbach> sure, that makes perfect sense
<philballew> alright. sweet!
 * philballew wonders off as it is 1am here
<dholbach> balloons, if you could review http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality asap, that'd be good
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Do me a flavor and check if LoCo items are filled into the support contributions community etherpad plz
<dholbach> smartboyhw, sure, in a bit
<dholbach> smartboyhw, yes
<dholbach> hey are
<dholbach> they are
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Review then please:)
<smartboyhw> Signing it off
<dholbach> yes, I'll go through them one by one today
<smartboyhw> dholbach: :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: What will happen after all the pages are copied to test instance?
<dholbach> we'll ask IS to deploy on a more official server
<dholbach> that'll then be community.u.c rev1 :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<czajkowski> wish I could getthis fixed :) may need to poke the lpappders nicely https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1172743
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172743 in Launchpad itself "Please, put the 'Does this bug affect you?' link very close to the add-comment-form textarea" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> dpm, ping
<dpm> dholbach, pong
<dholbach> dpm, got time for a very quick hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, could we have it in 10 min? I need to fix something in translation templates before a cron job kicks in in ~10
<dpm> I might be ready before that, though
<dholbach> ok, just ping me - I have to rush off to an appointment soon, but it might still work out
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> (if not we can talk when I'm back)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I'm done
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/141376c14348da71fc74f5f45f182399d559bbfe?authuser=0&hl=de
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: Are the new LoCo Council members here? I want to congrat them:)
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: I dont see their irc nicks, you can look at their lp page and you'll be able to see it
<smartboyhw> Ok
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, it might be good to get a session about autopkgtest for UOW - what do you think? maybe pitti has something already prepared :)
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Not to interrupt, but isn't that for the UDW?
<smartboyhw_> …
<dholbach> still I think it'd be something people might be interested in
<dholbach> and it's important :)
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: And BTW, after you copied the etherpads to the community website test instance lemme have a look:P
<dholbach> yes, sure
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: For autopkgtest, possible to integrate it into the Ubuntu Community QA team session?
<dholbach> not sure if it can be covered in 5-10m
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: I'm not sure that is a topic for really new contributors either.
<dholbach> personally I feel that people who know a bit of scripting or a bit of a programming language can get involved there
<smartboyhw_> For UOW
<dholbach> it's a quite isolated thing where you don't need to know much about packaging or have a deep understanding of how the distro works in general
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Then they should join UDW. I would rather want to see what other teams will join… of course
<dholbach> I mean I'm going to do do a "intro to ubunu development" too
<dholbach> and I'm not saying that it should absolutely be there
<smartboyhw_> JoseeAntonioR is making a decision
 * smartboyhw_ has no decision in this matter, IIRC
<dholbach> we discussed bringing autopkgtest into UDW and UOW at the last UDS as it is an important topic for Ubuntu and it should get some publicity
<dholbach> but if there are more important or more relevant things for UOW I absolutely won't object
<dholbach> see it as a "idea at UDS" driven suggestion
<dholbach> not a strict requirement
<smartboyhw_> ok
<smartboyhw_> But that will be 3 sessions out of 10:O
<smartboyhw_> For dev
<dholbach> understood, I'll leave the decision to somebody else
<smartboyhw_> a.k.a. JoseeAntonioR:P
<jcastro> czajkowski: the maas tag could use some love
<czajkowski> jcastro: I'm not CDO anymore :)
<jcastro> oh
 * czajkowski is online services 
<czajkowski> No lpadders is under CDO any more
<czajkowski> I'm not into guitars at all but this is amazing https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=330539833725285
<czajkowski> for those not on FB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iyadfm94oxE
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: ping a ling
<czajkowski> so nice to be the one pinging for a change :)
<smartboyhw_> lol
<SergioMeneses> morning everybody!
<SergioMeneses> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/04/26/pablo-rubianes-and-marcos-costales-appointed-to-the-lococouncil/
<chilicuil> ubuntu didn't participated again in the google summer of code this year =(
<czajkowski> chilicuil: it's not that it didn't
<czajkowski> it wasn't accepted it did apply thanks to folks in here
<chilicuil> czajkowski: ohh, got it, well maybe next year =)
<czajkowski> yup
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, \o\ sure!
<bkerensa> Woah Mozilla is discussing opening its private intranet and LDAP tools to commmunity
<bkerensa> :o
<smartboyhw_> bkerensa: :O
<bkerensa> craziness
<chilicuil> that would be awesome, specially the ldap tools =)_
<bkerensa> uh yeah
<bkerensa> we would have the same corporate tools as MoCo
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I guess its the next logical step since we have budget and office space already
<smartboyhw_> :)
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> can you promote your cook on social media?
<jono> would be cool to build some buzz around it
<mhall119> jono: I will when I can, trying to unblock dholbach
<jono> np :-)
<jono> no urgency
<jcastro> popey: I can't believe I am only now discovering Spotify
<jcastro> this is freaking awesome
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks a bunch for your help
<dholbach> all right my friends - see some of you in Oakland - big hugs and have a great WE!
<jcastro> \o/
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> SergioMeneses: yes sir
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, check your email ;)
<SergioMeneses> mmm... dpm is not here =/
<mhall119> thanks SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, I think it will be helpful ;)
<mhall119> SergioMeneses: yup
<mhall119> jono: adding pictured to bbqpad is fun, but it definitely needs an easy way to upload them directly from my phone
<jono> mhall119, you should be able to just do it from your phone
<jono> you tap the pic upload button and select it from your gallery
<mhall119> jono: ah, mobile website?
<jono> mhall119, no the normal website on your phone
<jono> our site uses responsive design
<mhall119> nice
<jono> mhall119, let me know if you have any issues with it
<mhall119> jono: so I added an image, it seems to have uploaded it, but it's not redirecting me from the "Add Photo" page back to my cook page
<jono> mhall119, weird
<mhall119> yeah, it uploaded ok, I see it on my desktop browser
<jono> mhall119, thanks for letting me know
<jono> will log it as a bug
<mhall119> it'd be cool if your phone's camera could act as an IR thermometer
<mhall119> jono: http://ubuntuone.com/2x5oDRfEQpgVTc03ryfemw on my N7
<jono> mhall119, looks pretty good :-)
<jcastro> jono: I'm only saying this before I care
<jcastro> but ...
<jcastro> I mean _because_ I care
<jono> jcastro, uh oh
<jcastro> but like, you're just taking the existing amount of words you had before and splitting them into three paragraphs.
<jcastro> it's just as wordy as the usual one
<jcastro> with 3 linebreaks, lol.
<jono> jcastro, not really, many of previous posts were *much* bigger
<jono> jcastro, as an example, my last post before I came up with 3PB http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/04/17/community-leadership-summit-training-and-talks/
<jcastro> It's like Rush. "We decided the songs were getting too long, so we trimmed then down." and they go from 18 minutes to 9 minutes.
<jono> or the one before: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/29/smart-scopes-not-landing-in-13-04-will-land-in-13-10/
<jcastro> "there we go, 9 minutes, that's radio friendly."
<jono> or the one before that: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/29/introducing-bbqpad/
<jono> so the three entries before 3PB were huge
<jono> :-)
<jono> or the one before that:http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/26/more-regular-open-and-transparent-planning/
<jono> and before that: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/18/recent-ubuntu-community-refinements/
<jono> ooh, and look at this one: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/14/refining-and-improving-virtual-uds/
<jcastro> what's aq's opinion on 3pb?
<jono> every one of those is huge :-)
<jono> haven't talked to him about it
<jcastro> ok I'll ask him later
<mhall119> jono: your defense of TPB has not exceeded the length of a TPB :)
<mhall119> *now
<jono> lol
<IdleOne> jono supports piracy! More at 11!
<jono> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-27
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: pong!
<JoseeAntonioR> and about dholbach's, I think it doesn't fit here, we want people to join teams
<bkerensa> everyone up so late :)
<smartboyhw> bkerensa: Hey
<bkerensa> smartboyhw_: hey
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: I mailed news but no sign of it appearing on the fridge
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: let me take a look
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: ok, I'm working on the post right now
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/ needs an update;P
<elfy> rush rush rush rush
<smartboyhw> elfy, to where?
<smartboyhw> PabloRubianes, congrats to your appointment to the LoCo Council:0
<elfy> no idea - you're the one always in a hurry ;)
<smartboyhw> s/;O/;)/
<smartboyhw> elfy, ......................................................................
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-28
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, is adam conrad the release manager now?
 * smartboyhw points JoseeAntonioR to #ubuntu-release to ask
<bkerensa> \o/ the call for doc contributors seems to have worked
<bkerensa> people coming out of the wood works to help!
<bkerensa> czajkowski: \o/
<smartboyhw> bkerensa: Calls always work:P
<JoseeAntonioR> mostly, not always
<bkerensa> yeah but the two people who have already got involved today know what they are doing out of the box which is great
<bkerensa> one of the big things with doc has been our instructions for getting involved need simplification
<smartboyhw> bkerensa: Whoa that's awesome!
<bkerensa> but this guy who just decided to submit a MP knew who to contribute and needed no help which is cool too
<bkerensa> I'm confident this next cycle Docs can turn around
 * smartboyhw can't work out-of-the-box on his first day of contributing to Ubuntu…
<JoseeAntonioR> I started with LP answers, don't know how I ended up here
<bkerensa> also the Ubuntu booth at Linux Fest Northwest gave away all its DVD's in a hour flat
<bkerensa> ;d
<bkerensa> amazing amount of Ubuntu users up here in Washington :D
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: I started with QA and still am:P (more into packaging and dev these days)
<smartboyhw> bkerensa: \o/
<popey> moo
 * popey waves good morning from oakland
 * JoseeAntonioR waves to popey
<philipballew> popey, Jet Lag?
 * smartboyhw waves to popey
<popey> no jetlag yet
<popey> but only arrived 6 hours ago
<smartboyhw> popey: :)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: greetings to all canonipeople over there
<philipballew> popey, Dont die, being in Oakland and all...
<smartboyhw> philipballew: LOL
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: How many sessions are booked in Open Week?
<philipballew> smartboyhw, did you ever decide to send a post card?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I think 2
<smartboyhw> philipballew: I will go to buy one and send one if I am free
 * smartboyhw reminds self to beat his classmates when back to school in Monday
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-21
<jono> jose, all set?
<jose> jono: yep, joining
<jose> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose: pong
<jose> mhall119: hey, are we still having the engineering update on Wednesday?
<mhall119> jose: as far as I know, why?
<mhall119> 1400 UTC
<jose> I was just wondering
<mhall119> ok
<bkerensa> jono: the struggle https://twitter.com/AthIeteProdigy/status/458241413289762816/photo/1
<jono> bkerensa, lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> kyleN, mhall119: I'm just going through all content on developer.u.c for a general review - and I wasn't quite sure: what is http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/apis/ for?
<dholbach> is this supposed to go to developer.u.c/api at some stage?
<mhall119> dholbach: those look like balloons' docs....not sure why they're under the main platform section
<mhall119> maybe the page can just be renamed from API to Quality or Testing
<dholbach> mhall119, reparented as well?
<dholbach> balloons, ^
<kyleN> i think he said some of his testing apis are platform appropriate (like autopilot generally) and some are toolkit specific and they would be placed in the apt sections there
<dholbach> hum hum...
<mhall119> dholbach: I think a reparenting isn't needed if we rename te page
<dholbach> I think from a "which bucket does this fit in" perspective it makes sense
<dholbach> but for a new user going through the items in the navigation it's a bit confusing
<dholbach> or it might be
<kyleN> also, so far we have strictly required api docs to fit into the current api scheme. these do not though
<kyleN> mhall119, ^
<dholbach> kyleN, it might be more a question for Nick
<kyleN> dholbach, doesn't mhall119 manage all the api docs?
<mhall119> the autopilot API docs are not strictly API reference, it's reference + tutorials + FAQ + more
<mhall119> kyleN: I don't
<dholbach> kyleN, from the discussion above (I haven't checked) it looks like Nick wrote the article and might know more
<kyleN> hmm.
<balloons> yes, we had the 'quality' section, but it was agred to drop it and place the docs in existing sections
<kyleN> balloons and I had agreed quality should be a side nav  but that idea was modified in a meeting as I recall
<dholbach> balloons, kyleN: the reason I brought it up was that it might look to somebody who's new like "this is platform api docs"
<dholbach> while it's actually (if I understand correctly) links to apis which are platform agnostic or didn't fit elsewhere
<dholbach> I don't know if we should fix this or what a good way to clarify this might be
<dholbach> I just wanted to bring it up
<kyleN> i still think a quality section/side nav would solve this
<kyleN> I wonder if we are overconcerned about the proliferation of side nav items. I tend to think a set of sid nave topics would be very useful.
<dholbach> maybe we should have a "you might be looking for the <link to the api website>" to the top of the page somewhere as well
<kyleN> and some other dev sites do it that way: https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/navigation/#section=Topics&topic=Mathematical%20Computation
<balloons> I have no horse in the race, except the content. I'm ok with placing it inside the existing sections, and agree quality as a sidenav could be weird. But yes, the AP docs and linkouts to other tool docs need to live somewhere.. a bit like linking to third party apis
<dholbach> balloons, sure sure - I didn't mean to say that they should be kicked out or something :)
<balloons> dholbach, I know.. you are just confused and want things to be logically laid out. I agree :-)
<dholbach> balloons, I was first just wondering what they were and then how we can make it a bit clearer to somebody who has little idea where they're headed
<balloons> I'm wide open.. let's try some of your ideas
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow - have a great rest of your day!
<jcastro> czajkowski, wow really
<jcastro> an aircraft carrier?
<czajkowski> jcastro: eh ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> morning
<jose> dpm: ping
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> lunch time - bbiab
<dpm> hola jose
<dpm> jose, sorry I didn't reply to your ping earlier, my connection dropped afterwards
<dpm> jose, so for the hangout popey and I will be doing later on, who starts the hangout on ubuntuonair.com?
<jose> dpm: I need you to do it
<jose> dpm: I need you to do the hangout and set up ubuntuonair.com, remember chat will take place at #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<jose> dpm: and prepend [Classroom] to the session title at ubuntuonair.com
<jose> I'm in class atm
<dpm> jose, ok, thanks. I can access the ubuntuonair.com blog, but I'm not sure I've got the credentials to start a hangout with the ubuntuonair g+ account, I'll find out how to do it
<jose> dpm: ask dholbach for the passeord
<dpm> ok, cool
<jose> email me if needed and I'll answer asap
<dpm> jose, no worries, I'll try not to bother you in class, I'll figure it out
<dpm> thanks!
<jose> np
<mhall119> jose: ping
<jose> mhall119: pong
<jose> what's up?
<mhall119> jose: hey, I may have to cancel my session tomorrow, my darling daughter has given me her cold
<mhall119> do you have anybody who wanted to do a session but didn't have a slot?
<jose> mhall119: can we talk about this in a couple hours? I'm in class and can't access anything
<jose> I'll make sure to get it fixed
<jose> don't worry
<mhall119> jose: sure, ping me when you have time
<jose> thanks
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<pleia2> unicorn \o/
<pleia2> I don't need to go shopping, I have unicorns :)
<SergioMeneses> o0
<popey> hah
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm, call in 10m OK? I need to walk the dog first :)
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> cool, brb
<dholbach> dpm, what would you prefer? phone? hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, phone might be quicker, but whatever works best for you. Shall we talk at 11:00? I'd like to finish something off before the call
<dholbach> dpm, sure, WFM
<jose> dpm: just to let you know, I'll be hosting the hangout today
<dpm> jose, ah, perfect, thanks!
<jose> np :)
 * jose runs to classes
<jcastro> mhall119, I have a list a mile long wrt the local provider for the sprint, and this is one of them
<jcastro> so don't worry, I will be your champion
<mhall119> aw, I have a champion
 * mhall119 <3 jcastro 
<mhall119> jcastro: /etc/lxc/auto/juju-* doesn't exist for me (following the cleanup AU anwer), should it ?
<mhall119> I have /etc/lxc/lxc-usernet though
<jcastro> yeah not all files will be there IME
<jcastro> it's just ensuring it is not
<jcastro> but we did just do 1.18 and some stuff has changed, I am not sure what in that area though
<pleia2> dholbach: all set for UOW session?
<dholbach> pleia2, yep yep
<pleia2> cool :) I'm around as needed, enjoy!
<dpm> jose, sorry, I'll have to cancel my second UOW session today at 18:00UTC, I've got a personal appointment coming up :(
<pleia2> eep, lost mhall119 and dpm today
<pleia2> dpm: best of luck with your appointment, thanks for letting us know
<dpm> pleia2, jose, I'm really sorry for the short notice, I really hate doing this. It just came up now. Anything I need to do other than updating the wiki?
<mhall119> pleia2: yeah, sorry about that, believe me I'd rather run my session than be sick :(
<pleia2> dpm: no, thanks, I'm taking care of the wiki :)
<pleia2> mhall119: hope you feel better!
<dpm> oh, mhall119 I had no idea, I hope you get well soon!
<popey> mhall119: eat more vegetables <img src=tomato.png>
<dpm> pleia2, thanks a lot
<mhall119> popey: more like "avoid sick relatives during holiday meals"
<popey> ☻
<pleia2> dpm: are you still co-presenting with dholbach for the 1600 session in a few minutes?
<dholbach> yep, he said he'd be there :)
<pleia2> ok cool
<dpm> pleia2, dholbach, yep. dholbach, would you mind starting it and I'll come in after a couple of mins? My call is running over and it's one I cannot shorten
<dholbach> dpm, gotcha
<pleia2> (ClassBot alerts us if there are any instructors who haven't yet joined channel, so I was obeying the bot to followup)
<dholbach> ahh ok, thanks pleia2!
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> jose, hey
<jose> jono: hi! your Q&A is in roughly 1h, right?
<jono> jose, no, in 4mins
<jono> thats what I have on my calendar
<jose> what...
<jono> I would prefer to do it in an hour
<jose> jono: we scheduled it to be in 1h
<jono> ok, we must have had some confusion
<jono> np, 1hr works great for me
<jose> awesome then :)
<jose> thanks a lot!
<jo-erlend> According to Canonical, Ubuntu 14.04LTS will be supported with security and maintenance updates for 18 months. Perhaps someone might want to fix that? (: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146
<jo-erlend> It's under "System requirements".
<jose> jono: should I forward ^ to Michelle?
<jono> jose, yes please
<jose> ok, will do in a min
<jose> good catch, jo-erlend :)
<jo-erlend> It was Bartek on OMG! Ubuntu, actually. I just thought I'd forward it. :)
<jose> would you mind replying letting him know I'm forwarding that issue?
<jo-erlend> I already did, including the "good catch" :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Pici> Has there been any announcements about 12.10 EOL?
<popey> not that I've seen
<popey> I'd expect it to be at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/thread.html when it's posted
<Pici> Me too.
<dholbach> Pici, popey: <infinity> k1l: I'll send out an email today.  It is extended by a tiny bit to give some overlap and unwind confusion between the 18mo->9mo support cycle change.
<dholbach> <infinity> k1l: But I don't mind people pretending it's already EOL and upgrading today. :P
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all next week!
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<czajkowski> ello
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> elfy: hows things
<czajkowski> this rain is not acceptable :(
 * elfy looks out at the Isle of Wight - which he can see because the sky is BLUE !!
<elfy> though I have spent the day driving in rain
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-20
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning
<dpm> good morning dholbach, morning elfy
<dpm> welcome back dholbach :)
<elfy> hi dpm
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> thanks
<MooDoo> morning
<popey> greetings from that London
<dpm> morning popey
<dpm> mhall119_, good morning too at this unusual time :)
<mhall119_> :)
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dpm> popey, mhall119, let me know if you guys want to have our 1:1 today or if you're busy sprinting
<popey> i think we're going to be heads-down all day
<dpm> ok
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> great work with the core track proposals dholbach! Nice to see they span across tracks too
<dholbach> dpm, I'll try to get asac and co to agree to the general structure and then open up the call to the snappy* mailing lists
<dpm> dholbach, sounds like a plan
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> good work
<dholbach> dpm, I'll also schedule a call with Maarten - maybe he can line up a partner or two as well - some well-attended UOS sessions are going to in his interest too :)
<dpm> indeed!
<dpm> dholbach, could you give me write or comment access to the doc?
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> I promise I won't add more ;)
<dholbach> feel free to
<dholbach> hey daker - how are you doing?
<daker> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> did you get a chance to play around with the rpi2 and bbb yet? :)
<daker> dholbach: a little bit using the rpi2
<dholbach> I don't have an rpi2, but I thought of you as somebody who could (maybe) test-drive https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/#snappy-raspi2 :)
<dholbach> ah ok... is something like the above what you used?
<dholbach> it's instructions Loïc wrote up
<dholbach> and I wondered if this worked for everyone
<dholbach> I guess I could ask on the snappy list too
<daker> dholbach: i used the instructions from raspberrypi.org
<daker> i did download the image from raspberrypi.org
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> I guess I'll send a mail to the snappy list
<dholbach> to see if folks can help out with reviewing the page
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your help!
<daker> i can tried them when i am home
<dholbach> thank you! :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow - I call it a day!
<dpm> calling it a day too, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> hey pleia2
<pleia2> hey jcastro
<jcastro> is there a wiki page for membership board members?
<jcastro> I need to like, put the meetings on my schedule, etc
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<elfy> jcastro: ^^ dates change - but the day remains the same afaik
<jcastro> ta!
<elfy> first thursday and 3 rd wednesday
<jcastro> hah man how old is that picutre
<elfy> bit expensive to run a UDS to get new ones :D
<jcastro> pleia2, hey you going to dockercon it's in your end of the woods
<pleia2> jcastro: nope (lazyPower pinged me about it a few weeks back)
<aikidouke> quit
<aikidouke> sorry
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all o/
<elfy> morning
<dpm> hi elfy
<MooDoo> morning
<Tm_T> g'day
<popey> dpm: mhall119 would it be possible / useful to have a Q&A today from the desktop sprint with maybe a couple of people for questions?
<popey> I'm sure we can drum up some questions from the internet
<mhall119> popey: probably they would all be about Unity 8, inwhich case I don't think these guys woudl necessarily know the answers
<dpm> popey, I actually was going to suggest that :)
<popey> hah
<dpm> so I think it would definitely be useful. As for possible, you guys should have a better overview of who to coerce... err invite from the desktop team ;)
<mhall119> will might be available
<mhall119> I'll see if anyone else will be
<mhall119> popey: do you want to ask any Unity8 devs too?
<popey> ok
<popey> mhall119: 17:00 UK time, right? 16:00 UTC? (that's what it is in my calendar)
<mhall119> that's what mine says as well
<popey> ok
<dpm> rock on :)
<mhall119> jose: please register for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/ so I can promote you to a track lead
<mhall119> popey: will says yes, we can do it in the sprint room and anyone who can answer can step in and do so
<mhall119> I might put you up on the projector :)
<popey> hah
<balloons> dholbach, any idea who might be willing to demo deb2snap? mterry can't do it, but I think it's still worthy of being shown off
<dholbach> balloons, mterry is the expert
<dholbach> I don't know who else worked on it
<balloons> dholbach, also, are you planning on finding folks for the snappy show and tell sessions?
<dholbach> balloons, the doc I mentioned in the mail has all the session ideas I came up with
<dholbach> as everyone is busy getting the release together I'm not at a point where everything is confirmed yet
<balloons> dholbach, no worries, just wanted to see what the status was
<mhall119> dholbach: at least one of your proposes sessions matches one of mine, so I'll get that on the convergence track
<dpm> mhall119, balloons, having spoken with asac this morning, it seems that the snappy sessions schedule will be done after release, i.e. on Friday. Everyone in the snappy team is busy with the release atm
<mhall119> dpm: ack, thanks
<balloons> ack
<jcastro> mhall119, I have some "maybe" sessions I'm going to leave in the sidebar for now if that's ok
<jcastro> jose, what do you think: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/cloud/
<mhall119> jcastro: it's your track, whatever you want to do with it is okay by me
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> mhall119, most of my descriptions are empty but I will fill those out in malta when I have everyoen together to describe their sessions
<jcastro> mhall119, other than that, we're basically done
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> cloud guys rocking UOS as usual
<jcastro> <3
<popey> mhall119: are you able to setup the hangout?
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> dammit, google changed the interface *again*
<mhall119> popey: scheduled and updated ubuntuonair.com
<mhall119> popey: can you start and host it? you've got more reliable internet than me today
<popey> argh
<mhall119> argh?
<mhall119> jcastro: did your juju office hours thing work last week? your youtube link was bad
<popey> everything falling apart around me
<popey> mhall119: i had to reset my browser so I am missing the credentials
<mhall119> ok, I'll need to plug in
<popey> mhall119: found it.. logging in
<popey> you created the event?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> popey: https://plus.google.com/u/1/events/cqpiu545t421ov0j2bejrvjckio
<popey> ok, so I'll start it then?
<popey> (I found the credentials)
<mhall119> sounds good, I'm getting my laptop ready
<popey> ok.
<mhall119> popey: PM me the hangout link when you have it
<popey> done
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-22
<jose> jcastro: dude, you've already filled in all the spots!
<jose> I like the 'free credit' thing
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> popey, where have the UOS app dev sessions gone? I can't see them anymore on the list of sessions pending to be scheduled, or in the schedule
<dpm> oh, they're probably in the "Unscheduled meetings" pane
<mhall119> dpm: you won't see them as available to be scheduled, sinc eyou're not a lead on that track
<dpm> and I can't see those without being track lead
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> mhall119, is there a way the whole team can see all sessions for the review this afternoon, even if they're not yet scheduled?
<mhall119> dpm: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/all/ shows all approved meetings
<mhall119> dpm: if that's not enough I can make us all schedule managers for the event, that would effectively give us lead-level access to all tracks
<dpm> mhall119, ah, I had tried that one, but I might have done something wrong. In any case, that works, thanks mhall119! I think if you can make us schedule managers, that'd be great, so that we can all help each other with scheduling
<dpm> or does that introduce more complexity in the django site administration?
<mhall119> no, it's somethign we've had for a while, usually msms would get this so she could make any necessary changes at in-person UDS
<mhall119> since we went virtuals and had many leads, we just haven't needed it
<dpm> mhall119, in that case, if you could do that for our team, that'd be great
<mhall119> done
<dpm> cool, thanks
<mhall119> dpm: can you see all the tracks on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/review/ now?
<dpm> mhall119, ah, that's the url that got me confused in the first place. I can only see one session there: "Demo: Unity 8 in Desktop mode"
<mhall119> dpm: probably not that anymore either, since I just approved it
<mhall119> dpm: but you see all the track names now?
<dpm> mhall119, no, it's now empty
<dpm> ah,
<dpm> I probably need to log out and back in, don't I?
 * dpm tries
<dpm> no luck
<popey> dpm: sorry, was having lunch, has mhall119 sorted you?
<dpm> all good, thanks popey
<czajkowski> popey: good news table has been fixed co working day will resume shortly :D
<popey> heh
<jcastro> mhall119, I'm on 14.10 r16 on my N4, is that the latest hotness or can I play with something new?
<mhall119> jcastro: devel-proposed is the hotest hotness
<mhall119> which is r181 for mako
<jcastro> how do I get there from here? I don't mind reformatting
<mhall119> ubuntu-device-flash --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<mhall119> should work
<jcastro> mhall119, is ubuntu-touch/devel that far behind?
<jcastro> seems like a safer bet for me
<mhall119> jcastro: it was, we may have had a promotion there this past week
<jcastro> ok I'll start there
<dpm> thanks jcastro for getting the cloud sessions scheduled!
<jcastro> <3
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach_> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow again!
 * popey hugs dholbach_ 
 * dholbach_ hugs popey back :)
<dholbach_> have a great rest of your day
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Greetings from London.
<elfy> does that greeting include a picture of Buck Palace and bored soldiers standing still for hours :p
<popey> hah
<nigelb> popey: say hi to mhall119 :)
<popey> i will :)
<mhall119> hi nigelb :)
<elfy> good morning mhall119 - I trust London suits you today :)
<mhall119> elfy: it's treated me very well, yes
<nigelb> mhall119: Hello! How is London treating you? Too bad we aren't in town at the same time :)
<mhall119> nigelb: I know, it's been far too long since I've seen you
<mhall119> London has been great though, nice weather this week
<dholbach> pleia2, great job at getting all those interviews out!
<popey> we will have a beer for you nigelb
<czajkowski> popey: table is back co working shall resume shortly :D
<czajkowski> popey: cant make it tonight to London :( Have more boxes to unpack
<popey> :)
<popey> awwww
<popey> ok
<mhall119> czajkowski: noooo!!
<czajkowski> we have help coming over tongiht in the form of Jons aunt to help move more boxes and get the garage in a fit state so we can move the bikes and his 'stuff' in there
<mhall119> I was looking forward to seeing you again :(
<mhall119> I mean, in person, video doesn't count
<czajkowski> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: It has indeed been far too long since I've seen you.
<nigelb> popey: you need to have a cider ;)
<nigelb> popey: The last time we met we had some spectacular cider :D
<mhall119> I don't recall the cider
 * mhall119 isn't a big fan of cider
<nigelb> mhall119: I meant the last time I met the Alans
<nigelb> plural, because alanbell was showing me around and popey joined us later.
<nigelb> I *think* it was before the Ubuntu phone announcement. popey had a supersecret new project thing in his bag that he teased us about.
<popey> haha
<popey> yeah, i remember that
<popey> i walk past that pub to get to the office
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I keep thinking of coming to the office at some point
<nigelb> but I don't know a lot of people there ^_^
<popey> actually, when I last saw you, it was the Ubuntu Edge I had with me
<nigelb> Right, I remember reaching home and going
<nigelb> Doh, HE HAD THIS DEVICE IN HIS BAG!
<popey> dpm: do you know who manages the server guide? we have a request to translate it to Arabic. Where should I point them?
<popey> (does the doc team still exist?)
<popey> ooh, they do!
<popey>  /ignore popey
<dpm> popey, the doc team is still alive, but not very active. Peter Matulis was working on the server guide, I think
<popey> thanks
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> jose, hey
<jose> dpm: no me deja entrar al hangout, puedes invitar a joseeantonior@gmail.com, por favor?
<dpm> si, claro
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> morning dholbach
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dpm> morning all!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<davidcalle> hey dpm
<dpm> hi guys
<dpm> davidcalle, dholbach, just a heads up if you see changes: I did some fixes to the webcam snappy guide last night after trying it on my bbb - it seems asac was using a locally-installed app rather than the one from the store, so the instructions didn't quite work
<dholbach> dpm, good work - thanks a lot
<elfy> morning everybods
<dpm> well, you guys did all the work!
<dpm> morning elfy
<davidcalle> dpm, yes, instructions were supposed to be updates once the package was available, thanks for taking care of it!
<davidcalle> updated*
<dpm> ah, cool
<balloons> mhall119, what's up with the IS ticket to get AP docs onto d.u.c?
<mhall119> balloons: http://162.213.32.72/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ is staging
<mhall119> data is importing fine, the image uploading to swift failed due to missing proxy env vars which I've fixed in r107 and sent back to webops to update staging
<mhall119> balloons: with luck that'll make staging 100% done and monday we can go to production
<balloons> mhall119, ack, keep me updated. fingers crossed
<balloons> have a good flight back, whenever that is :-)
<dholbach> Have a fantastic weekend everyone and enjoy the release celebrations!
<dholbach> I'll be back on Tuesday.
 * dholbach hugs everyone!
<mhall119> balloons: I fly out tomorrow AM, will be back to work on Monday morning
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach back
<mhall119> dholbach: have a good one
<balloons> hugs dholbach !
<dpm> warming up the engines for UOS http://davidplanella.org/announcing-the-next-ubuntu-online-summit, help spreading the word appreciated!
<dpm> have a good weekend everyone, and safe flights mhall119
<silverlion> good evening everybody
<silverlion> I've got a question regarding upcoming UOS. Is there a chance to have a look behind the scenes to get a feeling how much work it is to get things done there?
<knome> elfy, hear here!
<knome> http://pad.ubuntu.com/community-is-blockers
<knome> i'm interested in the bottom of the page stuff...
<knome> regarding that, is https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=20596 still really a valid ticket, or can it be closed?
<elfy> 20596?
<elfy> that can be closed
<knome> ok, thanks
<knome> elfy, i'm basically marking the slowness stuff from 2011-2012 as "to be closed" too, since they are... old
<elfy> mmm
<knome> they will need new correspondence anyway
<knome> or if you rather keep those open.. that's fine as well :)
<elfy> forum ones's we'll be cc'd to - or should be, if I see one marked as this should be closed and it shouldn't I'll comment :)
<knome> elfy, ok, great ;)
<knome> elfy, what about 20761?
<knome> elfy, and 20776, which is supposed to be fixed?
<elfy> 20761 that's not done with
<knome> ok
<elfy> other's have taken precedence
<elfy> 761 should be ok
<knome> halfway through the general queue D:
<knome> wait, that too? :)
<elfy> 19790 is not going to happen
<knome> i'm updating the pad, feel free to fix the descriptions if you see fit
<silverlion> evening elfy
<silverlion> o/ knome
<elfy> hi silverlion
<pleia2> thanks for your help, elfy
<elfy> pleia2: welcome :)
<knome> yep, thank you both elfy and pleia2 :)
<knome> elfy, is 21156 still something you wish to happen?
<elfy> not sure off the top of my head
<elfy> yes - we still get issues with that
<knome> well read it you silly :)
<knome> ok, i'll not list that then
<pleia2> any that are annoying to be outstanding we can add to the top of the doc
<knome> ywp
<elfy> ho ho ho ;)
<knome> yep too
<pleia2> then we can prioritize them from there (the SSO one is actually causing us to lose contributors, so that's bad)
<knome> pleia2, you mean any that aren't listed in the bottom of the wiki? :P
<pleia2> :)
<elfy> 25642 is just being ignored
 * pleia2 goes to grab some lunch
<knome> bon appetit
<silverlion> pleia2: have a good one ;)
<knome> elfy, 22008 good or still open?
<elfy> can't tell without logging into the control panel and trying - then I'd need to let it run ...
<elfy> leave it open
<knome> oki
<knome> 22165?
<elfy> close
<knome> not that there are many forums tickets...
<elfy> well - if we could do stuff there wouldn't need to be ;)
<knome> ;)
<knome> elfy, 23300?
<elfy> add that to the this is really annoying pile
<elfy> and 24227 should be added to the if SSO on the forum is about security - why do moderators have to have their passwords set by someone else pile
<elfy> anything newer that's open - should be open
<knome> :)
<knome> oki
<knome> just figured out i'm not really interested at the loco queue...
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-25
<AuroraAvenue> popey, I know your on the show - but I'm looking for this bug.
<AuroraAvenue> ...
<AuroraAvenue> The bug allows Ubuntu Touch to be installed on Lollipop Android, which it can't at the moment.
<AuroraAvenue> maybe it was pre-recorded.
<popey> AuroraAvenue: que?
<popey> Morning all
<Kilos> hi popey
<Kilos> and hi dholbach dpm svij
<svij> morning all!
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hi svij, hi popey, hi dpm
<dpm> morning all
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Kilos> hi davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: I won't be able to make it to the team meeting later on as I will have to pick up Lisa from the train station
<dholbach> dpm and I talked about this Friday evening already and thought it might be a good idea to move the meeting to tomorrow
<dholbach> dpm, ^ do I remember this correctly?
<dpm> dholbach, ah, yeah, let me do that, thanks for the heads up
<popey> me either, I'll be on a flight
<davidcalle> wfm
<dpm> popey, ah, I thought you'd have landed already. All set for Prague?
<dholbach> popey, enjoy Prague! :-)
<popey> dpm: ah, no, will be on the way to the airport
<popey> dholbach: thank :)
<popey> *s
<dpm> popey, ok
<dpm> dholbach, popey, reshuffling calls, then
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> hey marcoceppi, so about the manual deployment - how is this going to work? you just do a bzr pull or something?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, in that case we'd also need to pull the dependencies
<dholbach> and run "./manage.py migrate" at least
<marcoceppi> dholbach: right, if the bzr repo is ready to pull, I'll give it a go first and document the process for you
<dholbach> yes, it should be
<marcoceppi> dholbach: it failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16048119/
<dholbach> ugh
<marcoceppi> dholbach: do you have a remedy for this?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, were the dependencies updated as well?
<marcoceppi> yes
<dholbach> was this part of the layers  branch?
<dholbach> this didn't happen in my testing :-/
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I'm not doing it in the charm
<marcoceppi> I'm doing it manually
<marcoceppi> I just ran the migrate command after a pip install of the updated requirements.tx
<dholbach> ok, just a sec, let me see
<marcoceppi> dholbach: let me try one more thing
<dholbach> yep, I have an idea too
<marcoceppi> cool
<marcoceppi> dholbach: my idea didn't work
<dholbach> marcoceppi, can you try to apply https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubucon-site/fix-migration-paths/+merge/292805 and try again?
<dholbach> the paths in the settings.py referred to the old south migrations
<marcoceppi> dholbach: much better, it's progressing now
<dholbach> <3
<marcoceppi> need to run to an appointment, be back in 15
<marcoceppi> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16048220/
<dholbach> I have a call now, bbiab
<marcoceppi> dholbach: no worries, I just relocated
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ we're having a bit of a problem with the ubucon-site deployment
 * davidcalle hides
<davidcalle> marcoceppi: hey :)
<marcoceppi> davidcalle: ahoy
<marcoceppi> davidcalle: migrations are failing to run because something already exists
<marcoceppi> django_openid_auth_association
<davidcalle> marcoceppi: dholbach: maybe try something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16048726/
<davidcalle> dholbach: please check if it looks sane to you ^
<davidcalle> This assumes it's based on the devportal code and that you actually have a run.py script in the charm (afaik, you should)
<marcoceppi> davidcalle: different charm, this is django layer, but the commands are worth trying
<marcoceppi> davidcalle: fake-initial looks promising
<marcoceppi> davidcalle dholbach now the migrate command is failing
<marcoceppi> davidcalle http://paste.ubuntu.com/16048756/
<dholbach> can you run the makemigrations command to see what it adds?
<marcoceppi> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16048832/
<marcoceppi> oh, fake-inital might not have been the right course of action
<dholbach> I don't understand where these new migrations come from now :-/
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I restarted gunicon, does the site look as you'd expected?
<dholbach> yes, it looks good AFAICS
<marcoceppi> dholbach: then I htink the migrations are done, since it says there are none to run (despite there being new ones)
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I'll copy the new migrations down so you can test/check/potentially commit them
<svij> marcoceppi: dholbach: the administration menu is broken
<svij> when logged in
<marcoceppi> perfect.
<marcoceppi> svij: what's the login?
<svij> http://ubucon.org/openid/login
<svij> you may need to be in a launchpad group
<svij> ah, you are
<davidcalle> svij: broken how? Looks ok to me
<svij> oh
<svij> now it looks fine here too
<dpm> it's taking quite a long time for me to log in at all
<marcoceppi> svij: I may have pulled the rug from out under you, since I did a collectstatic after you reported it broken
<svij> marcoceppi: ah!
<marcoceppi> dholbach: the upgrade process (when migrations work) is straight forward. I'll be easy for me to build it into the charm. We're probably going to want to redeploy this again sometime, so I'm not sure how to export the content for a reimport but we can takle that later
<svij> is the blog now included?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I think the new migration stems from the fact that we did a cms update and one of the internal keys we had foreignkey on changed
<marcoceppi> dholbach: sure, so it'll be good to just deploy afresh with the proper migrations, etc
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I fear it won't cleanly migrate on the next update
<dholbach> marcoceppi, davidcalle: does https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubucon-site/fix-migration-paths/+merge/292805 look sane to you?
<marcoceppi> dholbach: here are the instructions to defeat bus factor http://paste.ubuntu.com/16048881/
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I'll build this into the charm so you can do it via juju
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I'll send an email to mhall119 and davidcalle too with the instructions
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I don't know anything about juju :-)
<marcoceppi> dholbach: hah, I'll learn you soon enough ;)
<dholbach> ok, I'll take your word for it :-)
<svij> dholbach: so can I play around with the blog finally?
<davidcalle> dholbach: debug true l54, expected?
<dholbach> davidcalle, it replaces l32
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> looking through the page I'm not sure if the blog bits actually landed or are enabled
<svij> if I add a page content on on the structure view, there's a "News & Blog" header with blog specific things, dholbach
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> if I try to edit the /blog page, I get "you're not allowed to add a plugin"
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I'm not sure... do you think we should land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubucon-site/fix-migration-paths/+merge/292805?
<svij> dholbach: oh you're right
<marcoceppi> dholbach: try now
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I just landed that migration (cleanly) from your branch
<dpm> Also, not urgent, but if in the current or next deployment we could squeeze in: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubucon-site/add-de-fr-zh_cn/+merge/292809 - cmt-arudy has been asking me to enable French in the site for a few days now
<dholbach> davidcalle, for the right permissions to add e.g. a blog archive to a page, maybe we need to fix/extend the initdb command(?)
<dholbach> or maybe just re-run it?
<marcoceppi> dholbach: can you edit blog now?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I can edit the page, but couldn't add a blog archive plugin
<dholbach> let me log out and log back in again and see if that changes anything
<marcoceppi> dholbach: can you now?
<dholbach> trying
<dholbach> no, I don't seem to have the right permissions
<dholbach> marcoceppi, is the entire MP I sent earlier applied now, if yes - I merge it into trunk to reflect that
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I just applied your MP about 3 mins ago
 * dholbach hugs marcoceppi 
<marcoceppi> brb
<davidcalle> dholbach: marcoceppi, svij: so, I managed to add an archive plugin
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> davidcalle is clearly more special then me
<dholbach> s/then/than
<davidcalle> dholbach: I gave myself the right permissions :)
<marcoceppi> i have no idea whats going on ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, whaaaaat!
<dholbach> that's cheating
<marcoceppi> lmk when you need me to poke juju
<dholbach> but good on you! :)
<davidcalle> marcoceppi: :)
<dholbach> with that we can publish the /blog page and are all done now?
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^
<dholbach> if yes: http://blaqswans.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/a_team-300x216.jpg :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: well, it should work, but I don't know how aldryn works and which plugin to put on the page :) svij, dholbach, let me give you these permissions
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe for now just add a blog archive so we get all the latest blog entries
<dholbach> and then we let svij figure out how to publish a blog entry :-)
<svij> yay
<dholbach> so we divide up the work items ;-)
<dholbach> ← break database
<dholbach> marcoceppi: fix database
<dholbach> davidcalle: cheat database
<dholbach> svij: figure it all out
<svij> and then I'll tell Marius Q to write a blog post. Hehe
<dholbach> this is an excellent example of teamwork :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm: svij: I've enabled blog plugins control to all ubucon devs. And I guess we can do on a per editor basis?
<davidcalle> svij: I've put you in the dev group as well
<dholbach> davidcalle, sure
<dholbach> I don't expect that many editors
<svij> yup
<davidcalle> svij: what browser do you use?
<svij> davidcalle: chromium
<davidcalle> svij: ok, Firefox and Django CMS admin don't work hand in hand for some reasons (eg. plugin deletion on a page doesn't work in Firefox)
<davidcalle> svij: dholbach: feel free to ping me if you need more cheap corner cutting :D
<dholbach> great work everyone
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<dholbach> dpm, ^ looks like we're ready to go with the blog
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I've taken this feedback and started iterating on the charm layer, hopefully by end of next week I'll have a better exeprience for you
<dholbach> <3
<elacheche> o/ folks :)
<svij> thanks dholbach, marcoceppi and davidcalle
<Kilos> czajkows1i congratulations, may it be a long happy marriage
<dpm> thanks so much marcoceppi
<dpm> and all!
<marcoceppi> dholbach dpm, while I'm rooting around, we can land that language patch if you get it onto trunk
<dholbach> I'll merge it
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> marcoceppi, do local juju deployments work with the layer now? IIRC that was one of the issues dholbach was having. I've not tested the site locally in a while, but I can give it another go
<marcoceppi> dpm: the problems were with juju 2.0 and lxd, which have been ironed out
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> merged
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<dpm> marcoceppi, are you guys still recommending the juju PPA in 16.04?
<marcoceppi> dpm: yea, juju 2.0 still hasn't landed in xenial yet
<dholbach> all right... I'm out to pick up Lisa from the station - see you guys tomorrow - dpm: I'll work on the UOS suggestions first thing tomorrow, maybe we can catch up tomorrow early before the team call too
<marcoceppi> dpm dholbach languages pulled down
<dholbach> marcoceppi, fantastic
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> it's much appreciated :)
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I should be a lot more responsive now that release is out <3
<dholbach> excellent :-)
<dholbach> I know you had lots on your plate
<dholbach> all right - see you guys tomorrow
<dpm> thanks again marcoceppi!
<dpm> languages appear on the admin, we now just need to translate some content to test them live
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-26
<dpm> Good morning all
<Kilos> hi dpm dholbach svij and all others
<dpm> hi Kilos
<svij> morning Kilos and dpm
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hi svij and dpm
<dpm> o/
<popey> morning
<Kilos> hi popey
<dpm> landed safely in Prague, popey?
<dholbach> yo popey
<popey> Yes, we should have more events in Prague
<popey> dholbach: could you please review telegram? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1501/rev/17/
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> done
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, mail with uos session proposals sent
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> czajkowski, congratulations! :-)
<popey> czajkowski: Morning Mrs Faultley :)
<dholbach> :-)
<czajkowski> heh thank you :)
<svij> czajkowski: congrats! :)
<czajkowski> back in the UK now to unpack and repack and head to Orlando tomorrow!
<czajkowski> :D
<dholbach> czajkowski, so you're going to change your irc nick now too?
<czajkowski> dholbach: nope keeping czajkowski on irc, twitter and linkedin for work
<czajkowski> fb is already Laura Fautley and it's confusing the hell out of me atm :)
<dholbach> svij, how far did you get with the blog yesterday?
<svij> dholbach: I didn't have time yet :/
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> let us know how it goes
<dholbach> dpm, did you still want to chat about snappy-playpen?
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, popey: who's on for the Q&A later on?
<dholbach> popey's sprinting
<popey> o/
<dholbach> or make it a desktop themed q&a? :)
<popey> if they weren't all busy busy
<dholbach> maybe Will isn't busy? :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm not, sorry
<dholbach> dpm, looks like it's us at the Q&A
<dholbach> with a shrinking team it looks like we all get to be on the Q&A more often
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I've got a call 30 mins into the Q&A, so I might have to leave you to tackle the rest of the questions for the second half
<dpm> dholbach, snappy-playpen is not too urgent. I'd like to talk about it some time during the week to prepare the UOS session a bit, but probably not today anymore.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll start with the announce of it then
<dpm> svij, dholbach, do you want to do the ubucon meeting here for this week? We probably don't have many updates since Friday, but it'd be good to go through the Trello board and the things we've got in progress
<svij> dpm: I'm ready now
<dholbach> the only update I have is:
<dholbach>  - blog is deployed, it needs playing with
<dholbach> I think I updated the trello board
<dholbach> let me check
<svij> dholbach: you did
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dpm> svij, you mean you're ready for a call, or for an update here?
<svij> dpm: both :D
<dpm> :)
<dpm> ok, let's do IRC, might be quicker this week if it works for everyone
<dpm> On my side:
<dpm> - e-mailed Mike to share permissions for the brochure, but he might not do it until he's back on Monday
<dpm> - Started the Speakers page. So far only svij and myself, who were the ones I had already bios for :)
<svij> hah
<svij> EOF? ;)
<svij> on my side: - didn't do much since friday
<svij> - will play around with the deployed blog in the next days
<dholbach> <3
<svij> - and ping marius about UbuContest orga
<dpm> great, thanks
<dpm> so about the blog...
<svij> that's it so far
<dpm> I've not had the chance to look at it so far myself
<dpm> but what do we need to do to get it working. Is it just a matter of setting it up now?
<svij> I guess/hope so
 * dholbach read ogra instead of orga
<svij> hehe
 * dpm quickly reads http://aldryn-newsblog.readthedocs.org/en/latest/how_to/basic_usage.html#getting-started
<dpm> which is quite sparse on details after step 7...
<dpm> precisely what I was interested in
<svij> we also got our third talk submission yesterday
<dpm> nice!
<dpm> Admin > Aldryn_NewsBlog does not seem to exist
<dholbach> dpm, maybe you need to give your user the right permissions?
<dpm> I don't know which permissions I'd need
<dholbach> they are named after the individual apps
<svij> I thought davidcalle gave the necessary rights to all ubucon-editors
<davidcalle> svij: not editors, devs
<svij> ah
<svij> but dpm is a dev
<dpm> we should add these to the charm, though, so that we don't need to re-add them manually if we need to redeploy
 * davidcalle unbans dpm from dev group
 * davidcalle looks into perms
<dholbach> or to the initdb script
<dholbach> that's where we monkey around with other permissions
<dpm> yeah, that's the place I meant, thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> I was able to add an article from the "Administration" page
<davidcalle> dpm: does it work now?
<dholbach> UbuCon Portal → Administration... → ALDRYN NEWS AND BLOG → Articles → + Add
<dpm> davidcalle, dholbach, kind of...
<dpm> it's just as cumbersome as Zinnia, I was hoping that it'd improve in terms of the workflow of creating a blog post
<dpm> it does seem to give me an error when creating my first test post and viewing it. It takes me to http://ubucon.org/admin/r/45/2/
<dpm> which shows an error
<dpm> it does not seem to appear under http://ubucon.org/en/blog/?edit&language=en, although it's on the list of articles in the admin
<dpm> anyway, I'll have a closer look later. For now, it's good that we've got a blog on the site \o/
<davidcalle> dpm: where do you change the content of an article? o_O
<dpm> davidcalle, it seems 1) you first save the article 2) you go to the articles list and press the 'edit' button
<dholbach> it looks like you need to make writing a blog post a very conscious decision :-P
<dpm> indeed, not for the faint of heart :)
<dholbach> no drive-by-blogging on this site!
<AuroraAvenue> Is the community Q&A on in an hour ?
<dholbach> AuroraAvenue, yes
<AuroraAvenue> t'rrific !
<AuroraAvenue> Meixu 5 's out !
<AuroraAvenue> 21 mega pixel camera , anyway I shall leave that for the Q&A.
<AuroraAvenue_> jono, ping.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> I was very close to writing "see you all next week"
<dholbach> not sure how my brain worked that out :-P
<AuroraAvenue_> jono, ping.
<dpm> I see AuroraAvenue_ is already on a mission after what we talked about in the Q&A today :-)
<svij> what did I miss? ;)
<dpm> trying to get our old friend as a guest into the Q&A
<dpm> AuroraAvenue_, I think he's away this week though. So if he doesn't reply you might have more luck next week
<popey> well, he won't reply as he's not here.
<popey> and yes, is on a beach
<svij> ah
 * AuroraAvenue_ is patient for the King to return.
 * popey heads out into Prage for beer
<popey> ..and culture
 * dpm notices the order
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-27
<popey> Morning
<Kilos> morning popey
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> yo
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> how's Prague?
<popey> Great!
<popey> Busy busy!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<popey> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey popey, how was culture night last night? :)
<popey> Excellent!
<dholbach> dpm, I'll send a reminder about UOS sessions to {ubuntu-devel,community}-announce@
<dpm> great :)
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16075884/ - anything I'm missing?
 * dpm reads
<dpm> looks good, thanks dholbach
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> dpm, looks like we all dropped from https://launchpad.net/~uos-track-leads and thus can't accept sessions
<dholbach> I'll file a ticket with LP to get us re-added - who are all track leads?
<dpm> dholbach, argh, thanks
<dpm> dholbach, they're all listed in the trello board
<dholbach> hum... aren't these the old cards from last time?
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dpm> they should be up to date, I think
 * dpm double-checks
<dholbach> maybe I'm looking at the wrong card
<dpm> dholbach, perhaps the easiest thing would be to give ownership of uos-track-leads to our team in LP
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> dholbach, ah, the tracks lead list is on the first card
<dholbach> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/292582
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> shit
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/ links to 1511
<dholbach> ^ dpm
<dholbach> we'll have to ask folks to get their sessions in again
<dholbach> not having mhall119 around is q bit inconvenient
<dpm> hm, is there any way we can retarget the submitted sessions?
<dholbach> not that I know of
<dholbach> or it's not exposed anywhere
<dholbach> I filed https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/summit/1605/+merge/293079
<dholbach> but I don't know what the specifics of redeploying summit are
<dholbach> ^ davidcalle: do you know?
<dholbach> ah ok, I think it's possible in http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/meeting/
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/meeting/?summit__id__exact=24
<dholbach> we'll need to review them all
<dpm> dholbach, do you have access to the admin in summit, though?
<dholbach> yes
 * dpm tries too
<dholbach> I just moved two sessions over
<dholbach> it's tedious,b ut it works
<dholbach> you have to make sure you set one participant
<dholbach> then accept the proposed meeting
<dholbach> then schedule it
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't
 * tsimonq2 wishes he could go to UOS, school :|
<dholbach> davidcalle, I don't know... it's a django app - shall we just ask webops if they have any notes or if it's something they can just cowboy onto production?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yes to both :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> cjohnston, do you think you can help us land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/summit/1605/+merge/293079?
<dholbach> it'd be quite important to get it landed, as people are filing sessions for the wrong summit entry
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ found our local summit expert (given that mhall119 is not there)
<davidcalle> Hey cjohnston :)
<dholbach> cjohnston, thanks for reviewing the MP - do you know how hard it is to get this deployed?
<dholbach> or what the steps are?
<cjohnston> dholbach: it'll take me a bit to work it.. I'm not sure why tarmac isn't doing its job
<cjohnston> ahh.. dholbach missing a commit message
<dholbach> ohhhhh ok
<dholbach> that's easily fixed :)
<dholbach> oh you already did - thanks
<cjohnston> ok, should merge now
<cjohnston> then I gotta remember how to merge to prod
<cjohnston> dholbach: I'm making progress. I'll let you know when I'm filing an RT
<dholbach> awesome
<cjohnston> dholbach: RT#28420
<cjohnston> dholbach: I'll let you chase it up with IS
<dholbach> thanks cjohnston
<dholbach> or is it webops?
<cjohnston> dholbach: GSA
<cjohnston> dholbach: if deej can do it, he used to do must of our updates, so probably quite familiar with the process
<dholbach> ok
<pleia2> jcastro: you'd be so proud, we just killed the openstack wiki (well, in a year, because blah blah people)
<jcastro> was it moinmoin?
<pleia2> jcastro: nah, mediawiki
<pleia2> we hate maintaining it and mostly people should really just use other tooling for what they're using it for now
<jcastro> heh, mediawiki would be a step up!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-28
<nigelb> nhandler: It was lovely to get a message from you <3
<nigelb> I feel sad losing the cloak, though I haven't been a member for so long :)
<nhandler> Heh, I'm still around. Just quiet in the #ubuntu channels ;)
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> popey, can you accept https://launchpad.net/~canonical-community into https://launchpad.net/~uos-track-leads?
<Kilos> hi dholbach popey svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<Kilos> hi dpm
<popey> dholbach: I will shortly. Had to completely nuke my laptop last night after it became impossible to recover. Just reinstalling all my stuff now.
<Kilos> ouch
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> ouch
<dholbach> popey, did you find out what happened?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> or dpm, can you accept https://launchpad.net/~canonical-community into https://launchpad.net/~uos-track-leads?
<dholbach> it looks like they made our team member of it, not owner
<dholbach> but that should work as well
<dholbach> when mhall119 is back we can ask him to change ownership
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: summit deployment landed
<dholbach> so if we just review the sessions which came in once, we should be fine
<dpm> dholbach,
<dpm> looking
<dholbach> gracias
<dholbach> I assume ubuntu-touch-porting-ubports and convergent-qtquick-applications-with-kirigami are 1605 sessions?
<dholbach> popey, ^
<dpm> dholbach, canonical-community now member of uos-track-leads
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I'll drop mhall119 an email to change ownership once he's back
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle, popey: shall I make the Community Q&A part of the UOS schedule too?
<dholbach> it'd be the second slot on Tuesday
<dpm> dholbach, yes please
<dholbach> dpm, the last slots in community on Tue/Wed are taken by amjjwad who's dialing in from .au, so please don't move them anywhere else :)
<dpm> dholbach, Claire came back to me yesterday - Mark can make it on Tuesday at 18:00 UTC - does that conflict with amjjwad's session?
<dpm> ah, wait, let me re-check the time
<dholbach> no, that should be free
<dpm> yeah, 18:00UTC, that should work, then :)
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> I proposed to the CC to have our CC hangout in public on that day
<dholbach> we could discuss the CoC changes in there
<dholbach> or do a Q&A
<dholbach> I'll wait for feedback on the idea and schedule the session later on
<svij> should we make an UbuCon Europe UOS session again?
<dholbach> yes, nice one
<dholbach> dpm, for UOS planning I feel we should start with a clean slate in trello next time
<dholbach> I find it a bit confusing to look at all the old cards
<dholbach> ^ balloons: you copied them all over, right?
<dpm> yeah, makes sense
<dholbach> it can obviously make sense to look at the old board for inspiration and to make sure you don't forget stuff though
<dholbach> dpm, it'd also be nice to discuss initiatives like the Q&A again
<dholbach> and community.u.c
<cjohnston> dholbach: mornin
<dholbach> hey cjohnston
<dholbach> thanks for your help
<cjohnston> dholbach: everything good now?
<cjohnston> not a problem
<dholbach> summit is looking good and it's all nicely updated :)
<cjohnston> sweet
<dholbach> luckily it was only a very small change :)
<cjohnston> dholbach: you guys need to stop approving mhall119's holiday :-)
<dholbach> cjohnston, you're the winner, you're mhall119-of-the-day
<cjohnston> I'll expect my paycheck to reflect his salary as well :-)
<dholbach> I'll leave that decision to someone else :)
<dpm> dholbach, indeed, filing those sessions now
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> hey popey - is your laptop working better now?
<popey> yeah, i'm back up and running :)
<dholbach> cool! :-)
<dholbach> popey, I assume ubuntu-touch-porting-ubports and convergent-qtquick-applications-with-kirigami are 1605 sessions?
<dholbach> they're filed for 1511 because of an issue in summit yesterday
<dholbach> I can move them over if that's what was intended
<popey> hm, possibly. I didn't make them
 * dholbach hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs dholbach 
 * dpm sees now where that comes from, hugs pleia2 and dholbach on the way
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> all right... see you guys tomorrow! :-)
<dpm> I need to go as well, see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-29
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> cjohnston, do you know how the blueprint importer works?
<dpm> morning dholbach
<Kilos> hi dholbach dpm svij
<dholbach> cjohnston, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1605 currently just lists one, but it's not being imported
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<davidcalle> Good!
<dpm> popey, dholbach, davidcalle -> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/uos-schedule
<dpm> sorry, I had forgotten to add the link to the invite
<popey> 1 min
 * popey hunts headphones
<dholbach> ooops, sorry, one sec
<popey> dholbach: when you get a moment can you please review music app in the store? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/
<popey> Uploading from the airport wifi ftw
<cjohnston> dholbach: can you follow up on that email please?
<dpm> cjohnston, would you happen to know how to modify tracks in summit? Long story short, the cloud folks are all sprinting next week and can't make it to UOS, so we won't have a cloud track on this edition
<cjohnston> dpm: http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/summit/27/
<cjohnston> dpm: show the tracks
<cjohnston> select delete for cloud
<dpm> cjohnston, done, thanks!
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> dholbach: crons should be implmemented shortly
<dpm> popey, dholbach, davidcalle -> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22680/the-format-of-the-next-uos/ - please populate the etherpad with the feedback on what we talked about earlier to discuss it in the public session
<dpm> cjohnston, and another question: some of the sessions in the Community track appear in a different color and are not listed in the "All sessions" list: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/2016-05-03/display - any idea why and how to fix it?
<dpm> bbiab and will read the logs
 * dpm lunches
<cjohnston> dpm: lets see what happens now that the crons are enabled
<dpm> ok
<cjohnston> give it till the top of the hour and see what things do
<dholbach> popey, on it
<dholbach> cjohnston, follow up on which email?
<cjohnston> dholbach: the RT which has already been completed
<cjohnston> so you can ignore
<dholbach> popey, aPROVED
<dholbach> approved
<dholbach> cjohnston, thanks a lot for taking care of that
<dholbach> I had no idea what to do!
<cjohnston> you need to talk to dpb about approving holiday time
<dholbach> :)
<cjohnston> and my pay raise
<dholbach> dpm, ^ thanks to cjohnston the blueprint importer now works
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<dpm> cjohnston, deleting the cloud tracked worked well on the event summary page, but it still appears in the schedule -> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/2016-05-03/display - any ideas how to remove it from there?
<cjohnston> dpm: that's a room
<cjohnston> you'd need to delete the room
<dpm> cjohnston, ahhh, any ideas where the room objects in the admin might be? I can't spot them in http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/summit/27/
<cjohnston> dpm: go to the main admin page
<dpm> cjohnston, ah, got it thanks! http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/room/?summit__id__exact=27
<dholbach> dpm, the schedule is looking better and better
<dpm> dholbach, indeed. I think it'd be good for some of the app dev sessions to be moved to Tuesday, as the schedule looks a bit empty there, but I think popey is on a plane
<dholbach> fair enough
<dpm> davidcalle, do you think at least one the pending "SDK Roadmap" and "What's new in scopes" sessions could go on Tuesday?
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, I'm also thinking whether we should move the "Lunch" session on Tuesday to be 1h later and make Mark's Q&A a plenary
<dpm> cjohnston, do you know if that's possible in summit? I'm looking at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/2016-05-03/display
<dholbach> I'm happy either way
<dpm> dholbach, I think the schedule is fine as it is, I'm just thinking that Mark's session will be quite popular and that might reflect in the audience and participation of the ones running at the same time
<dholbach> right, that makes sense
<dholbach> didn't we do it like this another time, ie. the q&a being the lunch break?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, but this time around Mark is at the cloud sprint and could only do this time
<dholbach> right
<dpm> dholbach, ah, in other news good that I decided to CC you on the CoC discussion e-mail, thanks for the heads up
<dholbach> dpm, I looped in the CC
<dpm> saw it, thanks!
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> all right... I will need to run in a bit
<dholbach> but I think everything's fine so far
<dholbach> big hugs everyone! have a great weekend! :-)
<davidcalle> dpm: not sure, I'll ask the relevant teams via email today.
<davidcalle> dpm: and there is going to be another scopes session
<dpm> ah, great
<davidcalle> dpm: tuesday is better as well?
<mhall119> dpm: svij: I've given you edit permission to the UbuCon Europe sponsors  brochure, in case you haven't already made a clone of it
<davidcalle> mhall119: hey, welcome back o/
<mhall119> o/
<dpm> thanks mhall119, I hope you had a great time in the UK! Are you back at home or still there?
<svij> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> dpm: I wasn't in the UK, I was in the Republic of Ireland :)
<mhall119> dpm: got back last night, not working today, just catching up on emails in preparation for next week
<mhall119> so much email...
<dpm> very true, to me it's "all these folk living in the islands" :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> it seems to be an important distinction to the people of the Republic of Ireland
<mhall119> considering this past week marked the 100th anniversary of the uprising against the crown
 * popey is home \o/
<mhall119> popey: missed you in Ireland
<popey> Yeah, sorry I couldn't make it
<dpm> hm, is it just on my browser or http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/2016-05-03/display looks a bit broken? It seems the schedule is all shifted to the left of the page
<davidcalle> dpm: not just you
<dpm> argh :/
<dpm> davidcalle, sorry, I hadn't seen your reply earlier. So I'd say of the 3 pending appdev sessions, it'd be good to have 2 on Tuesday and one on Thursday
<dpm> if that works for the relevant teams
<davidcalle> dpm: emailed them, asking for tuesday if they could
<dpm> davidcalle, I'll tentatively put it on the schedule and we can move things around after their feedback, as I think we really have to do the announcement today
<davidcalle> dpm: ok, let me add the third session
<dpm> great
<davidcalle> dpm: done
<dpm> davidcalle, perfect, let me schedule a session someone just proposed and I'll do the remaining ones
<davidcalle> dpm: one thing, don't put the SDK one on thursday for now, maybe the scopes design one
<dpm> ack, thanks
<mhall119> dpm: Summit's code expects more rooms that that
<dpm> anything we can do CSS-wise to fix the layout?
<mhall119> no, that's all legacy code with absolute positions that scott remnant wrote like a decade ago
<davidcalle> dpm: "Off topic" track. Hangouts where people can join to talk about what they want.
<dpm> ok
<mhall119> dpm: tl;dr is that we all way to replace that code, but nobody understands how it actually works
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, but that makes for 2 extra empty tracks (we've got Overflow already)
<davidcalle> Oh, we do? I missed it. Then maybe not.
<dpm> perhaps we could add an extra overflow one on the left?
<dpm> not optimal at all, but the layout would definitely look better
<davidcalle> dpm: could work, yep
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, all appdev sessions scheduled now
<davidcalle> dpm: ty
 * davidcalle calls it a day, have a nice week-end o/
<dpm> ok, calling it a day too, see you all next week!
<dpm> Also, please upvote if you use reddit, the UOS schedule is ready for next week! https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4h0gvx/join_us_at_the_ubuntu_online_summit_next_week_35
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-24
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-25
<jose> ohai czajkowski
<czajkowski> jose: aloha
<jose> czajkowski: hi! how's it going?
<czajkowski> jose: not bad bit busy these days but that's life :)
<jose> I guess we're on the same boat!
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-27
<jose> popey: hey, would you mind giving me a hand with my donations request, please?
<jose> Claire hasn't emailed me about it yet
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-28
<ahoneybun> nhandler: are you the man who runs the wallpaper contest?
<ahoneybun> ahh nhaines
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-29
<ahoneybun> mm where is mhanes
<ahoneybun> nhanes
<ahoneybun> popey: have you seen nhanes
<popey> ahoneybun: not recently
<ahoneybun> I'd like to have a wallpaper contest over at Kubuntu and he has been running the one at Ubuntu
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-30
<svij> ahoneybun: he idles in #ubuntu-locoteams
<ahoneybun> thanks svij
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-04-25
<hggdh> didn't we have full access to lwn.net? Now, even logged in, LWN states I have to subscribe to look at the "$" news
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-04-26
<popey> hggdh: it expired. We're working with them to fix that
<hggdh> popey: thank you
<hggdh> popey: seems to be back, so progress. Thank you
<popey> yay
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-04-27
<czajkowski> ello ello
